# Help pleas pc is tripping



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi im from TheNederlands end i was last month like a virus on my pc or somting somtimes if i open eny browser end i serch google or soming its loads voor infinity if its says "Waiting voor Google.com" end noting happend can someone help me pleas if some one have a program i give me logs end all pleas help me when i restart pc is evryting wher good but somtimes if i restart 5 minutes after its do same ting


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 21:24:59, on 26-8-2013
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16660)
CHROME: 28.0.1500.95

Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kamil\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = No.1 AutoGame in VN - WwW.OneHitCF.Com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local;<local>
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: 74.113.152.32 istockphoto.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.94.0.38 yfrog.com
O1 - Hosts: 63.309.5.102 virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 123.125.50.22 126.com
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.28.11 SlideShare.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.238.60.190 xing.com
O1 - Hosts: 59.106.98.139 seesaa.net
O1 - Hosts: 184.72.253.170 hootsuite.com
O1 - Hosts: 211.151.146.16 soku.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.32.120.222 metacafe.com
O1 - Hosts: 9.105.6.98 bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 204.11.109.133 tribalfusion.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.154.14.31tripadvisor.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.52.240.133 ustream.tv
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.244.132 linkwithin.com
O1 - Hosts: 121.67.203.61 scan.novirusthanks.org
O1 - Hosts: 209.172.34.139 imagevenue.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.206.232.220 booking.com
O1 - Hosts: 118.69.251.6 vnexpress.net
O1 - Hosts: 103.67.101.13 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.85.40.80 pandora.com
O1 - Hosts: 194.116.241.57 softonic.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.83.243.15 match.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.57.69.84 nwt.com
O1 - Hosts: 65.11.53.80 nttnavi.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.51.41.235 nrk.no
O1 - Hosts: 110.16.19.157 nozonedata.com
O1 - Hosts: 76.106.43.251 nachtagenten.com
O1 - Hosts: 195.82.124.124 musicmatch.com
O1 - Hosts: 70.52.56.163 moscowtimes.com
O1 - Hosts: 124.217.235.76 gsn.com
O1 - Hosts: 61.178.63.198 mgd.com
O1 - Hosts: 174.142.24.205 mediastorm.hu
O1 - Hosts: 38.113.207.59 media-servers.com
O1 - Hosts: 116.66.206.161 m5prod.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.175.65.66 lupa.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.200.66.53 liveintercom.com
O1 - Hosts: 71.96.135.20 keenspace.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.51.107.37 jetsoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 60.251.54.208 jamba.com
O1 - Hosts: 222.161.3.133 ir.com
O1 - Hosts: 200.24.227.170 investopedia.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.149.24.216 choiceradio.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.206.232.220 booking.com
O1 - Hosts: 118.69.251.6 vnexpress.net
O1 - Hosts: 141.76.45.18 chip.com
O1 - Hosts: 128.006.192.15 redv.net
O1 - Hosts: 194.42.17.124 cgi.com
O1 - Hosts: 199.26.254.66 centcomm.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.149.24.216 digitallook.com
O1 - Hosts: 60.251.189.134 domainfactory.com
O1 - Hosts: 222.161.3.133 dvdfocomm.nu
O1 - Hosts: 157.95.56.15 e-kolay.com
O1 - Hosts: 85.249.23.115 eurosport.com
O1 - Hosts: 189.104.149.61 f1cd.com
O1 - Hosts: 125.162.92.234 free6.com
O1 - Hosts: 80.81.159.20 cdmworldsoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 117.102.101.219 grafika.com
O1 - Hosts: 85.249.23.115 adware-delete.com
O1 - Hosts: 69.89.22.135 hbv.com
O1 - Hosts: 92.48.201.39 protectorsuite.com
O1 - Hosts: 128.31.1.16 howstuffworks.com
O1 - Hosts: 132.239.17.2 gns.com
O1 - Hosts: 85.249.23.117 hyena.com
O1 - Hosts: 219.139.158.59 iinfo.com
O2 - BHO: RoboForm BHO - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_UI] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren Invullen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren opslaan - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Menu aanpassen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Werkbalk - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Formulier Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Formulieren Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Formulieren opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Werkbalk - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O21 - SSODL: EldosMountNotificator - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\Windows\system32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Virtual Storage Mount Notification - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\Windows\system32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (avgfws) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour-service (Bonjour Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BlueStacks Android Service (BstHdAndroidSvc) - BlueStack Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe
O23 - Service: BlueStacks Log Rotator Service (BstHdLogRotatorSvc) - BlueStack Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(04) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service (HiPatchService) - Hi-Rez Studios - C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-service (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMScheduler - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe,-200 (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: PhoneMyPC_Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SoftwareForMe Inc\PhoneMyPC\PhoneMyPC_Helper.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Skype C2C Service - Skype Technologies S.A. - C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: StarOpen - DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr) - (no file)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater14.0.1 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe

--
End of file - 12771 bytes
my hijackthis log


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Can you run the following programs and post the logs they create:

Download *Security Check* from *here*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called *checkup.txt*; please post the contents of that document.

----

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process, if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

----

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free Edition for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Home*" button to leave the control center screen.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, select all *fixed drives*.
Click "*Start Complete Scan*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*Continue*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*Remove Threats*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *View Scan Logs*.
[*]Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*.
[*]If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor.
[*]Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._
_[*]Click *Close* to exit the program._
_

----








Please download Junkware Removal Tool to your desktop.

Shut down your protection software now to avoid potential conflicts.
Run the tool by double-clicking it. If you are using Windows Vista, 7, or 8; instead of double-clicking, right-mouse click JRT.exe and select "Run as Administrator".
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete depending on your system's specifications.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
Post the contents of JRT.txt into your next message.

---

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" link to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Note: It looks like a gray bug with 6 black legs.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Clean" button, then click "OK".

Allow the cleaning process to finish.

If it appears to freeze, be patient for a few minutes.

When it's finished, click "OK".

If no threats were found and the computer doesn't need to be restarted, save the log that appears.

If threats were found and the computer needs to be restarted, save the log that appears after the computer restarts.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.
[/quote]

Please include the *MBAM log, SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log, checkup.txt, JRT.txt and adwCleaner[R1].txt *in your next reply

eddie_


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

alwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Databaseversie: v2013.08.26.05

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16660
Kamil :: KAMIL-PC [administrator]

Bescherming: Ingeschakeld

27-8-2013 13:24:29
MBAM-log-2013-08-27 (13-48-26).txt

Scan type: Snelle scan
Ingeschakelde scan opties: Geheugen | Opstartitems | Register | Bestanden en mappen | Heuristiek/Extra | Heuristiek/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Uitgeschakelde scan opties: P2P
Objecten gescand: 256086
Verstreken tijd: 15 minuut/minuten, 49 seconde

Geheugenprocessen gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Geheugenmodulen gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Registersleutels gedetecteerd: 12
HKCR\AppID\{14B1B6D0-D25F-4418-94E3-EC2B5AEE9756} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\TypeLib\{14B1B6D0-D25F-4418-94E3-EC2B5AEE9756} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\AppID\{A2773ED4-83BD-488A-A186-73590706C916} (PUP.Optional.MixiDJToolbar.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\CLSID\{2C141B4C-B5BA-4E89-BE73-F71ED4A208CF} (PUP.Optional.MixiDJToolbar.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\CLSID\{7D0EE142-0642-4FDD-AF73-7399C04E1041} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\esrv.mixidjESrvc.1 (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\esrv.mixidjESrvc (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\CLSID\{C3F978C3-0594-4397-B8E6-3F9D9BE6A7B9} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\CLSID\{F9221CC8-22DF-4CEF-B8ED-BA87F1F09878} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\m (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\Typelib\{8BA772A8-AC4F-4954-9B5E-433CA6DC506F} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.
HKCR\Interface\{108F5878-71F9-4B5C-9EC0-58CEC29E8124} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Geen actie ondernomen.

Registerwaarden gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Registerdata gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Mappen gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Bestanden gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

(einde)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 08/27/2013 at 01:38 PM

Application Version : 5.6.1032

Core Rules Database Version : 10722
Trace Rules Database Version: 8534

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:10:07

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 690
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 30465
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 13821
File threats detected : 170

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YNYC4A47.txt [ /bs.serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\LZ5YLD7R.txt [ /ad.yieldmanager.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\V8IQ23R7.txt [ /server.cpmstar.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\4G3V0I2X.txt [ /cnzz.mmstat.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\CV95KH2A.txt [ /serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\PCPDPJ3C.txt [ /liveperson.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\ESFHGQNL.txt [ /advertising.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\I1L5C5YR.txt [ /questionmarket.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\593VYNGK.txt [ /ad.360yield.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\E69D6H4T.txt [ /ads.play4free.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\PM9M8CQ9.txt [ /horyzon-media.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\780RBNSQ.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\ZFBIT21U.txt [ /ads.ad4game.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\KUEQPG0G.txt [ /lucidmedia.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\425QG382.txt [ /accounts.google.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\5233S9HX.txt [ /adformdsp.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\2G2PP12Y.txt [ /mmstat.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\RAMZOAMX.txt [ /tradetracker.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\ONNX0H39.txt [ /liveperson.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\I30LUJST.txt [ /apmebf.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\K64RMXEY.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\K84R1NYZ.txt [ /moviefind.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\EZE0NEPK.txt [ /server.adformdsp.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\IRFQF253.txt [ /poponclick.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\GC3EBSJ4.txt [ /c.atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Q9ST9R42.txt [ /track.adform.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\EJLPZM98.txt [ /speedfindsite.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\SY2KFYYU.txt [ /adform.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\IB7WFVG6.txt [ /casalemedia.com ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\QXPZ1NZ9.txt [ /ru4.com ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YJ484IRA.txt [ /fastclick.net ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\WT16VMX7.txt [ /ad-serverparc.nl ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\XGGVSKWU.txt [ /media6degrees.com ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\8826N1UT.txt [ /adtech.de ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\E2AJVCZV.txt [ /xiti.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\XK9BIYC5.txt [ /ad.yieldmanager.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\23JAYFAK.txt [ /specificclick.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\Q85U78DE.txt [ /server.cpmstar.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ /serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KZ21VACL.txt [ /www.adworkmedia.com ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\7I3JCYGR.txt [ /kpn.solution.weborama.fr ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\NB5GSJPL.txt [ /ads.pubmatic.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\C2MBOBXC.txt [ /ad.zanox.com ]
.dm3adserver.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dm3adserver.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dm3adserver.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mshakers.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mshakers.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\MNKN9DHJ.txt [ /tracking.surveycheck.com ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\S7SU1YR7.txt [ /ad.360yield.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\47HAACA5.txt [ /dm3adserver.com ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\M50WPQLF.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.ad4game.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\48Q8UKF6.txt [ /lucidmedia.com ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\E4R4F44A.txt [ /collective-media.net ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ /vodafonebranding.solution.weborama.fr ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ /tribalfusion.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt [ /weborama.fr ]
.clickbank.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbank.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\K3UXDJL9.txt [ /eas.apm.emediate.eu ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\EGESVNA8.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\Z2F7QSGW.txt [ /h.atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\9P3NJE2X.txt [ /ads.xda-developers.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\E5AB3FYT.txt [ /mshakers.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\7BD783VV.txt [ /aim4media.com ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\1QKIHBGH.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\97M0QDT0.txt [ /c.atdmt.com ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8W8I2DYX.txt [ /account.leagueoflegends.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\MVP2H39T.txt [ /track.adform.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\098UGF3X.txt [ /adform.net ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\D4VZB08L.txt [ /adbrite.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8S212OJC.txt [ /casalemedia.com ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\G75XI1B3.txt [ /ru4.com ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PYDCPPO5.txt [ /ad-serverparc.nl ]
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8I81U8RY.txt [ /media6degrees.com ]
.getfreecrackfiles.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getfreecrackfiles.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.conrad.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tradetracker.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cheaptickets.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nl.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nl.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nl.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.account.mojang.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.account.mojang.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.account.mojang.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nl.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nl.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.torenzoadvertenties.nl [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nl.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KAMIL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 5.5.4 (08.22.2013:1)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x86
Ran by Kamil on di 27-08-2013 at 13:47:47,37
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~ Services

~~~ Registry Values

~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\AppDataLow\software\tubesaver
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_voor_iso-to-usb_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_voor_iso-to-usb_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_voor_simple-shutdown-timer_RASAPI32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_voor_simple-shutdown-timer_RASMANCS
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{3B030A2B-15A3-4C34-9953-432999AD5646}

~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\browserdefendert

~~~ Folders

Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\systweak"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Kamil\appdata\local\cre"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Windows\system32\ai_recyclebin"

~~~ Event Viewer Logs were cleared

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on di 27-08-2013 at 13:49:59,53
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.73 
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x86 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 10 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
*Windows Security Center service is not running! This report may not be accurate!* 
AVG Internet Security 2013 
Antivirus up to date! 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
SUPERAntiSpyware 
CCleaner 
Java 7 Update 21 
*Java version out of Date!* 
Adobe Flash Player 11.7.700.224 
Adobe Reader XI 
Google Chrome 28.0.1500.95 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware mbamservice.exe 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware mbamgui.exe 
AVG avgwdsvc.exe 
AVG avgrsx.exe 
AVG avgnsx.exe 
AVG avgemc.exe 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware mbamscheduler.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, it looks like none of the files with MBAM were removed. Re-run *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* again, and when the results appear, do the following:


When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.

----

Your Java is out of date, so lets do that next:

*Upgrade Java* : (32 bits)

Download the latest version of *Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) JRE 7 Update 25 *.
Under the JAVA Platform Standard Edition, click the "*Download JRE*" button to the right.
Accept License Agreement.[/b]".
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation 32 bit ( jre-7u25-windows-i586.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.(Vista or Win 7 users, right click on the * jre-7u25-windows-i586.exe* and select "Run as an Administrator.")
Don't install any of the toolbars that are offered.

After doing the above, for the remains of the Java, can you do this:

Open Java in the Control Panel and under the General tab, under Temporary Internet Files, click the Settings button. Then click on Delete Files.

Make sure both of these options are checked:


Applications and Applets
Trace and Log Files
OK out of all the screens. 

----

Also, I see AdwCleaner has updated, so created a new speech to go for it, so you should be okay to run it 

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" link to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Note: It looks like a gray bug with 6 black legs.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the *Scan* button, then click "OK".

Allow the scan process to finish.

If it appears to freeze, be patient for a few minutes.

When it's finished, click on the *Report* button.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here

eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

# AdwCleaner v3.001 - Report created 27/08/2013 at 22:47:38
# Updated 24/08/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (32 bits)
# Username : Kamil - KAMIL-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\user.js
File Deleted : C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_igdhbblpcellaljokkpfhcjlagemhgjl_0.localstorage

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

[#] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\BrowserDefendert
[#] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{AEED021E-7CEB-430A-9679-D58EB97D4C86}
[#] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Plain\{AEED021E-7CEB-430A-9679-D58EB97D4C86}

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16660

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1928 octets] - [27/08/2013 13:45:39]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [1395 octets] - [27/08/2013 22:46:42]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1386 octets] - [27/08/2013 22:47:38]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1446 octets] ##########

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Databaseversie: v2013.08.27.08

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16660
Kamil :: KAMIL-PC [administrator]

Bescherming: Ingeschakeld

27-8-2013 22:51:41
mbam-log-2013-08-27 (22-51-41).txt

Scan type: Snelle scan
Ingeschakelde scan opties: Geheugen | Opstartitems | Register | Bestanden en mappen | Heuristiek/Extra | Heuristiek/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Uitgeschakelde scan opties: P2P
Objecten gescand: 256184
Verstreken tijd: 10 minuut/minuten, 40 seconde

Geheugenprocessen gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Geheugenmodulen gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Registersleutels gedetecteerd: 12
HKCR\AppID\{14B1B6D0-D25F-4418-94E3-EC2B5AEE9756} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\TypeLib\{14B1B6D0-D25F-4418-94E3-EC2B5AEE9756} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\AppID\{A2773ED4-83BD-488A-A186-73590706C916} (PUP.Optional.MixiDJToolbar.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\CLSID\{2C141B4C-B5BA-4E89-BE73-F71ED4A208CF} (PUP.Optional.MixiDJToolbar.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\CLSID\{7D0EE142-0642-4FDD-AF73-7399C04E1041} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\esrv.mixidjESrvc.1 (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\esrv.mixidjESrvc (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\CLSID\{C3F978C3-0594-4397-B8E6-3F9D9BE6A7B9} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\CLSID\{F9221CC8-22DF-4CEF-B8ED-BA87F1F09878} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\m (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\Typelib\{8BA772A8-AC4F-4954-9B5E-433CA6DC506F} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.
HKCR\Interface\{108F5878-71F9-4B5C-9EC0-58CEC29E8124} (PUP.Optional.Delta.A) -> Succesvol in quarantaine geplaatst en verwijderd.

Registerwaarden gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Registerdata gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Mappen gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

Bestanden gedetecteerd: 0
(Geen kwaadaardige objecten gedetecteerd)

(einde)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Standard Output*.
Select 
*All Users*
*LOP Check*
*Purity Check*
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*

Please copy the text in the code box below and paste it in the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box in OTL:


```
netsvcs
activex
msconfig
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.
%PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe
%LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe
%windir%\Installer\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64
%systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
/md5start
consrv.dll
explorer.exe
winlogon.exe
regedit.exe
Userinit.exe
svchost.exe
services.exe
user32.dll
ATAPI.SYS
/md5stop
C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s
%Temp%\smtmp\* \s
%Temp%\smtmp\1\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\2\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\3\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\4\*.*
dir "%systemdrive%\*" /S /A:L /C
CREATERESTOREPOINT
```

Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
A black box will appear, this is part of the custom scan, so don't be alarmed 
*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*

When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.

Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic


eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

TL logfile created on: 29-8-2013 20:53:44 - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16660)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,53 Gb Available Physical Memory | 50,96% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 3,98 Gb Available in Paging File | 66,39% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 20,22 Gb Free Space | 20,72% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 833,73 Gb Free Space | 99,99% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013-08-26 21:47:32 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013-08-15 02:27:59 | 005,703,920 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
PRC - [2013-07-25 13:40:02 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
PRC - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-07-17 22:59:45 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Hi-Rez Studios) -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
PRC - [2013-07-10 01:33:22 | 000,452,144 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:28 | 000,763,952 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:26 | 001,117,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2013-07-01 01:46:26 | 004,411,440 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2013-05-23 22:11:42 | 000,119,056 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe
PRC - [2013-05-13 13:20:52 | 000,384,840 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
PRC - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2013-03-18 02:38:48 | 000,799,280 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:02 | 000,873,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:00 | 001,821,984 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
PRC - [2012-11-23 04:48:41 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
PRC - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
PRC - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
PRC - [2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013-07-25 02:49:46 | 000,396,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:49:44 | 004,052,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:54 | 000,601,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\libglesv2.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:53 | 000,123,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\libegl.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:51 | 001,597,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ffmpegsumo.dll
MOD - [2013-07-12 11:35:03 | 011,499,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\9a6c1b7af18b4d5a91dc7f8d6617522f\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2013-06-20 00:45:20 | 002,568,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
MOD - [2012-10-27 10:12:56 | 000,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\GetCoreTempInfoNET.dll
MOD - [2012-10-27 10:12:56 | 000,007,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\SystemInfo.dll
MOD - [2012-10-27 10:12:56 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\CoreTempReader.dll
MOD - [2010-11-13 02:03:49 | 000,303,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mscorlib.resources\2.0.0.0_nl_b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.resources.dll
MOD - [2010-01-09 20:18:18 | 004,254,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater14.0.1)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe -- (PnkBstrA)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SoftwareForMe Inc\PhoneMyPC\PhoneMyPC_Helper.exe -- (PhoneMyPC_Helper)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe -- (Bonjour Service)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -- (Apple Mobile Device)
SRV - [2013-07-31 23:24:30 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013-07-25 13:40:02 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe -- (avgfws)
SRV - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2013-07-17 22:59:45 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Hi-Rez Studios) [Auto | Paused] -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe -- (HiPatchService)
SRV - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2013-06-03 16:54:06 | 000,162,408 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2013-05-27 06:57:27 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2013-05-23 22:11:42 | 000,119,056 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe -- (!SASCORE)
SRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:52 | 000,384,840 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe -- (BstHdLogRotatorSvc)
SRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:32 | 000,393,032 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe -- (BstHdAndroidSvc)
SRV - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:34 | 001,260,320 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe -- (nvUpdatusService)
SRV - [2013-02-15 14:08:20 | 000,543,144 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe -- (Stereo Service)
SRV - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE -- (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04)
SRV - [2012-10-26 15:23:36 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe -- (Skype C2C Service)
SRV - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe -- (NAUpdate)
SRV - [2010-01-21 17:51:12 | 030,963,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE -- (Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service)
SRV - [2009-07-14 03:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva404.sys -- (XDva404)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva403.sys -- (XDva403)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva401.sys -- (XDva401)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys -- (VMnetAdapter)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys -- (vmci)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys -- (VBoxNetFlt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys -- (EagleXNt)
DRV - [2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2013-07-22 04:19:44 | 000,113,336 | ---- | M] (Power Software Ltd) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys -- (SCDEmu)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:51:00 | 000,246,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,208,184 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,060,216 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:50 | 000,171,320 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2013-07-10 01:32:40 | 000,039,224 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2013-07-01 01:45:28 | 000,096,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:38 | 000,063,816 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys -- (BstHdDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:16 | 000,188,176 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys -- (VBoxDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:02 | 000,104,720 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys -- (VBoxNetAdp)
DRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2013-03-21 03:08:24 | 000,182,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2013-03-01 10:32:20 | 000,022,328 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:06 | 008,939,296 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2012-09-19 10:02:06 | 000,181,344 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudmdm.sys -- (ssudmdm)
DRV - [2012-09-19 10:02:06 | 000,083,168 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudbus.sys -- (dg_ssudbus)
DRV - [2012-09-04 10:39:32 | 000,050,296 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys -- (Avgfwfd)
DRV - [2012-04-09 17:27:34 | 000,299,024 | ---- | M] (EldoS Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cbfs3.sys -- (cbfs3)
DRV - [2011-07-22 22:55:40 | 000,035,776 | ---- | M] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys -- (libusb0)
DRV - [2011-07-22 18:27:02 | 000,012,880 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV - [2011-07-12 23:55:22 | 000,067,664 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV - [2011-07-01 11:46:40 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (The OpenVPN Project) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tap0901.sys -- (tap0901)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,136,808 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdm.sys -- (ssadmdm)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,121,064 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadbus.sys -- (ssadbus)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,012,776 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdfl.sys -- (ssadmdfl)
DRV - [2010-11-20 12:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010-11-20 11:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2009-07-14 01:45:33 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys -- (Serial)
DRV - [2009-07-14 00:02:52 | 000,214,016 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1y6032.sys -- (e1yexpress)
DRV - [2009-03-18 18:35:40 | 000,026,176 | -H-- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hamachi.sys -- (hamachi)
DRV - [2005-02-03 01:50:28 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] () [File_System | System | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\System32\StarOpen.sys -- (StarOpen)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\System32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://nl.msn.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = nl-NL
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = A9 6E 78 66 77 55 CE 01 [binary data]
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE10SR
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local;<local>

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3505.0912: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVision: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@pandonetworks.com/PandoWebPlugin: C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll (Pando Networks)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll File not found
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nsroblox.roblox.com/launcher: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll ()
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Skype Limited.com/Facebook Video Calling Plugin: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll (Skype Limited)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)

[2013-04-30 01:05:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Disabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: EA Battlefield Heroes Updater (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\npBFHUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U21 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D Vision (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D VISION (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
CHR - plugin: Pando Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Unity Player (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Roblox Launcher Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.210.11 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - Extension: Battlefield Heroes = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Adblock Plus = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb\1.5.4_0\
CHR - Extension: AdBlock = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom\2.6.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Skype Click to Call = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.3.0.11079_0\
CHR - Extension: SmartVideo For YouTube\u2122 = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lnkdbjbjpnpjeciipoaflmpcddinpjjp\0.9927_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012-10-26 18:37:16 | 000,002,666 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 74.113.152.32 istockphoto.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.94.0.38 yfrog.com
O1 - Hosts: 63.309.5.102 virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 123.125.50.22 126.com
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.28.11 SlideShare.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.238.60.190 xing.com
O1 - Hosts: 59.106.98.139 seesaa.net
O1 - Hosts: 184.72.253.170 hootsuite.com
O1 - Hosts: 211.151.146.16 soku.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.32.120.222 metacafe.com
O1 - Hosts: 9.105.6.98 bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 204.11.109.133 tribalfusion.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.154.14.31tripadvisor.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.52.240.133 ustream.tv
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.244.132 linkwithin.com
O1 - Hosts: 121.67.203.61 scan.novirusthanks.org
O1 - Hosts: 209.172.34.139 imagevenue.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.206.232.220 booking.com
O1 - Hosts: 118.69.251.6 vnexpress.net
O1 - Hosts: 103.67.101.13 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.85.40.80 pandora.com
O1 - Hosts: 194.116.241.57 softonic.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.83.243.15 match.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.57.69.84 nwt.com
O1 - Hosts: 65.11.53.80 nttnavi.com
O1 - Hosts: 40 more lines...
O2 - BHO: (RoboForm Toolbar Helper) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper) - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&RoboForm Toolbar) - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Oracle Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [Skype] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableInstallerDetection = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableSecureUIAPaths = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableVirtualization = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ValidateAdminCodeSignatures = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: scforceoption = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: FilterAdministratorToken = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: SoftwareSASGeneration = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_TEXT = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_BITMAP = 2
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_OEMTEXT = 7
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIB = 8
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_PALETTE = 9
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_UNICODETEXT = 13
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIBV5 = 17
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableTaskMgr = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren Invullen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren opslaan - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Menu aanpassen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Werkbalk - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Formulier Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : RoboForm Werkbalk - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll File not found
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 [] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corp.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corp.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A38A58EC-7CD8-4900-B7EA-7E92C75E7398}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wlpg {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: EldosMountNotificator - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - Virtual Storage Mount Notification - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\System32\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) - C:\Windows\System32\livessp.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009-06-10 23:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

NetSvcs: FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - C:\Windows\System32\ias.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Nla - File not found
NetSvcs: Ntmssvc - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: SRService - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: LogonHours - File not found
NetSvcs: PCAudit - File not found
NetSvcs: helpsvc - File not found
NetSvcs: uploadmgr - File not found

ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe /D /C start C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -ClearIconCache
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX: {7C028AF8-F614-47B3-82DA-BA94E41B1089} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -UserConfig
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013-08-27 14:12:04 | 000,263,592 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,094,632 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013-08-27 13:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERUNT
[2013-08-27 13:45:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013-08-27 13:26:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013-08-27 13:26:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013-08-27 13:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013-08-27 13:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013-08-24 15:12:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\40
[2013-08-20 18:19:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
[2013-08-20 15:15:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
[2013-08-20 15:14:57 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\wc
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU
[2013-08-20 15:14:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Duel of Champions Launcher
[2013-08-20 15:14:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 02:35:57 | 002,706,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 002,877,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,493,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,391,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,109,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
[2013-08-15 14:07:01 | 003,968,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2013-08-15 14:07:01 | 003,913,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2013-08-15 14:06:52 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2013-08-15 14:06:41 | 001,620,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WMVDECOD.DLL
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-13 16:53:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2013-08-13 16:52:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,022,856 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Riot Games
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\League of Legends
[2013-08-13 16:13:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-08-13 15:43:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\kamil
[2013-08-11 23:45:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\MRT
[2013-08-08 14:12:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-08 14:12:02 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\ProgramData\{C4ABDBC8-1C81-42C9-BFFC-4A68511E9E4F}
[2013-08-08 14:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:10:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PowerISO
[2013-08-08 14:10:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:09:50 | 000,031,576 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
[2013-08-08 14:09:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:08:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PowerISO
[2013-08-07 22:09:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FSL
[2013-08-03 20:41:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-03 20:40:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Astonsoft
[2013-08-02 23:54:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Unity
[2013-07-31 14:16:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\My Games
[2013-07-31 13:47:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2013-07-30 23:24:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\Adobe
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-07-30 23:03:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-30 23:03:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-30 23:02:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios
[2011-04-02 01:47:24 | 687,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\14.0.4734.1000_ProfessionalPlus_volume_ship_x86_en-us_exe.exe
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013-08-29 20:57:01 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-08-29 20:57:01 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-08-29 20:49:34 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013-08-29 20:49:33 | 2412,924,928 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013-08-29 15:00:22 | 000,144,094 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\PASFOTO.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:53:56 | 000,007,487 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Naamloos.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:50:16 | 001,014,369 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\IMG_0237.JPG
[2013-08-29 13:26:00 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-28 13:06:22 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
[2013-08-27 14:11:42 | 000,094,632 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,867,240 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,789,416 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,263,592 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2013-08-27 13:58:12 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,743,092 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh013.dat
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,651,938 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,152,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc013.dat
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,120,870 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2013-08-10 01:53:38 | 000,282,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.xtr
[2013-08-10 01:34:10 | 000,139,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-08-10 01:33:42 | 000,282,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.ex0
[2013-08-09 17:18:50 | 000,002,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,001,099 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DeepBurner Pro.lnk
[2013-07-31 23:24:28 | 000,692,104 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013-07-31 23:24:28 | 000,071,048 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013-08-29 15:00:22 | 000,144,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\PASFOTO.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:53:56 | 000,007,487 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Naamloos.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:49:50 | 001,014,369 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\IMG_0237.JPG
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-09 17:18:50 | 000,002,370 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,001,099 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DeepBurner Pro.lnk
[2013-07-18 22:46:29 | 000,002,125 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\recently-used.xbel
[2013-07-06 14:45:28 | 000,028,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa
[2013-07-06 14:35:28 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt
[2013-07-06 14:05:26 | 000,079,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
[2013-07-05 20:49:32 | 000,000,353 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg.cfg
[2013-07-05 16:11:53 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LumaEmu
[2013-06-11 18:45:41 | 000,004,096 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\keyfile3.drm
[2013-05-31 23:58:40 | 001,816,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\libmysql_e.dll
[2013-04-17 22:43:33 | 000,139,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-04-17 22:43:10 | 000,282,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.exe
[2013-03-20 22:04:05 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\burnaware.ini
[2012-10-27 10:13:36 | 000,000,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\All CPU MeterV3_Settings.ini
[2012-10-26 15:06:16 | 000,000,262 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009-07-14 06:42:31 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013-02-27 06:55:05 | 012,872,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010-11-20 14:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,342,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013-08-29 00:27:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2012-10-26 13:59:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\AVG2013
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-08-09 17:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
[2013-08-07 22:15:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-24 15:14:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\FlvtoConverter
[2013-06-01 18:56:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\GG
[2013-07-27 16:44:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\ihelper
[2013-01-12 17:03:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\LolClient
[2013-05-19 22:18:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2013-04-04 13:39:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w
[2013-08-13 16:15:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-08-20 11:41:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Spotify
[2012-12-23 15:49:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-20 15:14:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 19:18:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2012-10-13 17:40:20 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\$AVG
[2013-07-16 17:54:53 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\$Recycle.Bin
[2013-08-27 22:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013-08-19 16:53:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\CFLog
[2013-08-29 00:43:35 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2009-07-14 06:53:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2009-12-28 16:22:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Intel
[2012-01-30 13:16:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\MML
[2012-10-26 18:38:17 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | M] -- C:\MSOCache
[2009-10-29 13:35:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\NVIDIA
[2009-07-14 04:37:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2013-08-28 12:02:20 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2013-08-27 13:26:25 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2012-01-24 00:01:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Python27
[2012-10-26 13:49:47 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Riot Games
[2013-08-29 20:55:39 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2013-08-28 11:55:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Temp
[2012-10-26 15:00:53 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2013-08-27 13:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows
[2012-10-30 22:02:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows.old

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2013-06-13 15:04:16 | 021,565,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\11aec8.msi
[2010-03-19 01:55:18 | 000,495,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\12007cd.msi
[2012-04-18 23:28:26 | 026,820,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\12218fa.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:03 | 019,185,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eb9.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 002,141,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ec1.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:07 | 002,609,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eca.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 001,778,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ed3.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:05 | 001,150,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13edc.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:04 | 001,070,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ee5.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 000,963,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eee.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 000,967,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ef7.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:04 | 001,198,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eff.msi
[2013-02-16 00:42:32 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14ccd.msp
[2010-01-01 02:00:00 | 004,460,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14e84.msi
[2012-10-30 17:59:17 | 001,606,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\153c825.msi
[2012-12-06 17:29:48 | 003,721,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62a8.msp
[2012-12-14 04:24:14 | 002,523,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62b0.msp
[2012-12-14 04:12:32 | 006,737,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62b9.msp
[2013-01-16 22:58:22 | 003,463,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62d1.msp
[2013-01-02 19:24:40 | 003,460,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18ba8b8.msp
[2012-10-10 05:27:32 | 011,291,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18ba8cb.msp
[2013-03-20 15:19:00 | 003,457,536 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\194fcb8.msp
[2013-07-23 13:24:12 | 012,871,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1b2a2ab.msp
[2013-05-24 14:47:32 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1c889.msi
[2012-11-05 16:44:08 | 000,564,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1f248e.msi
[2013-04-26 09:02:00 | 005,284,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d5c.msp
[2013-06-27 20:14:44 | 001,220,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d6e.msp
[2013-06-27 20:09:14 | 004,045,824 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d7a.msp
[2013-07-23 12:01:46 | 023,805,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\216cc6.msi
[2012-08-13 11:46:38 | 003,162,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\217ed1e.msi
[2013-06-26 09:30:38 | 002,118,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\230b9fb.msi
[2008-08-08 15:11:02 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2338ed6.msi
[2013-08-13 16:13:09 | 003,681,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\23b66f.msi
[2013-03-14 00:40:59 | 023,765,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2a9d.msp
[2013-02-14 10:58:22 | 003,461,632 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2ab4.msp
[2012-12-28 16:19:06 | 000,254,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2abd.msp
[2013-08-14 02:42:00 | 000,027,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27e2919.msp
[2013-04-16 11:17:08 | 003,461,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2933808.msp
[2013-02-07 00:30:34 | 001,035,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2933817.msp
[2011-04-28 18:51:24 | 001,375,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2c5aa09.msp
[2012-09-07 11:14:18 | 001,704,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2c5aa11.msp
[2013-07-12 00:57:01 | 023,781,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57815.msp
[2013-05-14 21:23:08 | 012,840,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57827.msp
[2013-04-26 08:37:42 | 010,860,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57835.msp
[2012-09-20 18:07:42 | 014,641,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3067f35.msp
[2012-11-15 15:40:00 | 003,461,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3067f4d.msp
[2012-09-24 20:18:02 | 001,885,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a47.msp
[2012-10-25 00:42:00 | 003,460,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a5f.msp
[2012-09-06 10:22:10 | 013,475,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a70.msp
[2012-09-10 09:59:10 | 010,739,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a7f.msp
[2012-03-21 05:54:30 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699490.msp
[2011-10-26 22:50:14 | 014,504,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994a3.msp
[2011-10-26 22:47:56 | 005,275,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994b2.msp
[2011-10-26 22:50:46 | 000,596,992 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994bb.msp
[2011-10-26 23:21:28 | 001,020,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994c5.msp
[2011-04-28 22:02:56 | 003,106,304 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994d0.msp
[2011-04-28 23:13:14 | 000,608,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994d8.msp
[2012-03-07 15:02:02 | 001,928,704 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994e3.msp
[2011-04-28 21:26:06 | 003,651,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699504.msp
[2011-04-28 21:50:38 | 014,219,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\369950f.msp
[2011-04-28 22:32:12 | 000,608,768 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699559.msp
[2011-04-28 23:28:34 | 015,230,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699563.msp
[2011-04-28 23:33:00 | 005,870,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\369956b.msp
[2011-04-28 22:41:10 | 000,655,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699575.msp
[2012-12-18 22:41:27 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3c470.msp
[2013-04-02 13:37:50 | 000,809,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4bde9.msi
[2013-01-10 13:04:30 | 010,584,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4d3972.msi
[2013-01-25 17:17:22 | 004,039,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4d39bc.msi
[2013-06-07 23:38:22 | 008,589,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\569cff.msi
[2013-07-24 12:52:05 | 001,380,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5c07a4.msi
[2010-03-18 22:26:32 | 001,163,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d446.msi
[2012-10-26 17:49:18 | 010,137,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5f86a4.msi
[2012-04-11 02:37:22 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6005385.msi
[2012-11-08 21:14:02 | 023,771,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\600538d.msp
[2013-08-09 18:14:19 | 002,514,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\64bc9.msi
[2013-07-31 13:45:24 | 006,463,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6a0cb.msi
[2013-05-11 14:31:07 | 018,702,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\71e6d.msp
[2010-05-14 21:44:04 | 000,437,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\7c363.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:18 | 002,862,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbc96.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:18 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbc9d.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:26 | 001,800,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbca4.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:38 | 001,802,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcab.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:39 | 001,804,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcb2.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:40 | 002,115,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcb9.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:47 | 000,663,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcc0.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:45 | 000,667,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcc7.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:42 | 000,656,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcce.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:42 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcd5.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:50 | 001,800,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcdc.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:52 | 002,413,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbce3.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:55 | 001,813,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbceb.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:54 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcf2.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:57 | 001,810,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcf9.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:58 | 001,819,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbd00.msi
[2012-10-26 18:39:12 | 024,938,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbd0d.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:40 | 003,064,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bee.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:46 | 001,840,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bf6.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:46 | 001,803,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bff.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:47 | 001,805,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c0f.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:48 | 001,806,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c16.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:49 | 002,118,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c22.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:56 | 000,654,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c29.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:54 | 000,663,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c30.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:52 | 000,651,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c41.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:57 | 001,817,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c4a.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:01 | 001,802,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c51.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:02 | 002,418,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c58.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:04 | 001,813,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c60.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:09 | 000,651,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c67.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:09 | 001,822,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c6f.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:11 | 000,892,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c7c.msi
[2012-10-26 13:56:50 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\aecc6.msi
[2011-04-16 08:44:26 | 002,770,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bce931.msi
[2011-05-18 22:55:38 | 019,624,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bd0f33.msp
[2012-12-17 10:29:13 | 004,680,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee74.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:31 | 000,659,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee78.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:35 | 004,721,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee7c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:42 | 008,568,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee80.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:44 | 001,850,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee84.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:46 | 000,150,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee88.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:43 | 000,465,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee8c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:05 | 004,133,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee90.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:03 | 002,407,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee94.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:02 | 002,343,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee98.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:11 | 009,595,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee9c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:22 | 005,481,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea0.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:18 | 001,819,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea4.msi
[2012-12-17 10:31:05 | 035,364,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea8.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:50 | 015,838,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeac.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:27 | 000,090,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb0.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb4.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:52 | 001,167,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb8.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:57 | 004,167,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beebc.msi
[2012-12-17 10:31:12 | 000,273,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beec0.msi
[2013-08-27 14:05:23 | 028,045,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\c5a6f.msi
[2011-12-26 05:06:20 | 005,115,392 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba322.msp
[2011-01-24 17:16:02 | 000,014,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba32a.msp
[2011-04-07 04:43:30 | 123,313,664 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba343.msp
[2011-12-15 13:40:40 | 023,374,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba359.msp
[2012-04-22 22:37:42 | 001,182,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba362.msp
[2012-01-19 13:37:24 | 008,999,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba36d.msp
[2011-06-28 21:27:28 | 004,028,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba386.msp
[2012-09-20 10:18:22 | 003,467,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524a9.msp
[2012-03-15 13:43:28 | 004,216,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524b3.msp
[2011-07-21 12:43:06 | 000,027,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524c9.msp
[2011-11-21 23:07:36 | 017,191,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524d2.msp
[2012-11-28 20:26:04 | 021,461,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926da.msi
[2012-10-31 16:51:46 | 002,358,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926e2.msi
[2012-10-31 16:52:54 | 002,323,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926f0.msi
[2012-11-29 02:47:24 | 058,982,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926f4.msi
[2012-09-24 05:47:48 | 002,396,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926fb.msi
[2009-07-12 13:16:26 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f465c2.msi
[2011-04-19 05:54:14 | 000,227,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f9e318.msi
[2012-12-13 19:18:48 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{459699C3-9430-4381-964B-4248D87B49F9}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2013-04-04 13:19:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{E14ADE0E-75F3-4A46-87E5-26692DD626EC}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[34 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >
[2013-07-23 14:57:58 | 000,003,490 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-Kamil-PC-Kamil
[2013-06-01 00:26:45 | 000,002,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC
[2012-10-26 15:17:03 | 000,003,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CreateChoiceProcessTask
[2013-06-23 15:32:17 | 000,003,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Open URL by RoboForm
[2013-06-23 15:32:16 | 000,003,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,003,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,003,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd
[2013-04-05 19:29:17 | 000,003,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\{1FA82B6E-6738-429F-969E-2E6E0CBC69EE}

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64 >
[2013-07-23 14:57:58 | 000,003,490 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-Kamil-PC-Kamil
[2013-06-01 00:26:45 | 000,002,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC
[2012-10-26 15:17:03 | 000,003,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CreateChoiceProcessTask
[2013-06-23 15:32:17 | 000,003,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Open URL by RoboForm
[2013-06-23 15:32:16 | 000,003,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,003,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,003,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd
[2013-04-05 19:29:17 | 000,003,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\{1FA82B6E-6738-429F-969E-2E6E0CBC69EE}

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_x86_neutral_fab873f3e8a3315c\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dd0e7e3d82dd640d\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_df3f92057fcbe7a7\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011-02-26 07:19:21 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_54149f9ef14031fc\explorer.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:20 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=15BC38A7492BEFE831966ADB477CF76F -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_518afd35db100430\explorer.exe
[2011-02-26 07:51:13 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=255CF508D7CFB10E0794D6AC93280BD8 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20910_none_525b5180f3f95373\explorer.exe
[2009-10-31 07:45:39 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2626FC9755BE22F805D3CFA0CE3EE727 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16450_none_51a66d6ddafc2ed1\explorer.exe
[2011-02-26 07:33:07 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2AF58D15EDC06EC6FDACCE1F19482BBF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16768_none_51a3a583dafd0cef\explorer.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:09 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_53bc10fdd7fe87ca\explorer.exe
[2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_5389023fd8245f84\explorer.exe
[2009-08-03 07:49:47 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9FF6C4C91A3711C0A3B18F87B08B518D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20500_none_526619d4f3f142e6\explorer.exe
[2009-08-03 07:35:50 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B95EEB0F4E5EFBF1038A35B3351CF047 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16404_none_51e07e31dad00878\explorer.exe
[2009-10-31 08:00:51 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C76153C7ECA00FA852BB0C193378F917 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20563_none_52283b2af41f3691\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f4050b883d2c3c08\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SERVICES.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:36 | 000,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 -- C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:36 | 000,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cf36168b2e9c967b\services.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b591afc466a15356\svchost.exe
[2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,218,184 | ---- | M] () MD5=B4C6E3889BB310CA7E974A04EC6E46AC -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USER32.DLL >
[2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=34B7E222E81FAFA885F0C5F2CFA56861 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cd0ec264ceb014a3\user32.dll
[2010-11-20 14:21:33 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 -- C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
[2010-11-20 14:21:33 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_cf3fd62ccb9e983d\user32.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2010-11-20 14:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:43 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6DE80F60D7DE9CE6B8C2DDFDF79EF175 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dbff103933038d7c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2009-10-28 08:17:59 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=37CDB7E72EB66BA85A87CBE37E7F03FD -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16447_none_6fc699643622d177\winlogon.exe
[2009-10-28 07:52:08 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3BABE6767C78FBF5FB8435FEED187F30 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20560_none_703394514f56f7c2\winlogon.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_71ca6b0233339500\winlogon.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:45 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8EC6A4AB12B8F3759E21F8E3A388F2CF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6f99573a36451166\winlogon.exe
[2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,218,184 | ---- | M] () MD5=B4C6E3889BB310CA7E974A04EC6E46AC -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009-07-14 06:53:46 | 000,032,604 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2009-07-14 06:53:47 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job

< %Temp%\smtmp\* \s >

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

< dir "%systemdrive%\*" /S /A:L /C >
Het volume in station C heeft geen naam.
Het volumenummer is 807A-31CE
Map van C:\
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents and Settings [C:\Users]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Program Files\Windows NT
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureau-accessoires [C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories]
 0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\ProgramData
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\ProgramData]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureaublad [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Desktop [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Documenten [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Favorieten [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Favorites [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users
14-07-2009 06:53 <SYMLINKD> All Users [C:\ProgramData]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Default User [C:\Users\Default]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\All Users
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\ProgramData]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureaublad [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Desktop [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Documenten [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Favorieten [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Favorites [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\Default\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Documents [C:\Users\Default\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> PrintHood [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> History [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Default\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Default\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Default\Videos]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Music [C:\Users\Default\Music]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Pictures [C:\Users\Default\Pictures]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Videos [C:\Users\Default\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\Kamil\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Kamil\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Kamil\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Kamil\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Public\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Public\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Public\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Public\Videos]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Music [C:\Users\Public\Music]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Pictures [C:\Users\Public\Pictures]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Videos [C:\Users\Public\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Documents]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Documents
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Pictures]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Music]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Windows.old\Users\K. Bitel\AppData\LocalLow
24-01-2011 00:02 <KOPPELING> PlayReady [C:\Windows.old\ProgramData\Microsoft\PlayReady]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Totaal aantal weergegeven bestanden:
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
94 map(pen) 21.873.156.096 bytes beschikbaar

< End of report >

OTL Extras logfile created on: 26-8-2013 21:49:34 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16660)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,37 Gb Available Physical Memory | 45,63% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 3,93 Gb Available in Paging File | 65,54% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 18,40 Gb Free Space | 18,86% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 833,73 Gb Free Space | 99,99% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 360 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htafile [open] -- "%1" %*
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{070DF6EF-5399-4A7A-9EBE-69723C75FB3D}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{11F6C05F-8B52-4A7D-8B29-6882BA2BC698}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{19419F89-0BE1-4E0C-8CBA-07187286DDA3}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe | 
"{209C5783-9F47-4576-83C5-AA4515808BD1}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{2E08883B-7C5A-4BFC-9B80-A90A0810AF8D}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{304D8BEB-835A-4250-BB78-F5498DC824D9}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{345954FB-90C3-47BF-B9A1-A6AC45B0DD71}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{38B78508-8275-41B6-B27F-AE2BA3346642}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{3BE2B58E-5C11-421C-9207-CE901ADCFD26}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4CBFAEA0-D4F3-47F6-BD8C-2DE9890BBDDC}" = lport=6004 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\outlook.exe | 
"{579FB6F9-9EA1-4D85-83B6-ABFC7ECF73FA}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{63B34A71-782D-49C0-B7FE-0A69C7F1E813}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{67A25261-261C-4BAF-9015-00EDBFD34731}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (upnp) | 
"{7157F2B2-8860-49DF-8F22-30EE750B1863}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{75044488-9B92-4AD1-B548-39EC5F8F4682}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{80B92E12-B0B8-41DB-B1D0-711013C5190E}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{887B26A1-CAB6-4360-9543-B1B1A6529E71}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{89188BD5-E316-4F18-9BB8-3DB2A20EB4F7}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{9979D2E1-3BF9-4359-A266-1DCF9491DAFE}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{A270F6CE-AA33-4C0F-8BAB-FAFEAD8F1C02}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (ssdp) | 
"{B2ECEC80-A28B-41BF-9167-9F51E19958BA}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{B7BB497B-3EDF-4D0F-A31D-14EF8E7D535D}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{BBE62C8A-2699-46D9-AEF4-B1216131369E}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{C4601975-7570-44CC-A275-1C5450AD26B5}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{CEC04AD8-993E-4A7C-8199-7BB28A336879}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{CEC78D13-2223-4AEC-9E3B-BA929A0FEC08}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{D2287A76-1124-411D-82D1-F25D66F59633}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{D33CA07F-7F86-4353-9CBB-45C563058CE6}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DA4675D0-29F1-47A8-A418-7A8BF365AE34}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DF7EE3D5-E166-41F7-AD9B-1964E7BEEE39}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{E461FD6F-ACDB-4A1A-93D2-986C8B9725A0}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{E4FC7D7C-143C-481F-817D-0335983B733D}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{EA009C25-225C-4B98-8766-CA61636E9FEF}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F9D179B2-F9C0-4EF7-BC44-B448A656F1DD}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{004A3809-EECB-454C-AF7D-91084E063006}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 | 
"{045A313E-458C-43E3-8441-8B47E2BA2E3F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{06650F93-6647-4465-BEBA-FDCB4AF6F479}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{08A1AEC6-90CD-45A8-920D-C60B773CBE85}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{0D398421-B439-4023-9441-1E5B25B98787}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"{0F021AEE-F846-4A72-A5D9-69930B74098B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{149CAFF7-8FBE-4DA8-83E1-3C6F731C79CC}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{14F0458E-A777-421E-8A05-6C40DDB6A185}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{15655D9A-B886-4795-909E-46EE4B35AA3F}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{180CADF3-C3FA-4B48-8B76-3CD063B2A9AD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"{18A75419-21F9-484C-AF59-F53DB51EFEBE}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\webkit2webprocess.exe | 
"{18EF713A-8457-4145-BB85-F817E97DC71E}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steam.exe | 
"{1A43F85D-46A9-499F-80C1-4A84A36D48AA}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstra.exe | 
"{21BC79DE-38CA-4813-8933-0E397A540B5C}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{225EBDB3-3841-43AA-AE16-5A5F2501F18A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"{24A3E996-986A-4BFC-94B1-DF54A4B0B0C3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{257BE4D1-F19E-40D1-ACB5-8B7F9BE80D71}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{27D22F10-D8BA-4CF9-98B1-F6C6722DD57E}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\keplerparadox\counter-strike source\hl2.exe | 
"{2D8649EB-1C1C-47C4-9363-E53131F15D14}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"{2F1660C4-D894-4F6A-8566-26F44F4B9F37}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{31572487-BE46-4A01-97D2-1D09924AA6BA}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"{33B42AB8-0F61-4A8C-B070-03C47BBF1D15}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{382FAA2D-91A2-48A5-A956-EB8CAB9FB289}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{40EE0A82-DADA-4DD7-9199-1E46F6776EB3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{4163D08D-50BA-4B6E-B027-9637B6FDA723}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe | 
"{433B5183-E3E3-49F8-B34E-0B0D6F617F2A}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{437442DE-A063-4126-8736-DB9BCE9FB1DB}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader (1).exe | 
"{49673678-1819-4186-86E0-A32C8753F430}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{4B3A039B-8279-4D81-9D16-494A8E3DAF2D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstrb.exe | 
"{4BF2FD66-5DDA-485B-B2E4-8D9B3DEB3D98}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{501F8255-F074-4438-8C71-3C1747244952}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstrb.exe | 
"{56C69E65-CBDD-4011-B4F5-B97D685828EA}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\itunes\itunes.exe | 
"{6615DDDC-45EF-4D48-861B-16835A378CF7}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{6730C281-1B4B-40C8-A04D-558BF6125CB7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{690A3A48-FF09-4560-BF62-3EAFB9C0953D}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 | 
"{6B59BA92-76A2-47F1-B722-46BD54D73F0B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\bittorrent\bittorrent.exe | 
"{714605FD-69F5-4207-8145-92A53B79B819}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{78F48B73-A0DC-4202-BB75-F3B58C0F74A1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"{7955913E-9A12-4EFF-AD2C-A3408B90A213}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"{7DF0AE47-0477-4E6D-815A-46EAD468A48E}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{7F8B3E80-5437-45BB-AD73-85E492401C53}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"{84275DCC-C50D-48BD-B240-2BB79A0208B4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"{8B87F500-A0CC-4541-BE25-55EB53ADEA24}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"{8C189A66-1D73-4D26-8785-7A5EB5AF7ADE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{8DCC9C74-9DF0-4AA6-AFD8-35F56A019193}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{8E5AF90D-580D-4253-9FCF-8543CBAAD68D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{8F67B2EC-CD51-4ADA-B367-1682D5C8C2D3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{90757630-57F1-4E2D-A96F-2652306E95C8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"{907920BA-9EC1-4C6E-9D8B-0F2488A6EBCE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{910DE9FB-930E-4C65-BAFE-DA8319207908}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"{911F1314-9DC0-4F0F-B11F-7E35E3B2FCF8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{9277B951-B445-4A17-8B0C-B918097B49C4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{946A5813-199E-4D0C-A0AC-CF666E761A5B}" = dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\facebook\video\skype\facebookvideocalling.exe | 
"{9C9AFE1F-A806-45C0-ADF7-866F2B136E33}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{9CEA5254-A35B-42D7-B03A-84E93CC521E6}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{A1407C3A-4F6B-4AAE-8083-214578682ACC}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{A16AD1E3-C800-46F2-9578-1316C145B7B7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader (1).exe | 
"{A3096A34-3A96-4CF5-81AA-7B264A8E089B}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{A45128FB-F49C-408D-883E-D5984DDCC9B1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{AC5504E5-65D9-44B0-9B16-FFC852068DA2}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgmfapx.exe | 
"{AD4068DA-F34C-4EC4-BC66-7C6A7133D81D}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{AE3572FF-6C75-409A-B27A-7512119E7E13}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steam.exe | 
"{AECED301-994A-48C0-8427-78F63556F1D2}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{B2DBF34B-9EF6-4EC8-ACA1-6D4E37D30703}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{B93BE945-0FA7-4ABF-B4B0-219FB6543A8C}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{BCEEEB1A-E256-4E93-8D00-CF4E9DEEF7CD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"{BE2A707B-98D5-4DD9-A843-4C659CE36604}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{BF2A3A8E-3AB3-4A9D-BAF4-8FD2BF5E3FB7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{C494C5EA-1D06-4442-8E44-C1981B163882}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{C59EFF31-0B7E-47E1-9F52-BF9FFAE840C6}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{C776B624-C3FA-4289-980A-F81D8B2A3AF8}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\keplerparadox\counter-strike source\hl2.exe | 
"{CB9BA2CE-E819-4230-ABE3-FFAA9DFF28EF}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"{D2267A4C-C087-411F-AC47-A3C93AA73891}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{D2E73110-0231-4D14-9947-708826316B3F}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{D3E67056-81D0-474F-910D-8D795619067C}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 | 
"{D93D332C-63BC-449F-A787-F13E120498E1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstra.exe | 
"{DCF5C461-6807-4D1A-ADA2-2185C568788F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgmfapx.exe | 
"{E08F3C71-56F1-455E-B845-0DE100688D48}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{E0B21D60-C085-4B62-86C5-E2DEE66538C5}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\skype\phone\skype.exe | 
"{E25BE227-8B6D-4386-8B51-506F9D92AF43}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\bittorrent\bittorrent.exe | 
"{EB2B95FB-98D0-4AFB-97F0-ED44354868ED}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{EC252FFF-62C1-4A01-9AF8-B99774C1D8CB}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"{EE3CC98A-18EE-488C-9BB2-27EEDF60FB3E}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F20381E0-BDA7-423A-BE37-8594837167D0}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 | 
"{F69D9C42-8EF6-4D53-AA15-46D74DB481C3}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"{F6ABBB7A-C2F7-442F-8FBD-59B3BCF10A90}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{F97A4E53-8518-4A01-A124-CF6447FA291A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"TCP Query User{03EB0861-6F22-4DCE-B786-F88F89D8E2BA}C:\windows\system32\javaw.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe | 
"TCP Query User{098E489A-F5E2-479A-A98A-4D2B5E5BE0D3}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{12BA9996-D20C-4D13-A87D-E88D44DB9A58}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{13B71335-8AB9-4B9B-BB55-6FBBC81C07F5}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe | 
"TCP Query User{16462793-6871-490F-B25E-B7F4E995A0DD}D:\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{18DAC94A-3BB2-45A9-98DC-0E7A0C0403E0}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe | 
"TCP Query User{207B3F01-D9B1-452E-BC49-7E6588E732AD}C:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"TCP Query User{2511D2E5-90E5-4F7F-98AF-598E1A7AC749}C:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"TCP Query User{33FB7904-0E62-4909-A598-53779574E17C}D:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin | 
"TCP Query User{343948DD-86FE-452A-9638-B7A958BFE2C5}D:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{48612483-2CBB-45FE-B4AA-AB96E228731E}D:\ravia\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\ravia\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4CA56ABD-71A8-445A-AA29-A5731DB6F136}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4F9B11E8-B0D2-4789-90BE-8479BEEA8B87}C:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{4FB6C705-D6B4-4C96-95C1-44E0F649A9A9}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{5290F077-0D58-4168-8ABC-D355626B6F24}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe | 
"TCP Query User{590B808B-09BF-4ECD-877E-0FB6A73CA100}C:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{5C0B1402-3BD5-4743-A90D-C088BAA89091}D:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe | 
"TCP Query User{66DAF83A-EB8B-41E6-99DC-76578FF994BA}C:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{6AC6F361-3AD2-4BD8-A5B7-B6A59C9FDFDF}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{7188822E-0B6A-40F1-AE8B-80A36B227FF2}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"TCP Query User{815BDD78-4A2C-42AF-BA37-EC1C482C614A}C:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"TCP Query User{8215F62E-68C9-437A-B6B2-1CAF61221F53}C:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{866164FC-9585-4280-87FE-99716E564A64}C:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe | 
"TCP Query User{86BAE670-8521-4058-AF79-6F01DA72C78B}D:\starter.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\starter.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9295D41A-7CB2-4153-92A2-04D3688DF8A7}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9B66EA73-0D32-462D-8681-8AF1F69EF9FE}D:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{AA770C99-8BBF-42F2-8E39-59A403E3FE12}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{B619BBBC-0229-40F6-AD6A-7444CC8DB7C9}D:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe | 
"TCP Query User{BE2B2F6C-96B2-4AAC-B2A2-2E0A5DF2FDE0}C:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe | 
"TCP Query User{BF03D525-4FAC-4756-A483-F5AE298EBFB6}D:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe | 
"TCP Query User{D1DBE535-F72A-43F4-A0E6-EC6850D4C534}C:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"TCP Query User{D3B71337-9110-49F4-B8D1-3D97AC56B889}D:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{EC144791-9AF1-482B-9855-693E76539C0F}D:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F4034A90-B89A-40EC-AFAF-E47CC6C6A713}C:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F5ADFF74-5C9C-4828-B14D-1F90D25E5D2C}C:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe | 
"UDP Query User{06016AA6-14E6-4D09-A944-A308FD0AECFF}D:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{1873BBC1-9832-49AF-B31D-253C2586C10F}C:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"UDP Query User{26ECF107-C6E8-4C73-BDF5-64196334A896}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{285F2F28-E756-4F41-B427-15BBA82E106B}D:\starter.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\starter.exe | 
"UDP Query User{2BA8B23B-FA78-41DB-BA3B-15F7DD778A1A}C:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{2E750C53-1C09-4129-A5D2-7679A30908DB}D:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{36C4762D-B729-42E3-B83C-E1F501518349}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{39765FE4-A7BD-4A17-82C1-F338A0E5865B}D:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe | 
"UDP Query User{39C4EF17-B4CB-484C-9EA5-8364EDCEC3F4}D:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{3E2F4AE8-7A30-462A-8141-E676407E5B27}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{3EE956DA-48EB-425C-BB60-96D3A101327D}C:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{4811E954-E4FD-40FC-8956-A5BD97CC6687}D:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{48D4A068-92C9-4F40-B7BF-D04F0FA1005B}C:\windows\system32\javaw.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe | 
"UDP Query User{55D16E4E-CA7A-4ED9-8EFD-8F9CAF73818E}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"UDP Query User{5BAE689D-8038-4F2F-9A91-406AEFBA9E84}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7879D7D3-20D0-4DE5-9E4A-1CFEDDEA7CEE}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7E15D5EA-9BD1-4544-821E-C942B4004396}C:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe | 
"UDP Query User{87EF976C-AE41-4AE2-B87C-ECCDBA57DB9B}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"UDP Query User{88EF60E4-87F5-47F2-9141-BC42AF7B3296}C:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe | 
"UDP Query User{95D49E11-1962-448B-91BA-5FC0863987EC}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A3435CE8-790D-4CD2-AC17-17FE97245B60}C:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A3EC0C3C-5115-4F5F-9652-DE84B80A1D55}D:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A48D2C72-08B3-4D3B-B1AA-FDB1C8EBAA62}D:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin | 
"UDP Query User{A6CE8108-4200-4286-9B27-C827F0E74026}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe | 
"UDP Query User{ADC7BCC9-8AEA-48FA-AFF9-5982025AFD91}C:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C613BC24-5D71-4C70-955E-A166B76237BA}D:\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C6C0619B-4D9B-4240-842C-2790E743F36B}D:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C70630DC-EE5B-4C4C-83A7-94ADCA9707DD}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{CB583998-7C6F-44B8-9D0C-EBFEDDDD304F}C:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D32F5B03-3E2F-4B4D-80E4-AD34BFCBE019}D:\ravia\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\ravia\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D464D7E9-A9BA-4BE8-91B2-C5F0004250BE}C:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D4D368FD-6EC5-4B8C-8B2A-7D89E8552DA2}C:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D52C6326-9B41-422B-9B46-872C1CCB2D67}C:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{E029182B-5B17-4631-B930-F0E26C721175}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe | 
"UDP Query User{FB6DB996-31BC-499E-BFAF-243987496013}C:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0454BB9A-2A7A-4214-BDFF-937F7A711A44}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}" = Steam
"{0A0CADCF-78DA-33C4-A350-CD51849B9702}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{0E64B098-8018-4256-BA23-C316A43AD9B0}" = QuickTime
"{1AD22277-7A1E-71EC-B27D-EB7A22BED143}" = DeepBurner Pro v1.9.0.228
"{1B6C0E95-182C-48E0-9C4B-4F916308249C}" = iTunes
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2432E589-6256-4513-B0BF-EFA8E325D5F0}" = Nero SharedVideoCodecs
"{2617FA1F-0C04-3ABB-AF64-7D5B6620C341}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217021FF}" = Java 7 Update 21
"{2890E324-6F3B-4975-8B95-E7D6D80E0226}" = Nero Burning ROM Help (CHM)
"{30F99474-EBE3-4134-A02B-F6CD38CFE243}" = Photo Gallery
"{3AAB08A3-F129-4BD5-B409-AE674F93759D}" = Prerequisite installer
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{3C87E0FF-BC0A-4F5E-951B-68DC3F8DF017}" = Smite
"{3C87E0FF-BC0A-4F5E-951B-68DC3F8DF1FC}" = Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
"{3DAFE920-1B88-4C66-A39B-D743F28AF10D}" = Nero BurningROM 12
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4AA2A466-8031-403A-8236-5301B4E391FB}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{4CCBD1F4-CEEC-452A-9CB8-46564B501315}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{4E76FF7E-AEBA-4C87-B788-CD47E5425B9D}" = Skype™ 6.5
"{5FF27D65-35E5-4855-B7ED-59BCFBC85776}" = AVG 2013
"{612C34C7-5E90-47D8-9B5C-0F717DD82726}" = swMSM
"{65BB0407-4CC8-4DC7-952E-3EEFDF05602A}" = Nero Update
"{6A8DB215-7BCD-4377-B015-2E4541A3E7C6}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{743FD554-A73F-4FE8-BE7B-C283D16297F9}" = Photo Common
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{79155F2B-9895-49D7-8612-D92580E0DE5B}" = Bonjour
"{79BF4901-1EC4-4726-B3C2-A7859706C6E7}" = League of Legends
"{7FD8B0C1-CDDA-4B4D-A577-B2E3570EA3A3}_is1" = iExplorer 3.2.1.2
"{8256F87F-8554-4457-8C3D-3F3324697D9F}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8A642ACD-CE3A-4A23-A8B1-A0F7EB12B214}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{8DC910CD-8EE3-4ffc-A4EB-9B02701059C4}" = Battlefield Heroes
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{8E14DDC8-EA60-4E18-B3E3-1937104D5BDA}" = MSVCRT110
"{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0017-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0017-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{60D55A40-09CF-4659-B81D-0712FBA24C21}" = Microsoft SharePoint Designer 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0407-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (German) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0407-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{65A2328E-FDFB-4CA3-8582-357EA6825FEA}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{5072FEA2-862C-4BF0-9654-CB0DCBE2BE28}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{D3B92058-CF96-445F-A297-F7ED19C4E841}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{260407D0-98A1-4D9A-A956-3D1DEDDDF3B9}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0100-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office O MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0101-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office X MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{95120000-00B9-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{980A182F-E0A2-4A40-94C1-AE0C1235902E}" = Pando Media Booster
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A7FC82AC-986D-48D5-8AAE-A75C1D829E0A}" = BlueStacks Notification Center
"{ABC88553-8770-4B97-B43E-5A90647A5B63}" = Nero ControlCenter
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1043-7B44-AB0000000001}" = Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) - Nederlands
"{AE8044B5-FCA3-4EBE-AC78-0FB3A6E8DC76}" = Movie Maker
"{B23F12D4-17DE-453A-B1F4-55E501FE0EBF}" = BBSAK
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision" = NVIDIA 3D Vision stuurprogramma 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.ControlPanel" = NVIDIA-configuratiescherm 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver" = NVIDIA Grafisch stuurprogramma 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Update" = NVIDIA Update 1.11.3
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_installer" = NVIDIA Install Application
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_NVIDIA.Update" = NVIDIA Update Components
"{B6CF2967-C81E-40C0-9815-C05774FEF120}" = Skype Click to Call
"{B7F31B9C-8775-4500-8E9D-6ABE9AE17CF4}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{B90FCEB7-2B0C-4D27-95B5-54238DF059ED}" = iPhone-configuratieprogramma
"{B92C5909-1D37-4C51-8397-A28BB28E5DC3}" = Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
"{BEBEE34D-84A2-4EDD-8BEA-96CC54371263}" = Nero Core Components
"{C169BD5F-00C1-437C-8162-88FA6BE495D5}" = OpenOffice.org 3.4.1
"{C424CD5E-EA05-4D3E-B5DA-F9F149E1D3AC}" = Windows Live Installer
"{C994C746-C6D0-4EBA-B09E-DF7B18381B69}" = Nero ControlCenter Help (CHM)
"{C9B6EFD0-4F01-4BBA-8374-39AD99A3ED72}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{CBBB226E-2289-4D29-8E5C-1331E7D71ED9}" = AVG 2013
"{CCE825DB-347A-4004-A186-5F4A6FDD8547}" = Apple Application Support
"{CF508721-0E1E-4F99-A359-59E4EA8DAEC1}" = Nero Burning ROM
"{D0795B21-0CDA-4a92-AB9E-6E92D8111E44}" = SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones
"{D08A30AC-A663-4EA8-8D81-B98E17F19F1C}_is1" = ISO to USB version 1.0
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E14ADE0E-75F3-4A46-87E5-26692DD626EC}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{ED6C77F9-4D7E-447C-9EC0-9A212D075535}" = Movie Maker
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"{F67CA22C-C11F-4573-8406-57F75BA06B51}" = Photo Gallery
"{FAE99C85-0732-4C58-9C6B-10B5B12FA2E9}" = RuneScape Launcher 1.2.3
"{FD452361-CF71-40FD-AAC1-40DE562311E8}" = PhoneMyPC
"{FE7C0B3D-50B9-4951-BE78-A321CBF86552}" = Windows Live SOXE
"Adobe Creative Cloud" = Adobe Creative Cloud
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"Adobe Shockwave Player" = Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0
"AI RoboForm" = RoboForm 7-8-9-5 (All Users)
"AVG" = AVG 2013
"AVG SafeGuard toolbar" = AVG SafeGuard toolbar
"BlueStacks App Player" = BlueStacks App Player
"BurnAware Free_is1" = BurnAware Free 6.1
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"Cross Fire_is1" = Cross Fire En
"Crossfire Europe" = Crossfire Europe
"Devux MT2 Klient" = Devux MT2 Klient
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"EPSON SX230 Series" = EPSON SX230 Series Printer Uninstall
"Flvto Youtube Downloader" = Flvto Youtube Downloader
"iMetin" = iMetin
"League of Legends 3.0.1" = League of Legends
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware versie 1.75.0.1300
"Metin2_is1" = Metin2
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack" = Taalpakket voor Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile - NLD
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"MixiDJ chrome Toolbar" = MixiDJ chrome Toolbar
"MMDoC-PDCLive" = Duel of Champions
"Neverwinter" = Neverwinter
"NVIDIAStereo" = NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
"Office14.OMUI.nl-nl" = Microsoft Office Language Pack 2010 - Dutch/Nederlands
"Office14.PROPLUS" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"PowerISO" = PowerISO
"PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ" = PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ 1.0.6.0
"PunkBusterSvc" = PunkBuster Services
"Ravia.eu" = Ravia.eu
"Simple Shutdown Timer1.1.2" = Simple Shutdown Timer
"Steam App 240" = Counter-Strike: Source
"TeamSpeak 3 Client" = TeamSpeak 3 Client
"uTorrent" = µTorrent
"VobSub" = VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit)
"YouWave" = YouWave for Android

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{373B1718-8CC5-4567-8EE2-9033AD08A680}" = ROBLOX Player for Kamil
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"BitTorrent" = BitTorrent
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Spotify" = Spotify
"UnityWebPlayer" = Unity Web Player

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 25-8-2013 6:58:12 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 25-8-2013 11:58:34 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 7:13:40 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 9:01:19 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 12:58:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 13:50:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Bonjour Service | ID = 100
Description =

Error - 26-8-2013 13:50:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Bonjour Service | ID = 100
Description =

Error - 26-8-2013 13:50:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Bonjour Service | ID = 100
Description =

Error - 26-8-2013 14:17:36 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 14:52:19 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Het programma PowerTool.exe, versie 4.1.0.0 reageert niet meer op 
Windows en is afgesloten. Als u wilt zien of er meer informatie over het probleem
beschikbaar is, raadpleegt u de probleemgeschiedenis in het onderdeel Onderhoudscentrum
in het Configuratiescherm. Proces-id: 95c Starttijd: 01cea28d27ea3649 Eindtijd: 16

Toepassingspad:
C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\PowerToolV4.3_en\PowerTool.exe Rapport-id: a03f412a-0e80-11e3-9c85-001cc0f07c03

[ System Events ]
Error - 13-4-2013 19:22:21 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 14-4-2013 17:00:42 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 15-4-2013 17:17:58 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 16-4-2013 17:00:55 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 17-4-2013 10:01:53 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 17-4-2013 17:55:08 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 18-4-2013 17:44:52 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 19-4-2013 18:26:59 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 20-4-2013 3:05:24 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 20-4-2013 20:38:24 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

< End of report >


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

TL logfile created on: 29-8-2013 20:53:44 - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16660)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,53 Gb Available Physical Memory | 50,96% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 3,98 Gb Available in Paging File | 66,39% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 20,22 Gb Free Space | 20,72% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 833,73 Gb Free Space | 99,99% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013-08-26 21:47:32 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013-08-15 02:27:59 | 005,703,920 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
PRC - [2013-07-25 13:40:02 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
PRC - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-07-17 22:59:45 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Hi-Rez Studios) -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
PRC - [2013-07-10 01:33:22 | 000,452,144 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:28 | 000,763,952 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:26 | 001,117,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2013-07-01 01:46:26 | 004,411,440 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2013-05-23 22:11:42 | 000,119,056 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe
PRC - [2013-05-13 13:20:52 | 000,384,840 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
PRC - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2013-03-18 02:38:48 | 000,799,280 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:02 | 000,873,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:00 | 001,821,984 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
PRC - [2012-11-23 04:48:41 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
PRC - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
PRC - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
PRC - [2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013-07-25 02:49:46 | 000,396,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:49:44 | 004,052,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:54 | 000,601,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\libglesv2.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:53 | 000,123,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\libegl.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:51 | 001,597,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ffmpegsumo.dll
MOD - [2013-07-12 11:35:03 | 011,499,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\9a6c1b7af18b4d5a91dc7f8d6617522f\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2013-06-20 00:45:20 | 002,568,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
MOD - [2012-10-27 10:12:56 | 000,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\GetCoreTempInfoNET.dll
MOD - [2012-10-27 10:12:56 | 000,007,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\SystemInfo.dll
MOD - [2012-10-27 10:12:56 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\CoreTempReader.dll
MOD - [2010-11-13 02:03:49 | 000,303,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mscorlib.resources\2.0.0.0_nl_b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.resources.dll
MOD - [2010-01-09 20:18:18 | 004,254,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater14.0.1)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe -- (PnkBstrA)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SoftwareForMe Inc\PhoneMyPC\PhoneMyPC_Helper.exe -- (PhoneMyPC_Helper)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe -- (Bonjour Service)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -- (Apple Mobile Device)
SRV - [2013-07-31 23:24:30 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013-07-25 13:40:02 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe -- (avgfws)
SRV - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2013-07-17 22:59:45 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Hi-Rez Studios) [Auto | Paused] -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe -- (HiPatchService)
SRV - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2013-06-03 16:54:06 | 000,162,408 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2013-05-27 06:57:27 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2013-05-23 22:11:42 | 000,119,056 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe -- (!SASCORE)
SRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:52 | 000,384,840 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe -- (BstHdLogRotatorSvc)
SRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:32 | 000,393,032 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe -- (BstHdAndroidSvc)
SRV - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:34 | 001,260,320 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe -- (nvUpdatusService)
SRV - [2013-02-15 14:08:20 | 000,543,144 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe -- (Stereo Service)
SRV - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE -- (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04)
SRV - [2012-10-26 15:23:36 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe -- (Skype C2C Service)
SRV - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe -- (NAUpdate)
SRV - [2010-01-21 17:51:12 | 030,963,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE -- (Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service)
SRV - [2009-07-14 03:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva404.sys -- (XDva404)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva403.sys -- (XDva403)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva401.sys -- (XDva401)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys -- (VMnetAdapter)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys -- (vmci)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys -- (VBoxNetFlt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys -- (EagleXNt)
DRV - [2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2013-07-22 04:19:44 | 000,113,336 | ---- | M] (Power Software Ltd) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys -- (SCDEmu)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:51:00 | 000,246,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,208,184 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,060,216 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:50 | 000,171,320 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2013-07-10 01:32:40 | 000,039,224 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2013-07-01 01:45:28 | 000,096,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:38 | 000,063,816 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys -- (BstHdDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:16 | 000,188,176 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys -- (VBoxDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:02 | 000,104,720 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys -- (VBoxNetAdp)
DRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2013-03-21 03:08:24 | 000,182,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2013-03-01 10:32:20 | 000,022,328 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:06 | 008,939,296 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2012-09-19 10:02:06 | 000,181,344 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudmdm.sys -- (ssudmdm)
DRV - [2012-09-19 10:02:06 | 000,083,168 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudbus.sys -- (dg_ssudbus)
DRV - [2012-09-04 10:39:32 | 000,050,296 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys -- (Avgfwfd)
DRV - [2012-04-09 17:27:34 | 000,299,024 | ---- | M] (EldoS Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cbfs3.sys -- (cbfs3)
DRV - [2011-07-22 22:55:40 | 000,035,776 | ---- | M] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys -- (libusb0)
DRV - [2011-07-22 18:27:02 | 000,012,880 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV - [2011-07-12 23:55:22 | 000,067,664 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV - [2011-07-01 11:46:40 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (The OpenVPN Project) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tap0901.sys -- (tap0901)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,136,808 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdm.sys -- (ssadmdm)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,121,064 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadbus.sys -- (ssadbus)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,012,776 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdfl.sys -- (ssadmdfl)
DRV - [2010-11-20 12:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010-11-20 11:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2009-07-14 01:45:33 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys -- (Serial)
DRV - [2009-07-14 00:02:52 | 000,214,016 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1y6032.sys -- (e1yexpress)
DRV - [2009-03-18 18:35:40 | 000,026,176 | -H-- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hamachi.sys -- (hamachi)
DRV - [2005-02-03 01:50:28 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] () [File_System | System | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\System32\StarOpen.sys -- (StarOpen)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\System32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://nl.msn.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = nl-NL
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = A9 6E 78 66 77 55 CE 01 [binary data]
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE10SR
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local;<local>

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3505.0912: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVision: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@pandonetworks.com/PandoWebPlugin: C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll (Pando Networks)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll File not found
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nsroblox.roblox.com/launcher: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll ()
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Skype Limited.com/Facebook Video Calling Plugin: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll (Skype Limited)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)

[2013-04-30 01:05:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Disabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: EA Battlefield Heroes Updater (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\npBFHUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U21 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D Vision (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D VISION (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
CHR - plugin: Pando Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Unity Player (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Roblox Launcher Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.210.11 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - Extension: Battlefield Heroes = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Adblock Plus = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb\1.5.4_0\
CHR - Extension: AdBlock = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom\2.6.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Skype Click to Call = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.3.0.11079_0\
CHR - Extension: SmartVideo For YouTube\u2122 = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lnkdbjbjpnpjeciipoaflmpcddinpjjp\0.9927_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012-10-26 18:37:16 | 000,002,666 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 74.113.152.32 istockphoto.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.94.0.38 yfrog.com
O1 - Hosts: 63.309.5.102 virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 123.125.50.22 126.com
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.28.11 SlideShare.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.238.60.190 xing.com
O1 - Hosts: 59.106.98.139 seesaa.net
O1 - Hosts: 184.72.253.170 hootsuite.com
O1 - Hosts: 211.151.146.16 soku.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.32.120.222 metacafe.com
O1 - Hosts: 9.105.6.98 bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 204.11.109.133 tribalfusion.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.154.14.31tripadvisor.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.52.240.133 ustream.tv
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.244.132 linkwithin.com
O1 - Hosts: 121.67.203.61 scan.novirusthanks.org
O1 - Hosts: 209.172.34.139 imagevenue.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.206.232.220 booking.com
O1 - Hosts: 118.69.251.6 vnexpress.net
O1 - Hosts: 103.67.101.13 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.85.40.80 pandora.com
O1 - Hosts: 194.116.241.57 softonic.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.83.243.15 match.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.57.69.84 nwt.com
O1 - Hosts: 65.11.53.80 nttnavi.com
O1 - Hosts: 40 more lines...
O2 - BHO: (RoboForm Toolbar Helper) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper) - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&RoboForm Toolbar) - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Oracle Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [Skype] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableInstallerDetection = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableSecureUIAPaths = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableVirtualization = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ValidateAdminCodeSignatures = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: scforceoption = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: FilterAdministratorToken = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: SoftwareSASGeneration = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_TEXT = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_BITMAP = 2
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_OEMTEXT = 7
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIB = 8
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_PALETTE = 9
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_UNICODETEXT = 13
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIBV5 = 17
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableTaskMgr = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren Invullen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren opslaan - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Menu aanpassen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Werkbalk - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Formulier Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : RoboForm Werkbalk - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll File not found
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 [] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corp.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corp.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A38A58EC-7CD8-4900-B7EA-7E92C75E7398}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wlpg {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: EldosMountNotificator - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - Virtual Storage Mount Notification - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\System32\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) - C:\Windows\System32\livessp.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009-06-10 23:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

NetSvcs: FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - C:\Windows\System32\ias.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Nla - File not found
NetSvcs: Ntmssvc - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: SRService - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: LogonHours - File not found
NetSvcs: PCAudit - File not found
NetSvcs: helpsvc - File not found
NetSvcs: uploadmgr - File not found

ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe /D /C start C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -ClearIconCache
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX: {7C028AF8-F614-47B3-82DA-BA94E41B1089} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -UserConfig
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013-08-27 14:12:04 | 000,263,592 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,094,632 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013-08-27 13:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERUNT
[2013-08-27 13:45:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013-08-27 13:26:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013-08-27 13:26:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013-08-27 13:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013-08-27 13:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013-08-24 15:12:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\40
[2013-08-20 18:19:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
[2013-08-20 15:15:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
[2013-08-20 15:14:57 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\wc
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU
[2013-08-20 15:14:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Duel of Champions Launcher
[2013-08-20 15:14:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 02:35:57 | 002,706,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 002,877,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,493,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,391,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,109,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
[2013-08-15 14:07:01 | 003,968,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2013-08-15 14:07:01 | 003,913,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2013-08-15 14:06:52 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2013-08-15 14:06:41 | 001,620,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WMVDECOD.DLL
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-13 16:53:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2013-08-13 16:52:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,022,856 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Riot Games
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\League of Legends
[2013-08-13 16:13:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-08-13 15:43:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\kamil
[2013-08-11 23:45:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\MRT
[2013-08-08 14:12:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-08 14:12:02 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\ProgramData\{C4ABDBC8-1C81-42C9-BFFC-4A68511E9E4F}
[2013-08-08 14:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:10:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PowerISO
[2013-08-08 14:10:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:09:50 | 000,031,576 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
[2013-08-08 14:09:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:08:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PowerISO
[2013-08-07 22:09:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FSL
[2013-08-03 20:41:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-03 20:40:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Astonsoft
[2013-08-02 23:54:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Unity
[2013-07-31 14:16:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\My Games
[2013-07-31 13:47:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2013-07-30 23:24:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\Adobe
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-07-30 23:03:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-30 23:03:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-30 23:02:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios
[2011-04-02 01:47:24 | 687,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\14.0.4734.1000_ProfessionalPlus_volume_ship_x86_en-us_exe.exe
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013-08-29 20:57:01 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-08-29 20:57:01 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-08-29 20:49:34 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013-08-29 20:49:33 | 2412,924,928 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013-08-29 15:00:22 | 000,144,094 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\PASFOTO.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:53:56 | 000,007,487 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Naamloos.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:50:16 | 001,014,369 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\IMG_0237.JPG
[2013-08-29 13:26:00 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-28 13:06:22 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
[2013-08-27 14:11:42 | 000,094,632 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,867,240 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,789,416 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,263,592 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2013-08-27 13:58:12 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,743,092 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh013.dat
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,651,938 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,152,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc013.dat
[2013-08-21 12:51:01 | 000,120,870 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2013-08-10 01:53:38 | 000,282,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.xtr
[2013-08-10 01:34:10 | 000,139,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-08-10 01:33:42 | 000,282,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.ex0
[2013-08-09 17:18:50 | 000,002,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,001,099 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DeepBurner Pro.lnk
[2013-07-31 23:24:28 | 000,692,104 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013-07-31 23:24:28 | 000,071,048 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013-08-29 15:00:22 | 000,144,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\PASFOTO.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:53:56 | 000,007,487 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Naamloos.jpg
[2013-08-29 14:49:50 | 001,014,369 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\IMG_0237.JPG
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-09 17:18:50 | 000,002,370 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,001,099 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DeepBurner Pro.lnk
[2013-07-18 22:46:29 | 000,002,125 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\recently-used.xbel
[2013-07-06 14:45:28 | 000,028,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa
[2013-07-06 14:35:28 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt
[2013-07-06 14:05:26 | 000,079,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
[2013-07-05 20:49:32 | 000,000,353 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg.cfg
[2013-07-05 16:11:53 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LumaEmu
[2013-06-11 18:45:41 | 000,004,096 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\keyfile3.drm
[2013-05-31 23:58:40 | 001,816,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\libmysql_e.dll
[2013-04-17 22:43:33 | 000,139,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-04-17 22:43:10 | 000,282,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.exe
[2013-03-20 22:04:05 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\burnaware.ini
[2012-10-27 10:13:36 | 000,000,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\All CPU MeterV3_Settings.ini
[2012-10-26 15:06:16 | 000,000,262 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009-07-14 06:42:31 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013-02-27 06:55:05 | 012,872,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010-11-20 14:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,342,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013-08-29 00:27:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2012-10-26 13:59:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\AVG2013
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-08-09 17:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
[2013-08-07 22:15:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-24 15:14:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\FlvtoConverter
[2013-06-01 18:56:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\GG
[2013-07-27 16:44:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\ihelper
[2013-01-12 17:03:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\LolClient
[2013-05-19 22:18:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2013-04-04 13:39:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w
[2013-08-13 16:15:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-08-20 11:41:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Spotify
[2012-12-23 15:49:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-20 15:14:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 19:18:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2012-10-13 17:40:20 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\$AVG
[2013-07-16 17:54:53 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\$Recycle.Bin
[2013-08-27 22:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013-08-19 16:53:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\CFLog
[2013-08-29 00:43:35 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2009-07-14 06:53:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2009-12-28 16:22:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Intel
[2012-01-30 13:16:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\MML
[2012-10-26 18:38:17 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | M] -- C:\MSOCache
[2009-10-29 13:35:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\NVIDIA
[2009-07-14 04:37:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2013-08-28 12:02:20 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2013-08-27 13:26:25 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2012-01-24 00:01:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Python27
[2012-10-26 13:49:47 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Riot Games
[2013-08-29 20:55:39 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2013-08-28 11:55:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Temp
[2012-10-26 15:00:53 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2013-08-27 13:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows
[2012-10-30 22:02:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows.old

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2013-06-13 15:04:16 | 021,565,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\11aec8.msi
[2010-03-19 01:55:18 | 000,495,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\12007cd.msi
[2012-04-18 23:28:26 | 026,820,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\12218fa.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:03 | 019,185,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eb9.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 002,141,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ec1.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:07 | 002,609,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eca.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 001,778,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ed3.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:05 | 001,150,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13edc.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:04 | 001,070,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ee5.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 000,963,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eee.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 000,967,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ef7.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:04 | 001,198,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eff.msi
[2013-02-16 00:42:32 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14ccd.msp
[2010-01-01 02:00:00 | 004,460,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14e84.msi
[2012-10-30 17:59:17 | 001,606,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\153c825.msi
[2012-12-06 17:29:48 | 003,721,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62a8.msp
[2012-12-14 04:24:14 | 002,523,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62b0.msp
[2012-12-14 04:12:32 | 006,737,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62b9.msp
[2013-01-16 22:58:22 | 003,463,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62d1.msp
[2013-01-02 19:24:40 | 003,460,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18ba8b8.msp
[2012-10-10 05:27:32 | 011,291,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18ba8cb.msp
[2013-03-20 15:19:00 | 003,457,536 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\194fcb8.msp
[2013-07-23 13:24:12 | 012,871,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1b2a2ab.msp
[2013-05-24 14:47:32 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1c889.msi
[2012-11-05 16:44:08 | 000,564,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1f248e.msi
[2013-04-26 09:02:00 | 005,284,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d5c.msp
[2013-06-27 20:14:44 | 001,220,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d6e.msp
[2013-06-27 20:09:14 | 004,045,824 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d7a.msp
[2013-07-23 12:01:46 | 023,805,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\216cc6.msi
[2012-08-13 11:46:38 | 003,162,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\217ed1e.msi
[2013-06-26 09:30:38 | 002,118,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\230b9fb.msi
[2008-08-08 15:11:02 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2338ed6.msi
[2013-08-13 16:13:09 | 003,681,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\23b66f.msi
[2013-03-14 00:40:59 | 023,765,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2a9d.msp
[2013-02-14 10:58:22 | 003,461,632 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2ab4.msp
[2012-12-28 16:19:06 | 000,254,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2abd.msp
[2013-08-14 02:42:00 | 000,027,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27e2919.msp
[2013-04-16 11:17:08 | 003,461,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2933808.msp
[2013-02-07 00:30:34 | 001,035,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2933817.msp
[2011-04-28 18:51:24 | 001,375,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2c5aa09.msp
[2012-09-07 11:14:18 | 001,704,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2c5aa11.msp
[2013-07-12 00:57:01 | 023,781,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57815.msp
[2013-05-14 21:23:08 | 012,840,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57827.msp
[2013-04-26 08:37:42 | 010,860,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57835.msp
[2012-09-20 18:07:42 | 014,641,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3067f35.msp
[2012-11-15 15:40:00 | 003,461,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3067f4d.msp
[2012-09-24 20:18:02 | 001,885,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a47.msp
[2012-10-25 00:42:00 | 003,460,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a5f.msp
[2012-09-06 10:22:10 | 013,475,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a70.msp
[2012-09-10 09:59:10 | 010,739,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a7f.msp
[2012-03-21 05:54:30 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699490.msp
[2011-10-26 22:50:14 | 014,504,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994a3.msp
[2011-10-26 22:47:56 | 005,275,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994b2.msp
[2011-10-26 22:50:46 | 000,596,992 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994bb.msp
[2011-10-26 23:21:28 | 001,020,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994c5.msp
[2011-04-28 22:02:56 | 003,106,304 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994d0.msp
[2011-04-28 23:13:14 | 000,608,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994d8.msp
[2012-03-07 15:02:02 | 001,928,704 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994e3.msp
[2011-04-28 21:26:06 | 003,651,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699504.msp
[2011-04-28 21:50:38 | 014,219,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\369950f.msp
[2011-04-28 22:32:12 | 000,608,768 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699559.msp
[2011-04-28 23:28:34 | 015,230,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699563.msp
[2011-04-28 23:33:00 | 005,870,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\369956b.msp
[2011-04-28 22:41:10 | 000,655,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699575.msp
[2012-12-18 22:41:27 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3c470.msp
[2013-04-02 13:37:50 | 000,809,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4bde9.msi
[2013-01-10 13:04:30 | 010,584,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4d3972.msi
[2013-01-25 17:17:22 | 004,039,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4d39bc.msi
[2013-06-07 23:38:22 | 008,589,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\569cff.msi
[2013-07-24 12:52:05 | 001,380,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5c07a4.msi
[2010-03-18 22:26:32 | 001,163,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d446.msi
[2012-10-26 17:49:18 | 010,137,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5f86a4.msi
[2012-04-11 02:37:22 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6005385.msi
[2012-11-08 21:14:02 | 023,771,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\600538d.msp
[2013-08-09 18:14:19 | 002,514,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\64bc9.msi
[2013-07-31 13:45:24 | 006,463,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6a0cb.msi
[2013-05-11 14:31:07 | 018,702,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\71e6d.msp
[2010-05-14 21:44:04 | 000,437,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\7c363.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:18 | 002,862,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbc96.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:18 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbc9d.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:26 | 001,800,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbca4.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:38 | 001,802,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcab.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:39 | 001,804,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcb2.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:40 | 002,115,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcb9.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:47 | 000,663,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcc0.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:45 | 000,667,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcc7.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:42 | 000,656,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcce.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:42 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcd5.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:50 | 001,800,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcdc.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:52 | 002,413,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbce3.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:55 | 001,813,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbceb.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:54 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcf2.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:57 | 001,810,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcf9.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:58 | 001,819,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbd00.msi
[2012-10-26 18:39:12 | 024,938,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbd0d.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:40 | 003,064,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bee.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:46 | 001,840,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bf6.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:46 | 001,803,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bff.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:47 | 001,805,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c0f.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:48 | 001,806,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c16.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:49 | 002,118,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c22.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:56 | 000,654,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c29.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:54 | 000,663,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c30.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:52 | 000,651,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c41.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:57 | 001,817,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c4a.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:01 | 001,802,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c51.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:02 | 002,418,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c58.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:04 | 001,813,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c60.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:09 | 000,651,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c67.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:09 | 001,822,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c6f.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:11 | 000,892,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c7c.msi
[2012-10-26 13:56:50 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\aecc6.msi
[2011-04-16 08:44:26 | 002,770,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bce931.msi
[2011-05-18 22:55:38 | 019,624,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bd0f33.msp
[2012-12-17 10:29:13 | 004,680,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee74.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:31 | 000,659,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee78.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:35 | 004,721,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee7c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:42 | 008,568,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee80.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:44 | 001,850,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee84.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:46 | 000,150,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee88.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:43 | 000,465,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee8c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:05 | 004,133,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee90.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:03 | 002,407,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee94.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:02 | 002,343,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee98.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:11 | 009,595,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee9c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:22 | 005,481,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea0.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:18 | 001,819,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea4.msi
[2012-12-17 10:31:05 | 035,364,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea8.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:50 | 015,838,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeac.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:27 | 000,090,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb0.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb4.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:52 | 001,167,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb8.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:57 | 004,167,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beebc.msi
[2012-12-17 10:31:12 | 000,273,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beec0.msi
[2013-08-27 14:05:23 | 028,045,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\c5a6f.msi
[2011-12-26 05:06:20 | 005,115,392 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba322.msp
[2011-01-24 17:16:02 | 000,014,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba32a.msp
[2011-04-07 04:43:30 | 123,313,664 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba343.msp
[2011-12-15 13:40:40 | 023,374,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba359.msp
[2012-04-22 22:37:42 | 001,182,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba362.msp
[2012-01-19 13:37:24 | 008,999,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba36d.msp
[2011-06-28 21:27:28 | 004,028,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba386.msp
[2012-09-20 10:18:22 | 003,467,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524a9.msp
[2012-03-15 13:43:28 | 004,216,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524b3.msp
[2011-07-21 12:43:06 | 000,027,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524c9.msp
[2011-11-21 23:07:36 | 017,191,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524d2.msp
[2012-11-28 20:26:04 | 021,461,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926da.msi
[2012-10-31 16:51:46 | 002,358,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926e2.msi
[2012-10-31 16:52:54 | 002,323,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926f0.msi
[2012-11-29 02:47:24 | 058,982,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926f4.msi
[2012-09-24 05:47:48 | 002,396,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926fb.msi
[2009-07-12 13:16:26 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f465c2.msi
[2011-04-19 05:54:14 | 000,227,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f9e318.msi
[2012-12-13 19:18:48 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{459699C3-9430-4381-964B-4248D87B49F9}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2013-04-04 13:19:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{E14ADE0E-75F3-4A46-87E5-26692DD626EC}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[34 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >
[2013-07-23 14:57:58 | 000,003,490 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-Kamil-PC-Kamil
[2013-06-01 00:26:45 | 000,002,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC
[2012-10-26 15:17:03 | 000,003,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CreateChoiceProcessTask
[2013-06-23 15:32:17 | 000,003,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Open URL by RoboForm
[2013-06-23 15:32:16 | 000,003,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,003,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,003,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd
[2013-04-05 19:29:17 | 000,003,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\{1FA82B6E-6738-429F-969E-2E6E0CBC69EE}

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64 >
[2013-07-23 14:57:58 | 000,003,490 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-Kamil-PC-Kamil
[2013-06-01 00:26:45 | 000,002,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC
[2012-10-26 15:17:03 | 000,003,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CreateChoiceProcessTask
[2013-06-23 15:32:17 | 000,003,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Open URL by RoboForm
[2013-06-23 15:32:16 | 000,003,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,003,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,003,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd
[2013-04-05 19:29:17 | 000,003,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\{1FA82B6E-6738-429F-969E-2E6E0CBC69EE}

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_x86_neutral_fab873f3e8a3315c\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dd0e7e3d82dd640d\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_df3f92057fcbe7a7\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011-02-26 07:19:21 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_54149f9ef14031fc\explorer.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:20 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=15BC38A7492BEFE831966ADB477CF76F -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_518afd35db100430\explorer.exe
[2011-02-26 07:51:13 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=255CF508D7CFB10E0794D6AC93280BD8 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20910_none_525b5180f3f95373\explorer.exe
[2009-10-31 07:45:39 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2626FC9755BE22F805D3CFA0CE3EE727 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16450_none_51a66d6ddafc2ed1\explorer.exe
[2011-02-26 07:33:07 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2AF58D15EDC06EC6FDACCE1F19482BBF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16768_none_51a3a583dafd0cef\explorer.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:09 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_53bc10fdd7fe87ca\explorer.exe
[2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_5389023fd8245f84\explorer.exe
[2009-08-03 07:49:47 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9FF6C4C91A3711C0A3B18F87B08B518D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20500_none_526619d4f3f142e6\explorer.exe
[2009-08-03 07:35:50 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B95EEB0F4E5EFBF1038A35B3351CF047 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16404_none_51e07e31dad00878\explorer.exe
[2009-10-31 08:00:51 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C76153C7ECA00FA852BB0C193378F917 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20563_none_52283b2af41f3691\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f4050b883d2c3c08\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SERVICES.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:36 | 000,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 -- C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:36 | 000,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cf36168b2e9c967b\services.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b591afc466a15356\svchost.exe
[2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,218,184 | ---- | M] () MD5=B4C6E3889BB310CA7E974A04EC6E46AC -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USER32.DLL >
[2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=34B7E222E81FAFA885F0C5F2CFA56861 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cd0ec264ceb014a3\user32.dll
[2010-11-20 14:21:33 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 -- C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
[2010-11-20 14:21:33 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_cf3fd62ccb9e983d\user32.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2010-11-20 14:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:43 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6DE80F60D7DE9CE6B8C2DDFDF79EF175 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dbff103933038d7c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2009-10-28 08:17:59 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=37CDB7E72EB66BA85A87CBE37E7F03FD -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16447_none_6fc699643622d177\winlogon.exe
[2009-10-28 07:52:08 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3BABE6767C78FBF5FB8435FEED187F30 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20560_none_703394514f56f7c2\winlogon.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_71ca6b0233339500\winlogon.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:45 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8EC6A4AB12B8F3759E21F8E3A388F2CF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6f99573a36451166\winlogon.exe
[2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,218,184 | ---- | M] () MD5=B4C6E3889BB310CA7E974A04EC6E46AC -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009-07-14 06:53:46 | 000,032,604 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2009-07-14 06:53:47 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job

< %Temp%\smtmp\* \s >

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

< dir "%systemdrive%\*" /S /A:L /C >
Het volume in station C heeft geen naam.
Het volumenummer is 807A-31CE
Map van C:\
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents and Settings [C:\Users]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Program Files\Windows NT
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureau-accessoires [C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\ProgramData
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\ProgramData]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureaublad [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Desktop [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Documenten [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Favorieten [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Favorites [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users
14-07-2009 06:53 <SYMLINKD> All Users [C:\ProgramData]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Default User [C:\Users\Default]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\All Users
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\ProgramData]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureaublad [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Desktop [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Documenten [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Favorieten [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Favorites [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\Default\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Documents [C:\Users\Default\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> PrintHood [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> History [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Default\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Default\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Default\Videos]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Music [C:\Users\Default\Music]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Pictures [C:\Users\Default\Pictures]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Videos [C:\Users\Default\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\Kamil\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Kamil\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Kamil\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Kamil\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Public\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Public\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Public\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Public\Videos]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Music [C:\Users\Public\Music]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Pictures [C:\Users\Public\Pictures]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Videos [C:\Users\Public\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Documents]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Documents
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Pictures]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Music]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Windows.old\Users\K. Bitel\AppData\LocalLow
24-01-2011 00:02 <KOPPELING> PlayReady [C:\Windows.old\ProgramData\Microsoft\PlayReady]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Totaal aantal weergegeven bestanden:
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
94 map(pen) 21.873.156.096 bytes beschikbaar

< End of report >

OTL Extras logfile created on: 29-8-2013 21:49:34 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16660)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,37 Gb Available Physical Memory | 45,63% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 3,93 Gb Available in Paging File | 65,54% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 18,40 Gb Free Space | 18,86% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 833,73 Gb Free Space | 99,99% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 360 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htafile [open] -- "%1" %*
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{070DF6EF-5399-4A7A-9EBE-69723C75FB3D}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{11F6C05F-8B52-4A7D-8B29-6882BA2BC698}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{19419F89-0BE1-4E0C-8CBA-07187286DDA3}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe | 
"{209C5783-9F47-4576-83C5-AA4515808BD1}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{2E08883B-7C5A-4BFC-9B80-A90A0810AF8D}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{304D8BEB-835A-4250-BB78-F5498DC824D9}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{345954FB-90C3-47BF-B9A1-A6AC45B0DD71}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{38B78508-8275-41B6-B27F-AE2BA3346642}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{3BE2B58E-5C11-421C-9207-CE901ADCFD26}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4CBFAEA0-D4F3-47F6-BD8C-2DE9890BBDDC}" = lport=6004 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\outlook.exe | 
"{579FB6F9-9EA1-4D85-83B6-ABFC7ECF73FA}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{63B34A71-782D-49C0-B7FE-0A69C7F1E813}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{67A25261-261C-4BAF-9015-00EDBFD34731}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (upnp) | 
"{7157F2B2-8860-49DF-8F22-30EE750B1863}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{75044488-9B92-4AD1-B548-39EC5F8F4682}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{80B92E12-B0B8-41DB-B1D0-711013C5190E}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{887B26A1-CAB6-4360-9543-B1B1A6529E71}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{89188BD5-E316-4F18-9BB8-3DB2A20EB4F7}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{9979D2E1-3BF9-4359-A266-1DCF9491DAFE}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{A270F6CE-AA33-4C0F-8BAB-FAFEAD8F1C02}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (ssdp) | 
"{B2ECEC80-A28B-41BF-9167-9F51E19958BA}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{B7BB497B-3EDF-4D0F-A31D-14EF8E7D535D}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{BBE62C8A-2699-46D9-AEF4-B1216131369E}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{C4601975-7570-44CC-A275-1C5450AD26B5}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{CEC04AD8-993E-4A7C-8199-7BB28A336879}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{CEC78D13-2223-4AEC-9E3B-BA929A0FEC08}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{D2287A76-1124-411D-82D1-F25D66F59633}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{D33CA07F-7F86-4353-9CBB-45C563058CE6}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DA4675D0-29F1-47A8-A418-7A8BF365AE34}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DF7EE3D5-E166-41F7-AD9B-1964E7BEEE39}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{E461FD6F-ACDB-4A1A-93D2-986C8B9725A0}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{E4FC7D7C-143C-481F-817D-0335983B733D}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{EA009C25-225C-4B98-8766-CA61636E9FEF}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F9D179B2-F9C0-4EF7-BC44-B448A656F1DD}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{004A3809-EECB-454C-AF7D-91084E063006}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 | 
"{045A313E-458C-43E3-8441-8B47E2BA2E3F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{06650F93-6647-4465-BEBA-FDCB4AF6F479}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{08A1AEC6-90CD-45A8-920D-C60B773CBE85}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{0D398421-B439-4023-9441-1E5B25B98787}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"{0F021AEE-F846-4A72-A5D9-69930B74098B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{149CAFF7-8FBE-4DA8-83E1-3C6F731C79CC}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{14F0458E-A777-421E-8A05-6C40DDB6A185}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{15655D9A-B886-4795-909E-46EE4B35AA3F}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{180CADF3-C3FA-4B48-8B76-3CD063B2A9AD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"{18A75419-21F9-484C-AF59-F53DB51EFEBE}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\webkit2webprocess.exe | 
"{18EF713A-8457-4145-BB85-F817E97DC71E}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steam.exe | 
"{1A43F85D-46A9-499F-80C1-4A84A36D48AA}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstra.exe | 
"{21BC79DE-38CA-4813-8933-0E397A540B5C}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{225EBDB3-3841-43AA-AE16-5A5F2501F18A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"{24A3E996-986A-4BFC-94B1-DF54A4B0B0C3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{257BE4D1-F19E-40D1-ACB5-8B7F9BE80D71}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{27D22F10-D8BA-4CF9-98B1-F6C6722DD57E}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\keplerparadox\counter-strike source\hl2.exe | 
"{2D8649EB-1C1C-47C4-9363-E53131F15D14}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"{2F1660C4-D894-4F6A-8566-26F44F4B9F37}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{31572487-BE46-4A01-97D2-1D09924AA6BA}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"{33B42AB8-0F61-4A8C-B070-03C47BBF1D15}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{382FAA2D-91A2-48A5-A956-EB8CAB9FB289}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{40EE0A82-DADA-4DD7-9199-1E46F6776EB3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{4163D08D-50BA-4B6E-B027-9637B6FDA723}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe | 
"{433B5183-E3E3-49F8-B34E-0B0D6F617F2A}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{437442DE-A063-4126-8736-DB9BCE9FB1DB}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader (1).exe | 
"{49673678-1819-4186-86E0-A32C8753F430}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{4B3A039B-8279-4D81-9D16-494A8E3DAF2D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstrb.exe | 
"{4BF2FD66-5DDA-485B-B2E4-8D9B3DEB3D98}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{501F8255-F074-4438-8C71-3C1747244952}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstrb.exe | 
"{56C69E65-CBDD-4011-B4F5-B97D685828EA}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\itunes\itunes.exe | 
"{6615DDDC-45EF-4D48-861B-16835A378CF7}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{6730C281-1B4B-40C8-A04D-558BF6125CB7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{690A3A48-FF09-4560-BF62-3EAFB9C0953D}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 | 
"{6B59BA92-76A2-47F1-B722-46BD54D73F0B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\bittorrent\bittorrent.exe | 
"{714605FD-69F5-4207-8145-92A53B79B819}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{78F48B73-A0DC-4202-BB75-F3B58C0F74A1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"{7955913E-9A12-4EFF-AD2C-A3408B90A213}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"{7DF0AE47-0477-4E6D-815A-46EAD468A48E}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{7F8B3E80-5437-45BB-AD73-85E492401C53}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"{84275DCC-C50D-48BD-B240-2BB79A0208B4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"{8B87F500-A0CC-4541-BE25-55EB53ADEA24}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"{8C189A66-1D73-4D26-8785-7A5EB5AF7ADE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{8DCC9C74-9DF0-4AA6-AFD8-35F56A019193}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{8E5AF90D-580D-4253-9FCF-8543CBAAD68D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{8F67B2EC-CD51-4ADA-B367-1682D5C8C2D3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{90757630-57F1-4E2D-A96F-2652306E95C8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"{907920BA-9EC1-4C6E-9D8B-0F2488A6EBCE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{910DE9FB-930E-4C65-BAFE-DA8319207908}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"{911F1314-9DC0-4F0F-B11F-7E35E3B2FCF8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{9277B951-B445-4A17-8B0C-B918097B49C4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{946A5813-199E-4D0C-A0AC-CF666E761A5B}" = dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\facebook\video\skype\facebookvideocalling.exe | 
"{9C9AFE1F-A806-45C0-ADF7-866F2B136E33}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{9CEA5254-A35B-42D7-B03A-84E93CC521E6}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{A1407C3A-4F6B-4AAE-8083-214578682ACC}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{A16AD1E3-C800-46F2-9578-1316C145B7B7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader (1).exe | 
"{A3096A34-3A96-4CF5-81AA-7B264A8E089B}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{A45128FB-F49C-408D-883E-D5984DDCC9B1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{AC5504E5-65D9-44B0-9B16-FFC852068DA2}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgmfapx.exe | 
"{AD4068DA-F34C-4EC4-BC66-7C6A7133D81D}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{AE3572FF-6C75-409A-B27A-7512119E7E13}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steam.exe | 
"{AECED301-994A-48C0-8427-78F63556F1D2}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{B2DBF34B-9EF6-4EC8-ACA1-6D4E37D30703}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{B93BE945-0FA7-4ABF-B4B0-219FB6543A8C}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{BCEEEB1A-E256-4E93-8D00-CF4E9DEEF7CD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"{BE2A707B-98D5-4DD9-A843-4C659CE36604}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{BF2A3A8E-3AB3-4A9D-BAF4-8FD2BF5E3FB7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{C494C5EA-1D06-4442-8E44-C1981B163882}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{C59EFF31-0B7E-47E1-9F52-BF9FFAE840C6}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{C776B624-C3FA-4289-980A-F81D8B2A3AF8}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\keplerparadox\counter-strike source\hl2.exe | 
"{CB9BA2CE-E819-4230-ABE3-FFAA9DFF28EF}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"{D2267A4C-C087-411F-AC47-A3C93AA73891}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{D2E73110-0231-4D14-9947-708826316B3F}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{D3E67056-81D0-474F-910D-8D795619067C}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 | 
"{D93D332C-63BC-449F-A787-F13E120498E1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstra.exe | 
"{DCF5C461-6807-4D1A-ADA2-2185C568788F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgmfapx.exe | 
"{E08F3C71-56F1-455E-B845-0DE100688D48}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{E0B21D60-C085-4B62-86C5-E2DEE66538C5}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\skype\phone\skype.exe | 
"{E25BE227-8B6D-4386-8B51-506F9D92AF43}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\bittorrent\bittorrent.exe | 
"{EB2B95FB-98D0-4AFB-97F0-ED44354868ED}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{EC252FFF-62C1-4A01-9AF8-B99774C1D8CB}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"{EE3CC98A-18EE-488C-9BB2-27EEDF60FB3E}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F20381E0-BDA7-423A-BE37-8594837167D0}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 | 
"{F69D9C42-8EF6-4D53-AA15-46D74DB481C3}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"{F6ABBB7A-C2F7-442F-8FBD-59B3BCF10A90}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{F97A4E53-8518-4A01-A124-CF6447FA291A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"TCP Query User{03EB0861-6F22-4DCE-B786-F88F89D8E2BA}C:\windows\system32\javaw.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe | 
"TCP Query User{098E489A-F5E2-479A-A98A-4D2B5E5BE0D3}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{12BA9996-D20C-4D13-A87D-E88D44DB9A58}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{13B71335-8AB9-4B9B-BB55-6FBBC81C07F5}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe | 
"TCP Query User{16462793-6871-490F-B25E-B7F4E995A0DD}D:\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{18DAC94A-3BB2-45A9-98DC-0E7A0C0403E0}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe | 
"TCP Query User{207B3F01-D9B1-452E-BC49-7E6588E732AD}C:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"TCP Query User{2511D2E5-90E5-4F7F-98AF-598E1A7AC749}C:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"TCP Query User{33FB7904-0E62-4909-A598-53779574E17C}D:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin | 
"TCP Query User{343948DD-86FE-452A-9638-B7A958BFE2C5}D:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{48612483-2CBB-45FE-B4AA-AB96E228731E}D:\ravia\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\ravia\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4CA56ABD-71A8-445A-AA29-A5731DB6F136}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4F9B11E8-B0D2-4789-90BE-8479BEEA8B87}C:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{4FB6C705-D6B4-4C96-95C1-44E0F649A9A9}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{5290F077-0D58-4168-8ABC-D355626B6F24}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe | 
"TCP Query User{590B808B-09BF-4ECD-877E-0FB6A73CA100}C:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{5C0B1402-3BD5-4743-A90D-C088BAA89091}D:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe | 
"TCP Query User{66DAF83A-EB8B-41E6-99DC-76578FF994BA}C:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{6AC6F361-3AD2-4BD8-A5B7-B6A59C9FDFDF}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{7188822E-0B6A-40F1-AE8B-80A36B227FF2}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"TCP Query User{815BDD78-4A2C-42AF-BA37-EC1C482C614A}C:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"TCP Query User{8215F62E-68C9-437A-B6B2-1CAF61221F53}C:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{866164FC-9585-4280-87FE-99716E564A64}C:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe | 
"TCP Query User{86BAE670-8521-4058-AF79-6F01DA72C78B}D:\starter.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\starter.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9295D41A-7CB2-4153-92A2-04D3688DF8A7}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9B66EA73-0D32-462D-8681-8AF1F69EF9FE}D:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{AA770C99-8BBF-42F2-8E39-59A403E3FE12}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{B619BBBC-0229-40F6-AD6A-7444CC8DB7C9}D:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe | 
"TCP Query User{BE2B2F6C-96B2-4AAC-B2A2-2E0A5DF2FDE0}C:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe | 
"TCP Query User{BF03D525-4FAC-4756-A483-F5AE298EBFB6}D:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe | 
"TCP Query User{D1DBE535-F72A-43F4-A0E6-EC6850D4C534}C:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"TCP Query User{D3B71337-9110-49F4-B8D1-3D97AC56B889}D:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{EC144791-9AF1-482B-9855-693E76539C0F}D:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F4034A90-B89A-40EC-AFAF-E47CC6C6A713}C:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F5ADFF74-5C9C-4828-B14D-1F90D25E5D2C}C:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe | 
"UDP Query User{06016AA6-14E6-4D09-A944-A308FD0AECFF}D:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{1873BBC1-9832-49AF-B31D-253C2586C10F}C:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"UDP Query User{26ECF107-C6E8-4C73-BDF5-64196334A896}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{285F2F28-E756-4F41-B427-15BBA82E106B}D:\starter.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\starter.exe | 
"UDP Query User{2BA8B23B-FA78-41DB-BA3B-15F7DD778A1A}C:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{2E750C53-1C09-4129-A5D2-7679A30908DB}D:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{36C4762D-B729-42E3-B83C-E1F501518349}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{39765FE4-A7BD-4A17-82C1-F338A0E5865B}D:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe | 
"UDP Query User{39C4EF17-B4CB-484C-9EA5-8364EDCEC3F4}D:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{3E2F4AE8-7A30-462A-8141-E676407E5B27}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{3EE956DA-48EB-425C-BB60-96D3A101327D}C:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{4811E954-E4FD-40FC-8956-A5BD97CC6687}D:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{48D4A068-92C9-4F40-B7BF-D04F0FA1005B}C:\windows\system32\javaw.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe | 
"UDP Query User{55D16E4E-CA7A-4ED9-8EFD-8F9CAF73818E}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"UDP Query User{5BAE689D-8038-4F2F-9A91-406AEFBA9E84}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7879D7D3-20D0-4DE5-9E4A-1CFEDDEA7CEE}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7E15D5EA-9BD1-4544-821E-C942B4004396}C:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe | 
"UDP Query User{87EF976C-AE41-4AE2-B87C-ECCDBA57DB9B}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"UDP Query User{88EF60E4-87F5-47F2-9141-BC42AF7B3296}C:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe | 
"UDP Query User{95D49E11-1962-448B-91BA-5FC0863987EC}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A3435CE8-790D-4CD2-AC17-17FE97245B60}C:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A3EC0C3C-5115-4F5F-9652-DE84B80A1D55}D:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A48D2C72-08B3-4D3B-B1AA-FDB1C8EBAA62}D:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin | 
"UDP Query User{A6CE8108-4200-4286-9B27-C827F0E74026}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe | 
"UDP Query User{ADC7BCC9-8AEA-48FA-AFF9-5982025AFD91}C:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C613BC24-5D71-4C70-955E-A166B76237BA}D:\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C6C0619B-4D9B-4240-842C-2790E743F36B}D:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C70630DC-EE5B-4C4C-83A7-94ADCA9707DD}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{CB583998-7C6F-44B8-9D0C-EBFEDDDD304F}C:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D32F5B03-3E2F-4B4D-80E4-AD34BFCBE019}D:\ravia\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\ravia\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D464D7E9-A9BA-4BE8-91B2-C5F0004250BE}C:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D4D368FD-6EC5-4B8C-8B2A-7D89E8552DA2}C:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D52C6326-9B41-422B-9B46-872C1CCB2D67}C:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{E029182B-5B17-4631-B930-F0E26C721175}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe | 
"UDP Query User{FB6DB996-31BC-499E-BFAF-243987496013}C:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0454BB9A-2A7A-4214-BDFF-937F7A711A44}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}" = Steam
"{0A0CADCF-78DA-33C4-A350-CD51849B9702}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{0E64B098-8018-4256-BA23-C316A43AD9B0}" = QuickTime
"{1AD22277-7A1E-71EC-B27D-EB7A22BED143}" = DeepBurner Pro v1.9.0.228
"{1B6C0E95-182C-48E0-9C4B-4F916308249C}" = iTunes
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2432E589-6256-4513-B0BF-EFA8E325D5F0}" = Nero SharedVideoCodecs
"{2617FA1F-0C04-3ABB-AF64-7D5B6620C341}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217021FF}" = Java 7 Update 21
"{2890E324-6F3B-4975-8B95-E7D6D80E0226}" = Nero Burning ROM Help (CHM)
"{30F99474-EBE3-4134-A02B-F6CD38CFE243}" = Photo Gallery
"{3AAB08A3-F129-4BD5-B409-AE674F93759D}" = Prerequisite installer
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{3C87E0FF-BC0A-4F5E-951B-68DC3F8DF017}" = Smite
"{3C87E0FF-BC0A-4F5E-951B-68DC3F8DF1FC}" = Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
"{3DAFE920-1B88-4C66-A39B-D743F28AF10D}" = Nero BurningROM 12
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4AA2A466-8031-403A-8236-5301B4E391FB}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{4CCBD1F4-CEEC-452A-9CB8-46564B501315}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{4E76FF7E-AEBA-4C87-B788-CD47E5425B9D}" = Skype 6.5
"{5FF27D65-35E5-4855-B7ED-59BCFBC85776}" = AVG 2013
"{612C34C7-5E90-47D8-9B5C-0F717DD82726}" = swMSM
"{65BB0407-4CC8-4DC7-952E-3EEFDF05602A}" = Nero Update
"{6A8DB215-7BCD-4377-B015-2E4541A3E7C6}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{743FD554-A73F-4FE8-BE7B-C283D16297F9}" = Photo Common
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{79155F2B-9895-49D7-8612-D92580E0DE5B}" = Bonjour
"{79BF4901-1EC4-4726-B3C2-A7859706C6E7}" = League of Legends
"{7FD8B0C1-CDDA-4B4D-A577-B2E3570EA3A3}_is1" = iExplorer 3.2.1.2
"{8256F87F-8554-4457-8C3D-3F3324697D9F}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8A642ACD-CE3A-4A23-A8B1-A0F7EB12B214}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{8DC910CD-8EE3-4ffc-A4EB-9B02701059C4}" = Battlefield Heroes
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{8E14DDC8-EA60-4E18-B3E3-1937104D5BDA}" = MSVCRT110
"{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0017-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0017-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{60D55A40-09CF-4659-B81D-0712FBA24C21}" = Microsoft SharePoint Designer 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0407-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (German) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0407-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{65A2328E-FDFB-4CA3-8582-357EA6825FEA}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{5072FEA2-862C-4BF0-9654-CB0DCBE2BE28}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{D3B92058-CF96-445F-A297-F7ED19C4E841}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{260407D0-98A1-4D9A-A956-3D1DEDDDF3B9}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0100-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office O MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0101-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office X MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{95120000-00B9-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{980A182F-E0A2-4A40-94C1-AE0C1235902E}" = Pando Media Booster
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A7FC82AC-986D-48D5-8AAE-A75C1D829E0A}" = BlueStacks Notification Center
"{ABC88553-8770-4B97-B43E-5A90647A5B63}" = Nero ControlCenter
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1043-7B44-AB0000000001}" = Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) - Nederlands
"{AE8044B5-FCA3-4EBE-AC78-0FB3A6E8DC76}" = Movie Maker
"{B23F12D4-17DE-453A-B1F4-55E501FE0EBF}" = BBSAK
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision" = NVIDIA 3D Vision stuurprogramma 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.ControlPanel" = NVIDIA-configuratiescherm 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver" = NVIDIA Grafisch stuurprogramma 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Update" = NVIDIA Update 1.11.3
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_installer" = NVIDIA Install Application
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_NVIDIA.Update" = NVIDIA Update Components
"{B6CF2967-C81E-40C0-9815-C05774FEF120}" = Skype Click to Call
"{B7F31B9C-8775-4500-8E9D-6ABE9AE17CF4}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{B90FCEB7-2B0C-4D27-95B5-54238DF059ED}" = iPhone-configuratieprogramma
"{B92C5909-1D37-4C51-8397-A28BB28E5DC3}" = Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
"{BEBEE34D-84A2-4EDD-8BEA-96CC54371263}" = Nero Core Components
"{C169BD5F-00C1-437C-8162-88FA6BE495D5}" = OpenOffice.org 3.4.1
"{C424CD5E-EA05-4D3E-B5DA-F9F149E1D3AC}" = Windows Live Installer
"{C994C746-C6D0-4EBA-B09E-DF7B18381B69}" = Nero ControlCenter Help (CHM)
"{C9B6EFD0-4F01-4BBA-8374-39AD99A3ED72}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{CBBB226E-2289-4D29-8E5C-1331E7D71ED9}" = AVG 2013
"{CCE825DB-347A-4004-A186-5F4A6FDD8547}" = Apple Application Support
"{CF508721-0E1E-4F99-A359-59E4EA8DAEC1}" = Nero Burning ROM
"{D0795B21-0CDA-4a92-AB9E-6E92D8111E44}" = SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones
"{D08A30AC-A663-4EA8-8D81-B98E17F19F1C}_is1" = ISO to USB version 1.0
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E14ADE0E-75F3-4A46-87E5-26692DD626EC}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{ED6C77F9-4D7E-447C-9EC0-9A212D075535}" = Movie Maker
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"{F67CA22C-C11F-4573-8406-57F75BA06B51}" = Photo Gallery
"{FAE99C85-0732-4C58-9C6B-10B5B12FA2E9}" = RuneScape Launcher 1.2.3
"{FD452361-CF71-40FD-AAC1-40DE562311E8}" = PhoneMyPC
"{FE7C0B3D-50B9-4951-BE78-A321CBF86552}" = Windows Live SOXE
"Adobe Creative Cloud" = Adobe Creative Cloud
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"Adobe Shockwave Player" = Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0
"AI RoboForm" = RoboForm 7-8-9-5 (All Users)
"AVG" = AVG 2013
"AVG SafeGuard toolbar" = AVG SafeGuard toolbar
"BlueStacks App Player" = BlueStacks App Player
"BurnAware Free_is1" = BurnAware Free 6.1
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"Cross Fire_is1" = Cross Fire En
"Crossfire Europe" = Crossfire Europe
"Devux MT2 Klient" = Devux MT2 Klient
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"EPSON SX230 Series" = EPSON SX230 Series Printer Uninstall
"Flvto Youtube Downloader" = Flvto Youtube Downloader
"iMetin" = iMetin
"League of Legends 3.0.1" = League of Legends
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware versie 1.75.0.1300
"Metin2_is1" = Metin2
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack" = Taalpakket voor Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile - NLD
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"MixiDJ chrome Toolbar" = MixiDJ chrome Toolbar
"MMDoC-PDCLive" = Duel of Champions
"Neverwinter" = Neverwinter
"NVIDIAStereo" = NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
"Office14.OMUI.nl-nl" = Microsoft Office Language Pack 2010 - Dutch/Nederlands
"Office14.PROPLUS" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"PowerISO" = PowerISO
"PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ" = PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ 1.0.6.0
"PunkBusterSvc" = PunkBuster Services
"Ravia.eu" = Ravia.eu
"Simple Shutdown Timer1.1.2" = Simple Shutdown Timer
"Steam App 240" = Counter-Strike: Source
"TeamSpeak 3 Client" = TeamSpeak 3 Client
"uTorrent" = µTorrent
"VobSub" = VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit)
"YouWave" = YouWave for Android

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{373B1718-8CC5-4567-8EE2-9033AD08A680}" = ROBLOX Player for Kamil
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"BitTorrent" = BitTorrent
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Spotify" = Spotify
"UnityWebPlayer" = Unity Web Player

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 25-8-2013 6:58:12 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 25-8-2013 11:58:34 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 7:13:40 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 9:01:19 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 12:58:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 13:50:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Bonjour Service | ID = 100
Description =

Error - 26-8-2013 13:50:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Bonjour Service | ID = 100
Description =

Error - 26-8-2013 13:50:41 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Bonjour Service | ID = 100
Description =

Error - 26-8-2013 14:17:36 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 26-8-2013 14:52:19 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Het programma PowerTool.exe, versie 4.1.0.0 reageert niet meer op 
Windows en is afgesloten. Als u wilt zien of er meer informatie over het probleem
beschikbaar is, raadpleegt u de probleemgeschiedenis in het onderdeel Onderhoudscentrum
in het Configuratiescherm. Proces-id: 95c Starttijd: 01cea28d27ea3649 Eindtijd: 16

Toepassingspad:
C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\PowerToolV4.3_en\PowerTool.exe Rapport-id: a03f412a-0e80-11e3-9c85-001cc0f07c03

[ System Events ]
Error - 13-4-2013 19:22:21 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 14-4-2013 17:00:42 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 15-4-2013 17:17:58 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 16-4-2013 17:00:55 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 17-4-2013 10:01:53 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 17-4-2013 17:55:08 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 18-4-2013 17:44:52 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 19-4-2013 18:26:59 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 20-4-2013 3:05:24 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 20-4-2013 20:38:24 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

< End of report >


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

sorry this are the actual logs 
OTL Extras logfile created on: 30-8-2013 18:40:13 - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16660)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,52 Gb Available Physical Memory | 50,87% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 3,94 Gb Available in Paging File | 65,70% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 20,38 Gb Free Space | 20,89% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 833,73 Gb Free Space | 99,99% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 60 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htafile [open] -- "%1" %*
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{070DF6EF-5399-4A7A-9EBE-69723C75FB3D}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{11F6C05F-8B52-4A7D-8B29-6882BA2BC698}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{19419F89-0BE1-4E0C-8CBA-07187286DDA3}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe | 
"{209C5783-9F47-4576-83C5-AA4515808BD1}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{2E08883B-7C5A-4BFC-9B80-A90A0810AF8D}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{304D8BEB-835A-4250-BB78-F5498DC824D9}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{345954FB-90C3-47BF-B9A1-A6AC45B0DD71}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{38B78508-8275-41B6-B27F-AE2BA3346642}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{3BE2B58E-5C11-421C-9207-CE901ADCFD26}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4CBFAEA0-D4F3-47F6-BD8C-2DE9890BBDDC}" = lport=6004 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\outlook.exe | 
"{579FB6F9-9EA1-4D85-83B6-ABFC7ECF73FA}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{63B34A71-782D-49C0-B7FE-0A69C7F1E813}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{67A25261-261C-4BAF-9015-00EDBFD34731}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (upnp) | 
"{7157F2B2-8860-49DF-8F22-30EE750B1863}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{75044488-9B92-4AD1-B548-39EC5F8F4682}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{80B92E12-B0B8-41DB-B1D0-711013C5190E}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{887B26A1-CAB6-4360-9543-B1B1A6529E71}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{89188BD5-E316-4F18-9BB8-3DB2A20EB4F7}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{9979D2E1-3BF9-4359-A266-1DCF9491DAFE}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{A270F6CE-AA33-4C0F-8BAB-FAFEAD8F1C02}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (ssdp) | 
"{B2ECEC80-A28B-41BF-9167-9F51E19958BA}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{B7BB497B-3EDF-4D0F-A31D-14EF8E7D535D}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{BBE62C8A-2699-46D9-AEF4-B1216131369E}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{C4601975-7570-44CC-A275-1C5450AD26B5}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{CEC04AD8-993E-4A7C-8199-7BB28A336879}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{CEC78D13-2223-4AEC-9E3B-BA929A0FEC08}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{D2287A76-1124-411D-82D1-F25D66F59633}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{D33CA07F-7F86-4353-9CBB-45C563058CE6}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DA4675D0-29F1-47A8-A418-7A8BF365AE34}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DF7EE3D5-E166-41F7-AD9B-1964E7BEEE39}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{E461FD6F-ACDB-4A1A-93D2-986C8B9725A0}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{E4FC7D7C-143C-481F-817D-0335983B733D}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{EA009C25-225C-4B98-8766-CA61636E9FEF}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F9D179B2-F9C0-4EF7-BC44-B448A656F1DD}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{004A3809-EECB-454C-AF7D-91084E063006}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 | 
"{045A313E-458C-43E3-8441-8B47E2BA2E3F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{06650F93-6647-4465-BEBA-FDCB4AF6F479}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{08A1AEC6-90CD-45A8-920D-C60B773CBE85}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{0D398421-B439-4023-9441-1E5B25B98787}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"{0F021AEE-F846-4A72-A5D9-69930B74098B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{149CAFF7-8FBE-4DA8-83E1-3C6F731C79CC}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{14F0458E-A777-421E-8A05-6C40DDB6A185}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{15655D9A-B886-4795-909E-46EE4B35AA3F}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{180CADF3-C3FA-4B48-8B76-3CD063B2A9AD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"{18A75419-21F9-484C-AF59-F53DB51EFEBE}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\webkit2webprocess.exe | 
"{18EF713A-8457-4145-BB85-F817E97DC71E}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steam.exe | 
"{1A43F85D-46A9-499F-80C1-4A84A36D48AA}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstra.exe | 
"{21BC79DE-38CA-4813-8933-0E397A540B5C}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{225EBDB3-3841-43AA-AE16-5A5F2501F18A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"{24A3E996-986A-4BFC-94B1-DF54A4B0B0C3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{257BE4D1-F19E-40D1-ACB5-8B7F9BE80D71}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{27D22F10-D8BA-4CF9-98B1-F6C6722DD57E}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\keplerparadox\counter-strike source\hl2.exe | 
"{2D8649EB-1C1C-47C4-9363-E53131F15D14}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"{2F1660C4-D894-4F6A-8566-26F44F4B9F37}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{31572487-BE46-4A01-97D2-1D09924AA6BA}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"{33B42AB8-0F61-4A8C-B070-03C47BBF1D15}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{382FAA2D-91A2-48A5-A956-EB8CAB9FB289}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{40EE0A82-DADA-4DD7-9199-1E46F6776EB3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{4163D08D-50BA-4B6E-B027-9637B6FDA723}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe | 
"{433B5183-E3E3-49F8-B34E-0B0D6F617F2A}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{437442DE-A063-4126-8736-DB9BCE9FB1DB}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader (1).exe | 
"{49673678-1819-4186-86E0-A32C8753F430}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{4B3A039B-8279-4D81-9D16-494A8E3DAF2D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstrb.exe | 
"{4BF2FD66-5DDA-485B-B2E4-8D9B3DEB3D98}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{501F8255-F074-4438-8C71-3C1747244952}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstrb.exe | 
"{56C69E65-CBDD-4011-B4F5-B97D685828EA}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\itunes\itunes.exe | 
"{6615DDDC-45EF-4D48-861B-16835A378CF7}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{6730C281-1B4B-40C8-A04D-558BF6125CB7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{690A3A48-FF09-4560-BF62-3EAFB9C0953D}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 | 
"{6B59BA92-76A2-47F1-B722-46BD54D73F0B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\bittorrent\bittorrent.exe | 
"{714605FD-69F5-4207-8145-92A53B79B819}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{78F48B73-A0DC-4202-BB75-F3B58C0F74A1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"{7955913E-9A12-4EFF-AD2C-A3408B90A213}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"{7DF0AE47-0477-4E6D-815A-46EAD468A48E}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{7F8B3E80-5437-45BB-AD73-85E492401C53}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"{84275DCC-C50D-48BD-B240-2BB79A0208B4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"{8B87F500-A0CC-4541-BE25-55EB53ADEA24}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"{8C189A66-1D73-4D26-8785-7A5EB5AF7ADE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{8DCC9C74-9DF0-4AA6-AFD8-35F56A019193}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{8E5AF90D-580D-4253-9FCF-8543CBAAD68D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{8F67B2EC-CD51-4ADA-B367-1682D5C8C2D3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{90757630-57F1-4E2D-A96F-2652306E95C8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"{907920BA-9EC1-4C6E-9D8B-0F2488A6EBCE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{910DE9FB-930E-4C65-BAFE-DA8319207908}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"{911F1314-9DC0-4F0F-B11F-7E35E3B2FCF8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{9277B951-B445-4A17-8B0C-B918097B49C4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{946A5813-199E-4D0C-A0AC-CF666E761A5B}" = dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\facebook\video\skype\facebookvideocalling.exe | 
"{9C9AFE1F-A806-45C0-ADF7-866F2B136E33}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{9CEA5254-A35B-42D7-B03A-84E93CC521E6}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{A1407C3A-4F6B-4AAE-8083-214578682ACC}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{A16AD1E3-C800-46F2-9578-1316C145B7B7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader (1).exe | 
"{A3096A34-3A96-4CF5-81AA-7B264A8E089B}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{A45128FB-F49C-408D-883E-D5984DDCC9B1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{AC5504E5-65D9-44B0-9B16-FFC852068DA2}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgmfapx.exe | 
"{AD4068DA-F34C-4EC4-BC66-7C6A7133D81D}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{AE3572FF-6C75-409A-B27A-7512119E7E13}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steam.exe | 
"{AECED301-994A-48C0-8427-78F63556F1D2}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{B2DBF34B-9EF6-4EC8-ACA1-6D4E37D30703}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{B93BE945-0FA7-4ABF-B4B0-219FB6543A8C}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgdiagex.exe | 
"{BCEEEB1A-E256-4E93-8D00-CF4E9DEEF7CD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"{BE2A707B-98D5-4DD9-A843-4C659CE36604}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe | 
"{BF2A3A8E-3AB3-4A9D-BAF4-8FD2BF5E3FB7}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgnsx.exe | 
"{C494C5EA-1D06-4442-8E44-C1981B163882}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{C59EFF31-0B7E-47E1-9F52-BF9FFAE840C6}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{C776B624-C3FA-4289-980A-F81D8B2A3AF8}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\keplerparadox\counter-strike source\hl2.exe | 
"{CB9BA2CE-E819-4230-ABE3-FFAA9DFF28EF}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"{D2267A4C-C087-411F-AC47-A3C93AA73891}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"{D2E73110-0231-4D14-9947-708826316B3F}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\pmb.exe | 
"{D3E67056-81D0-474F-910D-8D795619067C}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 | 
"{D93D332C-63BC-449F-A787-F13E120498E1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\pnkbstra.exe | 
"{DCF5C461-6807-4D1A-ADA2-2185C568788F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgmfapx.exe | 
"{E08F3C71-56F1-455E-B845-0DE100688D48}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{E0B21D60-C085-4B62-86C5-E2DEE66538C5}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files\skype\phone\skype.exe | 
"{E25BE227-8B6D-4386-8B51-506F9D92AF43}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\bittorrent\bittorrent.exe | 
"{EB2B95FB-98D0-4AFB-97F0-ED44354868ED}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\crossfire_downloader.exe | 
"{EC252FFF-62C1-4A01-9AF8-B99774C1D8CB}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"{EE3CC98A-18EE-488C-9BB2-27EEDF60FB3E}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F20381E0-BDA7-423A-BE37-8594837167D0}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 | 
"{F69D9C42-8EF6-4D53-AA15-46D74DB481C3}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"{F6ABBB7A-C2F7-442F-8FBD-59B3BCF10A90}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{F97A4E53-8518-4A01-A124-CF6447FA291A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgemcx.exe | 
"TCP Query User{03EB0861-6F22-4DCE-B786-F88F89D8E2BA}C:\windows\system32\javaw.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe | 
"TCP Query User{098E489A-F5E2-479A-A98A-4D2B5E5BE0D3}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{12BA9996-D20C-4D13-A87D-E88D44DB9A58}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{13B71335-8AB9-4B9B-BB55-6FBBC81C07F5}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe | 
"TCP Query User{16462793-6871-490F-B25E-B7F4E995A0DD}D:\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{18DAC94A-3BB2-45A9-98DC-0E7A0C0403E0}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe | 
"TCP Query User{207B3F01-D9B1-452E-BC49-7E6588E732AD}C:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"TCP Query User{2511D2E5-90E5-4F7F-98AF-598E1A7AC749}C:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"TCP Query User{33FB7904-0E62-4909-A598-53779574E17C}D:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin | 
"TCP Query User{343948DD-86FE-452A-9638-B7A958BFE2C5}D:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{48612483-2CBB-45FE-B4AA-AB96E228731E}D:\ravia\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\ravia\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4CA56ABD-71A8-445A-AA29-A5731DB6F136}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4F9B11E8-B0D2-4789-90BE-8479BEEA8B87}C:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{4FB6C705-D6B4-4C96-95C1-44E0F649A9A9}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{5290F077-0D58-4168-8ABC-D355626B6F24}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe | 
"TCP Query User{590B808B-09BF-4ECD-877E-0FB6A73CA100}C:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe | 
"TCP Query User{5C0B1402-3BD5-4743-A90D-C088BAA89091}D:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe | 
"TCP Query User{66DAF83A-EB8B-41E6-99DC-76578FF994BA}C:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{6AC6F361-3AD2-4BD8-A5B7-B6A59C9FDFDF}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"TCP Query User{7188822E-0B6A-40F1-AE8B-80A36B227FF2}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"TCP Query User{815BDD78-4A2C-42AF-BA37-EC1C482C614A}C:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"TCP Query User{8215F62E-68C9-437A-B6B2-1CAF61221F53}C:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{866164FC-9585-4280-87FE-99716E564A64}C:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe | 
"TCP Query User{86BAE670-8521-4058-AF79-6F01DA72C78B}D:\starter.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\starter.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9295D41A-7CB2-4153-92A2-04D3688DF8A7}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9B66EA73-0D32-462D-8681-8AF1F69EF9FE}D:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"TCP Query User{AA770C99-8BBF-42F2-8E39-59A403E3FE12}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{B619BBBC-0229-40F6-AD6A-7444CC8DB7C9}D:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe | 
"TCP Query User{BE2B2F6C-96B2-4AAC-B2A2-2E0A5DF2FDE0}C:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe | 
"TCP Query User{BF03D525-4FAC-4756-A483-F5AE298EBFB6}D:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe | 
"TCP Query User{D1DBE535-F72A-43F4-A0E6-EC6850D4C534}C:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"TCP Query User{D3B71337-9110-49F4-B8D1-3D97AC56B889}D:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"TCP Query User{EC144791-9AF1-482B-9855-693E76539C0F}D:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=d:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F4034A90-B89A-40EC-AFAF-E47CC6C6A713}C:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F5ADFF74-5C9C-4828-B14D-1F90D25E5D2C}C:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe | 
"UDP Query User{06016AA6-14E6-4D09-A944-A308FD0AECFF}D:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\metinologia\metinologia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{1873BBC1-9832-49AF-B31D-253C2586C10F}C:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\roaming\spotify\spotify.exe | 
"UDP Query User{26ECF107-C6E8-4C73-BDF5-64196334A896}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{285F2F28-E756-4F41-B427-15BBA82E106B}D:\starter.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\starter.exe | 
"UDP Query User{2BA8B23B-FA78-41DB-BA3B-15F7DD778A1A}C:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{2E750C53-1C09-4129-A5D2-7679A30908DB}D:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\iexplorer\ppöúêö\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{36C4762D-B729-42E3-B83C-E1F501518349}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\ravia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{39765FE4-A7BD-4A17-82C1-F338A0E5865B}D:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\xenoxmt2client_11.02.2012r_by_pawemol\xenoxmt2 launcher.exe | 
"UDP Query User{39C4EF17-B4CB-484C-9EA5-8364EDCEC3F4}D:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{3E2F4AE8-7A30-462A-8141-E676407E5B27}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2client.bin | 
"UDP Query User{3EE956DA-48EB-425C-BB60-96D3A101327D}C:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2 ravia.eu\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{4811E954-E4FD-40FC-8956-A5BD97CC6687}D:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\senthia.pl\senthia.exe | 
"UDP Query User{48D4A068-92C9-4F40-B7BF-D04F0FA1005B}C:\windows\system32\javaw.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe | 
"UDP Query User{55D16E4E-CA7A-4ED9-8EFD-8F9CAF73818E}D:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\marta usb\itanos\itanos\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"UDP Query User{5BAE689D-8038-4F2F-9A91-406AEFBA9E84}C:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\itanos\metin2 ravia.eu.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7879D7D3-20D0-4DE5-9E4A-1CFEDDEA7CEE}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7E15D5EA-9BD1-4544-821E-C942B4004396}C:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\public\games\cryptic studios\neverwinter\live\gameclient.exe | 
"UDP Query User{87EF976C-AE41-4AE2-B87C-ECCDBA57DB9B}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"UDP Query User{88EF60E4-87F5-47F2-9141-BC42AF7B3296}C:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe | 
"UDP Query User{95D49E11-1962-448B-91BA-5FC0863987EC}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\akamai\netsession_win.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A3435CE8-790D-4CD2-AC17-17FE97245B60}C:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\youwave_android\vb\vboxsdl.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A3EC0C3C-5115-4F5F-9652-DE84B80A1D55}D:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\imetin\imetin\starter.exe | 
"UDP Query User{A48D2C72-08B3-4D3B-B1AA-FDB1C8EBAA62}D:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\diamondmt2\metin2.bin | 
"UDP Query User{A6CE8108-4200-4286-9B27-C827F0E74026}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\devux.exe | 
"UDP Query User{ADC7BCC9-8AEA-48FA-AFF9-5982025AFD91}C:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C613BC24-5D71-4C70-955E-A166B76237BA}D:\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C6C0619B-4D9B-4240-842C-2790E743F36B}D:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\rpo\promt2-klient_najnowszy\promt2-klient.exe | 
"UDP Query User{C70630DC-EE5B-4C4C-83A7-94ADCA9707DD}C:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\appdata\local\temp\funmt2.exe | 
"UDP Query User{CB583998-7C6F-44B8-9D0C-EBFEDDDD304F}C:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D32F5B03-3E2F-4B4D-80E4-AD34BFCBE019}D:\ravia\game.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=d:\ravia\game.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D464D7E9-A9BA-4BE8-91B2-C5F0004250BE}C:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\metin2mod_2011sf.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D4D368FD-6EC5-4B8C-8B2A-7D89E8552DA2}C:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\ea games\battlefield heroes\bfheroes.exe | 
"UDP Query User{D52C6326-9B41-422B-9B46-872C1CCB2D67}C:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\alles\apple apps\ihelper.exe | 
"UDP Query User{E029182B-5B17-4631-B930-F0E26C721175}C:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\gmod\garry's mod\garrysmod.exe | 
"UDP Query User{FB6DB996-31BC-499E-BFAF-243987496013}C:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\metin2\ravia.eu.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0454BB9A-2A7A-4214-BDFF-937F7A711A44}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}" = Steam
"{0A0CADCF-78DA-33C4-A350-CD51849B9702}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{0E64B098-8018-4256-BA23-C316A43AD9B0}" = QuickTime
"{1AD22277-7A1E-71EC-B27D-EB7A22BED143}" = DeepBurner Pro v1.9.0.228
"{1B6C0E95-182C-48E0-9C4B-4F916308249C}" = iTunes
"{1EAC1D02-C6AC-4FA6-9A44-96258C37C812EU}_is1" = World of Tanks
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2432E589-6256-4513-B0BF-EFA8E325D5F0}" = Nero SharedVideoCodecs
"{2617FA1F-0C04-3ABB-AF64-7D5B6620C341}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217025FF}" = Java 7 Update 25
"{2890E324-6F3B-4975-8B95-E7D6D80E0226}" = Nero Burning ROM Help (CHM)
"{30F99474-EBE3-4134-A02B-F6CD38CFE243}" = Photo Gallery
"{3AAB08A3-F129-4BD5-B409-AE674F93759D}" = Prerequisite installer
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{3C87E0FF-BC0A-4F5E-951B-68DC3F8DF017}" = Smite
"{3C87E0FF-BC0A-4F5E-951B-68DC3F8DF1FC}" = Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
"{3DAFE920-1B88-4C66-A39B-D743F28AF10D}" = Nero BurningROM 12
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4AA2A466-8031-403A-8236-5301B4E391FB}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{4CCBD1F4-CEEC-452A-9CB8-46564B501315}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{4E76FF7E-AEBA-4C87-B788-CD47E5425B9D}" = Skype™ 6.5
"{5FF27D65-35E5-4855-B7ED-59BCFBC85776}" = AVG 2013
"{612C34C7-5E90-47D8-9B5C-0F717DD82726}" = swMSM
"{65BB0407-4CC8-4DC7-952E-3EEFDF05602A}" = Nero Update
"{6A8DB215-7BCD-4377-B015-2E4541A3E7C6}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{743FD554-A73F-4FE8-BE7B-C283D16297F9}" = Photo Common
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{79155F2B-9895-49D7-8612-D92580E0DE5B}" = Bonjour
"{79BF4901-1EC4-4726-B3C2-A7859706C6E7}" = League of Legends
"{7FD8B0C1-CDDA-4B4D-A577-B2E3570EA3A3}_is1" = iExplorer 3.2.1.2
"{8256F87F-8554-4457-8C3D-3F3324697D9F}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8A642ACD-CE3A-4A23-A8B1-A0F7EB12B214}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{8DC910CD-8EE3-4ffc-A4EB-9B02701059C4}" = Battlefield Heroes
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{8E14DDC8-EA60-4E18-B3E3-1937104D5BDA}" = MSVCRT110
"{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0017-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0017-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{60D55A40-09CF-4659-B81D-0712FBA24C21}" = Microsoft SharePoint Designer 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0407-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (German) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0407-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{65A2328E-FDFB-4CA3-8582-357EA6825FEA}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{5072FEA2-862C-4BF0-9654-CB0DCBE2BE28}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{D3B92058-CF96-445F-A297-F7ED19C4E841}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{260407D0-98A1-4D9A-A956-3D1DEDDDF3B9}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.OMUI.nl-nl_{7A6AD1A3-6EC6-4840-8A29-4CCD27A21069}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0100-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office O MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0101-0413-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office X MUI (Dutch) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{95120000-00B9-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{980A182F-E0A2-4A40-94C1-AE0C1235902E}" = Pando Media Booster
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A7FC82AC-986D-48D5-8AAE-A75C1D829E0A}" = BlueStacks Notification Center
"{ABC88553-8770-4B97-B43E-5A90647A5B63}" = Nero ControlCenter
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1043-7B44-AB0000000001}" = Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) - Nederlands
"{AE8044B5-FCA3-4EBE-AC78-0FB3A6E8DC76}" = Movie Maker
"{B23F12D4-17DE-453A-B1F4-55E501FE0EBF}" = BBSAK
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision" = NVIDIA 3D Vision stuurprogramma 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.ControlPanel" = NVIDIA-configuratiescherm 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver" = NVIDIA Grafisch stuurprogramma 311.06
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Update" = NVIDIA Update 1.11.3
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_installer" = NVIDIA Install Application
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_NVIDIA.Update" = NVIDIA Update Components
"{B6CF2967-C81E-40C0-9815-C05774FEF120}" = Skype Click to Call
"{B7F31B9C-8775-4500-8E9D-6ABE9AE17CF4}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{B90FCEB7-2B0C-4D27-95B5-54238DF059ED}" = iPhone-configuratieprogramma
"{B92C5909-1D37-4C51-8397-A28BB28E5DC3}" = Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
"{BEBEE34D-84A2-4EDD-8BEA-96CC54371263}" = Nero Core Components
"{C169BD5F-00C1-437C-8162-88FA6BE495D5}" = OpenOffice.org 3.4.1
"{C424CD5E-EA05-4D3E-B5DA-F9F149E1D3AC}" = Windows Live Installer
"{C994C746-C6D0-4EBA-B09E-DF7B18381B69}" = Nero ControlCenter Help (CHM)
"{C9B6EFD0-4F01-4BBA-8374-39AD99A3ED72}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{CBBB226E-2289-4D29-8E5C-1331E7D71ED9}" = AVG 2013
"{CCE825DB-347A-4004-A186-5F4A6FDD8547}" = Apple Application Support
"{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}" = SUPERAntiSpyware
"{CF508721-0E1E-4F99-A359-59E4EA8DAEC1}" = Nero Burning ROM
"{D0795B21-0CDA-4a92-AB9E-6E92D8111E44}" = SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones
"{D08A30AC-A663-4EA8-8D81-B98E17F19F1C}_is1" = ISO to USB version 1.0
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E14ADE0E-75F3-4A46-87E5-26692DD626EC}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{ED6C77F9-4D7E-447C-9EC0-9A212D075535}" = Movie Maker
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"{F67CA22C-C11F-4573-8406-57F75BA06B51}" = Photo Gallery
"{FAE99C85-0732-4C58-9C6B-10B5B12FA2E9}" = RuneScape Launcher 1.2.3
"{FD452361-CF71-40FD-AAC1-40DE562311E8}" = PhoneMyPC
"{FE7C0B3D-50B9-4951-BE78-A321CBF86552}" = Windows Live SOXE
"Adobe Creative Cloud" = Adobe Creative Cloud
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"Adobe Shockwave Player" = Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0
"AI RoboForm" = RoboForm 7-8-9-5 (All Users)
"AVG" = AVG 2013
"AVG SafeGuard toolbar" = AVG SafeGuard toolbar
"BlueStacks App Player" = BlueStacks App Player
"BurnAware Free_is1" = BurnAware Free 6.1
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"Cross Fire_is1" = Cross Fire En
"Crossfire Europe" = Crossfire Europe
"Devux MT2 Klient" = Devux MT2 Klient
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"EPSON SX230 Series" = EPSON SX230 Series Printer Uninstall
"Flvto Youtube Downloader" = Flvto Youtube Downloader
"iMetin" = iMetin
"League of Legends 3.0.1" = League of Legends
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware versie 1.75.0.1300
"Metin2_is1" = Metin2
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack" = Taalpakket voor Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile - NLD
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"MixiDJ chrome Toolbar" = MixiDJ chrome Toolbar
"MMDoC-PDCLive" = Duel of Champions
"Neverwinter" = Neverwinter
"NVIDIAStereo" = NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
"Office14.OMUI.nl-nl" = Microsoft Office Language Pack 2010 - Dutch/Nederlands
"Office14.PROPLUS" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"PowerISO" = PowerISO
"PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ" = PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ 1.0.6.0
"PunkBusterSvc" = PunkBuster Services
"Ravia.eu" = Ravia.eu
"Simple Shutdown Timer1.1.2" = Simple Shutdown Timer
"Steam App 240" = Counter-Strike: Source
"TeamSpeak 3 Client" = TeamSpeak 3 Client
"uTorrent" = µTorrent
"VobSub" = VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit)
"YouWave" = YouWave for Android

========== HKEY_USERS Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{373B1718-8CC5-4567-8EE2-9033AD08A680}" = ROBLOX Player for Kamil
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"BitTorrent" = BitTorrent
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Spotify" = Spotify
"UnityWebPlayer" = Unity Web Player

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 28-8-2013 5:36:51 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 28-8-2013 7:06:51 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 29-8-2013 6:11:44 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 29-8-2013 8:05:26 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 29-8-2013 14:49:58 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 29-8-2013 15:45:48 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 29-8-2013 17:54:20 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Het programma rads_user_kernel.exe, versie 0.0.0.0 reageert niet meer
op Windows en is afgesloten. Als u wilt zien of er meer informatie over het probleem
beschikbaar is, raadpleegt u de probleemgeschiedenis in het onderdeel Onderhoudscentrum
in het Configuratiescherm. Proces-id: 15dc Starttijd: 01cea50245a2a9ca Eindtijd: 1

Toepassingspad:
C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\RADS\system\rads_user_kernel.exe Rapport-id: 8cb441c8-10f5-11e3-a26f-001cc0f07c03

Error - 30-8-2013 7:12:43 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 30-8-2013 9:38:36 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

Error - 30-8-2013 10:46:11 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = BstHdAndroidSvc | ID = 0
Description = Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot
start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run. bij
BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args) bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object
state)

[ System Events ]
Error - 30-8-2013 10:44:29 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7006
Description = ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege
deze fout: %%5.

Error - 30-8-2013 10:45:53 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = De Apple Mobile Device-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden
gestart: %%2

Error - 30-8-2013 10:45:57 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = De Bonjour-service-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden
gestart: %%2

Error - 30-8-2013 10:46:11 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = De PhoneMyPC_Helper-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden
gestart: %%2

Error - 30-8-2013 10:46:11 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = De PnkBstrA-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden gestart:
%%2

Error - 30-8-2013 10:46:11 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = De vToolbarUpdater14.0.1-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet
worden gestart: %%2

Error - 30-8-2013 10:46:11 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7023
Description = De BlueStacks Android Service-service is gestopt met de volgende foutcode:
%%1064.

Error - 30-8-2013 10:48:13 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7038
Description = De nvUpdatusService-service kan niet als .\UpdatusUser met het huidig
ingestelde wachtwoord worden aangemeld vanwege de volgende fout: %%1330 Gebruik 
de module Services in de Microsoft Management Console (MMC) om te controleren of
de service juist is geconfigureerd.

Error - 30-8-2013 10:48:13 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = De NVIDIA Update Service Daemon-service kan vanwege de volgende fout
niet worden gestart: %%1069

Error - 30-8-2013 11:21:46 | Computer Name = Kamil-PC | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description =

< End of report >

OTL logfile created on: 30-8-2013 18:40:13 - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16660)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,52 Gb Available Physical Memory | 50,87% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 3,94 Gb Available in Paging File | 65,70% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 20,38 Gb Free Space | 20,89% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 833,73 Gb Free Space | 99,99% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 60 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013-08-26 21:47:32 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013-08-15 02:27:59 | 005,703,920 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
PRC - [2013-07-25 13:40:02 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
PRC - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-07-17 22:59:45 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Hi-Rez Studios) -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
PRC - [2013-07-10 01:33:22 | 000,452,144 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:28 | 000,763,952 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:26 | 001,117,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2013-07-01 01:46:26 | 004,411,440 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2013-05-23 22:11:42 | 000,119,056 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe
PRC - [2013-05-13 13:20:52 | 000,384,840 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
PRC - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2013-03-18 02:38:48 | 000,799,280 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2013-02-19 04:01:14 | 000,328,752 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcfgex.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:02 | 000,873,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:00 | 001,821,984 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
PRC - [2013-01-08 19:16:57 | 007,137,136 | ---- | M] (Wargaming.net) -- C:\Games\World_of_Tanks\WoTLauncher.exe
PRC - [2012-11-23 04:48:41 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
PRC - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
PRC - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
PRC - [2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013-07-25 02:49:46 | 000,396,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:49:44 | 004,052,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:54 | 000,601,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\libglesv2.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:53 | 000,123,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\libegl.dll
MOD - [2013-07-25 02:48:51 | 001,597,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ffmpegsumo.dll
MOD - [2013-06-20 00:45:20 | 002,568,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
MOD - [2010-01-09 20:18:18 | 004,254,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF
MOD - [2004-12-20 19:52:54 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Astonsoft\DeepBurner Pro\DeepBurnerShellEx.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater14.0.1)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe -- (PnkBstrA)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SoftwareForMe Inc\PhoneMyPC\PhoneMyPC_Helper.exe -- (PhoneMyPC_Helper)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe -- (Bonjour Service)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -- (Apple Mobile Device)
SRV - [2013-07-31 23:24:30 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013-07-25 13:40:02 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe -- (avgfws)
SRV - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2013-07-17 22:59:45 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Hi-Rez Studios) [Auto | Paused] -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe -- (HiPatchService)
SRV - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2013-06-03 16:54:06 | 000,162,408 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2013-05-27 06:57:27 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2013-05-23 22:11:42 | 000,119,056 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe -- (!SASCORE)
SRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:52 | 000,384,840 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe -- (BstHdLogRotatorSvc)
SRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:32 | 000,393,032 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe -- (BstHdAndroidSvc)
SRV - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:34 | 001,260,320 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe -- (nvUpdatusService)
SRV - [2013-02-15 14:08:20 | 000,543,144 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe -- (Stereo Service)
SRV - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE -- (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04)
SRV - [2012-10-26 15:23:36 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe -- (Skype C2C Service)
SRV - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe -- (NAUpdate)
SRV - [2010-01-21 17:51:12 | 030,963,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE -- (Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service)
SRV - [2009-07-14 03:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva404.sys -- (XDva404)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva403.sys -- (XDva403)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva401.sys -- (XDva401)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys -- (VMnetAdapter)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys -- (vmci)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys -- (VBoxNetFlt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys -- (EagleXNt)
DRV - [2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2013-07-22 04:19:44 | 000,113,336 | ---- | M] (Power Software Ltd) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys -- (SCDEmu)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:51:00 | 000,246,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,208,184 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,060,216 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:50 | 000,171,320 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2013-07-10 01:32:40 | 000,039,224 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2013-07-01 01:45:28 | 000,096,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2013-05-13 13:20:38 | 000,063,816 | ---- | M] (BlueStack Systems) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys -- (BstHdDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:16 | 000,188,176 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys -- (VBoxDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:02 | 000,104,720 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys -- (VBoxNetAdp)
DRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2013-03-21 03:08:24 | 000,182,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2013-03-01 10:32:20 | 000,022,328 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:06 | 008,939,296 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2012-09-19 10:02:06 | 000,181,344 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudmdm.sys -- (ssudmdm)
DRV - [2012-09-19 10:02:06 | 000,083,168 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudbus.sys -- (dg_ssudbus)
DRV - [2012-09-04 10:39:32 | 000,050,296 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys -- (Avgfwfd)
DRV - [2012-04-09 17:27:34 | 000,299,024 | ---- | M] (EldoS Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cbfs3.sys -- (cbfs3)
DRV - [2011-07-22 22:55:40 | 000,035,776 | ---- | M] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys -- (libusb0)
DRV - [2011-07-22 18:27:02 | 000,012,880 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV - [2011-07-12 23:55:22 | 000,067,664 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV - [2011-07-01 11:46:40 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (The OpenVPN Project) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tap0901.sys -- (tap0901)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,136,808 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdm.sys -- (ssadmdm)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,121,064 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadbus.sys -- (ssadbus)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,012,776 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdfl.sys -- (ssadmdfl)
DRV - [2010-11-20 12:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010-11-20 11:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2009-07-14 01:45:33 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys -- (Serial)
DRV - [2009-07-14 00:02:52 | 000,214,016 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1y6032.sys -- (e1yexpress)
DRV - [2009-03-18 18:35:40 | 000,026,176 | -H-- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hamachi.sys -- (hamachi)
DRV - [2005-02-03 01:50:28 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] () [File_System | System | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\System32\StarOpen.sys -- (StarOpen)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\System32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://nl.msn.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = nl-NL
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = A9 6E 78 66 77 55 CE 01 [binary data]
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE10SR
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local;<local>

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3505.0912: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVision: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@pandonetworks.com/PandoWebPlugin: C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll (Pando Networks)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll File not found
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nsroblox.roblox.com/launcher: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll ()
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Skype Limited.com/Facebook Video Calling Plugin: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll (Skype Limited)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)

[2013-04-30 01:05:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Disabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: EA Battlefield Heroes Updater (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\npBFHUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U21 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D Vision (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D VISION (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
CHR - plugin: Pando Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Unity Player (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Roblox Launcher Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.210.11 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - Extension: Battlefield Heroes = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Adblock Plus = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb\1.5.4_0\
CHR - Extension: AdBlock = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom\2.6.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Skype Click to Call = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.3.0.11079_0\
CHR - Extension: SmartVideo For YouTube\u2122 = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lnkdbjbjpnpjeciipoaflmpcddinpjjp\0.9927_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012-10-26 18:37:16 | 000,002,666 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 74.113.152.32 istockphoto.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.94.0.38 yfrog.com
O1 - Hosts: 63.309.5.102 virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 123.125.50.22 126.com
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.28.11 SlideShare.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.238.60.190 xing.com
O1 - Hosts: 59.106.98.139 seesaa.net
O1 - Hosts: 184.72.253.170 hootsuite.com
O1 - Hosts: 211.151.146.16 soku.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.32.120.222 metacafe.com
O1 - Hosts: 9.105.6.98 bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 204.11.109.133 tribalfusion.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.154.14.31tripadvisor.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.52.240.133 ustream.tv
O1 - Hosts: 174.36.244.132 linkwithin.com
O1 - Hosts: 121.67.203.61 scan.novirusthanks.org
O1 - Hosts: 209.172.34.139 imagevenue.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.206.232.220 booking.com
O1 - Hosts: 118.69.251.6 vnexpress.net
O1 - Hosts: 103.67.101.13 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.85.40.80 pandora.com
O1 - Hosts: 194.116.241.57 softonic.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.83.243.15 match.com
O1 - Hosts: 202.57.69.84 nwt.com
O1 - Hosts: 65.11.53.80 nttnavi.com
O1 - Hosts: 40 more lines...
O2 - BHO: (RoboForm Toolbar Helper) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper) - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&RoboForm Toolbar) - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Oracle Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [Skype] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableInstallerDetection = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableSecureUIAPaths = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableVirtualization = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ValidateAdminCodeSignatures = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: scforceoption = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: FilterAdministratorToken = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: SoftwareSASGeneration = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_TEXT = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_BITMAP = 2
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_OEMTEXT = 7
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIB = 8
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_PALETTE = 9
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_UNICODETEXT = 13
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIBV5 = 17
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableTaskMgr = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren Invullen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren opslaan - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Menu aanpassen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Werkbalk - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Formulier Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : RoboForm Werkbalk - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll File not found
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 [] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corp.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL (Microsoft Corp.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A38A58EC-7CD8-4900-B7EA-7E92C75E7398}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wlpg {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: EldosMountNotificator - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - Virtual Storage Mount Notification - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\System32\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) - C:\Windows\System32\livessp.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009-06-10 23:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

NetSvcs: FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - C:\Windows\System32\ias.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Nla - File not found
NetSvcs: Ntmssvc - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: SRService - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: LogonHours - File not found
NetSvcs: PCAudit - File not found
NetSvcs: helpsvc - File not found
NetSvcs: uploadmgr - File not found

ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe /D /C start C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -ClearIconCache
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX: {7C028AF8-F614-47B3-82DA-BA94E41B1089} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -UserConfig
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 60 Days ==========

[2013-08-30 18:25:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\World of Tanks
[2013-08-30 18:24:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Games
[2013-08-27 14:12:04 | 000,263,592 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:54 | 000,094,632 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013-08-27 13:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERUNT
[2013-08-27 13:45:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013-08-27 13:26:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013-08-27 13:26:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013-08-27 13:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013-08-27 13:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013-08-24 15:12:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\40
[2013-08-20 18:19:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
[2013-08-20 15:15:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
[2013-08-20 15:14:57 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\wc
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU
[2013-08-20 15:14:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Duel of Champions Launcher
[2013-08-20 15:14:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 02:35:57 | 002,706,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 002,877,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:56 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,493,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,391,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,109,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2013-08-16 02:35:55 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
[2013-08-15 14:07:01 | 003,968,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2013-08-15 14:07:01 | 003,913,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2013-08-15 14:06:52 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2013-08-15 14:06:41 | 001,620,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WMVDECOD.DLL
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-13 16:53:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2013-08-13 16:52:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,022,856 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013-08-13 16:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Riot Games
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\League of Legends
[2013-08-13 16:13:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-08-13 15:43:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\kamil
[2013-08-11 23:45:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\MRT
[2013-08-08 14:12:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-08 14:12:02 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\ProgramData\{C4ABDBC8-1C81-42C9-BFFC-4A68511E9E4F}
[2013-08-08 14:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:10:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PowerISO
[2013-08-08 14:10:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:09:50 | 000,031,576 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
[2013-08-08 14:09:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:08:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PowerISO
[2013-08-07 22:09:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FSL
[2013-08-03 20:41:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-03 20:40:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Astonsoft
[2013-08-02 23:54:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Unity
[2013-07-31 14:16:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\My Games
[2013-07-31 13:47:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AVG
[2013-07-30 23:24:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\Adobe
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-07-30 23:03:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-30 23:03:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-30 23:02:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios
[2013-07-24 12:52:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\BBSAK
[2013-07-22 04:19:44 | 000,113,336 | ---- | C] (Power Software Ltd) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys
[2013-07-20 01:51:00 | 000,246,072 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avglogx.sys
[2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,208,184 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
[2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,060,216 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
[2013-07-20 01:50:50 | 000,171,320 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
[2013-07-18 22:10:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\gtk-2.0
[2013-07-18 22:08:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\gegl-0.2
[2013-07-12 15:07:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Games
[2013-07-11 21:49:43 | 001,247,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
[2013-07-11 21:49:39 | 000,509,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\qedit.dll
[2013-07-11 21:49:37 | 002,347,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
[2013-07-10 12:48:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Nero
[2013-07-10 12:41:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero
[2013-07-10 12:41:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Nero
[2013-07-10 12:41:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Nero
[2013-07-10 12:40:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Nero
[2013-07-10 01:32:40 | 000,039,224 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
[2013-07-05 16:07:26 | 000,239,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_7.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 001,998,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_43.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 001,868,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dcsx_43.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 000,528,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_6.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 000,470,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_43.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 000,238,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_6.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 000,074,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_4.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:25 | 000,022,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_7.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:24 | 005,501,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dcsx_42.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:24 | 001,974,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_42.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:24 | 000,515,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_5.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:24 | 000,238,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_5.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:24 | 000,235,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx11_42.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:23 | 004,178,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_41.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:23 | 001,892,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_42.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 004,379,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_40.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 002,036,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_40.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 000,517,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_4.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 000,452,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_40.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 000,235,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_4.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 000,069,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_3.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:22 | 000,022,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_6.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,514,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_3.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,507,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_1.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,238,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_2.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,238,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_1.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,235,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_3.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,070,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_2.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,065,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_0.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:21 | 000,023,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_5.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:20 | 003,850,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_38.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:20 | 001,491,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_38.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:20 | 000,479,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_0.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:20 | 000,467,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_38.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:20 | 000,025,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_4.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:19 | 003,786,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_37.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:19 | 001,420,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_37.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:19 | 000,462,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_37.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:19 | 000,238,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_0.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:19 | 000,025,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_3.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:18 | 003,734,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_36.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:18 | 001,374,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_36.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:18 | 000,444,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_36.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:18 | 000,267,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_10.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:17 | 003,727,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_35.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:17 | 001,358,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_35.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:17 | 000,444,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_35.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:17 | 000,267,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_9.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:16 | 001,124,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_34.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:16 | 000,443,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_34.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:16 | 000,266,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_8.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:16 | 000,017,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_2.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:15 | 003,497,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_34.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:15 | 000,261,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_7.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:15 | 000,081,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xinput1_3.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:14 | 003,495,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_33.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:14 | 001,123,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_33.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:14 | 000,443,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_33.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:14 | 000,440,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:14 | 000,255,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_6.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:14 | 000,251,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_5.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 002,414,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_31.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 000,237,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_4.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 000,236,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_3.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 000,230,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_2.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 000,062,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xinput1_2.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 000,062,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xinput1_1.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:13 | 000,015,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\x3daudio1_1.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:12 | 000,229,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_1.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:09 | 002,388,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_30.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:09 | 002,332,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_29.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:09 | 000,230,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine2_0.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:09 | 000,014,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\x3daudio1_0.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:08 | 002,337,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_25.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:08 | 002,323,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_28.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:08 | 002,319,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_27.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:08 | 002,297,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_26.dll
[2013-07-05 16:07:07 | 002,222,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_24.dll
[2013-07-05 16:04:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\directx
[2013-07-05 15:10:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
[2011-04-02 01:47:24 | 687,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\14.0.4734.1000_ProfessionalPlus_volume_ship_x86_en-us_exe.exe
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 60 Days ==========

[2013-08-30 18:25:00 | 000,000,769 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\World of Tanks.lnk
[2013-08-30 17:21:52 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013-08-30 16:53:15 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-08-30 16:53:15 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-08-30 16:45:42 | 2412,924,928 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013-08-30 13:26:00 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-29 21:56:19 | 000,743,092 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh013.dat
[2013-08-29 21:56:19 | 000,651,938 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2013-08-29 21:56:19 | 000,152,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc013.dat
[2013-08-29 21:56:19 | 000,120,870 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2013-08-29 14:53:56 | 000,007,487 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Naamloos.jpg
[2013-08-28 13:06:22 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
[2013-08-27 14:11:42 | 000,094,632 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,867,240 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,789,416 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,263,592 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2013-08-27 14:11:39 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2013-08-27 13:58:12 | 000,000,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-10 01:53:38 | 000,282,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.xtr
[2013-08-10 01:34:10 | 000,139,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-08-10 01:33:42 | 000,282,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.ex0
[2013-08-09 17:18:50 | 000,002,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,001,099 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DeepBurner Pro.lnk
[2013-07-31 23:24:28 | 000,692,104 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013-07-31 23:24:28 | 000,071,048 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2013-07-26 05:13:37 | 000,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2013-07-26 05:12:22 | 000,493,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2013-07-26 05:12:05 | 000,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2013-07-26 05:12:04 | 002,877,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
[2013-07-26 05:12:00 | 000,391,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2013-07-26 05:12:00 | 000,109,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
[2013-07-26 05:12:00 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
[2013-07-26 05:11:59 | 000,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
[2013-07-26 04:49:14 | 002,706,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2013-07-26 03:59:38 | 000,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
[2013-07-25 10:57:27 | 001,620,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WMVDECOD.DLL
[2013-07-22 04:19:44 | 000,113,336 | ---- | M] (Power Software Ltd) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys
[2013-07-20 01:51:00 | 000,246,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avglogx.sys
[2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,208,184 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
[2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,060,216 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
[2013-07-20 01:50:50 | 000,171,320 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
[2013-07-19 03:41:01 | 000,002,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2013-07-18 22:46:29 | 000,002,125 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\recently-used.xbel
[2013-07-12 11:34:03 | 000,435,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013-07-10 12:18:07 | 000,000,290 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\burnaware.ini
[2013-07-10 01:32:40 | 000,039,224 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
[2013-07-09 07:03:34 | 003,968,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2013-07-09 07:03:34 | 003,913,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2013-07-06 14:45:28 | 000,028,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa
[2013-07-06 14:45:28 | 000,000,353 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg.cfg
[2013-07-06 14:35:28 | 000,098,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt
[2013-07-06 14:05:26 | 000,079,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
[2013-07-05 16:11:53 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LumaEmu
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013-08-30 18:25:00 | 000,000,769 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\World of Tanks.lnk
[2013-08-29 14:53:56 | 000,007,487 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Naamloos.jpg
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-09 17:18:50 | 000,002,370 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013-08-03 20:40:51 | 000,001,099 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DeepBurner Pro.lnk
[2013-07-23 14:57:24 | 000,001,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Creative Cloud.lnk
[2013-07-18 22:46:29 | 000,002,125 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\recently-used.xbel
[2013-07-06 14:45:28 | 000,028,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa
[2013-07-06 14:35:28 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt
[2013-07-06 14:05:26 | 000,079,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
[2013-07-05 20:49:32 | 000,000,353 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg.cfg
[2013-07-05 16:11:53 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LumaEmu
[2013-06-11 18:45:41 | 000,004,096 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\keyfile3.drm
[2013-05-31 23:58:40 | 001,816,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\libmysql_e.dll
[2013-04-17 22:43:33 | 000,139,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-04-17 22:43:10 | 000,282,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.exe
[2013-03-20 22:04:05 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\burnaware.ini
[2012-10-27 10:13:36 | 000,000,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\All CPU MeterV3_Settings.ini
[2012-10-26 15:06:16 | 000,000,262 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009-07-14 06:42:31 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013-02-27 06:55:05 | 012,872,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010-11-20 14:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,342,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013-08-29 23:47:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2012-10-26 13:59:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\AVG2013
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-08-09 17:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
[2013-08-07 22:15:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-24 15:14:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\FlvtoConverter
[2013-06-01 18:56:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\GG
[2013-07-27 16:44:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\ihelper
[2013-01-12 17:03:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\LolClient
[2013-05-19 22:18:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2013-04-04 13:39:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w
[2013-08-13 16:15:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-08-20 11:41:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Spotify
[2012-12-23 15:49:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-08-20 15:14:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 19:18:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2012-10-13 17:40:20 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\$AVG
[2013-07-16 17:54:53 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\$Recycle.Bin
[2013-08-27 22:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013-08-19 16:53:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\CFLog
[2013-08-30 18:25:24 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2009-07-14 06:53:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2013-08-30 18:24:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Games
[2009-12-28 16:22:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Intel
[2012-01-30 13:16:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\MML
[2012-10-26 18:38:17 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | M] -- C:\MSOCache
[2009-10-29 13:35:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\NVIDIA
[2009-07-14 04:37:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2013-08-28 12:02:20 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2013-08-27 13:26:25 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2012-01-24 00:01:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Python27
[2012-10-26 13:49:47 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2013-08-13 16:14:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Riot Games
[2013-08-30 18:41:47 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2013-08-28 11:55:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Temp
[2012-10-26 15:00:53 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2013-08-27 13:47:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows
[2012-10-30 22:02:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows.old

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2013-06-13 15:04:16 | 021,565,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\11aec8.msi
[2010-03-19 01:55:18 | 000,495,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\12007cd.msi
[2012-04-18 23:28:26 | 026,820,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\12218fa.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:03 | 019,185,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eb9.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 002,141,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ec1.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:07 | 002,609,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eca.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 001,778,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ed3.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:05 | 001,150,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13edc.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:04 | 001,070,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ee5.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 000,963,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eee.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:08 | 000,967,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13ef7.msi
[2013-07-10 12:39:04 | 001,198,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13eff.msi
[2013-02-16 00:42:32 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14ccd.msp
[2010-01-01 02:00:00 | 004,460,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14e84.msi
[2012-10-30 17:59:17 | 001,606,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\153c825.msi
[2012-12-06 17:29:48 | 003,721,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62a8.msp
[2012-12-14 04:24:14 | 002,523,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62b0.msp
[2012-12-14 04:12:32 | 006,737,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62b9.msp
[2013-01-16 22:58:22 | 003,463,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\17e62d1.msp
[2013-01-02 19:24:40 | 003,460,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18ba8b8.msp
[2012-10-10 05:27:32 | 011,291,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18ba8cb.msp
[2013-03-20 15:19:00 | 003,457,536 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\194fcb8.msp
[2013-07-23 13:24:12 | 012,871,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1b2a2ab.msp
[2013-05-24 14:47:32 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1c889.msi
[2012-11-05 16:44:08 | 000,564,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1f248e.msi
[2013-04-26 09:02:00 | 005,284,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d5c.msp
[2013-06-27 20:14:44 | 001,220,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d6e.msp
[2013-06-27 20:09:14 | 004,045,824 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1fc1d7a.msp
[2013-07-23 12:01:46 | 023,805,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\216cc6.msi
[2012-08-13 11:46:38 | 003,162,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\217ed1e.msi
[2013-06-26 09:30:38 | 002,118,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\230b9fb.msi
[2008-08-08 15:11:02 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2338ed6.msi
[2013-08-13 16:13:09 | 003,681,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\23b66f.msi
[2013-03-14 00:40:59 | 023,765,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2a9d.msp
[2013-02-14 10:58:22 | 003,461,632 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2ab4.msp
[2012-12-28 16:19:06 | 000,254,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\25f2abd.msp
[2013-08-14 02:42:00 | 000,027,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27e2919.msp
[2013-04-16 11:17:08 | 003,461,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2933808.msp
[2013-02-07 00:30:34 | 001,035,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2933817.msp
[2011-04-28 18:51:24 | 001,375,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2c5aa09.msp
[2012-09-07 11:14:18 | 001,704,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2c5aa11.msp
[2013-07-12 00:57:01 | 023,781,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57815.msp
[2013-05-14 21:23:08 | 012,840,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57827.msp
[2013-04-26 08:37:42 | 010,860,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e57835.msp
[2012-09-20 18:07:42 | 014,641,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3067f35.msp
[2012-11-15 15:40:00 | 003,461,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3067f4d.msp
[2012-09-24 20:18:02 | 001,885,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a47.msp
[2012-10-25 00:42:00 | 003,460,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a5f.msp
[2012-09-06 10:22:10 | 013,475,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a70.msp
[2012-09-10 09:59:10 | 010,739,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3307a7f.msp
[2012-03-21 05:54:30 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699490.msp
[2011-10-26 22:50:14 | 014,504,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994a3.msp
[2011-10-26 22:47:56 | 005,275,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994b2.msp
[2011-10-26 22:50:46 | 000,596,992 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994bb.msp
[2011-10-26 23:21:28 | 001,020,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994c5.msp
[2011-04-28 22:02:56 | 003,106,304 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994d0.msp
[2011-04-28 23:13:14 | 000,608,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994d8.msp
[2012-03-07 15:02:02 | 001,928,704 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\36994e3.msp
[2011-04-28 21:26:06 | 003,651,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699504.msp
[2011-04-28 21:50:38 | 014,219,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\369950f.msp
[2011-04-28 22:32:12 | 000,608,768 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699559.msp
[2011-04-28 23:28:34 | 015,230,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699563.msp
[2011-04-28 23:33:00 | 005,870,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\369956b.msp
[2011-04-28 22:41:10 | 000,655,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3699575.msp
[2012-12-18 22:41:27 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3c470.msp
[2013-04-02 13:37:50 | 000,809,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4bde9.msi
[2013-01-10 13:04:30 | 010,584,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4d3972.msi
[2013-01-25 17:17:22 | 004,039,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4d39bc.msi
[2013-06-07 23:38:22 | 008,589,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\569cff.msi
[2013-07-24 12:52:05 | 001,380,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5c07a4.msi
[2010-03-18 22:26:32 | 001,163,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d446.msi
[2012-10-26 17:49:18 | 010,137,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5f86a4.msi
[2012-04-11 02:37:22 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6005385.msi
[2012-11-08 21:14:02 | 023,771,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\600538d.msp
[2013-08-09 18:14:19 | 002,514,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\64bc9.msi
[2013-07-31 13:45:24 | 006,463,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6a0cb.msi
[2013-05-11 14:31:07 | 018,702,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\71e6d.msp
[2010-05-14 21:44:04 | 000,437,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\7c363.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:18 | 002,862,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbc96.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:18 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbc9d.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:26 | 001,800,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbca4.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:38 | 001,802,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcab.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:39 | 001,804,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcb2.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:40 | 002,115,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcb9.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:47 | 000,663,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcc0.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:45 | 000,667,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcc7.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:42 | 000,656,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcce.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:42 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcd5.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:50 | 001,800,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcdc.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:52 | 002,413,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbce3.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:55 | 001,813,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbceb.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:54 | 000,650,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcf2.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:57 | 001,810,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbcf9.msi
[2012-10-26 18:38:58 | 001,819,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbd00.msi
[2012-10-26 18:39:12 | 024,938,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8cbd0d.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:40 | 003,064,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bee.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:46 | 001,840,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bf6.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:46 | 001,803,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30bff.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:47 | 001,805,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c0f.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:48 | 001,806,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c16.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:49 | 002,118,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c22.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:56 | 000,654,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c29.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:54 | 000,663,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c30.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:52 | 000,651,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c41.msi
[2012-10-26 19:02:57 | 001,817,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c4a.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:01 | 001,802,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c51.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:02 | 002,418,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c58.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:04 | 001,813,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c60.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:09 | 000,651,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c67.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:09 | 001,822,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c6f.msi
[2012-10-26 19:03:11 | 000,892,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a30c7c.msi
[2012-10-26 13:56:50 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\aecc6.msi
[2011-04-16 08:44:26 | 002,770,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bce931.msi
[2011-05-18 22:55:38 | 019,624,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bd0f33.msp
[2012-12-17 10:29:13 | 004,680,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee74.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:31 | 000,659,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee78.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:35 | 004,721,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee7c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:42 | 008,568,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee80.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:44 | 001,850,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee84.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:46 | 000,150,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee88.msi
[2012-12-17 10:29:43 | 000,465,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee8c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:05 | 004,133,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee90.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:03 | 002,407,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee94.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:02 | 002,343,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee98.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:11 | 009,595,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bee9c.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:22 | 005,481,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea0.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:18 | 001,819,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea4.msi
[2012-12-17 10:31:05 | 035,364,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beea8.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:50 | 015,838,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeac.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:27 | 000,090,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb0.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb4.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:52 | 001,167,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beeb8.msi
[2012-12-17 10:30:57 | 004,167,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beebc.msi
[2012-12-17 10:31:12 | 000,273,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\beec0.msi
[2013-08-27 14:05:23 | 028,045,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\c5a6f.msi
[2011-12-26 05:06:20 | 005,115,392 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba322.msp
[2011-01-24 17:16:02 | 000,014,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba32a.msp
[2011-04-07 04:43:30 | 123,313,664 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba343.msp
[2011-12-15 13:40:40 | 023,374,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba359.msp
[2012-04-22 22:37:42 | 001,182,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba362.msp
[2012-01-19 13:37:24 | 008,999,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba36d.msp
[2011-06-28 21:27:28 | 004,028,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cba386.msp
[2012-09-20 10:18:22 | 003,467,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524a9.msp
[2012-03-15 13:43:28 | 004,216,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524b3.msp
[2011-07-21 12:43:06 | 000,027,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524c9.msp
[2011-11-21 23:07:36 | 017,191,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d524d2.msp
[2012-11-28 20:26:04 | 021,461,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926da.msi
[2012-10-31 16:51:46 | 002,358,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926e2.msi
[2012-10-31 16:52:54 | 002,323,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926f0.msi
[2012-11-29 02:47:24 | 058,982,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926f4.msi
[2012-09-24 05:47:48 | 002,396,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e926fb.msi
[2009-07-12 13:16:26 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f465c2.msi
[2011-04-19 05:54:14 | 000,227,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f9e318.msi
[2012-12-13 19:18:48 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{459699C3-9430-4381-964B-4248D87B49F9}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2013-04-04 13:19:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{E14ADE0E-75F3-4A46-87E5-26692DD626EC}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[34 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >
[2013-07-23 14:57:58 | 000,003,490 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-Kamil-PC-Kamil
[2013-06-01 00:26:45 | 000,002,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC
[2012-10-26 15:17:03 | 000,003,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CreateChoiceProcessTask
[2013-06-23 15:32:17 | 000,003,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Open URL by RoboForm
[2013-06-23 15:32:16 | 000,003,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,003,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,003,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd
[2013-04-05 19:29:17 | 000,003,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\{1FA82B6E-6738-429F-969E-2E6E0CBC69EE}

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64 >
[2013-07-23 14:57:58 | 000,003,490 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-Kamil-PC-Kamil
[2013-06-01 00:26:45 | 000,002,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC
[2012-10-26 15:17:03 | 000,003,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\CreateChoiceProcessTask
[2013-06-23 15:32:17 | 000,003,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Open URL by RoboForm
[2013-06-23 15:32:16 | 000,003,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,003,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,003,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd
[2013-04-05 19:29:17 | 000,003,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\system32\tasks\{1FA82B6E-6738-429F-969E-2E6E0CBC69EE}

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_x86_neutral_fab873f3e8a3315c\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dd0e7e3d82dd640d\atapi.sys
[2009-07-14 03:26:15 | 000,021,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_df3f92057fcbe7a7\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011-02-26 07:19:21 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_54149f9ef14031fc\explorer.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:20 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=15BC38A7492BEFE831966ADB477CF76F -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_518afd35db100430\explorer.exe
[2011-02-26 07:51:13 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=255CF508D7CFB10E0794D6AC93280BD8 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20910_none_525b5180f3f95373\explorer.exe
[2009-10-31 07:45:39 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2626FC9755BE22F805D3CFA0CE3EE727 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16450_none_51a66d6ddafc2ed1\explorer.exe
[2011-02-26 07:33:07 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2AF58D15EDC06EC6FDACCE1F19482BBF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16768_none_51a3a583dafd0cef\explorer.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:09 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_53bc10fdd7fe87ca\explorer.exe
[2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_5389023fd8245f84\explorer.exe
[2009-08-03 07:49:47 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9FF6C4C91A3711C0A3B18F87B08B518D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20500_none_526619d4f3f142e6\explorer.exe
[2009-08-03 07:35:50 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B95EEB0F4E5EFBF1038A35B3351CF047 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16404_none_51e07e31dad00878\explorer.exe
[2009-10-31 08:00:51 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C76153C7ECA00FA852BB0C193378F917 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20563_none_52283b2af41f3691\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f4050b883d2c3c08\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SERVICES.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:36 | 000,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 -- C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:36 | 000,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cf36168b2e9c967b\services.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2009-07-14 03:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b591afc466a15356\svchost.exe
[2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,218,184 | ---- | M] () MD5=B4C6E3889BB310CA7E974A04EC6E46AC -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USER32.DLL >
[2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=34B7E222E81FAFA885F0C5F2CFA56861 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_cd0ec264ceb014a3\user32.dll
[2010-11-20 14:21:33 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 -- C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
[2010-11-20 14:21:33 | 000,811,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_cf3fd62ccb9e983d\user32.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2010-11-20 14:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:43 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6DE80F60D7DE9CE6B8C2DDFDF79EF175 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dbff103933038d7c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2009-10-28 08:17:59 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=37CDB7E72EB66BA85A87CBE37E7F03FD -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16447_none_6fc699643622d177\winlogon.exe
[2009-10-28 07:52:08 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3BABE6767C78FBF5FB8435FEED187F30 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20560_none_703394514f56f7c2\winlogon.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
[2010-11-20 14:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_71ca6b0233339500\winlogon.exe
[2009-07-14 03:14:45 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8EC6A4AB12B8F3759E21F8E3A388F2CF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6f99573a36451166\winlogon.exe
[2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,218,184 | ---- | M] () MD5=B4C6E3889BB310CA7E974A04EC6E46AC -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009-07-14 06:53:46 | 000,032,604 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2009-07-14 06:53:47 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2013-08-27 13:26:31 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
[2013-08-27 13:26:33 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
[2013-08-28 12:29:02 | 000,000,510 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job

< %Temp%\smtmp\* \s >

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

< dir "%systemdrive%\*" /S /A:L /C >
Het volume in station C heeft geen naam.
Het volumenummer is 807A-31CE
Map van C:\
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents and Settings [C:\Users]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Program Files\Windows NT
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureau-accessoires [C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\ProgramData
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\ProgramData]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureaublad [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Desktop [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Documenten [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Favorieten [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Favorites [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users
14-07-2009 06:53 <SYMLINKD> All Users [C:\ProgramData]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Default User [C:\Users\Default]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\All Users
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\ProgramData]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Bureaublad [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Desktop [C:\Users\Public\Desktop]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Documenten [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Documents [C:\Users\Public\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Favorieten [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Favorites [C:\Users\Public\Favorites]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\Default\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Documents [C:\Users\Default\Documents]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> PrintHood [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Start Menu [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Templates [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> History [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Default\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Default\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Default\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Default\Videos]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Music [C:\Users\Default\Music]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Pictures [C:\Users\Default\Pictures]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Videos [C:\Users\Default\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\Kamil\Documents]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Kamil\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Kamil\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Kamil\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Kamil\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\Public\Documents
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\Public\Pictures]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\Public\Music]
26-10-2012 13:49 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\Public\Videos]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Music [C:\Users\Public\Music]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Pictures [C:\Users\Public\Pictures]
14-07-2009 06:53 <KOPPELING> My Videos [C:\Users\Public\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Cookies [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Local Settings [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Menu Start [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn documenten [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Documents]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> NetHood [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Netwerkprinteromgeving [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Recent [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> SendTo [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Sjablonen [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Application Data [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Geschiedenis [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Temporary Internet Files [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Programma's [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Documents
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn afbeeldingen [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Pictures]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn muziek [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Music]
26-10-2012 15:00 <KOPPELING> Mijn video's [C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Videos]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Map van C:\Windows.old\Users\K. Bitel\AppData\LocalLow
24-01-2011 00:02 <KOPPELING> PlayReady [C:\Windows.old\ProgramData\Microsoft\PlayReady]
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
Totaal aantal weergegeven bestanden:
0 bestand(en) 0 bytes
94 map(pen) 21.763.444.736 bytes beschikbaar

< End of report >


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Can you see if you can uninstall these via AddRemove Programs in the Control Panel. If you can't, just carry on with the rest of the fix 

*AVG SafeGuard toolbar
MixiDJ chrome Toolbar*

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:Commands
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
:OTL
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater14.0.1)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe -- (PnkBstrA)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SoftwareForMe Inc\PhoneMyPC\PhoneMyPC_Helper.exe -- (PhoneMyPC_Helper)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe -- (Bonjour Service)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -- (Apple Mobile Device)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva404.sys -- (XDva404)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva403.sys -- (XDva403)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva401.sys -- (XDva401)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys -- (VMnetAdapter)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys -- (vmci)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys -- (VBoxNetFlt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys -- (EagleXNt)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://nl.msn.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = nl-NL
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = A9 6E 78 66 77 55 CE 01 [binary data]
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local;<local>
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (RoboForm Toolbar Helper) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&RoboForm Toolbar) - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren Invullen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Formulieren opslaan - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: Menu aanpassen - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html File not found
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Werkbalk - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Formulier Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren Invullen - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Formulieren opslaan - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra Button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : RoboForm Werkbalk - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll File not found
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
[2013-08-08 14:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:10:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[2013-08-08 14:09:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]
[34 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]
:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands
[ResetHosts]
[emptytemp]
[purity]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply. The log is saved in the same location as OTL.

------------------

Then, can you run the following program and post the log it creates:

*Delete any copies of Combofix that you have.*

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*

** IMPORTANT !!! As you download it rename it to username123.exe and save it to your Desktop *


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools

Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

All processes killed
========== COMMANDS ==========
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point
========== OTL ==========
Error: No service named vToolbarUpdater14.0.1 was found to stop!
Service\Driver key vToolbarUpdater14.0.1 not found.
File C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe not found.
Error: No service named PnkBstrA was found to stop!
Service\Driver key PnkBstrA not found.
File C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe not found.
Error: No service named PhoneMyPC_Helper was found to stop!
Service\Driver key PhoneMyPC_Helper not found.
File C:\Program Files\SoftwareForMe Inc\PhoneMyPC\PhoneMyPC_Helper.exe not found.
Error: No service named Bonjour Service was found to stop!
Service\Driver key Bonjour Service not found.
File C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe not found.
Error: No service named Apple Mobile Device was found to stop!
Service\Driver key Apple Mobile Device not found.
File C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe not found.
Error: No service named XDva404 was found to stop!
Service\Driver key XDva404 not found.
File C:\Windows\system32\XDva404.sys not found.
Error: No service named XDva403 was found to stop!
Service\Driver key XDva403 not found.
File C:\Windows\system32\XDva403.sys not found.
Error: No service named XDva401 was found to stop!
Service\Driver key XDva401 not found.
File C:\Windows\system32\XDva401.sys not found.
Error: No service named VMnetAdapter was found to stop!
Service\Driver key VMnetAdapter not found.
File system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys not found.
Error: No service named vmci was found to stop!
Service\Driver key vmci not found.
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys not found.
Error: No service named VBoxNetFlt was found to stop!
Service\Driver key VBoxNetFlt not found.
File system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys not found.
Error: No service named EagleXNt was found to stop!
Service\Driver key EagleXNt not found.
File C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys not found.
HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Start Page Redirect Cache| /E : value set successfully!
HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs| /E : value set successfully!
HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP| /E : value set successfully!
HKU\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\\ProxyOverride| /E : value set successfully!
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Formulieren Invullen\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Formulieren opslaan\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Menu aanpassen\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\RoboForm Werkbalk\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\\WebCheck not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}\ not found.
Folder C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\ not found.
Folder C:\ProgramData\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\ not found.
Folder C:\Program Files\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\ not found.
File/Folder C:\Windows\*.tmp not found.
File/Folder C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp not found.
========== FILES ==========
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP-configuratie
De DNS-omzettingscache is leeggemaakt.
C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Kamil
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 128 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 225315650 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 4676 bytes

User: Public

User: UpdatusUser
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 262704085 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 178276535 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 635,00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 log created on 09012013_211509

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File\Folder C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\counters.dat not found!

PendingFileRenameOperations files...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

omboFix 13-09-01.02 - Kamil 01-09-2013 21:25:23.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.31.1043.18.3068.2109 [GMT 2:00]
Gestart vanuit: c:\users\Kamil\Desktop\username123.exe
AV: AVG Internet Security 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {0E9420C4-06B3-7FA0-3AB1-6E49CB52ECD9}
FW: AVG Internet Security 2013 *Enabled* {36AFA1E1-4CDC-7EF8-11EE-C77C3581ABA2}
SP: AVG Internet Security 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {B5F5C120-2089-702E-0001-553BB0D5A664}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Andere Verwijderingen )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
C:\CFLog
c:\cflog\CrashLog_20130119.txt
c:\cflog\CrashLog_20130124.txt
c:\cflog\CrashLog_20130212.txt
c:\cflog\CrashLog_20130617.txt
c:\cflog\CrashLog_20130819.txt
c:\cflog\EPLog.txt
c:\cflog\Host.txt
c:\programdata\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg.cfg
c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\IHelper
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((( Bestanden Gemaakt van 2013-08-01 to 2013-09-01 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-09-01 19:31 . 2013-09-01 19:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\temp
2013-09-01 19:31 . 2013-09-01 19:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2013-09-01 16:48 . 2013-09-01 16:48	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2013-08-30 20:15 . 2013-08-30 20:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Wargaming.net
2013-08-30 16:24 . 2013-08-30 16:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\Games
2013-08-27 12:11 . 2013-08-27 12:11	94632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-08-27 11:47 . 2013-08-27 11:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ERUNT
2013-08-27 11:45 . 2013-08-27 20:47	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2013-08-27 11:26 . 2013-08-27 11:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-08-27 11:26 . 2013-08-27 11:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-08-27 11:26 . 2013-08-27 11:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-08-20 13:15 . 2013-08-20 13:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
2013-08-20 13:14 . 2013-08-20 13:14	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\users\Kamil\wc
2013-08-20 13:14 . 2013-08-20 13:14	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU
2013-08-20 13:14 . 2013-08-20 13:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 04:50	652800	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 04:52	175104	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 04:46	140288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 04:46	1166848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 04:46	103936	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 05:03	3968960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 05:03	3913664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-08-15 12:07 . 2013-07-09 04:53	1289096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
2013-08-15 12:06 . 2013-07-06 05:05	1293760	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-08-15 12:06 . 2013-07-19 01:41	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2013-08-15 12:06 . 2013-07-25 08:57	1620992	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-08-15 12:06 . 2013-06-15 03:38	31232	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tssecsrv.sys
2013-08-14 10:40 . 2013-07-15 01:34	7143960	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{510CF3FA-6633-4628-A245-98B1ECF7415C}\mpengine.dll
2013-08-13 19:49 . 2013-08-13 19:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2013-08-13 14:53 . 2013-08-13 14:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2013-08-13 14:52 . 2013-08-13 14:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-08-13 14:52 . 2013-08-13 14:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2013-08-13 14:52 . 2013-04-04 12:50	22856	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2013-08-13 14:14 . 2013-08-13 14:14	--------	d-----w-	C:\Riot Games
2013-08-13 14:13 . 2013-08-13 14:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
2013-08-11 21:45 . 2013-08-16 00:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT
2013-08-08 12:12 . 2013-08-08 12:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\TuneUp Software
2013-08-08 12:12 . 2013-08-08 12:12	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\programdata\{C4ABDBC8-1C81-42C9-BFFC-4A68511E9E4F}
2013-08-08 12:09 . 2013-08-08 12:08	31576	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2013-08-08 12:09 . 2013-08-08 12:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
2013-08-08 12:08 . 2013-08-08 12:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PowerISO
2013-08-07 20:09 . 2013-08-07 20:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FSL
2013-08-03 18:41 . 2013-08-07 20:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
2013-08-03 18:40 . 2013-08-03 18:40	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Astonsoft
2013-08-02 21:54 . 2013-08-02 21:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Unity
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Rapport ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-08-27 12:11 . 2012-10-27 21:43	867240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-08-27 12:11 . 2012-10-27 21:43	789416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-08-09 23:53 . 2013-04-17 20:46	282296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.xtr
2013-08-09 23:53 . 2013-04-17 20:43	282296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2013-08-09 23:34 . 2013-04-17 20:43	139648	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2013-08-09 23:33 . 2013-04-17 20:43	282296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.ex0
2013-07-31 21:24 . 2012-10-26 12:32	71048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-07-31 21:24 . 2012-10-26 12:32	692104	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-07-22 02:19 . 2013-07-22 02:19	113336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\scdemu.sys
2013-07-19 23:51 . 2013-07-19 23:51	246072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-07-19 23:50 . 2013-07-19 23:50	60216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-07-19 23:50 . 2013-07-19 23:50	208184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-07-19 23:50 . 2013-07-19 23:50	171320	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-07-09 23:32 . 2013-07-09 23:32	39224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-06-30 23:45 . 2013-06-30 23:45	96568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2013-06-05 03:05 . 2013-07-11 19:49	2347520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-06-04 04:53 . 2013-07-11 19:49	509440	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Opstartpunten )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Nota* lege verwijzingen & legitieme standaard verwijzingen worden niet getoond 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ AccExtIco1]
@="{AB9CF9F8-8A96-4F9D-BF21-CE85714C3A47}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{AB9CF9F8-8A96-4F9D-BF21-CE85714C3A47}]
2013-06-19 22:45	2568048	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ AccExtIco2]
@="{853B7E05-C47D-4985-909A-D0DC5C6D7303}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{853B7E05-C47D-4985-909A-D0DC5C6D7303}]
2013-06-19 22:45	2568048	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ AccExtIco3]
@="{42D38F2E-98E9-4382-B546-E24E4D6D04BB}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42D38F2E-98E9-4382-B546-E24E4D6D04BB}]
2013-06-19 22:45	2568048	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EldosIconOverlay]
@="{5BB532A2-BF14-4CCC-86B7-71B81EF6F8BC}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5BB532A2-BF14-4CCC-86B7-71B81EF6F8BC}]
2012-04-09 15:27	158224	----a-w-	c:\windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Skype"="c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" [2013-06-21 19876456]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2013-08-15 5703920]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2010-11-20 1174016]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG_UI"="c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" [2013-06-30 4411440]
"BCSSync"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" [2010-01-21 91520]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2013-04-04 958576]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2013-03-12 253816]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"SoftwareSASGeneration"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\hitmanpro37]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\hitmanpro37.sys]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HitmanPro37Crusader]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HitmanPro37CrusaderBoot]
@=""
.
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe [2013-07-04 4939312]
R2 BstHdAndroidSvc;BlueStacks Android Service;c:\program files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe BstHdAndroidSvc Android [x]
R2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [2013-04-04 418376]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2013-04-04 701512]
R2 Skype C2C Service;Skype C2C Service;c:\programdata\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe [2012-10-02 3064000]
R2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2013-06-21 162408]
R3 dg_ssudbus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device Driver (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys [2012-09-19 83168]
R3 libusb0;libusb-win32 - Kernel Driver 04/08/2011 1.2.4.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\libusb0.sys [2011-07-22 35776]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [2013-04-04 22856]
R3 ssadbus;SAMSUNG Android USB Composite Device driver (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssadbus.sys [2011-05-13 121064]
R3 ssadmdfl;SAMSUNG Android USB Modem (Filter);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssadmdfl.sys [2011-05-13 12776]
R3 ssadmdm;SAMSUNG Android USB Modem Drivers;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssadmdm.sys [2011-05-13 136808]
R3 ssudmdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Drivers (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys [2012-09-19 181344]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-20 52224]
R3 VBoxNetAdp;VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetAdp.sys [2013-04-12 104720]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies-service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-10-26 1343400]
S0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys [2013-07-19 60216]
S0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys [2013-07-19 246072]
S0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys [2013-07-09 39224]
S1 Avgfwfd;AVG network filter service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgfwd6x.sys [2012-09-04 50296]
S1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [2013-07-19 208184]
S1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys [2013-03-01 22328]
S1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys [2013-07-19 171320]
S1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys [2013-03-21 182072]
S1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [2013-08-08 31576]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [2011-07-22 12880]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2011-07-12 67664]
S1 VBoxDrv;VirtualBox Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxDrv.sys [2013-04-12 188176]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE [2013-05-23 119056]
S2 avgfws;AVG Firewall;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe [2013-07-25 1432080]
S2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2013-07-23 283136]
S2 BstHdDrv;BlueStacks Hypervisor;c:\program files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys [2013-05-13 63816]
S2 BstHdLogRotatorSvc;BlueStacks Log Rotator Service;c:\program files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe [2013-05-13 384840]
S2 EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04;EPSON V3 Service4(04);c:\program files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE [2012-11-08 142432]
S2 NAUpdate;Nero Update;c:\program files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe [2012-07-13 769432]
S2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2013-01-18 383264]
S3 cbfs3;EldoS Callback File System driver v3;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cbfs3.sys [2012-04-09 299024]
S3 e1yexpress;Stuurprogramma voor Intel(R) Gigabit-netwerkverbindingen;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1y6032.sys [2009-07-13 214016]
.
.
Inhoud van de 'Gedeelde Taken' map
.
2013-08-27 c:\windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 51f3b86e-9c5d-44d4-9e30-3b35fe3901ec.job
- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASTask.exe [2013-05-23 20:21]
.
2013-09-01 c:\windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 8a06a406-00ca-4a7b-bccb-f4dd2abc3731.job
- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASTask.exe [2013-05-23 20:21]
.
2013-08-28 c:\windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task c706b804-5062-40ec-8b5e-7f287e409bcd.job
- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASTask.exe [2013-05-23 20:21]
.
.
------- Bijkomende Scan -------
.
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
.
- - - - ORPHANS VERWIJDERD - - - -
.
AddRemove-Adobe Creative Cloud - c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\Creative Cloud Uninstaller.exe
AddRemove-AI RoboForm - c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\rfwipeout.exe
AddRemove-Cross Fire_is1 - c:\program files\Z8Games\CrossFire\unins000.exe
AddRemove-Crossfire Europe - c:\sg interactive\Crossfire Europe\uninst.exe
AddRemove-iMetin - D:\Odinstaluj.exe
AddRemove-MixiDJ chrome Toolbar - c:\users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\BabSolution\Shared\GUninstaller.exe
AddRemove-PPÖúÊÖ PC°æ - d:\iexplorer\PPÖúÊÖ\uninst.exe
AddRemove-Ravia.eu - c:\program files\Metin2 Ravia.eu\uninstall.exe
AddRemove-{7FD8B0C1-CDDA-4B4D-A577-B2E3570EA3A3}_is1 - d:\iexplorer\unins000.exe
AddRemove-01_Simmental - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\01_Simmental\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-02_Siberian - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\02_Siberian\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-03_Swallowtail - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\03_Swallowtail\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-04_semseyite - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\04_semseyite\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-05_Sloan - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\05_Sloan\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-06_Spencer - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\06_Spencer\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-07_Schorl - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\07_Schorl\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-08_EMPChipset - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\08_EMPChipset\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-09_Hsp - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\09_Hsp\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-11_HSP_Plus_Default - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\11_HSP_Plus_Default\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-12_Symbian_USB_Download_Driver - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\12_Symbian_USB_Download_Driver\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-15_Symbian_Samsung_PC_DLC_Driver - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\15_Symbian_Samsung_PC_DLC_Driver\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-16_Shrewsbury - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\16_Shrewsbury\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-17_EMP_Chipset2 - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\17_EMP_Chipset2\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-18_Zinia_Serial_Driver - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\18_Zinia_Serial_Driver\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-19_VIA_driver - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\19_VIA_driver\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-20_NXP_Driver - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\20_NXP_Driver\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-21_Searsburg - c:\program files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\21_Searsburg\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-{D08A30AC-A663-4EA8-8D81-B98E17F19F1C}_is1 - c:\program files\ISO to USB\unins000.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- VERGRENDELDE REGISTER SLEUTELS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0005\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Voltooingstijd: 2013-09-01 21:32:39
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-09-01 19:32
.
Pre-Run: 7.385.436.160 bytes beschikbaar
Post-Run: 7.283.310.592 bytes beschikbaar
.
- - End Of File - - 784438A17465DC6C83CBA4291D96C024
A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Download *CKScanner* from *here*

*Important :* Save it to your desktop. 

Doubleclick CKScanner.exe and click *Search For Files*. 
After a very short time, when the cursor hourglass disappears, click *Save List To File*. 
A message box will verify that the file is saved. 
Double-click the *CKFiles.txt* icon on your desktop and copy/paste the contents in your next reply.


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

look its is so when im on youtobe or other ting after 30 minute or 20 youtobe dont buffer video dont play but if im in a skype party i can talk to evry body but i cant go to internet etc its says im connected but if i want to make a new skype party it dont let me call


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

CKScanner 2.4 - Additional Security Risks - These are not necessarily bad
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\minecraft.exe
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\readme.txt
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\launcheroptions.txt
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\options.txt
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\output-client.log
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\servers.dat
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\read_me_i_am_very_important
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\icons\minecraft.icns
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\af_za.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ar_sa.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\bg_bg.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ca_es.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\cs_cz.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\cy_gb.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\da_dk.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\de_de.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\el_gr.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\en_au.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\en_ca.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\en_gb.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\en_pt.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\eo_uy.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\es_ar.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\es_es.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\es_mx.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\es_uy.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\es_ve.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\et_ee.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\eu_es.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\fi_fi.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\fr_ca.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\fr_fr.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ga_ie.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\gl_es.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\he_il.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\hi_in.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\hr_hr.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\hu_hu.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\id_id.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\is_is.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\it_it.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ja_jp.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ka_ge.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ko_kr.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\kw_gb.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ky_kg.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\lt_lt.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\lv_lv.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\mi_nz.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ms_my.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\mt_mt.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\nb_no.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\nl_nl.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\nn_no.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\no_no.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\pl_pl.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\pt_br.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\pt_pt.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\qya_aa.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ro_ro.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\ru_ru.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\sk_sk.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\sl_si.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\sr_sp.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\sv_se.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\th_th.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\tlh_aa.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\tr_tr.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\uk_ua.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\vi_vn.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\zh_cn.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\lang\zh_tw.lang
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\calm1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\calm2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\calm3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\hal1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\hal2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\hal3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\hal4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\nuance1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\nuance2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\piano1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\piano2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\music\piano3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\11.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\13.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\blocks.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\cat.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\chirp.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\far.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\mall.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\mellohi.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\stal.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\strad.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\wait.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\records\ward.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave10.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave11.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave12.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave13.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave7.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave8.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\cave\cave9.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\rain1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\rain2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\rain3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\rain4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\thunder1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\thunder2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\ambient\weather\thunder3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\damage\fallbig.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\damage\fallsmall.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\damage\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\damage\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\damage\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\cloth1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\cloth2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\cloth3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\cloth4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\grass1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\grass2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\grass3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\grass4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\gravel1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\gravel2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\gravel3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\gravel4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\sand1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\sand2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\sand3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\sand4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\snow1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\snow2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\snow3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\snow4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\stone1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\stone2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\stone3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\stone4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\wood1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\wood2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\wood3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\dig\wood4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fire\fire.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fire\ignite.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\blast1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\blast_far1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\largeblast1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\largeblast_far1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\launch1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\twinkle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\fireworks\twinkle_far1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\lava.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\lavapop.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\splash.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\splash2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\swim1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\swim2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\swim3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\swim4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\liquid\water.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\minecart\base.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\minecart\inside.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\hurt3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\hurt4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\idle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\idle2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\idle3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\idle4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\loop.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\bat\takeoff.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\breathe1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\breathe2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\breathe3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\breathe4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\blaze\hit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\hiss1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\hiss2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\hiss3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\hitt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\hitt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\hitt3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\meow1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\meow2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\meow3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\meow4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\purr1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\purr2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\purr3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\purreow1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cat\purreow2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\plop.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\chicken\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\hurt3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\say4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\cow\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\creeper\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\creeper\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\creeper\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\creeper\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\creeper\say4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\end.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\growl1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\growl2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\growl3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\growl4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\hit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\wings1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\wings2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\wings3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\wings4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\wings5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emderdragon\wings6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\hit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\idle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\idle2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\idle3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\idle4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\idle5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\portal.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\portal2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\scream1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\scream2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\scream3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\scream4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\emdermen\stare.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\affectionate_scream.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\charge.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\fireball4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\moan7.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\scream1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\scream2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\scream3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\scream4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\ghast\scream5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\angry1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\angry2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\armor.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\breathe1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\breathe2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\breathe3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\gallop1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\gallop2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\gallop3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\gallop4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\hit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\idle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\idle2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\idle3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\jump.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\land.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\leather.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\soft1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\soft2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\soft3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\soft4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\soft5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\soft6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\wood1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\wood2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\wood3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\wood4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\wood5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\horse\wood6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\hit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\throw.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\walk1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\walk2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\walk3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\irongolem\walk4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\big1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\big2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\big3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\big4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\jump1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\jump2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\jump3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\jump4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\small1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\small2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\small3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\small4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\magmacube\small5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\pig\step5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\shear.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\sheep\step5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\kill.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\say4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\silverfish\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\hurt3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\hurt4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\skeleton\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\attack1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\attack2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\big1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\big2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\big3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\big4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\small1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\small2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\small3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\small4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\slime\small5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\say4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\spider\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\haggle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\haggle2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\haggle3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\hit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\hit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\hit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\hit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\idle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\idle2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\idle3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\no1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\no2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\no3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\yes1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\yes2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\villager\yes3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\hurt3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\hurt4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\idle1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\idle2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\idle3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\idle4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\shoot.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wither\spawn.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\bark1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\bark2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\bark3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\growl1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\growl2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\growl3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\howl1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\howl2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\hurt3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\panting.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\shake.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\step5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\wolf\whine.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\death.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\hurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\hurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\infect.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\metal1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\metal2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\metal3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\remedy.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\say1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\say2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\say3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\step1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\step2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\step3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\step4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\step5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\unfect.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\wood1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\wood2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\wood3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\wood4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombie\woodbreak.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpig1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpig2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpig3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpig4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpigangry1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpigangry2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpigangry3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpigangry4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpigdeath.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpighurt1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\mob\zombiepig\zpighurt2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\bass.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\bassattack.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\bd.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\harp.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\hat.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\pling.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\note\snare.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\portal\portal.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\portal\travel.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\portal\trigger.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\anvil_break.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\anvil_land.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\anvil_use.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\bow.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\bowhit1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\bowhit2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\bowhit3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\bowhit4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\break.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\breath.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\burp.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\chestclosed.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\chestopen.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\classic_hurt.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\click.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\door_close.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\door_open.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\drink.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\eat1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\eat2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\eat3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\explode1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\explode2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\explode3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\explode4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\fizz.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\fuse.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\glass1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\glass2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\glass3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\levelup.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\orb.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\pop.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\successful_hit.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\random\wood_click.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\cloth1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\cloth2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\cloth3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\cloth4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\grass1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\grass2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\grass3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\grass4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\grass5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\grass6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\gravel1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\gravel2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\gravel3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\gravel4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\ladder1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\ladder2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\ladder3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\ladder4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\ladder5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\sand1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\sand2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\sand3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\sand4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\sand5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\snow1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\snow2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\snow3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\snow4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\stone1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\stone2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\stone3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\stone4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\stone5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\stone6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\wood1.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\wood2.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\wood3.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\wood4.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\wood5.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\step\wood6.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\tile\piston\in.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\assets\sound\tile\piston\out.ogg
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\jinput.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\lwjgl.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\lwjgl_util.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\jinput-dx8.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\jinput-dx8_64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\jinput-raw.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\jinput-raw_64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\lwjgl.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\lwjgl64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\openal32.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\bin\natives\openal64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\argo-2.25_fixed.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\bcprov-jdk15on-1.47.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\codecjorbis-20101023.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\codecwav-20101023.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\commons-io-2.4.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\commons-lang3-3.1.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\gson-2.2.2.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\guava-14.0.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\jinput-2.0.5.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\jinput-platform-2.0.5-natives-windows.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\jopt-simple-4.5.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\jutils-1.0.0.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\libraryjavasound-20101123.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\lwjgl-2.9.0.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\lwjgl-platform-2.9.0-natives-windows.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\lwjgl_util-2.9.0.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\libraries\soundsystem-20120107.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\stats\stats_astr1al_unsent.dat
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\stats\stats_astr1al_unsent.old
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\1.6.1\1.6.1.jar
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\jinput-dx8.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\jinput-dx8_64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\jinput-raw.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\jinput-raw_64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\lwjgl.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\lwjgl64.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\openal32.dll
c:\users\kamil\desktop\damian\minecraft 1.6.1 cracked\.minecraft\versions\natives\openal64.dll
scanner sequence 3.ZZ.11.QRNAQZ
----- EOF -----


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

look its is so when im on the internet after few minutes 20 or 30 just internet stop loding cant open new window or somting but its says connected when im in a skype party i can just talk to evrybody but when i want to make a new party it dont let me call just cant reach somebody pleas want help


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

*P2P Warning!*


*IMPORTANT* I notice there are signs of one or more *P2P (Person to Person) File Sharing Programs* on your computer.

* BitTorrent
uTorrent*

Please note that as long as you are using any form of *Peer-to-Peer networking* and *downloading files* from non-documented sources, you can expect infestations of malware to occur 
Once upon a time, P2P file sharing was fairly safe. That is no longer true. You may continue to use P2P sharing at your own risk; however, please keep in mind that this practice may be the source of your current malware infestation

I'd like you to read the *Guidelines for P2P Programs* where we explain why it's not a good idea to have them.

Please read these short reports on the dangers of peer-2-peer programs and file sharing.

Cyber Education Letter
File sharing infects 500,000 computers 
USAToday

I would recommend that you uninstall the above, however that choice is up to you. If you choose to remove these programs, you can do so via *Control Panel >> Add or Remove Programs*.

*If you decide to keep the program in spite of the risks involved, do not use it until I have finished cleaning your computer and have given you the all clear.*

----------------------------
Now that's out of the way, lets carry on 

Okay, firstly, did you install this or know anything about it:

*Roblox*

Also, do you know what these folders are:

*C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa
C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt
C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LumaEmu
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w
d:\4funmt2\4funmt2.exe
d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe*

---------

Can you run the following tools, and copy/paste the logs that they produce here. If its over a few posts, that's fine 

Please download the latest version of TDSSKiller from *here* and save it to your *Desktop*.

Doubleclick on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the application, then click on *Change parameters.*








Put a checkmark beside *loaded modules*.








A reboot will be needed to apply the changes. Do it.
TDSSKiller will launch automatically after the reboot. Also your computer may seem very slow and unusable. This is normal. Give it enough time to load your background programs.
Then click on *Change parameters* in TDSSKiller.
Check all boxes then click OK.








Click the *Start Scan* button.








The scan should take no longer than 2 minutes.
If a *suspicious object* is detected, the default action will be *Skip*, click on *Continue*.








 If *malicious objects* are found, they will show in the Scan results - Select action for found objects and offer three options.
Ensure *Cure* (default) is selected, then click *Continue* > *Reboot now to finish the cleaning process.*








*Note*: If *Cure* is not available, please choose *Skip* instead, do not choose *Delete* unless instructed.
A report will be created in your root directory, (usually C:\ folder) in the form of "*TDSSKiller.[Version]_[Date]_[Time]_log.txt*". Please copy and paste the contents of that file here.

--------------------------

Please download *aswMBR* ( 4.5MB ) to your desktop.

Double click the *aswMBR.exe* icon, and click *Run*.
When asked if you'd like to "download the latest Avast! virus definitions", click *Yes*.
Click the *Scan* button to start the scan.
On completion of the scan, click the *save log* button, save it to your *desktop*, then copy and paste it in your next reply.

-------------------------

Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and run it on the computer with the issue.
Make sure the following options are checked:
*Internet Services*
*Windows Firewall*
*System Restore*
*Security Center*
*Windows Update*

Press "*Scan*".
It will create a log (FSS.txt) in the same directory the tool is run.
Please copy and paste the log to your reply.

--------------------------

Please download MiniToolBox, save it to your desktop and run it.

Checkmark the following checkboxes:

Flush DNS
Report IE Proxy Settings
Report FF Proxy Settings
List content of Hosts
List IP configuration
List Winsock Entries
List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Installed Programs
List Devices
List Users, Partitions and Memory size.
List Minidump Files
Click *Go* and post the result (Result.txt). A copy of Result.txt will be saved in the same directory the tool is run.

eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

roblox is a game i know what that is but about the folders no i know 1 folder thats a game 2 crossfire but the others no


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

15:21:26.0960 0412 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.16.0 Feb 11 2013 18:50:42
15:21:27.0757 0412 ============================================================
15:21:27.0757 0412 Current date / time: 2013/09/06 15:21:27.0757
15:21:27.0757 0412 SystemInfo:
15:21:27.0757 0412 
15:21:27.0757 0412 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
15:21:27.0757 0412 Product type: Workstation
15:21:27.0757 0412 ComputerName: KAMIL-PC
15:21:27.0757 0412 UserName: Kamil
15:21:27.0757 0412 Windows directory: C:\Windows
15:21:27.0757 0412 System windows directory: C:\Windows
15:21:27.0757 0412 Processor architecture: Intel x86
15:21:27.0757 0412 Number of processors: 2
15:21:27.0757 0412 Page size: 0x1000
15:21:27.0757 0412 Boot type: Normal boot
15:21:27.0757 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0414 0412 BG loaded
15:21:29.0664 0412 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0xE8E0DB6000 (931.51 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x1DB01, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000050
15:21:29.0695 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
15:21:29.0695 0412 MBR partitions:
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x800, BlocksNum 0x32000
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x32800, BlocksNum 0xC31D800
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0xC350000, BlocksNum 0x683B6000
15:21:29.0695 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0773 0412 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
15:21:29.0804 0412 D: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3
15:21:29.0835 0412 G: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:21:29.0835 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0835 0412 Initialize success
15:21:29.0835 0412 ============================================================
15:21:32.0507 0664 Deinitialize success

15:14:59.0491 3916 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.16.0 Feb 11 2013 18:50:42
15:15:00.0773 3916 ============================================================
15:15:00.0773 3916 Current date / time: 2013/09/06 15:15:00.0773
15:15:00.0773 3916 SystemInfo:
15:15:00.0773 3916 
15:15:00.0773 3916 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
15:15:00.0773 3916 Product type: Workstation
15:15:00.0773 3916 ComputerName: KAMIL-PC
15:15:00.0773 3916 UserName: Kamil
15:15:00.0773 3916 Windows directory: C:\Windows
15:15:00.0773 3916 System windows directory: C:\Windows
15:15:00.0773 3916 Processor architecture: Intel x86
15:15:00.0773 3916 Number of processors: 2
15:15:00.0773 3916 Page size: 0x1000
15:15:00.0773 3916 Boot type: Normal boot
15:15:00.0773 3916 ============================================================
15:15:08.0065 3916 BG loaded
15:15:08.0581 3916 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0xE8E0DB6000 (931.51 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x1DB01, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000050
15:15:08.0596 3916 ============================================================
15:15:08.0596 3916 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
15:15:08.0612 3916 MBR partitions:
15:15:08.0612 3916 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x800, BlocksNum 0x32000
15:15:08.0612 3916 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x32800, BlocksNum 0xC31D800
15:15:08.0612 3916 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0xC350000, BlocksNum 0x683B6000
15:15:08.0612 3916 ============================================================
15:15:08.0674 3916 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
15:15:08.0721 3916 D: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3
15:15:08.0784 3916 G: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:15:08.0784 3916 ============================================================
15:15:08.0784 3916 Initialize success
15:15:08.0784 3916 ============================================================
15:16:45.0255 5360 ============================================================
15:16:45.0255 5360 Scan started
15:16:45.0255 5360 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
15:16:45.0255 5360 ============================================================
15:16:46.0475 5360 ================ Scan system memory ========================
15:16:46.0475 5360 System memory - ok
15:16:46.0475 5360 ================ Scan services =============================
15:16:46.0616 5360 [ 1B133875B8AA8AC48969BD3458AFE9F5 ] 1394ohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
15:16:46.0725 5360 1394ohci - ok
15:16:46.0741 5360 [ CEA80C80BED809AA0DA6FEBC04733349 ] ACPI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
15:16:46.0756 5360 ACPI - ok
15:16:46.0772 5360 [ 1EFBC664ABFF416D1D07DB115DCB264F ] AcpiPmi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
15:16:46.0819 5360 AcpiPmi - ok
15:16:46.0928 5360 [ ADDA5E1951B90D3D23C56D3CF0622ADC ] AdobeARMservice C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
15:16:46.0928 5360 AdobeARMservice - ok
15:16:46.0975 5360 [ 9915504F602D277EE47FD843A677FD15 ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
15:16:46.0991 5360 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
15:16:47.0022 5360 [ 21E785EBD7DC90A06391141AAC7892FB ] adp94xx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
15:16:47.0038 5360 adp94xx - ok
15:16:47.0053 5360 [ 0C676BC278D5B59FF5ABD57BBE9123F2 ] adpahci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
15:16:47.0069 5360 adpahci - ok
15:16:47.0069 5360 [ 7C7B5EE4B7B822EC85321FE23A27DB33 ] adpu320 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
15:16:47.0084 5360 adpu320 - ok
15:16:47.0116 5360 [ 8B5EEFEEC1E6D1A72A06C526628AD161 ] AeLookupSvc C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
15:16:47.0178 5360 AeLookupSvc - ok
15:16:47.0209 5360 [ 9EBBBA55060F786F0FCAA3893BFA2806 ] AFD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
15:16:47.0272 5360 AFD - ok
15:16:47.0304 5360 [ 507812C3054C21CEF746B6EE3D04DD6E ] agp440 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
15:16:47.0320 5360 agp440 - ok
15:16:47.0320 5360 [ 8B30250D573A8F6B4BD23195160D8707 ] aic78xx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\djsvs.sys
15:16:47.0335 5360 aic78xx - ok
15:16:47.0335 5360  [ 18A54E132947CD98FEA9ACCC57F98F13 ] ALG C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
15:16:47.0382 5360 ALG - ok
15:16:47.0398 5360 [ 0D40BCF52EA90FC7DF2AEAB6503DEA44 ] aliide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
15:16:47.0414 5360 aliide - ok
15:16:47.0414 5360 [ 3C6600A0696E90A463771C7422E23AB5 ] amdagp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdagp.sys
15:16:47.0429 5360 amdagp - ok
15:16:47.0445 5360 [ CD5914170297126B6266860198D1D4F0 ] amdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
15:16:47.0460 5360 amdide - ok
15:16:47.0460 5360 [ 00DDA200D71BAC534BF56A9DB5DFD666 ] AmdK8 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
15:16:47.0539 5360 AmdK8 - ok
15:16:47.0539 5360 [ 3CBF30F5370FDA40DD3E87DF38EA53B6 ] AmdPPM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
15:16:47.0585 5360 AmdPPM - ok
15:16:47.0601 5360 [ D320BF87125326F996D4904FE24300FC ] amdsata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
15:16:47.0617 5360 amdsata - ok
15:16:47.0617 5360 [ EA43AF0C423FF267355F74E7A53BDABA ] amdsbs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
15:16:47.0632 5360 amdsbs - ok
15:16:47.0648 5360 [ 46387FB17B086D16DEA267D5BE23A2F2 ] amdxata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
15:16:47.0664 5360 amdxata - ok
15:16:47.0679 5360 [ AEA177F783E20150ACE5383EE368DA19 ] AppID C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
15:16:47.0742 5360 AppID - ok
15:16:47.0757 5360 [ 62A9C86CB6085E20DB4823E4E97826F5 ] AppIDSvc C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
15:16:47.0804 5360 AppIDSvc - ok
15:16:47.0835 5360 [ EACFDF31921F51C097629F1F3C9129B4 ] Appinfo C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
15:16:47.0882 5360 Appinfo - ok
15:16:47.0929 5360 [ 4FE5C6D40664AE07BE5105874357D2ED ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
15:16:47.0945 5360 Apple Mobile Device - ok
15:16:47.0992 5360 [ 2932004F49677BD84DBC72EDB754FFB3 ] arc C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
15:16:48.0007 5360 arc - ok
15:16:48.0007 5360 [ 5D6F36C46FD283AE1B57BD2E9FEB0BC7 ] arcsas C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
15:16:48.0023 5360 arcsas - ok
15:16:48.0117 5360 [ 776ACEFA0CA9DF0FAA51A5FB2F435705 ] aspnet_state C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
15:16:48.0148 5360 aspnet_state - ok
15:16:48.0148 5360 [ ADD2ADE1C2B285AB8378D2DAAF991481 ] AsyncMac C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
15:16:48.0210 5360 AsyncMac - ok
15:16:48.0226 5360 [ 338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E ] atapi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
15:16:48.0242 5360 atapi - ok
15:16:48.0257 5360 [ CE3B4E731638D2EF62FCB419BE0D39F0 ] AudioEndpointBuilder C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
15:16:48.0321 5360 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
15:16:48.0321 5360 [ CE3B4E731638D2EF62FCB419BE0D39F0 ] Audiosrv C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
15:16:48.0352 5360 Audiosrv - ok
15:16:48.0383 5360 [ 0FE7773CD592DAE0CA994BA987F44E85 ] Avgfwfd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgfwd6x.sys
15:16:48.0383 5360 Avgfwfd - ok
15:16:48.0477 5360 [ 0B4AE492FA02CF9F40005FA1CC0D1662 ] avgfws C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
15:16:48.0524 5360 avgfws - ok
15:16:48.0618 5360 [ 4DB93F4DB7077801D2D82013506AC1D0 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
15:16:48.0665 5360 AVGIDSAgent - ok
15:16:48.0758 5360 [ 4D7E34E36E586EA26F171A258341BD80 ] AVGIDSDriver C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
15:16:48.0774 5360 AVGIDSDriver - ok
15:16:48.0790 5360 [ 7C8E88549BCDAAC965B1B724C175F7A9 ] AVGIDSHX C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
15:16:48.0805 5360 AVGIDSHX - ok
15:16:48.0821 5360 [ A426B2DC795531D99E2EE1952AEC051A ] AVGIDSShim C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
15:16:48.0836 5360 AVGIDSShim - ok
15:16:48.0868 5360 [ 2018C4E9A40B122408763A5635CF14D9 ] Avgldx86 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
15:16:48.0868 5360 Avgldx86 - ok
15:16:48.0899 5360 [ E2B9CF2CF787C6978E7CC898E9684E48 ] Avglogx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
15:16:48.0915 5360 Avglogx - ok
15:16:48.0946 5360 [ 3F59750A3AA55C46663801E7C2FD1E2B ] Avgmfx86 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
15:16:48.0946 5360 Avgmfx86 - ok
15:16:48.0977 5360 [ EDDE28E993496EE1DC3F0937DFF7BF28 ] Avgrkx86 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
15:16:48.0993 5360 Avgrkx86 - ok
15:16:49.0008 5360 [ 14370FB29526F593C04FA48B5D69F7F0 ] Avgtdix C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
15:16:49.0024 5360 Avgtdix - ok
15:16:49.0055 5360 [ 139723C3A6EB619CBD62ABB437E930DF ] avgtp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
15:16:49.0071 5360 avgtp - ok
15:16:49.0102 5360 [ 48939D9F350AEF9370F03A1E49A49BE2 ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
15:16:49.0118 5360 avgwd - ok
15:16:49.0133 5360 [ 6E30D02AAC9CAC84F421622E3A2F6178 ] AxInstSV C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
15:16:49.0196 5360 AxInstSV - ok
15:16:49.0243 5360 [ 1A231ABEC60FD316EC54C66715543CEC ] b06bdrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbdx.sys
15:16:49.0274 5360 b06bdrv - ok
15:16:49.0305 5360 [ BD8869EB9CDE6BBE4508D869929869EE ] b57nd60x C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys
15:16:49.0369 5360 b57nd60x - ok
15:16:49.0400 5360 [ EE1E9C3BB8228AE423DD38DB69128E71 ] BDESVC C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
15:16:49.0447 5360 BDESVC - ok
15:16:49.0478 5360 [ 505506526A9D467307B3C393DEDAF858 ] Beep C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
15:16:49.0509 5360 Beep - ok
15:16:49.0556 5360 [ 1E2BAC209D184BB851E1A187D8A29136 ] BFE C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
15:16:49.0603 5360 BFE - ok
15:16:49.0634 5360 [ E585445D5021971FAE10393F0F1C3961 ] BITS C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
15:16:49.0666 5360 BITS - ok
15:16:49.0712 5360 [ 2287078ED48FCFC477B05B20CF38F36F ] blbdrive C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
15:16:49.0759 5360 blbdrive - ok
15:16:49.0837 5360 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
15:16:49.0853 5360 Bonjour Service - ok
15:16:49.0884 5360 [ 8F2DA3028D5FCBD1A060A3DE64CD6506 ] bowser C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
15:16:49.0916 5360 bowser - ok
15:16:49.0931 5360 [ 9F9ACC7F7CCDE8A15C282D3F88B43309 ] BrFiltLo C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
15:16:49.0978 5360 BrFiltLo - ok
15:16:49.0994 5360 [ 56801AD62213A41F6497F96DEE83755A ] BrFiltUp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
15:16:50.0025 5360 BrFiltUp - ok
15:16:50.0056 5360 [ 77361D72A04F18809D0EFB6CCEB74D4B ] Bridge C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
15:16:50.0087 5360 Bridge - ok
15:16:50.0103 5360 [ 77361D72A04F18809D0EFB6CCEB74D4B ] BridgeMP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
15:16:50.0119 5360 BridgeMP - ok
15:16:50.0150 5360 [ 3DAA727B5B0A45039B0E1C9A211B8400 ] Browser C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
15:16:50.0197 5360 Browser - ok
15:16:50.0212 5360 [ 845B8CE732E67F3B4133164868C666EA ] Brserid C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
15:16:50.0244 5360 Brserid - ok
15:16:50.0259 5360 [ 203F0B1E73ADADBBB7B7B1FABD901F6B ] BrSerWdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
15:16:50.0291 5360 BrSerWdm - ok
15:16:50.0322 5360 [ BD456606156BA17E60A04E18016AE54B ] BrUsbMdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
15:16:50.0354 5360 BrUsbMdm - ok
15:16:50.0370 5360 [ AF72ED54503F717A43268B3CC5FAEC2E ] BrUsbSer C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
15:16:50.0401 5360 BrUsbSer - ok
15:16:50.0448 5360 [ 424BC9745D52CD5501214C01379378CA ] BstHdAndroidSvc C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe
15:16:50.0463 5360 BstHdAndroidSvc - ok
15:16:50.0510 5360 [ 3DB1CEA48EDAE98A611619C9319B2F29 ] BstHdDrv C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys
15:16:50.0526 5360 BstHdDrv - ok
15:16:50.0541 5360 [ 339F2B3DB5AD322DD507F26CA26D586E ] BstHdLogRotatorSvc C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
15:16:50.0557 5360 BstHdLogRotatorSvc - ok
15:16:50.0573 5360 [ ED3DF7C56CE0084EB2034432FC56565A ] BTHMODEM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
15:16:50.0588 5360 BTHMODEM - ok
15:16:50.0635 5360 [ 1DF19C96EEF6C29D1C3E1A8678E07190 ] bthserv C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
15:16:50.0666 5360 bthserv - ok
15:16:50.0823 5360 catchme - ok
15:16:50.0854 5360 [ F6B032F03602321CBAD380A6EB883525 ] cbfs3 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cbfs3.sys
15:16:50.0885 5360 cbfs3 - ok
15:16:50.0901 5360 [ 77EA11B065E0A8AB902D78145CA51E10 ] cdfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
15:16:50.0948 5360 cdfs - ok
15:16:50.0995 5360 [ BE167ED0FDB9C1FA1133953C18D5A6C9 ] cdrom C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
15:16:51.0026 5360 cdrom - ok
15:16:51.0041 5360 [ 319C6B309773D063541D01DF8AC6F55F ] CertPropSvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
15:16:51.0088 5360 CertPropSvc - ok
15:16:51.0104 5360 [ 3FE3FE94A34DF6FB06E6418D0F6A0060 ] circlass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
15:16:51.0120 5360 circlass - ok
15:16:51.0135 5360 [ 635181E0E9BBF16871BF5380D71DB02D ] CLFS C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
15:16:51.0135 5360 CLFS - ok
15:16:51.0182 5360 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
15:16:51.0198 5360 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
15:16:51.0245 5360 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
15:16:51.0386 5360 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
15:16:51.0386 5360 [ DEA805815E587DAD1DD2C502220B5616 ] CmBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
15:16:51.0402 5360 CmBatt - ok
15:16:51.0417 5360 [ C537B1DB64D495B9B4717B4D6D9EDBF2 ] cmdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
15:16:51.0417 5360 cmdide - ok
15:16:51.0449 5360 [ 247B4CE2DAB1160CD422D532D5241E1F ] CNG C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
15:16:51.0464 5360 CNG - ok
15:16:51.0480 5360 [ A6023D3823C37043986713F118A89BEE ] Compbatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
15:16:51.0480 5360 Compbatt - ok
15:16:51.0496 5360 [ CBE8C58A8579CFE5FCCF809E6F114E89 ] CompositeBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
15:16:51.0527 5360 CompositeBus - ok
15:16:51.0527 5360 COMSysApp - ok
15:16:51.0542 5360 [ 2C4EBCFC84A9B44F209DFF6C6E6C61D1 ] crcdisk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
15:16:51.0558 5360 crcdisk - ok
15:16:51.0589 5360 [ 7CA1BECEA5DE2643ADDAD32670E7A4C9 ] CryptSvc C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
15:16:51.0621 5360 CryptSvc - ok
15:16:51.0652 5360 [ 7660F01D3B38ACA1747E397D21D790AF ] DcomLaunch C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
15:16:51.0683 5360 DcomLaunch - ok
15:16:51.0714 5360 [ 8D6E10A2D9A5EED59562D9B82CF804E1 ] defragsvc C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
15:16:51.0746 5360 defragsvc - ok
15:16:51.0761 5360 [ F024449C97EC1E464AAFFDA18593DB88 ] DfsC C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
15:16:51.0792 5360 DfsC - ok
15:16:51.0792 5360 [ 6CC6C4B9D7B906A151AA094CA087B9F0 ] dg_ssudbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys
15:16:51.0808 5360 dg_ssudbus - ok
15:16:51.0855 5360 [ E9E01EB683C132F7FA27CD607B8A2B63 ] Dhcp C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
15:16:51.0902 5360 Dhcp - ok
15:16:51.0917 5360 [ 1A050B0274BFB3890703D490F330C0DA ] discache C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
15:16:51.0949 5360 discache - ok
15:16:51.0964 5360 [ 565003F326F99802E68CA78F2A68E9FF ] Disk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
15:16:51.0964 5360 Disk - ok
15:16:51.0996 5360 [ 33EF4861F19A0736B11314AAD9AE28D0 ] Dnscache C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
15:16:52.0058 5360 Dnscache - ok
15:16:52.0089 5360 [ 366BA8FB4B7BB7435E3B9EACB3843F67 ] dot3svc C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
15:16:52.0121 5360 dot3svc - ok
15:16:52.0152 5360 [ 8EC04CA86F1D68DA9E11952EB85973D6 ] DPS C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
15:16:52.0183 5360 DPS - ok
15:16:52.0199 5360 [ B918E7C5F9BF77202F89E1A9539F2EB4 ] drmkaud C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
15:16:52.0214 5360 drmkaud - ok
15:16:52.0246 5360 [ 16498EBC04AE9DD07049A8884B205C05 ] DXGKrnl C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
15:16:52.0261 5360 DXGKrnl - ok
15:16:52.0277 5360 [ 8EEF52AD831471E323EE7364A8656D35 ] e1yexpress C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1y6032.sys
15:16:52.0292 5360 e1yexpress - ok
15:16:52.0308 5360 [ 8600142FA91C1B96367D3300AD0F3F3A ] EapHost C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
15:16:52.0339 5360 EapHost - ok
15:16:52.0418 5360 [ 024E1B5CAC09731E4D868E64DBFB4AB0 ] ebdrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbdx.sys
15:16:52.0497 5360 ebdrv - ok
15:16:52.0528 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] EFS C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
15:16:52.0575 5360 EFS - ok
15:16:52.0606 5360 [ A8C362018EFC87BEB013EE28F29C0863 ] ehRecvr C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
15:16:52.0653 5360 ehRecvr - ok
15:16:52.0684 5360 [ D389BFF34F80CAEDE417BF9D1507996A ] ehSched C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
15:16:52.0731 5360 ehSched - ok
15:16:52.0747 5360 [ 0ED67910C8C326796FAA00B2BF6D9D3C ] elxstor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
15:16:52.0778 5360 elxstor - ok
15:16:52.0825 5360 [ A2349A0013832F58260FC0C95914AA22 ] EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04 C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
15:16:52.0840 5360 EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04 - ok
15:16:52.0856 5360 [ 8FC3208352DD3912C94367A206AB3F11 ] ErrDev C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
15:16:52.0887 5360 ErrDev - ok
15:16:52.0918 5360 [ F6916EFC29D9953D5D0DF06882AE8E16 ] EventSystem C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
15:16:52.0950 5360 EventSystem - ok
15:16:52.0965 5360 [ 2DC9108D74081149CC8B651D3A26207F ] exfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
15:16:52.0997 5360 exfat - ok
15:16:53.0012 5360 [ 7E0AB74553476622FB6AE36F73D97D35 ] fastfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
15:16:53.0043 5360 fastfat - ok
15:16:53.0059 5360 [ 967EA5B213E9984CBE270205DF37755B ] Fax C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
15:16:53.0106 5360 Fax - ok
15:16:53.0122 5360 [ E817A017F82DF2A1F8CFDBDA29388B29 ] fdc C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
15:16:53.0122 5360 fdc - ok
15:16:53.0137 5360 [ F3222C893BD2F5821A0179E5C71E88FB ] fdPHost C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
15:16:53.0168 5360 fdPHost - ok
15:16:53.0184 5360 [ 7DBE8CBFE79EFBDEB98C9FB08D3A9A5B ] FDResPub C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
15:16:53.0215 5360 FDResPub - ok
15:16:53.0231 5360 [ 6CF00369C97F3CF563BE99BE983D13D8 ] FileInfo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
15:16:53.0247 5360 FileInfo - ok
15:16:53.0262 5360 [ 42C51DC94C91DA21CB9196EB64C45DB9 ] Filetrace C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
15:16:53.0293 5360 Filetrace - ok
15:16:53.0309 5360 [ 87907AA70CB3C56600F1C2FB8841579B ] flpydisk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
15:16:53.0340 5360 flpydisk - ok
15:16:53.0356 5360 [ 7520EC808E0C35E0EE6F841294316653 ] FltMgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
15:16:53.0372 5360 FltMgr - ok
15:16:53.0403 5360 [ E12C4928B32ACE04610259647F072635 ] FontCache C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
15:16:53.0434 5360 FontCache - ok
15:16:53.0465 5360 [ E56F39F6B7FDA0AC77A79B0FD3DE1A2F ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
15:16:53.0481 5360 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
15:16:53.0497 5360 [ 1A16B57943853E598CFF37FE2B8CBF1D ] FsDepends C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
15:16:53.0512 5360 FsDepends - ok
15:16:53.0528 5360 [ 7DAE5EBCC80E45D3253F4923DC424D05 ] Fs_Rec C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
15:16:53.0543 5360 Fs_Rec - ok
15:16:53.0559 5360 [ E306A24D9694C724FA2491278BF50FDB ] fvevol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
15:16:53.0575 5360 fvevol - ok
15:16:53.0590 5360 [ 65EE0C7A58B65E74AE05637418153938 ] gagp30kx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
15:16:53.0606 5360 gagp30kx - ok
15:16:53.0622 5360 [ 185ADA973B5020655CEE342059A86CBB ] GEARAspiWDM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
15:16:53.0637 5360 GEARAspiWDM - ok
15:16:53.0668 5360 [ E897EAF5ED6BA41E081060C9B447A673 ] gpsvc C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
15:16:53.0700 5360 gpsvc - ok
15:16:53.0731 5360 [ 833051C6C6C42117191935F734CFBD97 ] hamachi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hamachi.sys
15:16:53.0731 5360 hamachi - ok
15:16:53.0747 5360 [ C44E3C2BAB6837DB337DDEE7544736DB ] hcw85cir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
15:16:53.0778 5360 hcw85cir - ok
15:16:53.0809 5360 [ A5EF29D5315111C80A5C1ABAD14C8972 ] HdAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
15:16:53.0840 5360 HdAudAddService - ok
15:16:53.0856 5360 [ 9036377B8A6C15DC2EEC53E489D159B5 ] HDAudBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
15:16:53.0856 5360 HDAudBus - ok
15:16:53.0872 5360 [ 1D58A7F3E11A9731D0EAAAA8405ACC36 ] HidBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
15:16:53.0887 5360 HidBatt - ok
15:16:53.0918 5360 [ 89448F40E6DF260C206A193A4683BA78 ] HidBth C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
15:16:53.0934 5360 HidBth - ok
15:16:53.0981 5360 [ CF50B4CF4A4F229B9F3C08351F99CA5E ] HidIr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
15:16:53.0997 5360 HidIr - ok
15:16:54.0028 5360 [ 2BC6F6A1992B3A77F5F41432CA6B3B6B ] hidserv C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll
15:16:54.0059 5360 hidserv - ok
15:16:54.0075 5360 [ 10C19F8290891AF023EAEC0832E1EB4D ] HidUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
15:16:54.0106 5360 HidUsb - ok
15:16:54.0168 5360 [ 31AE58E64028E69BAD3328352FB8B403 ] HiPatchService C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
15:16:54.0200 5360 HiPatchService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:16:54.0200 5360 HiPatchService - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:16:54.0231 5360 [ 196B4E3F4CCCC24AF836CE58FACBB699 ] hkmsvc C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
15:16:54.0247 5360 hkmsvc - ok
15:16:54.0262 5360 [ 6658F4404DE03D75FE3BA09F7ABA6A30 ] HomeGroupListener C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
15:16:54.0340 5360 HomeGroupListener - ok
15:16:54.0372 5360 [ DBC02D918FFF1CAD628ACBE0C0EAA8E8 ] HomeGroupProvider C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
15:16:54.0418 5360 HomeGroupProvider - ok
15:16:54.0434 5360 [ 295FDC419039090EB8B49FFDBB374549 ] HpSAMD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
15:16:54.0450 5360 HpSAMD - ok
15:16:54.0512 5360 [ 871917B07A141BFF43D76D8844D48106 ] HTTP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
15:16:54.0543 5360 HTTP - ok
15:16:54.0559 5360 [ 0C4E035C7F105F1299258C90886C64C5 ] hwpolicy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
15:16:54.0559 5360 hwpolicy - ok
15:16:54.0590 5360 [ F151F0BDC47F4A28B1B20A0818EA36D6 ] i8042prt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
15:16:54.0606 5360 i8042prt - ok
15:16:54.0637 5360 [ 5CD5F9A5444E6CDCB0AC89BD62D8B76E ] iaStorV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
15:16:54.0653 5360 iaStorV - ok
15:16:54.0684 5360 [ C521D7EB6497BB1AF6AFA89E322FB43C ] idsvc C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
15:16:54.0700 5360 idsvc - ok
15:16:54.0715 5360 [ 4173FF5708F3236CF25195FECD742915 ] iirsp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
15:16:54.0731 5360 iirsp - ok
15:16:54.0762 5360 [ F95622F161474511B8D80D6B093AA610 ] IKEEXT C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
15:16:54.0793 5360 IKEEXT - ok
15:16:54.0793 5360 [ A0F12F2C9BA6C72F3987CE780E77C130 ] intelide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
15:16:54.0809 5360 intelide - ok
15:16:54.0825 5360 [ 3B514D27BFC4ACCB4037BC6685F766E0 ] intelppm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
15:16:54.0825 5360 intelppm - ok
15:16:54.0856 5360 [ ACB364B9075A45C0736E5C47BE5CAE19 ] IPBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
15:16:54.0887 5360 IPBusEnum - ok
15:16:54.0903 5360 [ 709D1761D3B19A932FF0238EA6D50200 ] IpFilterDriver C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
15:16:54.0934 5360 IpFilterDriver - ok
15:16:54.0981 5360 [ 58F67245D041FBE7AF88F4EAF79DF0FA ] iphlpsvc C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
15:16:55.0028 5360 iphlpsvc - ok
15:16:55.0043 5360 [ 4BD7134618C1D2A27466A099062547BF ] IPMIDRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
15:16:55.0059 5360 IPMIDRV - ok
15:16:55.0090 5360 [ A5FA468D67ABCDAA36264E463A7BB0CD ] IPNAT C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
15:16:55.0122 5360 IPNAT - ok
15:16:55.0153 5360 [ D8B8B5A8FE57CF4F307A540D9A153C23 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
15:16:55.0168 5360 iPod Service - ok
15:16:55.0184 5360 [ 42996CFF20A3084A56017B7902307E9F ] IRENUM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
15:16:55.0231 5360 IRENUM - ok
15:16:55.0247 5360 [ 1F32BB6B38F62F7DF1A7AB7292638A35 ] isapnp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
15:16:55.0262 5360 isapnp - ok
15:16:55.0278 5360 [ CB7A9ABB12B8415BCE5D74994C7BA3AE ] iScsiPrt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
15:16:55.0293 5360 iScsiPrt - ok
15:16:55.0309 5360 [ ADEF52CA1AEAE82B50DF86B56413107E ] kbdclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
15:16:55.0325 5360 kbdclass - ok
15:16:55.0340 5360 [ 9E3CED91863E6EE98C24794D05E27A71 ] kbdhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
15:16:55.0340 5360 kbdhid - ok
15:16:55.0356 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] KeyIso C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:16:55.0372 5360 KeyIso - ok
15:16:55.0403 5360 [ B7895B4182C0D16F6EFADEB8081E8D36 ] KSecDD C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
15:16:55.0418 5360 KSecDD - ok
15:16:55.0418 5360 [ D30159AC9237519FBC62C6EC247D2D46 ] KSecPkg C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
15:16:55.0434 5360 KSecPkg - ok
15:16:55.0465 5360 [ 89A7B9CC98D0D80C6F31B91C0A310FCD ] KtmRm C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
15:16:55.0497 5360 KtmRm - ok
15:16:55.0512 5360 [ D64AF876D53ECA3668BB97B51B4E70AB ] LanmanServer C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
15:16:55.0543 5360 LanmanServer - ok
15:16:55.0575 5360 [ 58405E4F68BA8E4057C6E914F326ABA2 ] LanmanWorkstation C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
15:16:55.0606 5360 LanmanWorkstation - ok
15:16:55.0653 5360 [ CB5D13966F74D7F000724A907F614193 ] libusb0 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\libusb0.sys
15:16:55.0668 5360 libusb0 - ok
15:16:55.0715 5360 [ F7611EC07349979DA9B0AE1F18CCC7A6 ] lltdio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
15:16:55.0731 5360 lltdio - ok
15:16:55.0762 5360 [ 5700673E13A2117FA3B9020C852C01E2 ] lltdsvc C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
15:16:55.0793 5360 lltdsvc - ok
15:16:55.0809 5360 [ 55CA01BA19D0006C8F2639B6C045E08B ] lmhosts C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
15:16:55.0840 5360 lmhosts - ok
15:16:55.0872 5360 [ EB119A53CCF2ACC000AC71B065B78FEF ] LSI_FC C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
15:16:55.0872 5360 LSI_FC - ok
15:16:55.0918 5360 [ 8ADE1C877256A22E49B75D1CC9161F9C ] LSI_SAS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
15:16:55.0918 5360 LSI_SAS - ok
15:16:55.0934 5360 [ DC9DC3D3DAA0E276FD2EC262E38B11E9 ] LSI_SAS2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
15:16:55.0950 5360 LSI_SAS2 - ok
15:16:55.0965 5360 [ 0A036C7D7CAB643A7F07135AC47E0524 ] LSI_SCSI C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
15:16:55.0965 5360 LSI_SCSI - ok
15:16:55.0997 5360 [ 6703E366CC18D3B6E534F5CF7DF39CEE ] luafv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
15:16:56.0012 5360 luafv - ok
15:16:56.0075 5360 [ 4470E3C1E0C3378E4CAB137893C12C3A ] MBAMProtector C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
15:16:56.0075 5360 MBAMProtector - ok
15:16:56.0122 5360 [ 65085456FD9A74D7F1A999520C299ECB ] MBAMScheduler C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
15:16:56.0137 5360 MBAMScheduler - ok
15:16:56.0153 5360 [ E0D7732F2D2E24B2DB3F67B6750295B8 ] MBAMService C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
15:16:56.0168 5360 MBAMService - ok
15:16:56.0184 5360 [ BFB9EE8EE977EFE85D1A3105ABEF6DD1 ] Mcx2Svc C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
15:16:56.0200 5360 Mcx2Svc - ok
15:16:56.0215 5360 [ 0FFF5B045293002AB38EB1FD1FC2FB74 ] megasas C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
15:16:56.0215 5360 megasas - ok
15:16:56.0247 5360 [ DCBAB2920C75F390CAF1D29F675D03D6 ] MegaSR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
15:16:56.0262 5360 MegaSR - ok
15:16:56.0309 5360 Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service - ok
15:16:56.0325 5360 [ 146B6F43A673379A3C670E86D89BE5EA ] MMCSS C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
15:16:56.0387 5360 MMCSS - ok
15:16:56.0387 5360 [ F001861E5700EE84E2D4E52C712F4964 ] Modem C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
15:16:56.0403 5360 Modem - ok
15:16:56.0418 5360 [ 79D10964DE86B292320E9DFE02282A23 ] monitor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
15:16:56.0434 5360 monitor - ok
15:16:56.0450 5360 [ FB18CC1D4C2E716B6B903B0AC0CC0609 ] mouclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
15:16:56.0450 5360 mouclass - ok
15:16:56.0465 5360 [ 2C388D2CD01C9042596CF3C8F3C7B24D ] mouhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
15:16:56.0481 5360 mouhid - ok
15:16:56.0512 5360 [ FC8771F45ECCCFD89684E38842539B9B ] mountmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
15:16:56.0512 5360 mountmgr - ok
15:16:56.0543 5360 [ 2D699FB6E89CE0D8DA14ECC03B3EDFE0 ] mpio C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
15:16:56.0559 5360 mpio - ok
15:16:56.0559 5360 [ AD2723A7B53DD1AACAE6AD8C0BFBF4D0 ] mpsdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
15:16:56.0590 5360 mpsdrv - ok
15:16:56.0622 5360 [ 9835584E999D25004E1EE8E5F3E3B881 ] MpsSvc C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
15:16:56.0668 5360 MpsSvc - ok
15:16:56.0700 5360 [ CEB46AB7C01C9F825F8CC6BABC18166A ] MRxDAV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
15:16:56.0715 5360 MRxDAV - ok
15:16:56.0747 5360 [ 5D16C921E3671636C0EBA3BBAAC5FD25 ] mrxsmb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
15:16:56.0778 5360 mrxsmb - ok
15:16:56.0840 5360 [ 6D17A4791ACA19328C685D256349FEFC ] mrxsmb10 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
15:16:56.0856 5360 mrxsmb10 - ok
15:16:56.0856 5360 [ B81F204D146000BE76651A50670A5E9E ] mrxsmb20 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
15:16:56.0887 5360 mrxsmb20 - ok
15:16:56.0887 5360 [ 012C5F4E9349E711E11E0F19A8589F0A ] msahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
15:16:56.0887 5360 msahci - ok
15:16:56.0918 5360 [ 55055F8AD8BE27A64C831322A780A228 ] msdsm C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
15:16:56.0918 5360 msdsm - ok
15:16:56.0934 5360 [ E1BCE74A3BD9902B72599C0192A07E27 ] MSDTC C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
15:16:56.0965 5360 MSDTC - ok
15:16:56.0965 5360 [ DAEFB28E3AF5A76ABCC2C3078C07327F ] Msfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
15:16:56.0981 5360 Msfs - ok
15:16:56.0997 5360 [ 3E1E5767043C5AF9367F0056295E9F84 ] mshidkmdf C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
15:16:57.0012 5360 mshidkmdf - ok
15:16:57.0028 5360 [ 0A4E5757AE09FA9622E3158CC1AEF114 ] msisadrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
15:16:57.0043 5360 msisadrv - ok
15:16:57.0075 5360 [ 90F7D9E6B6F27E1A707D4A297F077828 ] MSiSCSI C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
15:16:57.0106 5360 MSiSCSI - ok
15:16:57.0122 5360 msiserver - ok
15:16:57.0153 5360 [ 8C0860D6366AAFFB6C5BB9DF9448E631 ] MSKSSRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
15:16:57.0168 5360 MSKSSRV - ok
15:16:57.0184 5360 [ 3EA8B949F963562CEDBB549EAC0C11CE ] MSPCLOCK C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
15:16:57.0215 5360 MSPCLOCK - ok
15:16:57.0215 5360 [ F456E973590D663B1073E9C463B40932 ] MSPQM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
15:16:57.0247 5360 MSPQM - ok
15:16:57.0262 5360 [ 0E008FC4819D238C51D7C93E7B41E560 ] MsRPC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
15:16:57.0278 5360 MsRPC - ok
15:16:57.0278 5360 [ FC6B9FF600CC585EA38B12589BD4E246 ] mssmbios C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
15:16:57.0293 5360 mssmbios - ok
15:16:57.0293 5360 [ B42C6B921F61A6E55159B8BE6CD54A36 ] MSTEE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
15:16:57.0325 5360 MSTEE - ok
15:16:57.0325 5360 [ 33599130F44E1F34631CEA241DE8AC84 ] MTConfig C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
15:16:57.0356 5360 MTConfig - ok
15:16:57.0372 5360 [ 159FAD02F64E6381758C990F753BCC80 ] Mup C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
15:16:57.0387 5360 Mup - ok
15:16:57.0403 5360 [ 61D57A5D7C6D9AFE10E77DAE6E1B445E ] napagent C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
15:16:57.0434 5360 napagent - ok
15:16:57.0481 5360 [ 26384429FCD85D83746F63E798AB1480 ] NativeWifiP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
15:16:57.0497 5360 NativeWifiP - ok
15:16:57.0559 5360 [ E0E4A1F81A7D69C595A8A9DDAD084C19 ] NAUpdate C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
15:16:57.0590 5360 NAUpdate - ok
15:16:57.0622 5360 [ 8C9C922D71F1CD4DEF73F186416B7896 ] NDIS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
15:16:57.0653 5360 NDIS - ok
15:16:57.0668 5360 [ 0E1787AA6C9191D3D319E8BAFE86F80C ] NdisCap C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
15:16:57.0700 5360 NdisCap - ok
15:16:57.0715 5360 [ E4A8AEC125A2E43A9E32AFEEA7C9C888 ] NdisTapi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
15:16:57.0747 5360 NdisTapi - ok
15:16:57.0778 5360 [ D8A65DAFB3EB41CBB622745676FCD072 ] Ndisuio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
15:16:57.0809 5360 Ndisuio - ok
15:16:57.0825 5360 [ 38FBE267E7E6983311179230FACB1017 ] NdisWan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
15:16:57.0840 5360 NdisWan - ok
15:16:57.0872 5360 [ A4BDC541E69674FBFF1A8FF00BE913F2 ] NDProxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
15:16:57.0887 5360 NDProxy - ok
15:16:57.0903 5360 [ 80B275B1CE3B0E79909DB7B39AF74D51 ] NetBIOS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
15:16:57.0950 5360 NetBIOS - ok
15:16:57.0965 5360 [ 280122DDCF04B378EDD1AD54D71C1E54 ] NetBT C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
15:16:57.0997 5360 NetBT - ok
15:16:58.0012 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] Netlogon C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:16:58.0028 5360 Netlogon - ok
15:16:58.0059 5360 [ 7CCCFCA7510684768DA22092D1FA4DB2 ] Netman C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
15:16:58.0106 5360 Netman - ok
15:16:58.0122 5360 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetMsmqActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:16:58.0168 5360 NetMsmqActivator - ok
15:16:58.0168 5360 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetPipeActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:16:58.0184 5360 NetPipeActivator - ok
15:16:58.0200 5360 [ 8C338238C16777A802D6A9211EB2BA50 ] netprofm C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
15:16:58.0231 5360 netprofm - ok
15:16:58.0231 5360 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetTcpActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:16:58.0247 5360 NetTcpActivator - ok
15:16:58.0247 5360 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:16:58.0247 5360 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
15:16:58.0278 5360 [ 1D85C4B390B0EE09C7A46B91EFB2C097 ] nfrd960 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
15:16:58.0293 5360 nfrd960 - ok
15:16:58.0309 5360 [ 374071043F9E4231EE43BE2BB48DD36D ] NlaSvc C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
15:16:58.0325 5360 NlaSvc - ok
15:16:58.0325 5360 [ 1DB262A9F8C087E8153D89BEF3D2235F ] Npfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
15:16:58.0356 5360 Npfs - ok
15:16:58.0387 5360 [ BA387E955E890C8A88306D9B8D06BF17 ] nsi C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
15:16:58.0408 5360 nsi - ok
15:16:58.0408 5360 [ E9A0A4D07E53D8FEA2BB8387A3293C58 ] nsiproxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
15:16:58.0439 5360 nsiproxy - ok
15:16:58.0486 5360 [ 5E43D2B0EE64123D4880DFA6626DEFDE ] Ntfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
15:16:58.0517 5360 Ntfs - ok
15:16:58.0517 5360 [ F9756A98D69098DCA8945D62858A812C ] Null C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
15:16:58.0564 5360 Null - ok
15:16:58.0705 5360 [ B69E6F70CE1151C8D62ABC9DEF64DFBE ] nvlddmkm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
15:16:58.0814 5360 nvlddmkm - ok
15:16:58.0845 5360 [ B3E25EE28883877076E0E1FF877D02E0 ] nvraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
15:16:58.0861 5360 nvraid - ok
15:16:58.0892 5360 [ 4380E59A170D88C4F1022EFF6719A8A4 ] nvstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
15:16:58.0908 5360 nvstor - ok
15:16:58.0939 5360 [ E4284FCF99FEA13A7E1836F87AE356F6 ] nvsvc C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
15:16:58.0955 5360 nvsvc - ok
15:16:59.0017 5360 [ 03E60E0BFA53ED15DC984FA34B44BB0F ] nvUpdatusService C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
15:16:59.0064 5360 nvUpdatusService - ok
15:16:59.0080 5360 [ 5A0983915F02BAE73267CC2A041F717D ] nv_agp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
15:16:59.0095 5360 nv_agp - ok
15:16:59.0095 5360 [ 08A70A1F2CDDE9BB49B885CB817A66EB ] ohci1394 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
15:16:59.0126 5360 ohci1394 - ok
15:16:59.0173 5360 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B ] ose C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
15:16:59.0189 5360 ose - ok
15:16:59.0283 5360 [ 358A9CCA612C68EB2F07DDAD4CE1D8D7 ] osppsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
15:16:59.0408 5360 osppsvc - ok
15:16:59.0456 5360 [ 82A8521DDC60710C3D3D3E7325209BEC ] p2pimsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:16:59.0471 5360 p2pimsvc - ok
15:16:59.0487 5360 [ 59C3DDD501E39E006DAC31BF55150D91 ] p2psvc C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
15:16:59.0502 5360 p2psvc - ok
15:16:59.0534 5360 [ 2EA877ED5DD9713C5AC74E8EA7348D14 ] Parport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
15:16:59.0534 5360 Parport - ok
15:16:59.0549 5360 [ 3F34A1B4C5F6475F320C275E63AFCE9B ] partmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
15:16:59.0549 5360 partmgr - ok
15:16:59.0565 5360 [ EB0A59F29C19B86479D36B35983DAADC ] Parvdm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parvdm.sys
15:16:59.0581 5360 Parvdm - ok
15:16:59.0596 5360 [ 358AB7956D3160000726574083DFC8A6 ] PcaSvc C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
15:16:59.0612 5360 PcaSvc - ok
15:16:59.0627 5360 [ 673E55C3498EB970088E812EA820AA8F ] pci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
15:16:59.0627 5360 pci - ok
15:16:59.0659 5360 [ AFE86F419014DB4E5593F69FFE26CE0A ] pciide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
15:16:59.0659 5360 pciide - ok
15:16:59.0674 5360 [ F396431B31693E71E8A80687EF523506 ] pcmcia C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
15:16:59.0690 5360 pcmcia - ok
15:16:59.0690 5360 [ 250F6B43D2B613172035C6747AEEB19F ] pcw C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
15:16:59.0706 5360 pcw - ok
15:16:59.0721 5360 [ 9E0104BA49F4E6973749A02BF41344ED ] PEAUTH C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
15:16:59.0752 5360 PEAUTH - ok
15:16:59.0815 5360 [ 414BBA67A3DED1D28437EB66AEB8A720 ] pla C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
15:16:59.0893 5360 pla - ok
15:16:59.0924 5360 [ EC7BC28D207DA09E79B3E9FAF8B232CA ] PlugPlay C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
15:16:59.0971 5360 PlugPlay - ok
15:16:59.0971 5360 [ 63FF8572611249931EB16BB8EED6AFC8 ] PNRPAutoReg C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
15:16:59.0987 5360 PNRPAutoReg - ok
15:17:00.0002 5360 [ 82A8521DDC60710C3D3D3E7325209BEC ] PNRPsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:17:00.0002 5360 PNRPsvc - ok
15:17:00.0034 5360 [ 53946B69BA0836BD95B03759530C81EC ] PolicyAgent C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
15:17:00.0049 5360 PolicyAgent - ok
15:17:00.0081 5360 [ F87D30E72E03D579A5199CCB3831D6EA ] Power C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
15:17:00.0112 5360 Power - ok
15:17:00.0143 5360 [ 631E3E205AD6D86F2AED6A4A8E69F2DB ] PptpMiniport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
15:17:00.0159 5360 PptpMiniport - ok
15:17:00.0174 5360 [ 85B1E3A0C7585BC4AAE6899EC6FCF011 ] Processor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
15:17:00.0190 5360 Processor - ok
15:17:00.0221 5360 [ CADEFAC453040E370A1BDFF3973BE00D ] ProfSvc C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
15:17:00.0268 5360 ProfSvc - ok
15:17:00.0268 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] ProtectedStorage C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:17:00.0284 5360 ProtectedStorage - ok
15:17:00.0315 5360 [ 6270CCAE2A86DE6D146529FE55B3246A ] Psched C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
15:17:00.0346 5360 Psched - ok
15:17:00.0377 5360 [ AB95ECF1F6659A60DDC166D8315B0751 ] ql2300 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
15:17:00.0409 5360 ql2300 - ok
15:17:00.0424 5360 [ B4DD51DD25182244B86737DC51AF2270 ] ql40xx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
15:17:00.0458 5360 ql40xx - ok
15:17:00.0458 5360 [ 31AC809E7707EB580B2BDB760390765A ] QWAVE C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
15:17:00.0490 5360 QWAVE - ok
15:17:00.0505 5360 [ 584078CA1B95CA72DF2A27C336F9719D ] QWAVEdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
15:17:00.0537 5360 QWAVEdrv - ok
15:17:00.0537 5360 [ 30A81B53C766D0133BB86D234E5556AB ] RasAcd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
15:17:00.0568 5360 RasAcd - ok
15:17:00.0599 5360 [ 57EC4AEF73660166074D8F7F31C0D4FD ] RasAgileVpn C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
15:17:00.0630 5360 RasAgileVpn - ok
15:17:00.0646 5360 [ A60F1839849C0C00739787FD5EC03F13 ] RasAuto C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
15:17:00.0693 5360 RasAuto - ok
15:17:00.0708 5360 [ D9F91EAFEC2815365CBE6D167E4E332A ] Rasl2tp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
15:17:00.0724 5360 Rasl2tp - ok
15:17:00.0771 5360 [ CB9E04DC05EACF5B9A36CA276D475006 ] RasMan C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
15:17:00.0802 5360 RasMan - ok
15:17:00.0818 5360 [ 0FE8B15916307A6AC12BFB6A63E45507 ] RasPppoe C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
15:17:00.0833 5360 RasPppoe - ok
15:17:00.0849 5360 [ 44101F495A83EA6401D886E7FD70096B ] RasSstp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
15:17:00.0880 5360 RasSstp - ok
15:17:00.0912 5360 [ D528BC58A489409BA40334EBF96A311B ] rdbss C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
15:17:00.0943 5360 rdbss - ok
15:17:00.0958 5360 [ 0D8F05481CB76E70E1DA06EE9F0DA9DF ] rdpbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
15:17:00.0974 5360 rdpbus - ok
15:17:01.0005 5360 [ 23DAE03F29D253AE74C44F99E515F9A1 ] RDPCDD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
15:17:01.0052 5360 RDPCDD - ok
15:17:01.0068 5360 [ 5A53CA1598DD4156D44196D200C94B8A ] RDPENCDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
15:17:01.0115 5360 RDPENCDD - ok
15:17:01.0115 5360 [ 44B0A53CD4F27D50ED461DAE0C0B4E1F ] RDPREFMP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
15:17:01.0130 5360 RDPREFMP - ok
15:17:01.0162 5360 [ F031683E6D1FEA157ABB2FF260B51E61 ] RDPWD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
15:17:01.0208 5360 RDPWD - ok
15:17:01.0240 5360 [ 518395321DC96FE2C9F0E96AC743B656 ] rdyboost C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
15:17:01.0255 5360 rdyboost - ok
15:17:01.0271 5360 [ 7B5E1419717FAC363A31CC302895217A ] RemoteAccess C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
15:17:01.0302 5360 RemoteAccess - ok
15:17:01.0318 5360 [ CB9A8683F4EF2BF99E123D79950D7935 ] RemoteRegistry C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
15:17:01.0349 5360 RemoteRegistry - ok
15:17:01.0365 5360 [ 78D072F35BC45D9E4E1B61895C152234 ] RpcEptMapper C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
15:17:01.0396 5360 RpcEptMapper - ok
15:17:01.0396 5360 [ 94D36C0E44677DD26981D2BFEEF2A29D ] RpcLocator C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
15:17:01.0412 5360 RpcLocator - ok
15:17:01.0427 5360 [ 7660F01D3B38ACA1747E397D21D790AF ] RpcSs C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
15:17:01.0458 5360 RpcSs - ok
15:17:01.0458 5360 [ 032B0D36AD92B582D869879F5AF5B928 ] rspndr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
15:17:01.0490 5360 rspndr - ok
15:17:01.0521 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] SamSs C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:17:01.0521 5360 SamSs - ok
15:17:01.0552 5360 [ 05D860DA1040F111503AC416CCEF2BCA ] sbp2port C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
15:17:01.0568 5360 sbp2port - ok
15:17:01.0583 5360 [ 8FC518FFE9519C2631D37515A68009C4 ] SCardSvr C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
15:17:01.0599 5360 SCardSvr - ok
15:17:01.0630 5360 [ 15EF268F7340C8ACCDB38183ABA93A82 ] SCDEmu C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SCDEmu.sys
15:17:01.0646 5360 SCDEmu - ok
15:17:01.0662 5360 [ 0693B5EC673E34DC147E195779A4DCF6 ] scfilter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
15:17:01.0708 5360 scfilter - ok
15:17:01.0740 5360 [ A04BB13F8A72F8B6E8B4071723E4E336 ] Schedule C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
15:17:01.0771 5360 Schedule - ok
15:17:01.0787 5360 [ 319C6B309773D063541D01DF8AC6F55F ] SCPolicySvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
15:17:01.0802 5360 SCPolicySvc - ok
15:17:01.0833 5360 [ 08236C4BCE5EDD0A0318A438AF28E0F7 ] SDRSVC C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
15:17:01.0896 5360 SDRSVC - ok
15:17:01.0990 5360 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] secdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
15:17:02.0021 5360 secdrv - ok
15:17:02.0037 5360 [ A59B3A4442C52060CC7A85293AA3546F ] seclogon C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
15:17:02.0083 5360 seclogon - ok
15:17:02.0115 5360 [ DCB7FCDCC97F87360F75D77425B81737 ] SENS C:\Windows\system32\sens.dll
15:17:02.0162 5360 SENS - ok
15:17:02.0208 5360 [ 50087FE1EE447009C9CC2997B90DE53F ] SensrSvc C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
15:17:02.0255 5360 SensrSvc - ok
15:17:02.0318 5360 [ 9AD8B8B515E3DF6ACD4212EF465DE2D1 ] Serenum C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
15:17:02.0349 5360 Serenum - ok
15:17:02.0380 5360 [ 5FB7FCEA0490D821F26F39CC5EA3D1E2 ] Serial C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
15:17:02.0396 5360 Serial - ok
15:17:02.0443 5360 [ 79BFFB520327FF916A582DFEA17AA813 ] sermouse C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
15:17:02.0474 5360 sermouse - ok
15:17:02.0505 5360 [ 4AE380F39A0032EAB7DD953030B26D28 ] SessionEnv C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
15:17:02.0552 5360 SessionEnv - ok
15:17:02.0583 5360 [ 9F976E1EB233DF46FCE808D9DEA3EB9C ] sffdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
15:17:02.0646 5360 sffdisk - ok
15:17:02.0662 5360 [ 932A68EE27833CFD57C1639D375F2731 ] sffp_mmc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
15:17:02.0708 5360 sffp_mmc - ok
15:17:02.0724 5360 [ 6D4CCAEDC018F1CF52866BBBAA235982 ] sffp_sd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
15:17:02.0755 5360 sffp_sd - ok
15:17:02.0771 5360 [ DB96666CC8312EBC45032F30B007A547 ] sfloppy C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
15:17:02.0802 5360 sfloppy - ok
15:17:02.0849 5360 [ D1A079A0DE2EA524513B6930C24527A2 ] SharedAccess C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
15:17:02.0880 5360 SharedAccess - ok
15:17:02.0927 5360 [ 414DA952A35BF5D50192E28263B40577 ] ShellHWDetection C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
15:17:02.0974 5360 ShellHWDetection - ok
15:17:02.0990 5360 [ 2565CAC0DC9FE0371BDCE60832582B2E ] sisagp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisagp.sys
15:17:03.0005 5360 sisagp - ok
15:17:03.0021 5360 [ A9F0486851BECB6DDA1D89D381E71055 ] SiSRaid2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
15:17:03.0037 5360 SiSRaid2 - ok
15:17:03.0052 5360 [ 3727097B55738E2F554972C3BE5BC1AA ] SiSRaid4 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
15:17:03.0099 5360 SiSRaid4 - ok
15:17:03.0224 5360 [ 388AE59FE75F1B959DFA0900923C61BB ] Skype C2C Service C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
15:17:03.0271 5360 Skype C2C Service - ok
15:17:03.0318 5360 [ E6CA63955B7DD193B9718B968026D887 ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
15:17:03.0333 5360 SkypeUpdate - ok
15:17:03.0365 5360 [ 3E21C083B8A01CB70BA1F09303010FCE ] Smb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
15:17:03.0380 5360 Smb - ok
15:17:03.0412 5360 [ 6A984831644ECA1A33FFEAE4126F4F37 ] SNMPTRAP C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
15:17:03.0412 5360 SNMPTRAP - ok
15:17:03.0427 5360 [ 95CF1AE7527FB70F7816563CBC09D942 ] spldr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
15:17:03.0427 5360 spldr - ok
15:17:03.0458 5360 [ 9AEA093B8F9C37CF45538382CABA2475 ] Spooler C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
15:17:03.0505 5360 Spooler - ok
15:17:03.0552 5360 [ CF87A1DE791347E75B98885214CED2B8 ] sppsvc C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
15:17:03.0615 5360 sppsvc - ok
15:17:03.0646 5360 [ B0180B20B065D89232A78A40FE56EAA6 ] sppuinotify C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
15:17:03.0677 5360 sppuinotify - ok
15:17:03.0708 5360 [ E4C2764065D66EA1D2D3EBC28FE99C46 ] srv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
15:17:03.0740 5360 srv - ok
15:17:03.0771 5360 [ 03F0545BD8D4C77FA0AE1CEEDFCC71AB ] srv2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
15:17:03.0787 5360 srv2 - ok
15:17:03.0802 5360 [ BE6BD660CAA6F291AE06A718A4FA8ABC ] srvnet C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
15:17:03.0818 5360 srvnet - ok
15:17:03.0849 5360 [ 64E44ACD8C238FCBBB78F0BA4BDC4B05 ] ssadbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssadbus.sys
15:17:03.0880 5360 ssadbus - ok
15:17:03.0896 5360 [ BB2C84A15C765DA89FD832B0E73F26CE ] ssadmdfl C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssadmdfl.sys
15:17:03.0912 5360 ssadmdfl - ok
15:17:03.0927 5360 [ 6D0D132DDC6F43EDA00DCED6D8B1CA31 ] ssadmdm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssadmdm.sys
15:17:03.0943 5360 ssadmdm - ok
15:17:03.0974 5360 [ D887C9FD02AC9FA880F6E5027A43E118 ] SSDPSRV C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
15:17:03.0990 5360 SSDPSRV - ok
15:17:04.0005 5360 [ D318F23BE45D5E3A107469EB64815B50 ] SstpSvc C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
15:17:04.0021 5360 SstpSvc - ok
15:17:04.0068 5360 [ 359FEE084F1173FFFFD7F9CCBD43D47F ] ssudmdm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys
15:17:04.0083 5360 ssudmdm - ok
15:17:04.0115 5360 StarOpen - ok
15:17:04.0146 5360 Steam Client Service - ok
15:17:04.0193 5360 [ 5A19667A580B1CE886EAF968B9743F45 ] Stereo Service C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
15:17:04.0208 5360 Stereo Service - ok
15:17:04.0224 5360 [ DB32D325C192B801DF274BFD12A7E72B ] stexstor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
15:17:04.0240 5360 stexstor - ok
15:17:04.0287 5360 [ E1FB3706030FB4578A0D72C2FC3689E4 ] StiSvc C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
15:17:04.0318 5360 StiSvc - ok
15:17:04.0349 5360 [ E58C78A848ADD9610A4DB6D214AF5224 ] swenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
15:17:04.0365 5360 swenum - ok
15:17:04.0380 5360 [ A28BD92DF340E57B024BA433165D34D7 ] swprv C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
15:17:04.0427 5360 swprv - ok
15:17:04.0458 5360 [ 36650D618CA34C9D357DFD3D89B2C56F ] SysMain C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
15:17:04.0496 5360 SysMain - ok
15:17:04.0511 5360 [ 763FECDC3D30C815FE72DD57936C6CD1 ] TabletInputService C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
15:17:04.0527 5360 TabletInputService - ok
15:17:04.0558 5360 [ 98A1E6BC9F766B0B0A5BF00AF847EF20 ] tap0901 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tap0901.sys
15:17:04.0574 5360 tap0901 - ok
15:17:04.0605 5360 [ 613BF4820361543956909043A265C6AC ] TapiSrv C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
15:17:04.0636 5360 TapiSrv - ok
15:17:04.0636 5360 [ B799D9FDB26111737F58288D8DC172D9 ] TBS C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
15:17:04.0667 5360 TBS - ok
15:17:04.0730 5360 [ 4E8B9BE71B807B3BAEDB7F4243F85E3C ] Tcpip C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
15:17:04.0746 5360 Tcpip - ok
15:17:04.0792 5360 [ 4E8B9BE71B807B3BAEDB7F4243F85E3C ] TCPIP6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
15:17:04.0824 5360 TCPIP6 - ok
15:17:04.0855 5360 [ 3EEBD3BD93DA46A26E89893C7AB2FF3B ] tcpipreg C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
15:17:04.0886 5360 tcpipreg - ok
15:17:04.0917 5360 [ 1CB91B2BD8F6DD367DFC2EF26FD751B2 ] TDPIPE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
15:17:04.0949 5360 TDPIPE - ok
15:17:04.0949 5360 [ 2C2C5AFE7EE4F620D69C23C0617651A8 ] TDTCP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
15:17:04.0964 5360 TDTCP - ok
15:17:04.0980 5360 [ B459575348C20E8121D6039DA063C704 ] tdx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
15:17:04.0996 5360 tdx - ok
15:17:04.0996 5360 [ 04DBF4B01EA4BF25A9A3E84AFFAC9B20 ] TermDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
15:17:05.0011 5360 TermDD - ok
15:17:05.0027 5360 [ 382C804C92811BE57829D8E550A900E2 ] TermService C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
15:17:05.0058 5360 TermService - ok
15:17:05.0089 5360 [ 42FB6AFD6B79D9FE07381609172E7CA4 ] Themes C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
15:17:05.0105 5360 Themes - ok
15:17:05.0136 5360 [ 146B6F43A673379A3C670E86D89BE5EA ] THREADORDER C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
15:17:05.0152 5360 THREADORDER - ok
15:17:05.0167 5360 [ 4792C0378DB99A9BC2AE2DE6CFFF0C3A ] TrkWks C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
15:17:05.0199 5360 TrkWks - ok
15:17:05.0246 5360 [ 2C49B175AEE1D4364B91B531417FE583 ] TrustedInstaller C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
15:17:05.0292 5360 TrustedInstaller - ok
15:17:05.0324 5360 [ B37B08F2E5EEB1A37E448E09BACE1101 ] tssecsrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
15:17:05.0339 5360 tssecsrv - ok
15:17:05.0355 5360 [ FD1D6C73E6333BE727CBCC6054247654 ] TsUsbFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
15:17:05.0371 5360 TsUsbFlt - ok
15:17:05.0417 5360 [ B2FA25D9B17A68BB93D58B0556E8C90D ] tunnel C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
15:17:05.0449 5360 tunnel - ok
15:17:05.0464 5360 [ 750FBCB269F4D7DD2E420C56B795DB6D ] uagp35 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
15:17:05.0480 5360 uagp35 - ok
15:17:05.0512 5360 [ EE43346C7E4B5E63E54F927BABBB32FF ] udfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
15:17:05.0543 5360 udfs - ok
15:17:05.0559 5360 [ 8344FD4FCE927880AA1AA7681D4927E5 ] UI0Detect C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
15:17:05.0575 5360 UI0Detect - ok
15:17:05.0606 5360 [ 44E8048ACE47BEFBFDC2E9BE4CBC8880 ] uliagpkx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
15:17:05.0606 5360 uliagpkx - ok
15:17:05.0622 5360 [ D295BED4B898F0FD999FCFA9B32B071B ] umbus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
15:17:05.0653 5360 umbus - ok
15:17:05.0684 5360 [ 7550AD0C6998BA1CB4843E920EE0FEAC ] UmPass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
15:17:05.0700 5360 UmPass - ok
15:17:05.0731 5360 [ 833FBB672460EFCE8011D262175FAD33 ] upnphost C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
15:17:05.0762 5360 upnphost - ok
15:17:05.0809 5360 [ 6E421CCC57059B0186C6259CA3B6DFC9 ] USBAAPL C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
15:17:05.0872 5360 USBAAPL - ok
15:17:05.0903 5360 [ BD9C55D7023C5DE374507ACC7A14E2AC ] usbccgp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
15:17:05.0934 5360 usbccgp - ok
15:17:05.0950 5360 [ 04EC7CEC62EC3B6D9354EEE93327FC82 ] usbcir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
15:17:05.0965 5360 usbcir - ok
15:17:05.0965 5360 [ F92DE757E4B7CE9C07C5E65423F3AE3B ] usbehci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
15:17:05.0981 5360 usbehci - ok
15:17:06.0012 5360 [ 8DC94AEC6A7E644A06135AE7506DC2E9 ] usbhub C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
15:17:06.0012 5360 usbhub - ok
15:17:06.0028 5360 [ E185D44FAC515A18D9DEDDC23C2CDF44 ] usbohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
15:17:06.0043 5360 usbohci - ok
15:17:06.0075 5360 [ 797D862FE0875E75C7CC4C1AD7B30252 ] usbprint C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
15:17:06.0090 5360 usbprint - ok
15:17:06.0106 5360 [ 576096CCBC07E7C4EA4F5E6686D6888F ] usbscan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
15:17:06.0137 5360 usbscan - ok
15:17:06.0153 5360 [ F991AB9CC6B908DB552166768176896A ] USBSTOR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
15:17:06.0168 5360 USBSTOR - ok
15:17:06.0184 5360 [ 68DF884CF41CDADA664BEB01DAF67E3D ] usbuhci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
15:17:06.0200 5360 usbuhci - ok
15:17:06.0247 5360 [ 45F4E7BF43DB40A6C6B4D92C76CBC3F2 ] usbvideo C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
15:17:06.0262 5360 usbvideo - ok
15:17:06.0293 5360 [ 081E6E1C91AEC36758902A9F727CD23C ] UxSms C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
15:17:06.0325 5360 UxSms - ok
15:17:06.0340 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] VaultSvc C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:17:06.0356 5360 VaultSvc - ok
15:17:06.0403 5360 [ FF7FF42DD951DB8CF70E70184AA018EA ] VBoxDrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxDrv.sys
15:17:06.0418 5360 VBoxDrv - ok
15:17:06.0450 5360 [ 85BE2230CFEF3FB299358E45A33F29A9 ] VBoxNetAdp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetAdp.sys
15:17:06.0481 5360 VBoxNetAdp - ok
15:17:06.0497 5360 [ A059C4C3EDB09E07D21A8E5C0AABD3CB ] vdrvroot C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
15:17:06.0497 5360 vdrvroot - ok
15:17:06.0528 5360 [ C3CD30495687C2A2F66A65CA6FD89BE9 ] vds C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
15:17:06.0575 5360 vds - ok
15:17:06.0575 5360 [ 17C408214EA61696CEC9C66E388B14F3 ] vga C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
15:17:06.0590 5360 vga - ok
15:17:06.0606 5360 [ 8E38096AD5C8570A6F1570A61E251561 ] VgaSave C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
15:17:06.0637 5360 VgaSave - ok
15:17:06.0637 5360 [ 5461686CCA2FDA57B024547733AB42E3 ] vhdmp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
15:17:06.0653 5360 vhdmp - ok
15:17:06.0668 5360 [ C829317A37B4BEA8F39735D4B076E923 ] viaagp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys
15:17:06.0684 5360 viaagp - ok
15:17:06.0700 5360 [ E02F079A6AA107F06B16549C6E5C7B74 ] ViaC7 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viac7.sys
15:17:06.0731 5360 ViaC7 - ok
15:17:06.0747 5360 [ E43574F6A56A0EE11809B48C09E4FD3C ] viaide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
15:17:06.0747 5360 viaide - ok
15:17:06.0778 5360 [ 4C63E00F2F4B5F86AB48A58CD990F212 ] volmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
15:17:06.0778 5360 volmgr - ok
15:17:06.0825 5360 [ B5BB72067DDDDBBFB04B2F89FF8C3C87 ] volmgrx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
15:17:06.0840 5360 volmgrx - ok
15:17:06.0887 5360 [ F497F67932C6FA693D7DE2780631CFE7 ] volsnap C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
15:17:06.0903 5360 volsnap - ok
15:17:06.0950 5360 [ 9DFA0CC2F8855A04816729651175B631 ] vsmraid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
15:17:06.0981 5360 vsmraid - ok
15:17:07.0043 5360 [ 209A3B1901B83AEB8527ED211CCE9E4C ] VSS C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
15:17:07.0106 5360 VSS - ok
15:17:07.0122 5360 [ 90567B1E658001E79D7C8BBD3DDE5AA6 ] vwifibus C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
15:17:07.0153 5360 vwifibus - ok
15:17:07.0200 5360 [ 55187FD710E27D5095D10A472C8BAF1C ] W32Time C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
15:17:07.0247 5360 W32Time - ok
15:17:07.0293 5360 [ DE3721E89C653AA281428C8A69745D90 ] WacomPen C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
15:17:07.0340 5360 WacomPen - ok
15:17:07.0403 5360 [ 3C3C78515F5AB448B022BDF5B8FFDD2E ] WANARP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
15:17:07.0450 5360 WANARP - ok
15:17:07.0465 5360 [ 3C3C78515F5AB448B022BDF5B8FFDD2E ] Wanarpv6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
15:17:07.0481 5360 Wanarpv6 - ok
15:17:07.0640 5360 [ 353A04C273EC58475D8633E75CCD5604 ] WatAdminSvc C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
15:17:07.0703 5360 WatAdminSvc - ok
15:17:07.0781 5360 [ 691E3285E53DCA558E1A84667F13E15A ] wbengine C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
15:17:07.0875 5360 wbengine - ok
15:17:07.0921 5360 [ 9614B5D29DC76AC3C29F6D2D3AA70E67 ] WbioSrvc C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
15:17:07.0937 5360 WbioSrvc - ok
15:17:07.0984 5360 [ 34EEE0DFAADB4F691D6D5308A51315DC ] wcncsvc C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
15:17:08.0000 5360 wcncsvc - ok
15:17:08.0000 5360 [ 5D930B6357A6D2AF4D7653BDABBF352F ] WcsPlugInService C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
15:17:08.0046 5360 WcsPlugInService - ok
15:17:08.0062 5360 [ 1112A9BADACB47B7C0BB0392E3158DFF ] Wd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
15:17:08.0078 5360 Wd - ok
15:17:08.0109 5360 [ A840213F1ACDCC175B4D1D5AAEAC0D7A ] Wdf01000 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
15:17:08.0125 5360 Wdf01000 - ok
15:17:08.0140 5360 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] WdiServiceHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
15:17:08.0171 5360 WdiServiceHost - ok
15:17:08.0171 5360 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] WdiSystemHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
15:17:08.0187 5360 WdiSystemHost - ok
15:17:08.0203 5360 [ A9D880F97530D5B8FEE278923349929D ] WebClient C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
15:17:08.0234 5360 WebClient - ok
15:17:08.0250 5360 [ 760F0AFE937A77CFF27153206534F275 ] Wecsvc C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
15:17:08.0281 5360 Wecsvc - ok
15:17:08.0296 5360 [ AC804569BB2364FB6017370258A4091B ] wercplsupport C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
15:17:08.0312 5360 wercplsupport - ok
15:17:08.0343 5360 [ 08E420D873E4FD85241EE2421B02C4A4 ] WerSvc C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
15:17:08.0390 5360 WerSvc - ok
15:17:08.0421 5360 [ 8B9A943F3B53861F2BFAF6C186168F79 ] WfpLwf C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
15:17:08.0437 5360 WfpLwf - ok
15:17:08.0453 5360 [ 5CF95B35E59E2A38023836FFF31BE64C ] WIMMount C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
15:17:08.0453 5360 WIMMount - ok
15:17:08.0515 5360 [ 082CF481F659FAE0DE51AD060881EB47 ] WinDefend C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll
15:17:08.0564 5360 WinDefend - ok
15:17:08.0595 5360 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
15:17:08.0658 5360 [ F62E510B6AD4C21EB9FE8668ED251826 ] Winmgmt C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
15:17:08.0736 5360 Winmgmt - ok
15:17:08.0798 5360 [ 1B91CD34EA3A90AB6A4EF0550174F4CC ] WinRM C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
15:17:08.0861 5360 WinRM - ok
15:17:08.0892 5360 [ A67E5F9A400F3BD1BE3D80613B45F708 ] WinUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
15:17:08.0908 5360 WinUsb - ok
15:17:08.0939 5360 [ 16935C98FF639D185086A3529B1F2067 ] Wlansvc C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
15:17:08.0970 5360 Wlansvc - ok
15:17:09.0048 5360 [ 5E7C103F8475C4289847D15E129C20F7 ] wlidsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
15:17:09.0080 5360 wlidsvc - ok
15:17:09.0095 5360 [ 0217679B8FCA58714C3BF2726D2CA84E ] WmiAcpi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
15:17:09.0111 5360 WmiAcpi - ok
15:17:09.0126 5360 [ 6EB6B66517B048D87DC1856DDF1F4C3F ] wmiApSrv C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
15:17:09.0142 5360 wmiApSrv - ok
15:17:09.0189 5360 [ 3B40D3A61AA8C21B88AE57C58AB3122E ] WMPNetworkSvc C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
15:17:09.0220 5360 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
15:17:09.0220 5360 [ A2F0EC770A92F2B3F9DE6D518E11409C ] WPCSvc C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
15:17:09.0267 5360 WPCSvc - ok
15:17:09.0298 5360 [ AA53356D60AF47EACC85BC617A4F3F66 ] WPDBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
15:17:09.0314 5360 WPDBusEnum - ok
15:17:09.0330 5360 [ 6DB3276587B853BF886B69528FDB048C ] ws2ifsl C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
15:17:09.0361 5360 ws2ifsl - ok
15:17:09.0376 5360 [ 6F5D49EFE0E7164E03AE773A3FE25340 ] wscsvc C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
15:17:09.0392 5360 wscsvc - ok
15:17:09.0392 5360 WSearch - ok
15:17:09.0439 5360 [ FC3EC24FCE372C89423E015A2AC1A31E ] wuauserv C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
15:17:09.0470 5360 wuauserv - ok
15:17:09.0501 5360 [ 06E6F32C8D0A3F66D956F57B43A2E070 ] WudfPf C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
15:17:09.0533 5360 WudfPf - ok
15:17:09.0548 5360 [ 867C301E8B790040AE9CF6486E8041DF ] WUDFRd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
15:17:09.0567 5360 WUDFRd - ok
15:17:09.0601 5360 [ FE47B7BC8EA320C2D9B5E5BF6E303765 ] wudfsvc C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
15:17:09.0617 5360 wudfsvc - ok
15:17:09.0648 5360 [ 3C5E51C05BE9B56EAFF4E388C3AB25E4 ] WwanSvc C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
15:17:09.0679 5360 WwanSvc - ok
15:17:09.0726 5360 XDva404 - ok
15:17:09.0742 5360 ================ Scan global ===============================
15:17:09.0773 5360 [ DAB748AE0439955ED2FA22357533DDDB ] C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
15:17:09.0789 5360 [ 1F5F07091D50244F17DD8D5147A628CC ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
15:17:09.0789 5360 [ 1F5F07091D50244F17DD8D5147A628CC ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
15:17:09.0804 5360 [ 364455805E64882844EE9ACB72522830 ] C:\Windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
15:17:09.0835 5360 [ 5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 ] C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
15:17:09.0835 5360 [Global] - ok
15:17:09.0835 5360 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
15:17:09.0835 5360 [ A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
15:17:10.0023 5360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
15:17:10.0023 5360 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
15:17:10.0023 5360 [ 94B1503213A92292B5D23BBF4679DF7A ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:17:10.0023 5360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
15:17:10.0054 5360 [ F255A5979DDBDA2157BAB923E44CD3F7 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
15:17:10.0054 5360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
15:17:10.0070 5360 [ EB21C331CA666B60C735AB038CF3D688 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3
15:17:10.0070 5360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3 - ok
15:17:10.0070 5360 ================ Scan active images ========================
15:17:10.0070 5360 [ B7EFEF22FF426EC4158A177CB3B558D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys
15:17:10.0070 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys - ok
15:17:10.0070 5360 [ 338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
15:17:10.0070 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys - ok
15:17:10.0085 5360 [ 5428227D4730EBDFC842E9FB593F8C8A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Dumpata.sys
15:17:10.0085 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Dumpata.sys - ok
15:17:10.0085 5360 [ 62A63EF2F3053B461CB327E4D69AAA74 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys
15:17:10.0085 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys - ok
15:17:10.0085 5360 [ 139723C3A6EB619CBD62ABB437E930DF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
15:17:10.0085 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys - ok
15:17:10.0085 5360 [ 505506526A9D467307B3C393DEDAF858 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys
15:17:10.0085 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys - ok
15:17:10.0085 5360 [ BE167ED0FDB9C1FA1133953C18D5A6C9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys
15:17:10.0101 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys - ok
15:17:10.0101 5360 [ F9756A98D69098DCA8945D62858A812C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys
15:17:10.0101 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys - ok
15:17:10.0101 5360 [ 0FE7773CD592DAE0CA994BA987F44E85 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys
15:17:10.0101 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys - ok
15:17:10.0101 5360 [ DAEFB28E3AF5A76ABCC2C3078C07327F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys
15:17:10.0101 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys - ok
15:17:10.0101 5360 [ 1DB262A9F8C087E8153D89BEF3D2235F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys
15:17:10.0101 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys - ok
15:17:10.0117 5360 [ 23DAE03F29D253AE74C44F99E515F9A1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys
15:17:10.0117 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys - ok
15:17:10.0117 5360 [ 5A53CA1598DD4156D44196D200C94B8A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys
15:17:10.0117 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys - ok
15:17:10.0117 5360 [ 44B0A53CD4F27D50ED461DAE0C0B4E1F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys
15:17:10.0117 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys - ok
15:17:10.0117 5360 [ 2F885864D5BC8A16C86BEE595969A48A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
15:17:10.0117 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ B459575348C20E8121D6039DA063C704 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ 8E38096AD5C8570A6F1570A61E251561 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ 15C126D1B55814B9E5CAB10A9C1F4C67 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ CB45A417C8EF7BA6BAC67EDCDDED8700 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ 14370FB29526F593C04FA48B5D69F7F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ 280122DDCF04B378EDD1AD54D71C1E54 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys - ok
15:17:10.0132 5360 [ 9EBBBA55060F786F0FCAA3893BFA2806 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
15:17:10.0132 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys - ok
15:17:10.0148 5360 [ 6DB3276587B853BF886B69528FDB048C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
15:17:10.0148 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys - ok
15:17:10.0148 5360 [ 6270CCAE2A86DE6D146529FE55B3246A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys
15:17:10.0148 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys - ok
15:17:10.0148 5360 [ 8B9A943F3B53861F2BFAF6C186168F79 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys
15:17:10.0148 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys - ok
15:17:10.0148 5360 [ 80B275B1CE3B0E79909DB7B39AF74D51 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys
15:17:10.0148 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys - ok
15:17:10.0148 5360 [ 5FB7FCEA0490D821F26F39CC5EA3D1E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys
15:17:10.0148 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys - ok
15:17:10.0148 5360 [ 3C3C78515F5AB448B022BDF5B8FFDD2E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys
15:17:10.0148 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys - ok
15:17:10.0164 5360 [ FF7FF42DD951DB8CF70E70184AA018EA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys
15:17:10.0164 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys - ok
15:17:10.0164 5360 [ 04DBF4B01EA4BF25A9A3E84AFFAC9B20 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys
15:17:10.0164 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys - ok
15:17:10.0164 5360 [ 15EF268F7340C8ACCDB38183ABA93A82 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys
15:17:10.0164 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys - ok
15:17:10.0164 5360 [ D528BC58A489409BA40334EBF96A311B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys
15:17:10.0164 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys - ok
15:17:10.0164 5360 [ FC6B9FF600CC585EA38B12589BD4E246 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
15:17:10.0164 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys - ok
15:17:10.0164 5360 [ E9A0A4D07E53D8FEA2BB8387A3293C58 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
15:17:10.0164 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ 1A050B0274BFB3890703D490F330C0DA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ F024449C97EC1E464AAFFDA18593DB88 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ 2287078ED48FCFC477B05B20CF38F36F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ 2018C4E9A40B122408763A5635CF14D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ A426B2DC795531D99E2EE1952AEC051A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ 4D7E34E36E586EA26F171A258341BD80 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys - ok
15:17:10.0179 5360 [ B2FA25D9B17A68BB93D58B0556E8C90D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys
15:17:10.0179 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys - ok
15:17:10.0195 5360 [ 113B224CA1F55673C410A91D986D2276 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
15:17:10.0195 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll - ok
15:17:10.0195 5360 [ DE91DCC7BC55E940979097E98F743205 ] C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
15:17:10.0195 5360 C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe - ok
15:17:10.0195 5360 [ B69E6F70CE1151C8D62ABC9DEF64DFBE ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
15:17:10.0195 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys - ok
15:17:10.0195 5360 [ 16498EBC04AE9DD07049A8884B205C05 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
15:17:10.0195 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys - ok
15:17:10.0195 5360 [ E405328A0E38BF823E2361C413283F6D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
15:17:10.0195 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys - ok
15:17:10.0195 5360 [ 8EEF52AD831471E323EE7364A8656D35 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1y6032.sys
15:17:10.0195 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1y6032.sys - ok
15:17:10.0210 5360 [ F92DE757E4B7CE9C07C5E65423F3AE3B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys
15:17:10.0210 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys - ok
15:17:10.0210 5360 [ 3AA940AA9AC3055FE32FF2D3D20CCD28 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
15:17:10.0210 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys - ok
15:17:10.0210 5360 [ 68DF884CF41CDADA664BEB01DAF67E3D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
15:17:10.0210 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys - ok
15:17:10.0210 5360 [ 1B133875B8AA8AC48969BD3458AFE9F5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
15:17:10.0210 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\1394ohci.sys - ok
15:17:10.0210 5360 [ 9036377B8A6C15DC2EEC53E489D159B5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
15:17:10.0210 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys - ok
15:17:10.0210 5360 [ 185ADA973B5020655CEE342059A86CBB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
15:17:10.0210 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ 9AD8B8B515E3DF6ACD4212EF465DE2D1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serenum.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serenum.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ CBE8C58A8579CFE5FCCF809E6F114E89 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ 3B514D27BFC4ACCB4037BC6685F766E0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ 57EC4AEF73660166074D8F7F31C0D4FD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ E4A8AEC125A2E43A9E32AFEEA7C9C888 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ D9F91EAFEC2815365CBE6D167E4E332A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys - ok
15:17:10.0226 5360 [ 38FBE267E7E6983311179230FACB1017 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
15:17:10.0226 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys - ok
15:17:10.0242 5360 [ 0FE8B15916307A6AC12BFB6A63E45507 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
15:17:10.0242 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys - ok
15:17:10.0242 5360 [ 631E3E205AD6D86F2AED6A4A8E69F2DB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys
15:17:10.0242 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys - ok
15:17:10.0242 5360 [ ADEF52CA1AEAE82B50DF86B56413107E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
15:17:10.0242 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys - ok
15:17:10.0242 5360 [ 44101F495A83EA6401D886E7FD70096B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys
15:17:10.0242 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys - ok
15:17:10.0242 5360 [ FB18CC1D4C2E716B6B903B0AC0CC0609 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys
15:17:10.0242 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys - ok
15:17:10.0242 5360 [ F6B032F03602321CBAD380A6EB883525 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cbfs3.sys
15:17:10.0242 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cbfs3.sys - ok
15:17:10.0257 5360 [ 5DCEF0C32BE0F33277326586FA503689 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys
15:17:10.0257 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys - ok
15:17:10.0257 5360 [ E58C78A848ADD9610A4DB6D214AF5224 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys
15:17:10.0257 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys - ok
15:17:10.0257 5360 [ D295BED4B898F0FD999FCFA9B32B071B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys
15:17:10.0257 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys - ok
15:17:10.0257 5360 [ 8DC94AEC6A7E644A06135AE7506DC2E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys
15:17:10.0257 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys - ok
15:17:10.0257 5360 [ A4BDC541E69674FBFF1A8FF00BE913F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
15:17:10.0257 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys - ok
15:17:10.0257 5360 [ 27F9288AF019E6DACA281EDE51FF5928 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
15:17:10.0257 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ A5EF29D5315111C80A5C1ABAD14C8972 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HdAudio.sys - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ D72708C9F49500C13D7D067E169B7715 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ F88A52EB62019D6A62FDD9E08034DBD8 ] C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ B1EC3A650C8640BA5094D7C4F02A798B ] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ 21139ED432EFB4A8CDF715862DBDF9E0 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avglogx.dll
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avglogx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ AE4D9DC676A2517DEE3E51978BCFE47C ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgntopensslx.dll
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgntopensslx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0273 5360 [ 8BEC8631AED9C58EF8DD7CE1755F86AA ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgsysx.dll
15:17:10.0273 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgsysx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0289 5360 [ 5787196F32D043572EC6565C0EF1B8E0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
15:17:10.0289 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys - ok
15:17:10.0289 5360 [ BD9C55D7023C5DE374507ACC7A14E2AC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
15:17:10.0289 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys - ok
15:17:10.0289 5360 [ 45F4E7BF43DB40A6C6B4D92C76CBC3F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
15:17:10.0289 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbvideo.sys - ok
15:17:10.0289 5360 [ F991AB9CC6B908DB552166768176896A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
15:17:10.0289 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS - ok
15:17:10.0289 5360 [ 6C26122F1931D4D7810240F32DDCE890 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
15:17:10.0289 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys - ok
15:17:10.0289 5360 [ 931A1DF1520ABC6E84BA4A75E6957025 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
15:17:10.0289 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ 10C19F8290891AF023EAEC0832E1EB4D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ 9E3CED91863E6EE98C24794D05E27A71 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdhid.sys - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ 2C388D2CD01C9042596CF3C8F3C7B24D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ F95D55859E9ABF442161A738CDACA3B2 ] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgchjwx.dll
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgchjwx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ 6D2EDE5CC51FF35004BD07E9EF3E1996 ] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgcclix.dll
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgcclix.dll - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ 414F57444511B818DB23FA5CF89F3205 ] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgclitx.dll
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgclitx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0304 5360 [ 6167870E1C50E29C18F5120524C0C191 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
15:17:10.0304 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe - ok
15:17:10.0320 5360 [ A2A3B266093FDB25E81A44F2EB463026 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcorex.dll
15:17:10.0320 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcorex.dll - ok
15:17:10.0320 5360 [ 3961DE6134280FD3BC911D5B2119CECF ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcertx.dll
15:17:10.0320 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcertx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0320 5360 [ 2E967B05E5D1EF57632819BDC54F19B1 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgchclx.dll
15:17:10.0320 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgchclx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0320 5360 [ 8564728CB493B0704EDB9A3607B3DDE9 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcommx.dll
15:17:10.0320 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcommx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0320 5360 [ 099D9F937F6EE23672391B3A5BD6D7E5 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgntsqlitex.dll
15:17:10.0320 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgntsqlitex.dll - ok
15:17:10.0320 5360 [ 565D78187494FB5F08B5A52DEB2AEA7A ] C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
15:17:10.0320 5360 C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ 070C5B9D3006602A07757179D9B56F5D ] C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ E87F5393F7D8CE2FACC4DFF703531392 ] C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ B2DB6ABA2E292235749B80A9C3DFA867 ] C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ 6C765E82B57F2E66CE9C54AC238471D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ F1DD3ACAEE5E6B4BBC69BC6DF75CEF66 ] C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ DAA3903F06116AE9EE7AC1D1B93684A4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll - ok
15:17:10.0335 5360 [ 7FF15A4F092CD4A96055BA69F903E3E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll
15:17:10.0335 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0351 5360 [ FF5688D309347F2720911D8796912834 ] C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll
15:17:10.0351 5360 C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll - ok
15:17:10.0351 5360 [ 4A8E2F20809CC161107FAA94F6CF2685 ] C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll
15:17:10.0351 5360 C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0351 5360 [ 9C278785347BCC991F8EA2999D90F58D ] C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll
15:17:10.0351 5360 C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll - ok
15:17:10.0351 5360 [ CFC97F07904067A1E5FAE195D534DA3A ] C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll
15:17:10.0351 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll - ok
15:17:10.0351 5360 [ 10FB16B50AFFDA6D44588F3C445DC273 ] C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll
15:17:10.0351 5360 C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0351 5360 [ 8CC3C111D653E96F3EA1590891491D71 ] C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
15:17:10.0351 5360 C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ B7230010D97787AF3D25E4C82F2B06B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ A8BB45F9ECAD993461E0FEF8E2A99152 ] C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ C9618BC9B2B0FD7C1138D8774795A79B ] C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ 9DC80A8AAAAAC397BDAB3C67165A824E ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ 928CF7268086631F54C3D8E17238C6DD ] C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ 5A043BDA3BFADD5B4C16F3BDE5EC4312 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll - ok
15:17:10.0367 5360 [ 059FC59F97A6220C46A612A9470A00B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
15:17:10.0367 5360 C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll - ok
15:17:10.0382 5360 [ D1DE1EAFDE97BE41CF6585027FF3E732 ] C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll
15:17:10.0382 5360 C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0382 5360 [ D0E0086BA353C379DCFE8624E8B8F17A ] C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
15:17:10.0382 5360 C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll - ok
15:17:10.0382 5360 [ AE09B85158C66E2C154C5C9B3C0027B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
15:17:10.0382 5360 C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0382 5360 [ 4F154D2C9C6DF951FD6E5AABBAE6B5EE ] C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll
15:17:10.0382 5360 C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll - ok
15:17:10.0382 5360 [ 6377051C63D5552A311935C67E9FDFDC ] C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll
15:17:10.0382 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0382 5360 [ A543AC1F7138376D778D630A35FCBC4C ] C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll
15:17:10.0382 5360 C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 95E2376B3323F062EB562B8586D0F14A ] C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 6A13B4F3B3F575F1E24B877B9359AABA ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 1C60E09CA1C3A045BC4D367F67C915B7 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 6951562DC4625EEFC6EACD52AD165866 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 589CBC4989F750E1DA35625AB481CF43 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 3BE0D923AA45A4DBE091C2D84F0B4FE7 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0398 5360 [ 3FFAEA12666E565FF51BF2FCA674F543 ] C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
15:17:10.0398 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0414 5360 [ BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018 ] C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
15:17:10.0414 5360 C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0414 5360 [ AE8EB083B050E17A7D6EB5E28AECDDD6 ] C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
15:17:10.0414 5360 C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0414 5360 [ CC4ED8BEA78B0DCA6F217E014C3291A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll
15:17:10.0414 5360 C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll - ok
15:17:10.0414 5360 [ AD88D390C9417C959E08F8BF6F2B8154 ] C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
15:17:10.0414 5360 C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll - ok
15:17:10.0414 5360 [ 68EAAEDF0365168B804E8728368FA946 ] C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
15:17:10.0414 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll - ok
15:17:10.0414 5360 [ 2E33DFD10F28F86C3FC40EE123CC3904 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:10.0414 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ 938F39B50BAFE13D6F58C7790682C010 ] C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ 5FCD3320AAE71506B43F9E12E4E72172 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ 4D52150FC35E333F6CBBB6B6E6D9366D ] C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ DAB748AE0439955ED2FA22357533DDDB ] C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ 23AB7E36551C6BA5370EF7F05142F0EB ] C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ 342271F6142E7C70805B8A81E1BA5F5C ] C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe - ok
15:17:10.0429 5360 [ 1F5F07091D50244F17DD8D5147A628CC ] C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
15:17:10.0429 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0445 5360 [ 79D10964DE86B292320E9DFE02282A23 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys
15:17:10.0445 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys - ok
15:17:10.0445 5360 [ 364455805E64882844EE9ACB72522830 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll
15:17:10.0445 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0445 5360 [ 7C76B61A5E1EF5D1FA554CF134100F18 ] C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll
15:17:10.0445 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll - ok
15:17:10.0445 5360 [ B5C5DCAD3899512020D135600129D665 ] C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
15:17:10.0445 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe - ok
15:17:10.0445 5360 [ 9F794D728D63513D8649EE6DC8BAEDCB ] C:\Windows\System32\KBDNE.DLL
15:17:10.0445 5360 C:\Windows\System32\KBDNE.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0445 5360 [ C733D233B623B7FFCE5031E4B756EE26 ] C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll
15:17:10.0445 5360 C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0460 5360 [ 5997D769CDB108390DCFAEBF442BF816 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll
15:17:10.0460 5360 C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
15:17:10.0460 5360 [ CAEF9CD6C10B1017E2C298D849CD31DB ] C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll
15:17:10.0460 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll - ok
15:17:10.0460 5360 [ C25F054900BD3CC5C333E7B0FA75DA91 ] C:\Windows\System32\KBDUSX.DLL
15:17:10.0460 5360 C:\Windows\System32\KBDUSX.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0460 5360 [ F08F6FCD09F9BE94C37ACC1B344685FF ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll
15:17:10.0460 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll - ok
15:17:10.0460 5360 [ 919001D2BB17DF06CA3F8AC16AD039F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll
15:17:10.0460 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll - ok
15:17:10.0460 5360 [ 633C2C060CF857099F6C4F8D75C952B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll
15:17:10.0460 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ 863F793D15B4026B1A5FDECA873D4D84 ] C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ C95CA687D32DDAB1C91E1122E80D5E16 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ 8AEA9A37C1A3565A204D37C5E72AB791 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ 3369D021265E369D57317D61FA86DD79 ] C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ 5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\services.exe - ok
15:17:10.0476 5360 [ 4A054C853031616D161A84BECF281F47 ] C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll
15:17:10.0476 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ E361AE3010EA4B3123DAB5BDAE21798F ] C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ BA51FFE170C5B3AE8EC4F5BD2581A29E ] C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ D412B1B72C5AB020218E9A047D90CA05 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ 1128637CAD49A8E3C8B5FA5D0A061525 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ 245F4691314F42D4D1BC06442F0B2086 ] C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ 250AA41DE690561AF1282D598914564C ] C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0492 5360 [ 69678722290C78D5D7198C60B5A4E3E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll
15:17:10.0492 5360 C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0507 5360 [ 5CCDCD40E732D54E0F7451AC66AC1C87 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll
15:17:10.0507 5360 C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0507 5360 [ 82C089EA2A3EEFADF3588EA71E8BDADA ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll
15:17:10.0507 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0507 5360 [ 6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 ] C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
15:17:10.0507 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe - ok
15:17:10.0507 5360 [ FB4EB9352B7D698E6B3C2AA2ED724DAD ] C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll
15:17:10.0507 5360 C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll - ok
15:17:10.0507 5360 [ FC7650224790CAE75A5E9231961FDEC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll
15:17:10.0507 5360 C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll - ok
15:17:10.0507 5360 [ 50BA656134F78AF64E4DD3C8B6FEFD7E ] C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll
15:17:10.0507 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ BF6D6ED5FADCEEE885BD0144ECF1BA27 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ 418E881201583A3039D81F43E39E6C78 ] C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ BDA0B954A30498B5A7EDC6204CBA07ED ] C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ C90878913DF3DC504790282043DB5F4C ] C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ 6DCFAEC6D1334AA6CDF8961DB4633CBF ] C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ E343CABBD8D600ABAF3F11625D33B3D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll - ok
15:17:10.0523 5360 [ 7321F18D1F820612ED0E9F2D4B578A7E ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll
15:17:10.0523 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ 8999B8631C7FD9F7F9EC3CAFD953BA24 ] C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ 73E8667A19FEEDD856DF2695E9E511D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ B40420876B9288E0A1C8CCA8A84E5DC9 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ 8EA53101FF2B15BDFF934B62A8FB326D ] C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ 4C1E16B9A53102C8D6FBA587CBCB95DE ] C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ C1809B9907ADEDAF16F50C894100883B ] C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll - ok
15:17:10.0539 5360 [ 3D3CBD1847F980FB03343A63671E7886 ] C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
15:17:10.0539 5360 C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll - ok
15:17:10.0554 5360 [ 0450CF487ECD8A67B56F59F9A96D024D ] C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll
15:17:10.0554 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll - ok
15:17:10.0554 5360 [ 45DAF17CA094EB0A3E7A3955B31F03B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\LIVESSP.DLL
15:17:10.0554 5360 C:\Windows\System32\LIVESSP.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0554 5360 [ 37CC990D4E2CDFAE12AC47F6B620FC13 ] C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll
15:17:10.0554 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll - ok
15:17:10.0554 5360 [ ED8EC63F7522DF4852147C84EC62C36A ] C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll
15:17:10.0554 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll - ok
15:17:10.0554 5360 [ D29E45078CF4020CE0AAC82EC652D1EA ] C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll
15:17:10.0554 5360 C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll - ok
15:17:10.0554 5360 [ E8449FE262D7406BCB2AC2A45C53EC5F ] C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll
15:17:10.0554 5360 C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ 4E5FE39C1076D115EC8BFCFE14D75B80 ] C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ 91F434FF6606ED9BDC6A05D651B69553 ] C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ 8124944EC89D6A1815E4E53F5B96AAF4 ] C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ 7222995615BF93B628DCEA4BD6CCACF7 ] C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ FD07F21E0A19C27ED4E1EEC2B07452B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ 4BDBBE5E4208022DD794F7EEEB0F7366 ] C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll - ok
15:17:10.0570 5360 [ 54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 ] C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
15:17:10.0570 5360 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe - ok
15:17:10.0585 5360 [ EC7BC28D207DA09E79B3E9FAF8B232CA ] C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll
15:17:10.0585 5360 C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll - ok
15:17:10.0585 5360 [ 1097F3035BAF46CED8B332B3564C5108 ] C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll
15:17:10.0585 5360 C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0585 5360 [ D15618A0FF8DBC2C5BF3726BACC75A0B ] C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll
15:17:10.0585 5360 C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0585 5360 [ 5893EBDCE371174AC89ECD7731DD6D77 ] C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll
15:17:10.0585 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll - ok
15:17:10.0585 5360 [ F87D30E72E03D579A5199CCB3831D6EA ] C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll
15:17:10.0585 5360 C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll - ok
15:17:10.0585 5360 [ 6703E366CC18D3B6E534F5CF7DF39CEE ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys
15:17:10.0585 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ 08DFDBD2FD4EA951DC46B1C7661ED35A ] C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ 4470E3C1E0C3378E4CAB137893C12C3A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ E4284FCF99FEA13A7E1836F87AE356F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ 6A6B2EE4565A178035BE2A4FF6F2C968 ] C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ 5A19667A580B1CE886EAF968B9743F45 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ 702254574E7E52052DE39408457B7149 ] C:\Windows\System32\version.dll
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Windows\System32\version.dll - ok
15:17:10.0601 5360 [ 9E4B0E7472B4CEBA9E17F440B8CB0AB8 ] C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv
15:17:10.0601 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv - ok
15:17:10.0617 5360 [ 557C69A479F00DE9AB885A1A9C28889A ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvstres.dll
15:17:10.0617 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvstres.dll - ok
15:17:10.0617 5360 [ BDA164FB03B649BBEE46F5CB5A6770B1 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvwl.dll
15:17:10.0617 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvwl.dll - ok
15:17:10.0617 5360 [ 3FD15B4611D9BDA3F8013548C0ECAECA ] C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll
15:17:10.0617 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll - ok
15:17:10.0617 5360 [ 7660F01D3B38ACA1747E397D21D790AF ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
15:17:10.0617 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll - ok
15:17:10.0617 5360 [ 78D072F35BC45D9E4E1B61895C152234 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
15:17:10.0617 5360 C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll - ok
15:17:10.0617 5360 [ EE5C8E27C37B79CB54A2FCEEED2DC262 ] C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL
15:17:10.0617 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ 81F08948A0F1475894C99D4D19A158A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ 3F50200237961034FACE602373838980 ] C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ 3EF0D8AB08385AAB5802E773511A2E6A ] C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ E904178851A6A44BFA97E064EF779E9D ] C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ 241E015DD809CFB23242F890B1FC575B ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ 28CA821606669BB9215CE010767720FA ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll - ok
15:17:10.0632 5360 [ C30A3E5DEEEBA22E782AC54C5AF5F352 ] C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll
15:17:10.0632 5360 C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll - ok
15:17:10.0648 5360 [ F14A9B1778376D0B1788E402AC1F831A ] C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll
15:17:10.0648 5360 C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll - ok
15:17:10.0648 5360 [ 352B3DC62A0D259A82A052238425C872 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
15:17:10.0648 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0648 5360 [ 12C45E3CB6D65F73209549E2D02ECA7A ] C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll
15:17:10.0648 5360 C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll - ok
15:17:10.0648 5360 [ CE3B4E731638D2EF62FCB419BE0D39F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll
15:17:10.0648 5360 C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0648 5360 [ 243974EC02F7AE49E4179C54624143AB ] C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll
15:17:10.0648 5360 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll - ok
15:17:10.0665 5360 [ 8C338238C16777A802D6A9211EB2BA50 ] C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
15:17:10.0665 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll - ok
15:17:10.0681 5360 [ 63BFDF555DA2075A77D677829C3CCCD0 ] C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll
15:17:10.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll - ok
15:17:10.0681 5360 [ 84174CA0E190BB9D1EFD0F005FE13B35 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18120_none_72d2e82386681b36\GdiPlus.dll
15:17:10.0681 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18120_none_72d2e82386681b36\GdiPlus.dll - ok
15:17:10.0681 5360 [ 139D3AB6AA920C34C50CBFFB9EB7D222 ] C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll
15:17:10.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll - ok
15:17:10.0681 5360 [ EE06B85BC69F18826302348A2AD089E0 ] C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll
15:17:10.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll - ok
15:17:10.0681 5360 [ 6E1F8165C365D35C8E3C045AF0CDD481 ] C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll
15:17:10.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll - ok
15:17:10.0681 5360 [ 2CFA4569350B7F84F815E9EC34E85766 ] C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll
15:17:10.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll - ok
15:17:10.0697 5360 [ E12C4928B32ACE04610259647F072635 ] C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
15:17:10.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll - ok
15:17:10.0697 5360 [ 39C5F32747B3414D1BB216FDB1DEFC58 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll
15:17:10.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0697 5360 [ 63DF770DF74ACB370EF5A16727069AAF ] C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll
15:17:10.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll - ok
15:17:10.0697 5360 [ EDF2A5E96BEC469DA3F64E9BDD386111 ] C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll
15:17:10.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll - ok
15:17:10.0697 5360 [ 5B2E4E90C04FB9AE9F2C5E99FF59B283 ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
15:17:10.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
15:17:10.0697 5360 [ 146B6F43A673379A3C670E86D89BE5EA ] C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll
15:17:10.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ 05BF975CA428E04B462FB90841B37C95 ] C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ 65BF13016A3C22775F3E17591AE5268A ] C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ 326C7F76A29897A892AA7726E91C1C67 ] C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ E59F08ED9D2A128CE436BBFC232247F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ 108C2CFA5527458C096A699929ECBD80 ] C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ 2FCA0D2C59A855C54BAFA22AA329DF0F ] C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0712 5360 [ 20B3934DB73EABA2B49B7177873CB81F ] C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll
15:17:10.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll - ok
15:17:10.0728 5360 [ 68ECCA523ED760AAFC03C5D587569859 ] C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll
15:17:10.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0728 5360 [ 36B8D5903CEEF0AA42A1EE002BD27FF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll
15:17:10.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0728 5360 [ 3FAD263CE1E2A6FFF40D00043B2275E3 ] C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll
15:17:10.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll - ok
15:17:10.0728 5360 [ E5A4A1326A02F8E7B59E6C3270CE7202 ] C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll
15:17:10.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll - ok
15:17:10.0728 5360 [ F598DCBF5B7171362A2418E27D73276B ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDCREDPROV.DLL
15:17:10.0728 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDCREDPROV.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0728 5360 [ 6D8CACF3B1B54943EFCF420C2D667B37 ] C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll
15:17:10.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll - ok
15:17:10.0744 5360 [ F68194F74350D4A2ADE98961E33F884C ] C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
15:17:10.0744 5360 C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe - ok
15:17:10.0744 5360 [ 8B0B4C5927A333A05513791758350DC4 ] C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-power-events.dll
15:17:10.0744 5360 C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-power-events.dll - ok
15:17:10.0744 5360 [ D5CF1536137026ACDED95BF6CBF849F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll
15:17:10.0744 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll - ok
15:17:10.0744 5360 [ F10E5311E5093FA3C00FF88C54C32FCA ] C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll
15:17:10.0744 5360 C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll - ok
15:17:10.0744 5360 [ E897EAF5ED6BA41E081060C9B447A673 ] C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
15:17:10.0744 5360 C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0744 5360 [ 50E0DD0A5B8D8BC353578F2F73926697 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
15:17:10.0744 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ CADEFAC453040E370A1BDFF3973BE00D ] C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ 42FB6AFD6B79D9FE07381609172E7CA4 ] C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ 2F040CF0613A6D64DCBBA9EE81F5A5AE ] C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ F6916EFC29D9953D5D0DF06882AE8E16 ] C:\Windows\System32\es.dll
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\es.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ 8B74CEC6980D4816B0037AE9A27E538F ] C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ 808D8A8B2A3074002852BC856D419576 ] C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll - ok
15:17:10.0759 5360 [ F7611EC07349979DA9B0AE1F18CCC7A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys
15:17:10.0759 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys - ok
15:17:10.0775 5360 [ 032B0D36AD92B582D869879F5AF5B928 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys
15:17:10.0775 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys - ok
15:17:10.0775 5360 [ A90DC9ABD65DB1A8902F361103029952 ] C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
15:17:10.0775 5360 C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0775 5360 [ 55CA01BA19D0006C8F2639B6C045E08B ] C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
15:17:10.0775 5360 C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0775 5360 [ BA387E955E890C8A88306D9B8D06BF17 ] C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll
15:17:10.0775 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0775 5360 [ DCB7FCDCC97F87360F75D77425B81737 ] C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll
15:17:10.0775 5360 C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll - ok
15:17:10.0791 5360 [ 081E6E1C91AEC36758902A9F727CD23C ] C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
15:17:10.0791 5360 C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll - ok
15:17:10.0791 5360 [ E9E01EB683C132F7FA27CD607B8A2B63 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll
15:17:10.0791 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll - ok
15:17:10.0791 5360 [ EF71BA5DF59034962B0C62314A71351A ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll
15:17:10.0791 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll - ok
15:17:10.0791 5360 [ D2A937964199F647B1C3BC435712E5D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll
15:17:10.0791 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll - ok
15:17:10.0791 5360 [ CFF35B879D1618D42C86644C717BA947 ] C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll
15:17:10.0791 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0806 5360 [ 100103C6535C66265267F5EEA5F5846E ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll
15:17:10.0806 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll - ok
15:17:10.0806 5360 [ 33EF4861F19A0736B11314AAD9AE28D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
15:17:10.0806 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll - ok
15:17:10.0806 5360 [ 03A03A453F1AAAE0C73AAAF895321C7A ] C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
15:17:10.0806 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0806 5360 [ 9A85ABCE0FDD1AF8E79E731EB0B679F3 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
15:17:10.0806 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0806 5360 [ 81F6C1AE23B1C493D9E996C3103915D7 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
15:17:10.0806 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
15:17:10.0806 5360 [ A04BB13F8A72F8B6E8B4071723E4E336 ] C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll
15:17:10.0806 5360 C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ 414DA952A35BF5D50192E28263B40577 ] C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ 38B13C0DF479DBA23ECFA815159BA86E ] C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ 839F96DBAAFD3353E0B248A5E0BD2A51 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ FFE4BEC5C187C426A17AE76A773063A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ FFA7172354B9256DBB2CDD75F16F33FE ] C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ 0915C4DB6DBC3BB9E11B7ECBBE4B7159 ] C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll - ok
15:17:10.0822 5360 [ A12829E9974F57E9B5DBFEA7C93190F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll
15:17:10.0822 5360 C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll - ok
15:17:10.0837 5360 [ E9AAB969B56EB4360A104B318E783486 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdbat.dll
15:17:10.0837 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdbat.dll - ok
15:17:10.0837 5360 [ 8619BE54EC51A74A2C3F82B313AB445E ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
15:17:10.0837 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe - ok
15:17:10.0837 5360 [ 8E01332CC4B68BC6B5B7EFFE374442AA ] C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
15:17:10.0837 5360 C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0837 5360 [ FD049C25A168D3DE310D9207B7B6367B ] C:\Windows\System32\UIAutomationCore.dll
15:17:10.0837 5360 C:\Windows\System32\UIAutomationCore.dll - ok
15:17:10.0837 5360 [ 7520EC808E0C35E0EE6F841294316653 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys
15:17:10.0837 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys - ok
15:17:10.0837 5360 [ 18AB2E5A40064ED5F7791AC5946A90F3 ] C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll
15:17:10.0837 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ 1C3E8371377E988B683797A132EFFE1B ] C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll
15:17:10.0853 5360 C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ FC7853740F3F8261B23D0B4486783204 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdapix.dll
15:17:10.0853 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdapix.dll - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ F16332EBB2FA59F8AB568A8E5316ACF8 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvui.dll
15:17:10.0853 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvui.dll - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ C76B049D9D3AD0A4A178BCB17C661A43 ] C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc.dll
15:17:10.0853 5360  C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ 7F8678C59F188528D60104E697C2361E ] C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll
15:17:10.0853 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ D93A937A2A9D2CBC06B3A615A197011F ] C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL
15:17:10.0853 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0853 5360 [ D5AEFAD57C08349A4393D987DF7C715D ] C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll
15:17:10.0853 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll - ok
15:17:10.0869 5360 [ 9835584E999D25004E1EE8E5F3E3B881 ] C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll
15:17:10.0869 5360 C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll - ok
15:17:10.0869 5360 [ 3E7D09A7C989725969DA66BFF6BECCEF ] C:\Windows\System32\nvapi.dll
15:17:10.0869 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nvapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0869 5360 [ BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll
15:17:10.0869 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0869 5360 [ 871917B07A141BFF43D76D8844D48106 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys
15:17:10.0869 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys - ok
15:17:10.0869 5360 [ 9AEA093B8F9C37CF45538382CABA2475 ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
15:17:10.0869 5360 C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe - ok
15:17:10.0869 5360 [ 88BD750F70A2BC8C9A34E0B636E3618E ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvuir.dll
15:17:10.0869 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvuir.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ 1625A995EA24198002E44DD60AFAF937 ] C:\Windows\System32\nvsvcr.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nvsvcr.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ E6D90DC604F407B3B5E0FD285E46B2A0 ] C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ 7BF23024EE34A48219AE8D6590C7E56E ] C:\Windows\System32\nvcpl.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nvcpl.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ EAFC149CD3BD78C443E31BB157841197 ] C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ C87F28A34B3840F4B40011D170B1A159 ] C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ 827CB0D6C3F8057EA037FF271F8E9795 ] C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll - ok
15:17:10.0884 5360 [ C01CE209383399463B505D0A19E30AA0 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdplcy.dll
15:17:10.0884 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdplcy.dll - ok
15:17:10.0900 5360 [ 1F5497D7D3D79C7BF0AB0C8B4C5BFE6E ] C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll
15:17:10.0900 5360 C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll - ok
15:17:10.0900 5360 [ 1E2BAC209D184BB851E1A187D8A29136 ] C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
15:17:10.0900 5360 C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL - ok
15:17:10.0900 5360 [ E2D56AE1D40E3725084054CD8E9CFBB1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll
15:17:10.0900 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0900 5360 [ 8F2DA3028D5FCBD1A060A3DE64CD6506 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys
15:17:10.0900 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys - ok
15:17:10.0900 5360 [ AD2723A7B53DD1AACAE6AD8C0BFBF4D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
15:17:10.0900 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys - ok
15:17:10.0900 5360 [ 5D16C921E3671636C0EBA3BBAAC5FD25 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
15:17:10.0900 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys - ok
15:17:10.0916 5360 [ 6D17A4791ACA19328C685D256349FEFC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
15:17:10.0916 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys - ok
15:17:10.0916 5360 [ AC8C80DC4F1A6E60C9A762C1799F0B39 ] C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll
15:17:10.0916 5360 C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll - ok
15:17:10.0916 5360 [ B81F204D146000BE76651A50670A5E9E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
15:17:10.0916 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys - ok
15:17:10.0916 5360 [ 2EA877ED5DD9713C5AC74E8EA7348D14 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parport.sys
15:17:10.0916 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parport.sys - ok
15:17:10.0916 5360 [ 58405E4F68BA8E4057C6E914F326ABA2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
15:17:10.0916 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0916 5360 [ ADDA5E1951B90D3D23C56D3CF0622ADC ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
15:17:10.0916 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe - ok
15:17:10.0931 5360 [ 019C372B1A9DA73A22D0D35A4D40F5C9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll
15:17:10.0931 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll - ok
15:17:10.0931 5360 [ 4FE5C6D40664AE07BE5105874357D2ED ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
15:17:10.0931 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe - ok
15:17:10.0931 5360 [ CDBE9690CF2B8409FACAD94FAC9479C9 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll
15:17:10.0931 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll - ok
15:17:10.0931 5360 [ 80942B137077DA7D2375B3041DA9127F ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\AppleVersions.dll
15:17:10.0931 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\AppleVersions.dll - ok
15:17:10.0931 5360 [ 0B3595A4FF0B36D68E5FC67FD7D70FDC ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcp80.dll
15:17:10.0931 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcp80.dll - ok
15:17:10.0931 5360 [ C9564CF4976E7E96B4052737AA2492B4 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcr80.dll
15:17:10.0931 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcr80.dll - ok
15:17:10.0947 5360 [ EF8CD3C64EE9C08980D6D06CCCE46C68 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\CoreFoundation.dll
15:17:10.0947 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\CoreFoundation.dll - ok
15:17:10.0947 5360 [ 78865ABC5F5D13190F8B35BD9044714A ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\objc.dll
15:17:10.0947 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\objc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0947 5360 [ 54152706627F5F33952340D90ADA50EE ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\pthreadVC2.dll
15:17:10.0947 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\pthreadVC2.dll - ok
15:17:10.0947 5360 [ 6D41F6AA35220E7A54543075B27E8F83 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\YSCrashDump.dll
15:17:10.0947 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\YSCrashDump.dll - ok
15:17:10.0947 5360 [ DF13A51A5C591887D2EC6AE64CEED0FA ] C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll
15:17:10.0947 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll - ok
15:17:10.0947 5360 [ FF9831030678C7B6D70BAC00F68F8976 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libdispatch.dll
15:17:10.0947 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libdispatch.dll - ok
15:17:10.0962 5360 [ E5B6D88B36BDDAD5039764FBF80284DD ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libicuin.dll
15:17:10.0962 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libicuin.dll - ok
15:17:10.0962 5360 [ 1D75BC73585969F41BA7EF0C882DFF2B ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libicuuc.dll
15:17:10.0962 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libicuuc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0962 5360 [ FC7A868DECC3AB027F29178EC8A7F252 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\icudt46.dll
15:17:10.0962 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\icudt46.dll - ok
15:17:10.0962 5360 [ 358AB7956D3160000726574083DFC8A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
15:17:10.0962 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0962 5360 [ 6A984831644ECA1A33FFEAE4126F4F37 ] C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
15:17:10.0962 5360 C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe - ok
15:17:10.0962 5360 [ E223D2851906B84F52E1B75EA16198F9 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll
15:17:10.0962 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll - ok
15:17:10.0978 5360 [ DBC02D918FFF1CAD628ACBE0C0EAA8E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll
15:17:10.0978 5360 C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0978 5360 [ F6FD367C9EAAEDF90CD7A7952AE0B336 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\ASL.dll
15:17:10.0978 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\ASL.dll - ok
15:17:10.0978 5360 [ D318F23BE45D5E3A107469EB64815B50 ] C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll
15:17:10.0978 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll - ok
15:17:10.0978 5360 [ 4327CF9A9D0864CA0FFC97FCDA97315A ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService_main.dll
15:17:10.0978 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService_main.dll - ok
15:17:10.0978 5360 [ 062373995EAE5F0EAC9EAA9192136BFB ] C:\Windows\System32\dnssd.dll
15:17:10.0978 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dnssd.dll - ok
15:17:10.0978 5360 [ 0B4AE492FA02CF9F40005FA1CC0D1662 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
15:17:10.0978 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe - ok
15:17:10.0994 5360 [ A84509C6AB1C764C592F192AA89DA830 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
15:17:10.0994 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll - ok
15:17:10.0994 5360 [ 24665B221424FFD7B71F0D2C398F2F4F ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\MobileDevice.dll
15:17:10.0994 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\MobileDevice.dll - ok
15:17:10.0994 5360 [ 126B84EAB69BD5116CC5A89C5F9E23FF ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfwcfg3dllx.dll
15:17:10.0994 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfwcfg3dllx.dll - ok
15:17:10.0994 5360 [ A7DDDDE163F16AB49DF3DE9EEC715495 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\CFNetwork.dll
15:17:10.0994 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\CFNetwork.dll - ok
15:17:10.0994 5360 [ 0E37FBFA79D349D672456923EC5FBBE3 ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100.dll
15:17:10.0994 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100.dll - ok
15:17:10.0994 5360 [ 011285619951BC4C92FE322E08ABF050 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
15:17:10.0994 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll - ok
15:17:11.0009 5360 [ 0A855F27A1E48991D14C593CB930D2B2 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\SQLite3.dll
15:17:11.0009 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\SQLite3.dll - ok
15:17:11.0009 5360 [ 1220595CABA75AB91A6B3FA3B89483CC ] C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll
15:17:11.0009 5360 C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0009 5360 [ 4DB93F4DB7077801D2D82013506AC1D0 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
15:17:11.0009 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe - ok
15:17:11.0009 5360 [ BC83108B18756547013ED443B8CDB31B ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcp100.dll
15:17:11.0009 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msvcp100.dll - ok
15:17:11.0009 5360 [ 5BDB1E096DEA119A4D205ACB6E958175 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgopensslx.dll
15:17:11.0009 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgopensslx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0009 5360 [ 48939D9F350AEF9370F03A1E49A49BE2 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
15:17:11.0009 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ A63DC5C2EA944E6657203E0C8EDEAF61 ] C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ 0B31464B7B2D616BD5F7036673588EC1 ] C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ 72E953215CADE1A726C04AAFDF6B463D ] C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ 357B990A4249D7F7485B230C0CC8825A ] C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ 1B70AA7997A25AC46FE988659049DAC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\KBDUSA.DLL
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Windows\System32\KBDUSA.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0025 5360 [ 3DB1CEA48EDAE98A611619C9319B2F29 ] C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys
15:17:11.0025 5360 C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-x86.sys - ok
15:17:11.0041 5360 [ 71EA9078F6E1246B0BBD746C2999723F ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcfgx.dll
15:17:11.0041 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcfgx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0041 5360 [ 339F2B3DB5AD322DD507F26CA26D586E ] C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
15:17:11.0041 5360 C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe - ok
15:17:11.0041 5360 [ 49ACA548B2423F1C67898E6AC719A9A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
15:17:11.0041 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:11.0041 5360 [ 5C3F9DBA818CD93379D1A0F215270374 ] C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll
15:17:11.0041 5360 C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll - ok
15:17:11.0041 5360 [ F5DF6846F30E9F54EA60CCAEB3FB2055 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
15:17:11.0041 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll - ok
15:17:11.0041 5360 [ D83947A58613E9091B4C9CC0F1546A8D ] C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll
15:17:11.0041 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll - ok
15:17:11.0056 5360 [ 37B6EBA4E783A0B25F3FE05EF86722CB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
15:17:11.0056 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll - ok
15:17:11.0056 5360 [ 3CA2BB895E204478C7A4C9BAF70970CE ] C:\Windows\System32\AtBroker.exe
15:17:11.0056 5360 C:\Windows\System32\AtBroker.exe - ok
15:17:11.0056 5360 [ B9A8CBCFCD3EC9D2EA4740AF347BF108 ] C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll
15:17:11.0056 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0056 5360 [ 33A77D477EF9D7A5C65A950129DF2E47 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\9a6c1b7af18b4d5a91dc7f8d6617522f\mscorlib.ni.dll
15:17:11.0056 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\9a6c1b7af18b4d5a91dc7f8d6617522f\mscorlib.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0056 5360 [ F58516E2DC0D963EF70D6BFC21FD82C4 ] C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll
15:17:11.0056 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll - ok
15:17:11.0056 5360 [ D144849E9B48A7DFB942281ED7EDB1C1 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\5d22a30e587e2cac106b81fb351e7c08\System.ni.dll
15:17:11.0056 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\5d22a30e587e2cac106b81fb351e7c08\System.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ B43687C534A49700BF4B3C9898763752 ] C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ 56CEED370508F69A1BA04939BD1BADDA ] C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ 3E90E6310B5ADB869B72BCDA6A2BFFFC ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\HD-LogRotatorService\6813a6d09e0a5044ce96358511dab58f\HD-LogRotatorService.ni.exe
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\HD-LogRotatorService\6813a6d09e0a5044ce96358511dab58f\HD-LogRotatorService.ni.exe - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ 6383C60EC0133B14F5705F96369421B2 ] C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ 7319102526BD11B45FD66335CF90CA12 ] C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ 61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 ] C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe - ok
15:17:11.0072 5360 [ 40947436A70E0034E41123DF5A0A7702 ] C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
15:17:11.0072 5360 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll - ok
15:17:11.0087 5360 [ 4355CF8BD07B0E48C111FC3D2F36D313 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
15:17:11.0087 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0087 5360 [ 3AEC3366E299CBCBC3C18CCD62AD6B13 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\c664f44617c6a89edcc171fa8596c89d\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
15:17:11.0087 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\c664f44617c6a89edcc171fa8596c89d\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0087 5360 [ 58F31DAFA59AACFDA17CF0FC838E9AAB ] C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotator.exe
15:17:11.0087 5360 C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotator.exe - ok
15:17:11.0087 5360 [ 7B851A8018B1EA00A69707A390004884 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
15:17:11.0087 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll - ok
15:17:11.0087 5360 [ 7CA1BECEA5DE2643ADDAD32670E7A4C9 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
15:17:11.0087 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0087 5360 [ ED6EE83D61EBC683C2CD8E899EA6FEBE ] C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll
15:17:11.0087 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0103 5360 [ A2349A0013832F58260FC0C95914AA22 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
15:17:11.0103 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE - ok
15:17:11.0103 5360 [ A0617B5753E31126AD29C03154F4F329 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Culture.dll
15:17:11.0103 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Culture.dll - ok
15:17:11.0103 5360 [ 8EC04CA86F1D68DA9E11952EB85973D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll
15:17:11.0103 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll - ok
15:17:11.0103 5360 [ 544EFF88AC6C85DF5A4D6F18DFE08CFC ] C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll
15:17:11.0103 5360 C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll - ok
15:17:11.0103 5360 [ D33E95C0A2754061233B58DC41F8094C ] C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll
15:17:11.0103 5360 C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll - ok
15:17:11.0103 5360 [ 9394918B99C7E4151B2FC1B2A5115C8D ] C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess.resources\2.0.0.0_nl_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.resources.dll
15:17:11.0103 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess.resources\2.0.0.0_nl_b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.resources.dll - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 3FA214B377B8711D859F950FDFEFF739 ] C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 505BF4D1CADEB8D4F8BCD08D944DE25D ] C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 2ED30BA450FBA5D11F38A2D98179EBC9 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcNs4.dll
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\RpcNs4.dll - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 13337A3FB17F2242487FD45488ED0485 ] C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 497E59D9F01C6F247E72222A61835119 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 754AFC50022C95DA7C86B7020DB78136 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll - ok
15:17:11.0119 5360 [ 74AF6AA2E8B3180AADAE5FE8813CB1CD ] C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll
15:17:11.0119 5360 C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll - ok
15:17:11.0134 5360 [ 629181C26A78EB66B0B4E774E5AC2882 ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll
15:17:11.0134 5360 C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll - ok
15:17:11.0134 5360 [ B940289C83121046BD6A60ACC6028593 ] C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll
15:17:11.0134 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll - ok
15:17:11.0134 5360 [ 3C1936A12C62254F914A01BBC6A8DC69 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
15:17:11.0134 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll - ok
15:17:11.0134 5360 [ D4212AB475A3B25EC4DF574536C3EDC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
15:17:11.0134 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll - ok
15:17:11.0134 5360 [ D4F264FE23F8953D840904418220C15E ] C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
15:17:11.0134 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0134 5360 [ 2D4744FF25906C84E47ED702A14CCEB5 ] C:\Windows\System32\E_FLBHKE.DLL
15:17:11.0134 5360 C:\Windows\System32\E_FLBHKE.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ 126F8331BD023178C7F0EF2F5EDE16B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ 03CF941D031F30272D3063E5A4D686F5 ] C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ 6DE66FE7C526637E74CD066461C7C871 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ B390C1D825C7687493BEDE237C6C2F25 ] C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ 6357E2B68753A1F5CF4A68A25C4FD14A ] C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ EAADD6E47ED2A7003ACE1793B98CF63F ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll - ok
15:17:11.0150 5360 [ 923CDD30092DB73EC4A0EBCDDD16C686 ] C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll
15:17:11.0150 5360 C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll - ok
15:17:11.0166 5360 [ 6E9E439517D89EDC9A6CB1E94489620A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsec.dll
15:17:11.0166 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsec.dll - ok
15:17:11.0166 5360 [ 40CAEEE0EAF1B8569F7C8DF6420F2CB9 ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll
15:17:11.0166 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0166 5360 [ 84799328D87B3091A3BDD251E1AD31F9 ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll
15:17:11.0166 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll - ok
15:17:11.0166 5360 [ 8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E ] C:\Windows\explorer.exe
15:17:11.0166 5360 C:\Windows\explorer.exe - ok
15:17:11.0166 5360 [ 102CF6879887BBE846A00C459E6D4ABC ] C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll
15:17:11.0166 5360 C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll - ok
15:17:11.0166 5360 [ 73F6C5223F7E9B5780DD4A6C30FCF569 ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll
15:17:11.0166 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ A8EB761DE499242BECF153B2B34F020E ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ E2A17BCC08D92F42E08AF6BA2F93ABA7 ] C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ DB846EECA70EE9D2E2FF31147C57B0F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ 89D90579E5FB1469CB0464F6512E42B7 ] C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ F34CFADA6C48DAA41B996D24C7D8D3CA ] C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ 6F8E3B7B70E1BBA871212940C1FBDF60 ] C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0181 5360 [ C4C8A37220E33FC1D5BB321328DDE74B ] C:\Windows\System32\nvwgf2um.dll
15:17:11.0181 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nvwgf2um.dll - ok
15:17:11.0197 5360 [ CD72C6406BA561BED6D42CB145E55307 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\w32x86\winprint.dll
15:17:11.0197 5360 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\w32x86\winprint.dll - ok
15:17:11.0197 5360 [ 2CAF9942AB230B52AC806F965BFE3E21 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\HD-LogRotator\6a205df8910a9ed274472ee615026f7a\HD-LogRotator.ni.exe
15:17:11.0197 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\HD-LogRotator\6a205df8910a9ed274472ee615026f7a\HD-LogRotator.ni.exe - ok
15:17:11.0197 5360 [ 31AE58E64028E69BAD3328352FB8B403 ] C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
15:17:11.0197 5360 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe - ok
15:17:11.0197 5360 [ 7DBE8CBFE79EFBDEB98C9FB08D3A9A5B ] C:\Windows\System32\FDResPub.dll
15:17:11.0197 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FDResPub.dll - ok
15:17:11.0197 5360 [ 2100560AF3F7F2948F2676E44DFB4ECF ] C:\Windows\System32\uDWM.dll
15:17:11.0197 5360 C:\Windows\System32\uDWM.dll - ok
15:17:11.0197 5360 [ 0EE164EE78F25B979BD0AB2BA5CF4666 ] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
15:17:11.0197 5360 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll - ok
15:17:11.0212 5360 [ D27DDE7E0444C7F1819F958469EB7D93 ] C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll
15:17:11.0212 5360 C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0212 5360 [ FC415B303B1ECF80B5F130A1F7203D02 ] C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll
15:17:11.0212 5360 C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll - ok
15:17:11.0212 5360 [ 84F86684960FA762FD531221B6FD08EE ] C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\PatcherEngine.dll
15:17:11.0212 5360 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\PatcherEngine.dll - ok
15:17:11.0212 5360 [ 09A116FB06C5E362EF8938D29CDAB27B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
15:17:11.0212 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll - ok
15:17:11.0212 5360 [ D0AADBCF6F9A77471B46156058DDC2A1 ] C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll
15:17:11.0212 5360 C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll - ok
15:17:11.0212 5360 [ 846D0E4DB261CFAF363902E41498E961 ] C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll
15:17:11.0212 5360 C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ 92AF16B4622680EE7A81FE9656E7DADE ] C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HirezUtils.dll
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HirezUtils.dll - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ 465BEA35F7ED4A4A57686DEA7EA10F47 ] C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ F95622F161474511B8D80D6B093AA610 ] C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ BEC734C4C03660FDB2BC1390E22725C7 ] C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\PatcherData.dll
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\PatcherData.dll - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ EF39CCCC9AD927A25334AE0B41A8A343 ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.dll
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.dll - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ 65085456FD9A74D7F1A999520C299ECB ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe - ok
15:17:11.0228 5360 [ 539C49CEBB3C50957AC8A09D95ECD880 ] C:\Windows\System32\shfolder.dll
15:17:11.0228 5360 C:\Windows\System32\shfolder.dll - ok
15:17:11.0244 5360 [ 9275F02BEA644F43A459E316A932658F ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamnet.dll
15:17:11.0244 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamnet.dll - ok
15:17:11.0244 5360 [ E0D7732F2D2E24B2DB3F67B6750295B8 ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
15:17:11.0244 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe - ok
15:17:11.0244 5360 [ F8DC1D804DA4438A3F4FBF353565FF51 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\8f7d83126a3cf283e5ac97f2d6d99f12\System.Configuration.ni.dll
15:17:11.0244 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\8f7d83126a3cf283e5ac97f2d6d99f12\System.Configuration.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0244 5360 [ 80D8679BF84A9383BFF33E07D5D9FC35 ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamcore.dll
15:17:11.0244 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamcore.dll - ok
15:17:11.0244 5360 [ 4FD693D4B9AA64EE32BAA9B8D9956ACF ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\09db78d6068543df01862a023aca785a\System.Xml.ni.dll
15:17:11.0244 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\09db78d6068543df01862a023aca785a\System.Xml.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ D607F1F607080CBE9D86CF0D2FA7AA3A ] C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\PatcherMisc.dll
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\PatcherMisc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ 7CCCFCA7510684768DA22092D1FA4DB2 ] C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ 140D9F911182357626165EA0BEB98C4F ] C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ 374071043F9E4231EE43BE2BB48DD36D ] C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ CA9F7888B524D8100B977C81F44C3234 ] C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ 9E0104BA49F4E6973749A02BF41344ED ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys - ok
15:17:11.0259 5360 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
15:17:11.0259 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys - ok
15:17:11.0275 5360 [ FB19FC5951A88F3C523E35C2C98D23C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll
15:17:11.0275 5360 C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll - ok
15:17:11.0275 5360 [ 388AE59FE75F1B959DFA0900923C61BB ] C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
15:17:11.0275 5360 C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe - ok
15:17:11.0275 5360 [ A59B3A4442C52060CC7A85293AA3546F ] C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll
15:17:11.0275 5360 C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll - ok
15:17:11.0275 5360 [ 28E2231BD34A39C854BDF3923AB2FF86 ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll
15:17:11.0275 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0275 5360 [ 86D177F43030F61A8610259A2E8F07FE ] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
15:17:11.0275 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0275 5360 [ 8CD1DEE212E52B9C22E66DBA44991D32 ] C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
15:17:11.0275 5360 C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ A6C29DB53ECA94FA8591C5388D604B82 ] C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ E6CA63955B7DD193B9718B968026D887 ] C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ D1D5DAB39DCB4BE0359943738D87409B ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ EAB975DB4C2805927FE5BD047D05C9AA ] C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ BE6BD660CAA6F291AE06A718A4FA8ABC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ 5845B1C54380FB980F68024B3A8B1E66 ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0291 5360 [ 04B88428A872390D235BE52D38A9D4EF ] C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll
15:17:11.0291 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ 5A5FEDDF02588B8F9FE4A95E5E7EAE97 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ 1FF7E4F548C7C372C804938F0D5B36AE ] C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ 8063046AA70B97CA9985672B8848FB2E ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ 666E57B6B51824D1D235F80A3DD70A13 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ F748F53FE09D21D8ECBB6421E6792024 ] C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ C5B0324DB461559ADD070E632A6919FA ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll - ok
15:17:11.0306 5360 [ E1FB3706030FB4578A0D72C2FC3689E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
15:17:11.0306 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0322 5360 [ B010CF886420EE29C2C276646721D255 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll
15:17:11.0322 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0322 5360 [ 1D6A771D1D702AE07919DB52C889A249 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll
15:17:11.0322 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll - ok
15:17:11.0322 5360 [ 3EEBD3BD93DA46A26E89893C7AB2FF3B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
15:17:11.0322 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys - ok
15:17:11.0322 5360 [ 36650D618CA34C9D357DFD3D89B2C56F ] C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll
15:17:11.0322 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll - ok
15:17:11.0322 5360 [ 613BF4820361543956909043A265C6AC ] C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
15:17:11.0322 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll - ok
15:17:11.0322 5360 [ 704314FD398C81D5F342CAA5DF7B7F21 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll
15:17:11.0322 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll - ok
15:17:11.0337 5360 [ B087F2B901570F6EF62F6C2E01A480F3 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll
15:17:11.0337 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll - ok
15:17:11.0337 5360 [ 5E7C103F8475C4289847D15E129C20F7 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
15:17:11.0337 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE - ok
15:17:11.0337 5360 [ 4792C0378DB99A9BC2AE2DE6CFFF0C3A ] C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
15:17:11.0337 5360 C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll - ok
15:17:11.0337 5360 [ F62E510B6AD4C21EB9FE8668ED251826 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
15:17:11.0337 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0337 5360 [ CFC7D8289D2B5F3CF8D16E2DB7F93D4A ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll
15:17:11.0337 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll - ok
15:17:11.0337 5360 [ 701C9EB15E1E23D22F7C7184C0506673 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
15:17:11.0337 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ E3E811471DE781900FF21C1FD84E941E ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ 585EB475E7AF55C9065256E8FFB751A1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ 881D9F2D6E04E1C323050CF1574870F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ 5AE88135C6A86FCD67BA16AFBB1C8389 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ 776AE0564F8B1C282E331FD95A1BDC5F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ 371E3B05894549113D07CD3081ED55EF ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll - ok
15:17:11.0353 5360 [ 5610B0425518D185331CB8E968D060E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
15:17:11.0353 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll - ok
15:17:11.0369 5360 [ A58368EB286021D25876D351E4CF6DCB ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwd.dll
15:17:11.0369 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwd.dll - ok
15:17:11.0369 5360 [ 89F5770AD1E9D9CEF93D00303135EC33 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntprint.dll
15:17:11.0369 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ntprint.dll - ok
15:17:11.0369 5360 [ 4C39358EBDD2FFCD9132A30E1EC31E16 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll
15:17:11.0369 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll - ok
15:17:11.0369 5360 [ D475BBD6FEF8DB2DDE0DA7CCFD2C9042 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\SQMAPI.DLL
15:17:11.0369 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\SQMAPI.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0369 5360 [ FFC54FA19FD67DDE232CFC0A87B0B1A7 ] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF
15:17:11.0369 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF - ok
15:17:11.0369 5360 [ 58A14C45A5CD2528F10A889E7B0C3FC2 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_51cd0a7abbe4e19b\ATL90.dll
15:17:11.0369 5360 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_51cd0a7abbe4e19b\ATL90.dll - ok
15:17:11.0384 5360 [ 590D5C506044FE02FF7643E32FF9BDAC ] C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll
15:17:11.0384 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll - ok
15:17:11.0384 5360 [ 9419ABF3163B6F0E3AD3DD2B381C879F ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll
15:17:11.0384 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll - ok
15:17:11.0384 5360 [ BBB7A4589B9BAA5584BA46979711D6DB ] C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mscorlib.resources\2.0.0.0_nl_b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.resources.dll
15:17:11.0384 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mscorlib.resources\2.0.0.0_nl_b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.resources.dll - ok
15:17:11.0384 5360 [ 424BC9745D52CD5501214C01379378CA ] C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe
15:17:11.0384 5360 C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe - ok
15:17:11.0384 5360 [ 827B991962EC24E73BF0F2AB22D5BA8F ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\9a1bc983c28c695729b3e46acdc6933e\System.Management.ni.dll
15:17:11.0384 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\9a1bc983c28c695729b3e46acdc6933e\System.Management.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0384 5360 [ 67DABFB8EB4AFA87C558504D5FCD43C8 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgsecapix.dll
15:17:11.0384 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgsecapix.dll - ok
15:17:11.0400 5360 [ 9D590B05ACC2082F5FB3CF01B0C4F7AD ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\HD-Service\f3ce6bf89cecbffa7a6ca1b0d1f5620d\HD-Service.ni.exe
15:17:11.0400 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\HD-Service\f3ce6bf89cecbffa7a6ca1b0d1f5620d\HD-Service.ni.exe - ok
15:17:11.0400 5360 [ 0BC024605FF440EE084DDD3931D20AA0 ] C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service-Native.dll
15:17:11.0400 5360 C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-Service-Native.dll - ok
15:17:11.0400 5360 [ 03F0545BD8D4C77FA0AE1CEEDFCC71AB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys
15:17:11.0400 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys - ok
15:17:11.0400 5360 [ 58F67245D041FBE7AF88F4EAF79DF0FA ] C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
15:17:11.0400 5360 C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0400 5360 [ CB9E04DC05EACF5B9A36CA276D475006 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
15:17:11.0400 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll - ok
15:17:11.0400 5360 [ 7B46A076184B73AEDC1A66A71D9131E8 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll
15:17:11.0400 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ E4C2764065D66EA1D2D3EBC28FE99C46 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ CE292C4C10B8DB6070F262EA2733F0DC ] C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ A399514D3B28C9A3453A486BBAAFF1C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ B2E1E4A16EDD02396F451F915FA3CBFA ] C:\Windows\System32\rastapi.dll
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rastapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ BA32509D9B340162327B341013DE6522 ] C:\Windows\System32\tapi32.dll
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tapi32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ 1CDEA9188899E76D4FFD54C9D512CCDB ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll - ok
15:17:11.0416 5360 [ E196C69817A50C2F0CBC0AEE8468D6D2 ] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\1043\GrooveIntlResource.dll
15:17:11.0416 5360 C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\1043\GrooveIntlResource.dll - ok
15:17:11.0431 5360 [ D64AF876D53ECA3668BB97B51B4E70AB ] C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
15:17:11.0431 5360 C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0431 5360 [ 03F3B770DFBED6131653CEDA8CA780F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
15:17:11.0431 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll - ok
15:17:11.0431 5360 [ 3DAA727B5B0A45039B0E1C9A211B8400 ] C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
15:17:11.0431 5360 C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll - ok
15:17:11.0431 5360 [ 5BC7D816D7BFDB7FAC84AB2B15A1593C ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\e06dbdafb38c38517aef61ac41e2fd9d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
15:17:11.0431 5360 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\e06dbdafb38c38517aef61ac41e2fd9d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll - ok
15:17:11.0431 5360 [ 0B7E85364CB878E2AD531DB7B601A9E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll
15:17:11.0431 5360 C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll - ok
15:17:11.0431 5360 [ 523CF74A52C9A1762DA8B83AEE734498 ] C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll
15:17:11.0431 5360 C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll - ok
15:17:11.0447 5360 [ E4B72E71EC37A59FE574A998A0C0EB9B ] C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll
15:17:11.0447 5360 C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll - ok
15:17:11.0447 5360 [ 5CF640EDDB1E40A5AB1BB743BCDEC610 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll
15:17:11.0447 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0447 5360 [ 377F0C1DDBFA6A43CB7E7568BC0ECED0 ] C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp
15:17:11.0447 5360 C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp - ok
15:17:11.0447 5360 [ DAF0C7D1F4E9B057C8151D0B92A6BDA5 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVCM.EXE
15:17:11.0447 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVCM.EXE - ok
15:17:11.0447 5360 [ E675DE8CF57D8814218733B3DAE896D7 ] C:\Windows\System32\uniplat.dll
15:17:11.0447 5360 C:\Windows\System32\uniplat.dll - ok
15:17:11.0447 5360 [ 5DF5D8CFD9B9573FA3B2C89D9061A240 ] C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
15:17:11.0447 5360 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ 45D9F6CD2469CDB6A640DD4BD2B01471 ] C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ F3FB146CDBDD26FCD0CF7941C547BEE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\kmddsp.tsp
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\kmddsp.tsp - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ 89E783711AF91AF09E1EF30EF3107446 ] C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ AA11A26692E0DB2996CAEFE9EC61F61F ] C:\Windows\System32\ndptsp.tsp
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ndptsp.tsp - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ 99B9343280AF6A4C0F27CF2E28E94BBF ] C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ E2F6CC0D191361EE94FEA3957653F531 ] C:\Windows\System32\hidphone.tsp
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\hidphone.tsp - ok
15:17:11.0462 5360 [ AE9898D5600A232CD8AE3298692162E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll
15:17:11.0462 5360 C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0478 5360 [ 2AF094C822BD6094F14A8E85FB51D52A ] C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll
15:17:11.0478 5360 C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll - ok
15:17:11.0478 5360 [ 67F9B5C7E215B48F9256757E9CC09A7B ] C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll
15:17:11.0478 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0478 5360 [ 80B562B5B59ED850C328DD75F964F3D8 ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll
15:17:11.0478 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll - ok
15:17:11.0478 5360 [ 207CF171B1C6B8AE50C1FBF87363EEBC ] C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll
15:17:11.0478 5360 C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll - ok
15:17:11.0478 5360 [ D1A079A0DE2EA524513B6930C24527A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
15:17:11.0478 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0478 5360 [ D4191EFAB91E00FC09257AA5EBAF503B ] C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll
15:17:11.0478 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ 3CDE2911462FEC80064A409C07710C06 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ A4CC7227A452C4909F9499D91B184364 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ B350509B6C9296529BC464C60FEEAEF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ E69A7AD873CAF58D3A39DD8B0DB94724 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcslx.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcslx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ E585445D5021971FAE10393F0F1C3961 ] C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ 2BC6F6A1992B3A77F5F41432CA6B3B6B ] C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll - ok
15:17:11.0494 5360 [ 0552A8684BF7566F744D5B19FF6AEC6B ] C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll
15:17:11.0494 5360 C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll - ok
15:17:11.0509 5360 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll
15:17:11.0509 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0509 5360 [ AA53356D60AF47EACC85BC617A4F3F66 ] C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll
15:17:11.0509 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll - ok
15:17:11.0509 5360 [ EACFDF31921F51C097629F1F3C9129B4 ] C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
15:17:11.0509 5360 C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll - ok
15:17:11.0509 5360 [ ECF036299AA554B5E0455262857B39D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll
15:17:11.0509 5360 C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll - ok
15:17:11.0509 5360 [ 15E298B5EC5B89C5994A59863969D9FF ] C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll
15:17:11.0509 5360 C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll - ok
15:17:11.0509 5360 [ F45ED8C4F9AF862CD9992849B5203C11 ] C:\Windows\System32\bitsigd.dll
15:17:11.0509 5360 C:\Windows\System32\bitsigd.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ E98278865E8DABA21CFE5FE4BE34210A ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ 7E82616BEE76BF5EAA5B30F681414E21 ] C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ 954EA9B34F155C844B11F4047A8F6F89 ] C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ D99621C0735B21DCC8BC4FEF02F379EF ] C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ F8E882C10AF4C29E378D1E28D4817CB1 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ 7FFD52D73352806969D424EF327D10A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll - ok
15:17:11.0525 5360 [ D887C9FD02AC9FA880F6E5027A43E118 ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
15:17:11.0525 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ 8B794AE6D5C7D42092804BC39A2EB8F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ F0016853FA3F38F55FD868FF74C0359B ] C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ C693E642ACFBDD76433AF6BE3C3EEE6F ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ 867C301E8B790040AE9CF6486E8041DF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ 2F03490092C032392FB6FF635222B9B2 ] C:\Windows\System32\apisetschema.dll
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\apisetschema.dll - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ 96D6D3A240777D2D8A267A7451F82BC4 ] C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\FirewallAPI.dll.mui
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\FirewallAPI.dll.mui - ok
15:17:11.0541 5360 [ 53946B69BA0836BD95B03759530C81EC ] C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL
15:17:11.0541 5360 C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0556 5360 [ DB603D3FD090C66F9709EF6493C26BA3 ] C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll
15:17:11.0556 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0556 5360 [ D44741F65A1D71F65814A12CF6E2400A ] C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe
15:17:11.0556 5360 C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe - ok
15:17:11.0556 5360 [ 06E6F32C8D0A3F66D956F57B43A2E070 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
15:17:11.0556 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys - ok
15:17:11.0556 5360 [ AD7B9C14083B52BC532FBA5948342B98 ] C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
15:17:11.0556 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe - ok
15:17:11.0556 5360 [ 8B5EEFEEC1E6D1A72A06C526628AD161 ] C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
15:17:11.0556 5360 C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0556 5360 [ FE47B7BC8EA320C2D9B5E5BF6E303765 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
15:17:11.0556 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0572 5360 [ 85B45B4B285B159ACDB355FC8C1E8925 ] C:\Windows\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
15:17:11.0572 5360 C:\Windows\System32\qmgrprxy.dll - ok
15:17:11.0572 5360 [ 980B6A5F92B8DB235C4A26728C2BE732 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
15:17:11.0572 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe - ok
15:17:11.0572 5360 [ 7308862FB870491CE03BD87D00D29D3A ] C:\Windows\Branding\Basebrd\basebrd.dll
15:17:11.0572 5360 C:\Windows\Branding\Basebrd\basebrd.dll - ok
15:17:11.0572 5360 [ D75781028A8ABC9A057CF732B64AF466 ] C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\WUDFHost.exe.mui
15:17:11.0572 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\WUDFHost.exe.mui - ok
15:17:11.0572 5360 [ 198366199A9F342EF87978D79308B49F ] C:\Windows\System32\RacEngn.dll
15:17:11.0572 5360 C:\Windows\System32\RacEngn.dll - ok
15:17:11.0572 5360 [ 0C9C377A2C5422B2F8856EDD0FBAF5E4 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSTORE.EXE
15:17:11.0572 5360 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSTORE.EXE - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ 7ABBDC3B08950992D218FA1E52D52A96 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UMDF\WpdFs.dll
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UMDF\WpdFs.dll - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ B6C756FA661C5EB7B3547E60647F87A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqlceoledb30.dll
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sqlceoledb30.dll - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ 13CDD3FF0961A2EC6D9829A1640DD6DC ] C:\Windows\System32\sqlcese30.dll
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sqlcese30.dll - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ 60236C8C3B8C2D8B9A59326890533EB8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqlceqp30.dll
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sqlceqp30.dll - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ 81C0FA250EF6DC1C6B3FA2BCE81D6C2E ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ 9BB5798323FECECB7710C8BCF3029C07 ] C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\KernelBase.dll.mui
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\KernelBase.dll.mui - ok
15:17:11.0587 5360 [ C2A9093E56551AACD417926F14F848E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml6r.dll
15:17:11.0587 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msxml6r.dll - ok
15:17:11.0603 5360 [ C72CE5B8E86F4A0FDB4853747932C771 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcmgr.exe
15:17:11.0603 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcmgr.exe - ok
15:17:11.0603 5360 [ F653B7D5AA128C4DB2DC2021862CF8CA ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE
15:17:11.0603 5360 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE - ok
15:17:11.0603 5360 [ 007863E45F25AA47A4C30D0930BBFD85 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
15:17:11.0603 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:11.0603 5360 [ B4DD51DD25182244B86737DC51AF2270 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
15:17:11.0603 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ql40xx.sys - ok
15:17:11.0603 5360 [ 2D9E979E6636C9367765E22A6DC1CB3C ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
15:17:11.0603 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0603 5360 [ 89448F40E6DF260C206A193A4683BA78 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidbth.sys
15:17:11.0603 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidbth.sys - ok
15:17:11.0619 5360 [ ADB45A977BD9E45790CA496DB84BA148 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
15:17:11.0619 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll - ok
15:17:11.0619 5360 [ 1275CE16FBFFE4617C8CCBA3B1D28847 ] C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\WinSATAPI.dll.mui
15:17:11.0619 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\WinSATAPI.dll.mui - ok
15:17:11.0619 5360 [ D5E18BA95F9E7D787D25EF07AC68603E ] C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
15:17:11.0619 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll - ok
15:17:11.0619 5360 [ E9BCB6728DD04412BF87F03DB00DE1CF ] C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
15:17:11.0619 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll - ok
15:17:11.0619 5360 [ 60F4AEFA103D421EA4A40E31409B4756 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
15:17:11.0619 5360 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
15:17:11.0619 5360 [ A36F7A256E65D858A7039DB00ADEEBDD ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFx.dll
15:17:11.0619 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ 0F416E23DD2EB4DEBE70608020CFD283 ] C:\Windows\System32\WMVCORE.DLL
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WMVCORE.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ 1F05F5A16881CD928C82D53CEFCF4477 ] C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ A7DD56261518373F70F23079EB3CD0A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\WMASF.DLL
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WMASF.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ C5C867CD7EFAC60D5021223E374DEEC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ 81490FDAE27F0082E5CC2DC78DCA96FA ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ 14486EB6AF542F2BD3239F7FC3E713F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0634 5360 [ 61B1ED5F429EFAC7E2036769870AB93E ] C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll
15:17:11.0634 5360 C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll - ok
15:17:11.0650 5360 [ 29BC473072568C072EC8B176498DE996 ] C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll
15:17:11.0650 5360 C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll - ok
15:17:11.0650 5360 [ 178A34E5554DCE485E1262DDF027960C ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Temp\B0C4421E-6A2F-430B-A616-73D7038A643C.exe
15:17:11.0650 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Temp\B0C4421E-6A2F-430B-A616-73D7038A643C.exe - ok
15:17:11.0650 5360 [ F65BEBE969C232F60C7A13B0F00FB52C ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdwsc.dll
15:17:11.0650 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdwsc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0650 5360 [ A8CDF3768604FF95B54669E20053D569 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll
15:17:11.0650 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll - ok
15:17:11.0650 5360 [ 3F4DE64257DAC6B892EC2AD0CEEEFF68 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
15:17:11.0650 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe - ok
15:17:11.0650 5360 [ EC45360EF69F034D2D6F52AFE88EA88D ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
15:17:11.0650 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe - ok
15:17:11.0666 5360 [ 4B4A565752C6D1904DC2C15FB855FA6F ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\winspamcatcher.dll
15:17:11.0666 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\winspamcatcher.dll - ok
15:17:11.0666 5360 [ 62D32E9C2C63C113BFD011423719B292 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgkrnlapix.dll
15:17:11.0666 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgkrnlapix.dll - ok
15:17:11.0666 5360 [ 6A0A8D20469EFD39A4A3463A88811A57 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgsched.dll
15:17:11.0666 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgsched.dll - ok
15:17:11.0666 5360 [ 0C9874161C59675B493B1CFBBDB13E06 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgxpl.dll
15:17:11.0666 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgxpl.dll - ok
15:17:11.0666 5360 [ A6639BC625634614DC30392BD81C4001 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidpsdkx.dll
15:17:11.0666 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidpsdkx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0666 5360 [ D305609D5048D81C1109F46275664448 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvsmartmax.dll
15:17:11.0666 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvsmartmax.dll - ok
15:17:11.0681 5360 [ 47C9EF1600EDD9EBD8155EB6B5206B6B ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
15:17:11.0681 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe - ok
15:17:11.0681 5360 [ 90FB1802D488FFA9029854A77D4F3F27 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleaccrc.dll
15:17:11.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\oleaccrc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0681 5360 [ 1E93BBD87BC0B60CE7FADCD40744CF16 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\NvUpdt.dll
15:17:11.0681 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\NvUpdt.dll - ok
15:17:11.0681 5360 [ 518016E58CAD3F28E011B1524C4B0E98 ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\EasyDaemonAPIU.dll
15:17:11.0681 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\EasyDaemonAPIU.dll - ok
15:17:11.0681 5360 [ B50DCC5B874FA8A1DB0D0A35A3978B9A ] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\NvUpdtr.dll
15:17:11.0681 5360 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\NvUpdtr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0681 5360 [ 7E9917D5309A90E7576653BFE39F80D8 ] C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
15:17:11.0681 5360 C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl - ok
15:17:11.0697 5360 [ D2958325C1AE1AE37A83334C6229E3BC ] C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll
15:17:11.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll - ok
15:17:11.0697 5360 [ A80C173AC5C75706BB74AE4D78F2A53D ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
15:17:11.0697 5360 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe - ok
15:17:11.0697 5360 [ 5987EA8A82C53359BCD2C29D6588583E ] C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll
15:17:11.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll - ok
15:17:11.0697 5360 [ ECCA7F72A24C7CF43131946C076689D1 ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
15:17:11.0697 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe - ok
15:17:11.0697 5360 [ 3A16EA01FCFAAB40882DB5BFEE632322 ] C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll
15:17:11.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll - ok
15:17:11.0697 5360 [ C225E5307D8D4982A1687F2702C37C78 ] C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
15:17:11.0697 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ 64E211E0FDFCE4D186DF58BB7D0503BC ] C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ 175383778EB24D98C84E624021E3AA0B ] C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ 7896EFFDEE215C172BE724A64931EF1C ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tiptsf.dll
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tiptsf.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ 2A39F32E0067CBF221611FE1FA8C6D8F ] C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ 672D7C5080ACB003343006405DA2E621 ] C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ F1278B3514EA6FA9BC39B20D26139AAC ] C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll - ok
15:17:11.0712 5360 [ 288D8A54FE326AE26AD43F348E646147 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
15:17:11.0712 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe - ok
15:17:11.0728 5360 [ 3D57FFBAD3ED16B63DE3879BAB0FB56F ] C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll
15:17:11.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll - ok
15:17:11.0728 5360 [ 123E6445034CA17ADFF212B7FF978FC7 ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\MMDoC-PDCLive\Launcher.exe
15:17:11.0728 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\MMDoC-PDCLive\Launcher.exe - ok
15:17:11.0728 5360 [ 67BD916F01424DEB8AB8CD9E0096F277 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe
15:17:11.0728 5360 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe - ok
15:17:11.0728 5360 [ 013EF7C66C5896DBB395406C8BAA8266 ] C:\Windows\System32\CbFsNetRdr3.dll
15:17:11.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\CbFsNetRdr3.dll - ok
15:17:11.0728 5360 [ D6692338B985D4A0CA52B828314D897D ] C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll
15:17:11.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll - ok
15:17:11.0728 5360 [ D7B7159BC8374E87D8C45A30377A3440 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll
15:17:11.0728 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll - ok
15:17:11.0746 5360 [ 284B59D7B56FC76C80E622AB856B1FAB ] C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
15:17:11.0746 5360 C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll - ok
15:17:11.0748 5360 [ 179BECE8D1A4C488DDB7191FF9BE3FB0 ] C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll
15:17:11.0748 5360 C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0750 5360 [ F3DE10AABD5C7A1A186C9966F037D0C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\mfc100u.dll
15:17:11.0750 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mfc100u.dll - ok
15:17:11.0752 5360 [ 48BE298F7FD1BEF4D8FBACB04D8D95C4 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
15:17:11.0752 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe - ok
15:17:11.0755 5360 [ D63797E8E7781EE1500A810CB6194FA6 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
15:17:11.0755 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe - ok
15:17:11.0758 5360 [ 61E4289E91E88C90478D7F4BEB10DCF7 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe
15:17:11.0758 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe - ok
15:17:11.0760 5360 [ CB7F456AD5C63998A27D1D7A43041BEC ] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
15:17:11.0760 5360 C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe - ok
15:17:11.0763 5360 [ D205C24A9D069049FE2DF2A1B38726A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv
15:17:11.0763 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv - ok
15:17:11.0765 5360 [ 9EED448E2C6306BFD8B2B19063FC21A1 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidpmx.dll
15:17:11.0765 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidpmx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0768 5360 [ 0ED67910C8C326796FAA00B2BF6D9D3C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\elxstor.sys
15:17:11.0768 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\elxstor.sys - ok
15:17:11.0770 5360 [ 58B8702C20DE211D1FCB248D2FDD71D1 ] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
15:17:11.0770 5360 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe - ok
15:17:11.0773 5360 [ 13820B972D74B3DE4F6552A57AC799A7 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon_main.dll
15:17:11.0773 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon_main.dll - ok
15:17:11.0776 5360 [ 2FEF21EEE9934BB10165AA02E530183C ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avglngx.dll
15:17:11.0776 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avglngx.dll - ok
15:17:11.0778 5360 [ B80B70609797F944517186DDAC174A50 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avguires.dll
15:17:11.0778 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avguires.dll - ok
15:17:11.0781 5360 [ 21E785EBD7DC90A06391141AAC7892FB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
15:17:11.0781 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\adp94xx.sys - ok
15:17:11.0783 5360 [ 6D4CCAEDC018F1CF52866BBBAA235982 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
15:17:11.0783 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys - ok
15:17:11.0786 5360 [ 9C67F6BBDA3881CFD02095160CF91576 ] C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll
15:17:11.0786 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll - ok
15:17:11.0788 5360 [ 00B0ACE97EAA8A8F1CC1867E49B1FE74 ] C:\Windows\Installer\{4E76FF7E-AEBA-4C87-B788-CD47E5425B9D}\SkypeIcon.exe
15:17:11.0788 5360 C:\Windows\Installer\{4E76FF7E-AEBA-4C87-B788-CD47E5425B9D}\SkypeIcon.exe - ok
15:17:11.0791 5360 [ 730E90935150048A4E5F392FCDD49DA3 ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgapps.dll
15:17:11.0791 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgapps.dll - ok
15:17:11.0792 5360 [ CE42DFE915F78246364D464902E47360 ] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
15:17:11.0792 5360 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe - ok
15:17:11.0794 5360 [ A2AF89F3508B88FC31F394B9B3A20FFC ] C:\Games\World_of_Tanks\WoTLauncher.exe
15:17:11.0794 5360 C:\Games\World_of_Tanks\WoTLauncher.exe - ok
15:17:11.0797 5360 [ A18D3897100A0B2826FB2656B6428E4D ] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.dll
15:17:11.0797 5360 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.dll - ok
15:17:11.0799 5360 [ 1CB844BDCAF2C91054787A537FABC39E ] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.Resources\iTunesHelper.dll
15:17:11.0799 5360 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.Resources\iTunesHelper.dll - ok
15:17:11.0802 5360 [ 56E19061B5D543A0BF12299112C8DCBF ] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.Resources\nl.lproj\iTunesHelperLocalized.dll
15:17:11.0802 5360 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.Resources\nl.lproj\iTunesHelperLocalized.dll - ok
15:17:11.0805 5360 [ 6EF5F3F18413C367195F06E503AB86A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d9.dll
15:17:11.0805 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d3d9.dll - ok
15:17:11.0808 5360 [ 77B1471A490B53B24EFE136F09F76550 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d8thk.dll
15:17:11.0808 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d3d8thk.dll - ok
15:17:11.0808 5360 [ 487F44B08EFEAF5AD087878357B9403D ] C:\Windows\System32\pdh.dll
15:17:11.0808 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pdh.dll - ok
15:17:11.0808 5360 [ 85683DF1F917E4D7F6BE1A04986BF1C8 ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll
15:17:11.0808 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0808 5360 [ 703FFD301AB900B047337C5D40FD6F96 ] C:\Windows\System32\olepro32.dll
15:17:11.0808 5360 C:\Windows\System32\olepro32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0808 5360 [ 8BC9DB92C4B2F3BE89185BEAB2AFC1F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll
15:17:11.0808 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0808 5360 [ 749949494676218FFA99501F4AA22ECC ] C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
15:17:11.0808 5360 C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe - ok
15:17:11.0824 5360 [ C940F2F5C60B3727C5F18840735B229C ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll
15:17:11.0824 5360 C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll - ok
15:17:11.0824 5360 [ 5BB8C06EB5EA4BA22EE8A678F2D79B25 ] C:\Windows\System32\devenum.dll
15:17:11.0824 5360 C:\Windows\System32\devenum.dll - ok
15:17:11.0824 5360 [ 82A8521DDC60710C3D3D3E7325209BEC ] C:\Windows\System32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:17:11.0824 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpsvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0824 5360 [ 2F6C94BA73C976FAF939358D84E653E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\azroles.dll
15:17:11.0824 5360 C:\Windows\System32\azroles.dll - ok
15:17:11.0824 5360 [ C4096CA42199428B3D63DC206C197F0E ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll
15:17:11.0824 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll - ok
15:17:11.0839 5360 [ E631B408882F8320739F6E0CAF444397 ] C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll
15:17:11.0839 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll - ok
15:17:11.0839 5360 [ F9B8FE9E8E921CCD7671671FF54F730A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelPerformanceCounters.dll
15:17:11.0839 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelPerformanceCounters.dll - ok
15:17:11.0839 5360 [ 2D6338C16C6C1AF7C4BB54F634D26653 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nl-NL\ServiceModelPerformanceCounters.dll.mui
15:17:11.0839 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nl-NL\ServiceModelPerformanceCounters.dll.mui - ok
15:17:11.0839 5360 [ 7069AAB8536F29ED7323140973A2894B ] C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll
15:17:11.0839 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll - ok
15:17:11.0839 5360 [ 71517813A59802230EAF7ED495A4CFD2 ] C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\umpo.dll.mui
15:17:11.0839 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nl-NL\umpo.dll.mui - ok
15:17:11.0839 5360 [ E24FE90E9DE8D8AE70E59F7B01675DEF ] C:\Windows\System32\avicap32.dll
15:17:11.0839 5360 C:\Windows\System32\avicap32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ C335EC1182AC10B188705554E0BC1186 ] C:\Windows\System32\msvfw32.dll
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msvfw32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ 24498D084FAA7A459C91066EC241E1CE ] C:\Windows\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vfwwdm32.dll - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ 7736F5ED1D6C4F25173EE734E07AD813 ] C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.dll
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.dll - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ 2A8681AEA24003040CA7D677BE9F1702 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\47216036.sys
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\47216036.sys - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ 1957D49A9613FAAD1C73B508CCE02AA5 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ 37CF3324F46CEB3A4F2686C617CBB35C ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\iTunesMobileDevice.dll
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\iTunesMobileDevice.dll - ok
15:17:11.0855 5360 [ EE29FCC244C8033E2F748D863DCBF378 ] C:\Windows\System32\drt.dll
15:17:11.0855 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drt.dll - ok
15:17:11.0871 5360 [ D8B8B5A8FE57CF4F307A540D9A153C23 ] C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
15:17:11.0871 5360 C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe - ok
15:17:11.0871 5360 [ 8C9C922D71F1CD4DEF73F186416B7896 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndis.sys
15:17:11.0871 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndis.sys - ok
15:17:11.0871 5360 [ 0DF34F7EF3BD18DC00C3E03E6E1CA315 ] C:\Windows\System32\WsmRes.dll
15:17:11.0871 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WsmRes.dll - ok
15:17:11.0871 5360 [ B799D9FDB26111737F58288D8DC172D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
15:17:11.0871 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll - ok
15:17:11.0871 5360 [ 89F4D0DD6606A2FE15931E6888DBBC8D ] C:\Windows\System32\stdole2.tlb
15:17:11.0871 5360 C:\Windows\System32\stdole2.tlb - ok
15:17:11.0871 5360 [ 2BF1404063E407B44E0E953F4F39E315 ] C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.Resources\iPodService.dll
15:17:11.0871 5360 C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.Resources\iPodService.dll - ok
15:17:11.0886 5360 [ 03AD2E7B70A05414EC43CC71A883DF8A ] C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.Resources\nl.lproj\iPodServiceLocalized.dll
15:17:11.0886 5360 C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.Resources\nl.lproj\iPodServiceLocalized.dll - ok
15:17:11.0886 5360 [ 912649A1B3F9E6ACB3899FBDABA2ED5F ] C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll
15:17:11.0886 5360 C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll - ok
15:17:11.0886 5360 [ 67C1B58706B47EEBA4E117AC197289E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll
15:17:11.0886 5360 C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll - ok
15:17:11.0886 5360 [ B240ED07816893746CE7CDDD95C166BF ] C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\lol.launcher.exe
15:17:11.0886 5360 C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\lol.launcher.exe - ok
15:17:11.0886 5360 [ 5225CE3D627A300E40F5E008C4B3DA8D ] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
15:17:11.0886 5360 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe - ok
15:17:11.0886 5360 [ F26792DB5558410F2A3E9C55AFE2CB36 ] C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
15:17:11.0886 5360 C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe - ok
15:17:11.0902 5360 [ ECAD4458E4B046741FECB559DE239195 ] C:\Windows\Installer\{9B486871-27EB-49A5-8832-77176E63333C}\iTunesIco.exe
15:17:11.0902 5360 C:\Windows\Installer\{9B486871-27EB-49A5-8832-77176E63333C}\iTunesIco.exe - ok
15:17:11.0902 5360 [ DCCA4B04AF87E52EF9EAA2190E06CBAC ] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
15:17:11.0902 5360 C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe - ok
15:17:11.0902 5360 [ 51138BEEA3E2C21EC44D0932C71762A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
15:17:11.0902 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe - ok
15:17:11.0902 5360 [ 8B285BDAB7735FDFB18E6F7122923B77 ] C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
15:17:11.0902 5360 C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll - ok
15:17:11.0902 5360 [ 5FA7235B9296BB9513424EBF49946B66 ] C:\Program Files\iExplorer\iExplorer.exe
15:17:11.0902 5360 C:\Program Files\iExplorer\iExplorer.exe - ok
15:17:11.0902 5360 [ 07393A09C46083588E751B63B03C8301 ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv
15:17:11.0902 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ A45CB10FC8C4DCA23F96FE4D334F64FE ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml3r.dll
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msxml3r.dll - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ 96C70BD48D49B87475F4572DEDC62EB9 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ AC8C3591D536D1CCB62EDCBEA88140B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ 1D1EAA16D193C6A2D45981ED3914D22A ] C:\Windows\System32\msimtf.dll
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msimtf.dll - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ 5A12C364AD1D4FCC0AD0E56DBBC34462 ] C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ D378BFFB70923139D6A4F546864AA61C ] C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe - ok
15:17:11.0917 5360 [ C8333F1F77A1B2E25F2202E892CAF634 ] C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll
15:17:11.0917 5360 C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll - ok
15:17:11.0933 5360 [ BBA9D5A730D5E304117AD26923EBD8AA ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll
15:17:11.0933 5360 C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll - ok
15:17:11.0933 5360 [ 3FF0FA0A81910617739644A06D06D016 ] C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll
15:17:11.0933 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll - ok
15:17:11.0933 5360 [ 534A3CB0847BA114F0D8A5F2BB2EF6D0 ] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
15:17:11.0933 5360 C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe - ok
15:17:11.0933 5360 [ 6D83BFF2F6D051E48408394850A9C7A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\nvd3dum.dll
15:17:11.0933 5360 C:\Windows\System32\nvd3dum.dll - ok
15:17:11.0933 5360 [ 96F0F8F4DEE598C8D12AD9633E0CFE2A ] C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll
15:17:11.0933 5360 C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll - ok
15:17:11.0933 5360 [ 244C6722289F4869068992FD7D8A8832 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
15:17:11.0933 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemdisp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ ADDB05C93272A62606599B24730BD645 ] C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ AEC2BA43735181AB7EFFDAE93298E0D1 ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Flvto Youtube Downloader\FlvtoYoutubeDownloader.exe
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Flvto Youtube Downloader\FlvtoYoutubeDownloader.exe - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ 4E30ED3E551E867ADD1C8D58F5EDD9DF ] C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ B5D4429FBBF86A05AC2E3A247E32E97F ] C:\Windows\System32\wshom.ocx
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wshom.ocx - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ 40B82688907A7DBA4DB3B5ADDE3EAB3B ] C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ 69A1D7C29CFF256BECBD4E39E2159636 ] C:\Windows\System32\scrrun.dll
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Windows\System32\scrrun.dll - ok
15:17:11.0949 5360 [ 856CFFCD835528136367BB1A8FE1DB87 ] C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll
15:17:11.0949 5360 C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll - ok
15:17:11.0964 5360 [ 0FBC74AA20FE0AE6884279F893169C60 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL
15:17:11.0964 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0964 5360 [ F8F03D206F7D5811D630349A23E9B9B9 ] C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll
15:17:11.0964 5360 C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll - ok
15:17:11.0964 5360 [ FDBA1DEC4F9BE4274A00B9B850C63484 ] C:\Windows\System32\mf.dll
15:17:11.0964 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mf.dll - ok
15:17:11.0964 5360 [ B2B3DAE040F6B5AE1DF52B0CD7631A18 ] C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll
15:17:11.0964 5360 C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll - ok
15:17:11.0964 5360 [ 9FF8F684BACF326082E5562F7C104A79 ] C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
15:17:11.0964 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll - ok
15:17:11.0964 5360 [ 735263DA17BF5BAF9CCD483843BF9D5A ] C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
15:17:11.0964 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll - ok
15:17:11.0980 5360 [ 3D6F22551D422F97AACB0BB927E4C846 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll
15:17:11.0980 5360 C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll - ok
15:17:11.0980 5360 [ 1C0E369575F387460E2A5F28269B2CC4 ] C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
15:17:11.0980 5360 C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll - ok
15:17:11.0980 5360 [ BD626EF05967D14C772B8096292731A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL
15:17:11.0980 5360 C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL - ok
15:17:11.0980 5360 [ B3170CCC779B682C3341873EA60CF084 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
15:17:11.0980 5360 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll - ok
15:17:11.0980 5360 [ 674B0C0F6A448EB185CAAB9C51D44032 ] C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll
15:17:11.0980 5360 C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll - ok
15:17:11.0980 5360 [ 236F286E103FD44BD85FDD93097FD5DD ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
15:17:11.0980 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ D39DA70FEA6BD713682F70635587DA9E ] C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ 1C83426A51AD83B5E788B6CF143B48D8 ] C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ 465DBF63A5049E4DB4BC5C12FFE781CB ] C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ 0241CB16136B9A4939CA0395768AE286 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ 9A39A2A5F443A756C568C6ED5748AFE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ 53683A331F8A1BB20ADD0330F1DE6388 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe - ok
15:17:11.0996 5360 [ 81600E2E27ED61427AAD865B9BCDDB9D ] C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll
15:17:11.0996 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll - ok
15:17:12.0011 5360 [ C02AA67276FEE0C15CC4D6D616BDE95E ] C:\Windows\System32\WWanAPI.dll
15:17:12.0011 5360 C:\Windows\System32\WWanAPI.dll - ok
15:17:12.0011 5360 [ F2ED6D00921CA138289E5E0CCB9ABF87 ] C:\Windows\System32\wwapi.dll
15:17:12.0011 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wwapi.dll - ok
15:17:12.0011 5360 [ C2D6A4475B87651D5909E364439FDA52 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll
15:17:12.0011 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll - ok
15:17:12.0011 5360 [ 1CBF15FDB0310345A68972EB5C5B948F ] C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll
15:17:12.0011 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll - ok
15:17:12.0011 5360 [ 8F8AB20AA863EA95A421B9D54C74F20C ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnssci.dll
15:17:12.0011 5360 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnssci.dll - ok
15:17:12.0011 5360 [ 942E57152F1CD0533644AB30EF1A4728 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll
15:17:12.0011 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ 657AE5828DD43C32607B86F04BED6F90 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\VGX\VGX.dll
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\VGX\VGX.dll - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ 02530B0B7E048DD5AC8D52DAEACAEB2B ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ E3D5E244807AD655787FCD25477CC1BC ] C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ 3B40D3A61AA8C21B88AE57C58AB3122E ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ 967EA5B213E9984CBE270205DF37755B ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ 5CF15474FFDB5005E54958DF6EDD97AB ] C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll - ok
15:17:12.0027 5360 [ 47D052D9EE1FD3BA2A55D13F61E3EF24 ] C:\Windows\System32\drmv2clt.dll
15:17:12.0027 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drmv2clt.dll - ok
15:17:12.0042 5360 [ 500C298A0C9335B11CFF1285A6DEB66D ] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\sqmapi.dll
15:17:12.0042 5360 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\sqmapi.dll - ok
15:17:12.0042 5360 [ 4FB491AC8D46AAF22BA8BC5C73DABEF7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
15:17:12.0042 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe - ok
15:17:12.0042 5360 [ C6B0509AA89F656247694E2D6ABF7255 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
15:17:12.0042 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprov.dll - ok
15:17:12.0042 5360 [ CEA80C80BED809AA0DA6FEBC04733349 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\acpi.sys
15:17:12.0042 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\acpi.sys - ok
15:17:12.0042 5360 [ CB67C2B94302DC94BC15ED6553A5C1C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
15:17:12.0042 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll - ok
15:17:12.0042 5360 [ D0481FB85BEEDD30A0884BE327880F80 ] C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll
15:17:12.0042 5360 C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll - ok
15:17:12.0058 5360 [ 907281ED4AD35D41B29FFDC211EBAD80 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll
15:17:12.0058 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll - ok
15:17:12.0058 5360 [ 72910F1DEB838E6E08A9017BFB7D4F0B ] C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll
15:17:12.0058 5360 C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll - ok
15:17:12.0058 5360 [ A42E7748BE906434C5FD17161D168C20 ] C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll
15:17:12.0058 5360 C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll - ok
15:17:12.0058 5360 [ C3E3480987CCF20DC9A4A3DC7501AA85 ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\CoreTempReader.dll
15:17:12.0058 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\CoreTempReader.dll - ok
15:17:12.0058 5360 [ 3011BB9D5688AA040076715D806F01E1 ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\GetCoreTempInfoNET.dll
15:17:12.0058 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\GetCoreTempInfoNET.dll - ok
15:17:12.0058 5360 [ 02B56D50B180AE484B0C9D8E4D981D8F ] C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\SystemInfo.dll
15:17:12.0058 5360 C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\All_CPU_Meter_V4.2.gadget\SystemInfo.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ 9DF7A7C74D8632CB5EBD37E3A374825E ] C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ CC5BF60E9D3F181C0B62AC91AD8634B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\qcap.dll
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\qcap.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ 8EE6BDE1D572677AA35707C52C585F75 ] C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dll
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ 2DDEA2C345DA5BC589EFD398F220DB0E ] C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ 0AE0C4955E1DE29CCDC9DA1B816FE5EE ] C:\Windows\System32\quartz.dll
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\quartz.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ 2D11BC8B460957E62E4420373A0D8BDA ] C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll - ok
15:17:12.0074 5360 [ C140F86932B5B61F54A4D836E2D34AB2 ] C:\Windows\System32\ksproxy.ax
15:17:12.0074 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ksproxy.ax - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ C7952D0A4C43A965A1741916BB134751 ] C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ 4DDACA8A66B95ABA02812FF3C13DE198 ] C:\Windows\System32\vidcap.ax
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\vidcap.ax - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ 630A31F277349109299E590856A4B004 ] C:\Windows\System32\Kswdmcap.ax
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\Kswdmcap.ax - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ F3222C893BD2F5821A0179E5C71E88FB ] C:\Windows\System32\fdPHost.dll
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fdPHost.dll - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ DC6612A9EE015A36BA2A27BC9CC12537 ] C:\Windows\System32\mfc42.dll
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mfc42.dll - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ DE6F4B7E62FDE776F3DE8E5FB5A05C48 ] C:\Windows\System32\fdWSD.dll
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fdWSD.dll - ok
15:17:12.0089 5360 [ 7D34AF98A706230CC2DEDFE0CABF87AB ] C:\Windows\System32\odbc32.dll
15:17:12.0089 5360 C:\Windows\System32\odbc32.dll - ok
15:17:12.0105 5360 [ ABA457BFC7EC0B5E130B2F1E0F549DFF ] C:\Windows\System32\odbcint.dll
15:17:12.0105 5360 C:\Windows\System32\odbcint.dll - ok
15:17:12.0105 5360 [ 674611721264013DB169EC12AFC9C3B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\fdSSDP.dll
15:17:12.0105 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fdSSDP.dll - ok
15:17:12.0105 5360 [ 6658F4404DE03D75FE3BA09F7ABA6A30 ] C:\Windows\System32\ListSvc.dll
15:17:12.0105 5360 C:\Windows\System32\ListSvc.dll - ok
15:17:12.0105 5360 [ 08DF1B8C9C0754A7069E80A986373F52 ] C:\Windows\System32\P2P.dll
15:17:12.0105 5360 C:\Windows\System32\P2P.dll - ok
15:17:12.0105 5360 [ 1B0EC94520CAB89A9CE1B2DA405166AF ] C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll
15:17:12.0105 5360 C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll - ok
15:17:12.0105 5360 [ 9DC23ACF360AEA7DF55AD7A8D3FBF4E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\IdListen.dll
15:17:12.0105 5360 C:\Windows\System32\IdListen.dll - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ D34708680C0C3E24DD515F94D74CB329 ] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ F059EB4C9C256F62F196EAA439E28F74 ] C:\Windows\System32\hgprint.dll
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Windows\System32\hgprint.dll - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ 61D57A5D7C6D9AFE10E77DAE6E1B445E ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ 9FD6496B6D91C8BE2A10BD55EAE2D5F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ 59C3DDD501E39E006DAC31BF55150D91 ] C:\Windows\System32\p2psvc.dll
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Windows\System32\p2psvc.dll - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ 1372E8E8FD066002131E3D509275E697 ] C:\Windows\System32\P2PGraph.dll
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Windows\System32\P2PGraph.dll - ok
15:17:12.0121 5360 [ E1AC89F6C5252057E6062843E36A6701 ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
15:17:12.0121 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe - ok
15:17:12.0136 5360 [ A5D237B8673025B052C0E6FDB6A883E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\msshooks.dll
15:17:12.0136 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msshooks.dll - ok
15:17:12.0136 5360 [ A6CD6B3F71E13E2E45B727FB8A47EA87 ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
15:17:12.0136 5360 C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe - ok
15:17:12.0136 5360 [ DB67C7C62038BDE813CB6486581A7611 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll
15:17:12.0136 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll - ok
15:17:12.0136 5360 [ EA2B00551F3E7B3D5F7FB730A55F8246 ] C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll
15:17:12.0136 5360 C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll - ok
15:17:12.0136 5360 [ 3F2B83695E5BF11930C16AF50E991F96 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll
15:17:12.0136 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll - ok
15:17:12.0136 5360 [ 7B97346CE563B74BBCC120FC83E5A6D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll
15:17:12.0136 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ CBBD4D79EEC3EF5A4ADAE9697944C6B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ 833FBB672460EFCE8011D262175FAD33 ] C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ 230EA9ABBC3432CDE388F4891E76E867 ] C:\Windows\System32\udhisapi.dll
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Windows\System32\udhisapi.dll - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ AA3B91B70E79BCE70AD3B190789B9574 ] C:\Windows\System32\drttransport.dll
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drttransport.dll - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ F148865E4AC4F715E322EA06E6E21D84 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ AF75DBA674E55221B7A055B0A4345F16 ] C:\Windows\System32\keyiso.dll
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Windows\System32\keyiso.dll - ok
15:17:12.0152 5360 [ 4DB2DE691908FD415B1EAAD8999E199B ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDPROV.DLL
15:17:12.0152 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDPROV.DLL - ok
15:17:12.0167 5360 [ 8497A8E3390FAE61745628100BB1FC8D ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\wlidcli.dll
15:17:12.0167 5360 C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\wlidcli.dll - ok
15:17:12.0167 5360 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
15:17:12.0167 5360 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe - ok
15:17:12.0167 5360 [ E5F7C30EDF0892667933BE879F067D67 ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
15:17:12.0167 5360 C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll - ok
15:17:12.0167 5360 [ E0E4A1F81A7D69C595A8A9DDAD084C19 ] C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
15:17:12.0167 5360 C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe - ok
15:17:12.0167 5360 [ 1F0F3F062E73DF9EAFE50A326AD5AAD3 ] C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\nl-NL\NASvc.exe.mui
15:17:12.0167 5360 C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\nl-NL\NASvc.exe.mui - ok
15:17:12.0167 5360 [ B29280AA00BC34FEECDC0426B11B9DAC ] C:\Windows\System32\RstrtMgr.dll
15:17:12.0167 5360 C:\Windows\System32\RstrtMgr.dll - ok
15:17:12.0183 5360 [ 39F03455A7C449FFFB2BC4BBDE480EB5 ] C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvcPS.dll
15:17:12.0183 5360 C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvcPS.dll - ok
15:17:12.0183 5360 [ D16D818E9930A6E5B4F6476DD0998D1A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spsys.sys
15:17:12.0183 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spsys.sys - ok
15:17:12.0183 5360 [ ADD2ADE1C2B285AB8378D2DAAF991481 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
15:17:12.0183 5360 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asyncmac.sys - ok
15:17:12.0183 5360 [ CF87A1DE791347E75B98885214CED2B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe
15:17:12.0183 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe - ok
15:17:12.0183 5360 [ 6F5D49EFE0E7164E03AE773A3FE25340 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
15:17:12.0183 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll - ok
15:17:12.0183 5360 [ 53223B673A3FA2F9A4D1C31C8D3F6CD8 ] C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll
15:17:12.0183 5360 C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ 3A11396EAC2414012155AB14E5C1E332 ] C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ FC3EC24FCE372C89423E015A2AC1A31E ] C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ 7A6986DD659B96398A11AF5173892715 ] C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ 387A8A473ECC5BA02CF453277C1F3274 ] C:\Windows\System32\mspatcha.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\mspatcha.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ 1A617835452EEE5060976C9B9F5FE635 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ 3458EDA96E30FBD0477A2800D3FB1909 ] C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll - ok
15:17:12.0199 5360 [ BDC0C99E472176C8C2C853A68ADC5073 ] C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll
15:17:12.0199 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll - ok
15:17:12.0214 5360 [ 421D9645B72CD341ECDBB0FCE06C97DE ] C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll
15:17:12.0214 5360 C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll - ok
15:17:12.0214 5360 [ 8258362DDB18B644A82D8B5061AD9426 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscisvif.dll
15:17:12.0214 5360 C:\Windows\System32\wscisvif.dll - ok
15:17:12.0214 5360 [ 5B8E80EC0D621CDF920AB2141CDBC733 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpClient.dll
15:17:12.0214 5360 C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpClient.dll - ok
15:17:12.0214 5360 [ 8A02CB4204008852CABE45F420BDF7EF ] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\fixcfg.exe
15:17:12.0214 5360 C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\fixcfg.exe - ok
15:17:12.0214 5360 ============================================================
15:17:12.0214 5360 Scan finished
15:17:12.0214 5360 ============================================================
15:17:12.0230 5364 Detected object count: 1
15:17:12.0230 5364 Actual detected object count: 1
15:18:03.0387 5364 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe - copied to quarantine
15:18:03.0387 5364 HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\HiPatchService - will be deleted on reboot
15:18:03.0403 5364 HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\HiPatchService - will be deleted on reboot
15:18:03.0559 5364 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe - will be deleted on reboot
15:18:03.0559 5364 HiPatchService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Delete 
15:18:17.0528 3204 Deinitialize success

15:21:26.0960 0412 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.16.0 Feb 11 2013 18:50:42
15:21:27.0757 0412 ============================================================
15:21:27.0757 0412 Current date / time: 2013/09/06 15:21:27.0757
15:21:27.0757 0412 SystemInfo:
15:21:27.0757 0412 
15:21:27.0757 0412 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
15:21:27.0757 0412 Product type: Workstation
15:21:27.0757 0412 ComputerName: KAMIL-PC
15:21:27.0757 0412 UserName: Kamil
15:21:27.0757 0412 Windows directory: C:\Windows
15:21:27.0757 0412 System windows directory: C:\Windows
15:21:27.0757 0412 Processor architecture: Intel x86
15:21:27.0757 0412 Number of processors: 2
15:21:27.0757 0412 Page size: 0x1000
15:21:27.0757 0412 Boot type: Normal boot
15:21:27.0757 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0414 0412 BG loaded
15:21:29.0664 0412 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0xE8E0DB6000 (931.51 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x1DB01, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000050
15:21:29.0695 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
15:21:29.0695 0412 MBR partitions:
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x800, BlocksNum 0x32000
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x32800, BlocksNum 0xC31D800
15:21:29.0695 0412 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0xC350000, BlocksNum 0x683B6000
15:21:29.0695 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0773 0412 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
15:21:29.0804 0412 D: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3
15:21:29.0835 0412 G: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:21:29.0835 0412 ============================================================
15:21:29.0835 0412 Initialize success
15:21:29.0835 0412 ============================================================
15:21:32.0507 0664 Deinitialize success

arbar Service Scanner Version: 05-09-2013
Ran by Kamil (administrator) on 06-09-2013 at 15:24:37
Running from "C:\Users\Kamil\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X86)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.

Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall"=DWORD:0

System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================

Action Center:
============

Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================

Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of WinDefend service is OK.
The ServiceDll of WinDefend service is OK.

Windows Defender Disabled Policy: 
==========================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware"=DWORD:1

Other Services:
==============

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
[2013-08-15 14:06] - [2013-07-06 07:05] - 1293760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 4E8B9BE71B807B3BAEDB7F4243F85E3C

C:\Windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[2013-08-15 14:07] - [2013-07-09 06:46] - 0140288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 7CA1BECEA5DE2643ADDAD32670E7A4C9

C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll
[2013-07-11 21:49] - [2013-05-27 06:57] - 0680960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 082CF481F659FAE0DE51AD060881EB47

C:\Windows\system32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit

**** End of log ****

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 13-07-2013
Ran by Kamil (administrator) on 06-09-2013 at 15:26:21
Running from "C:\Users\Kamil\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X86)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Flush DNS: ===================================

Windows IP-configuratie

De DNS-omzettingscache is leeggemaakt.

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ==============================

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.
========================= Hosts content: =================================

127.0.0.1 localhost

========================= IP Configuration: ================================

Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit-netwerkverbinding = LAN-verbinding (Connected)

# ----------------------------------
# IPv4-configuratie
# ----------------------------------
pushd interface ipv4

reset
set global icmpredirects=enabled

popd
# Einde van IPv4-configuratie

Windows IP-configuratie

Hostnaam . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kamil-PC
Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . : 
Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee
DNS-achtervoegselzoeklijst. . . . : lan

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:

Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: lan
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit-netwerkverbinding
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-C0-F0-7C-03
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::c8b1:6bfd:2171:a054%10(voorkeur) 
IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.26(voorkeur) 
Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease verkregen . . . . . . . . . : vrijdag 6 september 2013 15:19:54
Lease verlopen. . . . . . . . . . : zaterdag 7 september 2013 15:19:54
Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.254
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888384
DHCPv6-client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-1C-2A-7D-00-1C-C0-F0-7C-03
DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.254
NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : ingeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor LAN-verbinding*:

Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: 
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
IPv6-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2cc5:247a:a9ab:e52c(voorkeur) 
Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::2cc5:247a:a9ab:e52c%11(voorkeur) 
Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : uitgeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.lan:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: lan
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Server: dsldevice.lan
Address: 192.168.2.254

Naam: google.com
Addresses: 2a00:1450:400c:c05::66
173.194.67.101
173.194.67.102
173.194.67.139
173.194.67.113
173.194.67.100
173.194.67.138

Pingen naar google.com [74.125.132.138] met 32 bytes aan gegevens:
Antwoord van 74.125.132.138: bytes=32 tijd=39 ms TTL=49
Antwoord van 74.125.132.138: bytes=32 tijd=38 ms TTL=49

Ping-statistieken voor 74.125.132.138:
Pakketten: verzonden = 2, ontvangen = 2, verloren = 0
(0% verlies).

De gemiddelde tijd voor het uitvoeren van ‚‚n bewerking in milliseconden:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 39ms, Gemiddelde = 38ms
Server: dsldevice.lan
Address: 192.168.2.254

Naam: yahoo.com
Addresses: 206.190.36.45
98.139.183.24
98.138.253.109

Pingen naar yahoo.com [98.139.183.24] met 32 bytes aan gegevens:
Antwoord van 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 tijd=145 ms TTL=49
Antwoord van 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 tijd=143 ms TTL=49

Ping-statistieken voor 98.139.183.24:
Pakketten: verzonden = 2, ontvangen = 2, verloren = 0
(0% verlies).

De gemiddelde tijd voor het uitvoeren van ‚‚n bewerking in milliseconden:
Minimum = 143ms, Maximum = 145ms, Gemiddelde = 144ms

Pingen naar 127.0.0.1 met 32 bytes aan gegevens:
Antwoord van 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 tijd=1 ms TTL=128
Antwoord van 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 tijd=1 ms TTL=128

Ping-statistieken voor 127.0.0.1:
Pakketten: verzonden = 2, ontvangen = 2, verloren = 0
(0% verlies).

De gemiddelde tijd voor het uitvoeren van ‚‚n bewerking in milliseconden:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Gemiddelde = 1ms
===========================================================================
Interfacelijst
10...00 1c c0 f0 7c 03 ......Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit-netwerkverbinding
1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
11...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
14...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
===========================================================================

IPv4 routetabel
===========================================================================
Actieve routes:
Netwerkadres Netmasker Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.2.254 192.168.2.26 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 192.168.2.26 276
192.168.2.26 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.2.26 276
192.168.2.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.2.26 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 192.168.2.26 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.2.26 276
===========================================================================
Permanente routes:
Geen

IPv6 routetabel
===========================================================================
Actieve routes:
Indien metrische netwerkbestemming Gateway
11 58 ::/0 On-link
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
11 58 2001::/32 On-link
11 306 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2cc5:247a:a9ab:e52c/128
On-link
10 276 fe80::/64 On-link
11 306 fe80::/64 On-link
11 306 fe80::2cc5:247a:a9ab:e52c/128
On-link
10 276 fe80::c8b1:6bfd:2171:a054/128
 On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
11 306 ff00::/8 On-link
10 276 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Permanente routes:
Indien metrische netwerkbestemming Gateway
0 4294967295 2620:9b::/96 On-link
0 9000 ::/0 2620:9b::1900:1
===========================================================================
========================= Winsock entries =====================================

Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll [52224] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll [52224] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll [65024] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 04 C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll [65024] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 05 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 06 C:\Windows\system32\winrnr.dll [20992] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [145648] (Microsoft Corp.)
Catalog5 08 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [145648] (Microsoft Corp.)
Catalog5 09 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [121704] (Apple Inc.)
Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 11 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 12 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 13 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 14 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 15 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 16 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 17 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 18 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 19 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 20 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (09/06/2013 03:20:01 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/06/2013 03:14:11 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/06/2013 02:45:24 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 07:53:34 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 05:15:54 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 04:39:22 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc) (User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:26 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 8094

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:26 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 8094

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:26 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:24 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 6141

System errors:
=============
Error: (09/06/2013 03:22:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De NVIDIA Update Service Daemon-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden gestart: 
%%1069

Error: (09/06/2013 03:22:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De nvUpdatusService-service kan niet als .\UpdatusUser met het huidig ingestelde wachtwoord worden aangemeld vanwege de volgende fout: 
%%1330

Gebruik de module Services in de Microsoft Management Console (MMC) om te controleren of de service juist is geconfigureerd.

Error: (09/06/2013 03:20:01 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De BlueStacks Android Service-service is gestopt met de volgende foutcode: 
%%1064.

Error: (09/06/2013 03:18:22 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege deze fout: 
%%5.

Error: (09/06/2013 03:16:15 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De NVIDIA Update Service Daemon-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden gestart: 
%%1069

Error: (09/06/2013 03:16:15 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De nvUpdatusService-service kan niet als .\UpdatusUser met het huidig ingestelde wachtwoord worden aangemeld vanwege de volgende fout: 
%%1330

Gebruik de module Services in de Microsoft Management Console (MMC) om te controleren of de service juist is geconfigureerd.

Error: (09/06/2013 03:14:11 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De BlueStacks Android Service-service is gestopt met de volgende foutcode: 
%%1064.

Error: (09/06/2013 03:12:45 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: ScRegSetValueExW-oproep voor FailureActions is niet geslaagd vanwege deze fout: 
%%5.

Error: (09/06/2013 02:47:32 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De NVIDIA Update Service Daemon-service kan vanwege de volgende fout niet worden gestart: 
%%1069

Error: (09/06/2013 02:47:32 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: De nvUpdatusService-service kan niet als .\UpdatusUser met het huidig ingestelde wachtwoord worden aangemeld vanwege de volgende fout: 
%%1330

Gebruik de module Services in de Microsoft Management Console (MMC) om te controleren of de service juist is geconfigureerd.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (09/06/2013 03:20:01 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc)(User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/06/2013 03:14:11 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc)(User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/06/2013 02:45:24 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc)(User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 07:53:34 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc)(User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 05:15:54 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc)(User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 04:39:22 PM) (Source: BstHdAndroidSvc)(User: )
Description: Service kan niet worden gestart. System.ApplicationException: Cannot start service. Service did not stop gracefully the last time it was run.
bij BlueStacks.hyperDroid.Service.Service.OnStart(String[] args)
bij System.ServiceProcess.ServiceBase.ServiceQueuedMainCallback(Object state)

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:26 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 8094

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:26 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 8094

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:26 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second

Error: (09/05/2013 04:02:24 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 6141

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

µTorrent (Version: 3.2.1.28086)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX (Version: 11.7.700.224)
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin (Version: 11.7.700.224)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) - Nederlands (Version: 11.0.03)
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0 (Version: 12.0.3.133)
Akamai NetSession Interface
Apple Application Support (Version: 2.3.4)
Apple Mobile Device Support (Version: 6.1.0.13)
Apple Software Update (Version: 2.1.3.127)
AVG 2013 (Version: 13.0.3222)
AVG 2013 (Version: 13.0.3392)
AVG 2013 (Version: 2013.0.3392)
AVG SafeGuard toolbar (Version: 14.0.0.12)
Battlefield Heroes
BBSAK (Version: 1.9.2)
BitTorrent (Version: 7.8.1.30004)
BlueStacks App Player (Version: 0.7.12.896)
BlueStacks Notification Center (Version: 0.7.12.896)
Bonjour (Version: 3.0.0.10)
BurnAware Free 6.1
CCleaner (Version: 4.02)
Counter-Strike: Source
D3DX10 (Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
DeepBurner Pro v1.9.0.228
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Devux MT2 Klient
Duel of Champions
EPSON Scan
EPSON SX230 Series Printer Uninstall
Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287 (Version: 1.2.287)
Flvto Youtube Downloader (Version: 0.3.5)
Google Chrome (Version: 28.0.1500.95)
Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service (Version: 3.0.0.0)
iExplorer 3.2.4.2
iPhone-configuratieprogramma (Version: 3.6.2.300)
iTunes (Version: 11.0.5.5)
Java 7 Update 25 (Version: 7.0.250)
Java Auto Updater (Version: 2.1.9.5)
League of Legends (Version: 3.0.1)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware versie 1.75.0.1300 (Version: 1.75.0.1300)
Metin2
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile NLD Language Pack (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6012.5000)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Language Pack 2010 - Dutch/Nederlands (Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office O MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (German) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.4734.1000)
Microsoft Office X MUI (Dutch) 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft SharePoint Designer 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20513.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (Version: 10.0.40219)
Movie Maker (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
MSVCRT (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT110 (Version: 16.4.1108.0727)
Nero Burning ROM (Version: 12.5.5001)
Nero Burning ROM Help (CHM) (Version: 12.0.3000)
Nero BurningROM 12 (Version: 12.5.01300)
Nero ControlCenter (Version: 11.0.15600)
Nero ControlCenter Help (CHM) (Version: 12.0.12000)
Nero Core Components (Version: 11.0.21800)
Nero SharedVideoCodecs (Version: 1.0.12100.2.0)
Nero Update (Version: 11.0.11800.31.0)
Neverwinter
NVIDIA 3D Vision stuurprogramma 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Grafisch stuurprogramma 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Install Application (Version: 2.1002.108.688)
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver (Version: 7.17.13.1106)
NVIDIA Update 1.11.3 (Version: 1.11.3)
NVIDIA Update Components (Version: 1.11.3)
NVIDIA-configuratiescherm 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
OpenOffice.org 3.4.1 (Version: 3.41.9593)
Pando Media Booster (Version: 2.6.0.8)
PhoneMyPC (Version: 2.0.3)
Photo Common (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Photo Gallery (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
PowerISO (Version: 5.7)
Prerequisite installer (Version: 12.0.0003)
PunkBuster Services (Version: 0.990)
Python 3.3.2 (Version: 3.3.2150)
QuickTime (Version: 7.72.80.56)
ROBLOX Player for Kamil
RuneScape Launcher 1.2.3 (Version: 1.2.3)
SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones (Version: 1.3.450.0)
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 Language Pack (KB2687449) 32-Bit Edition
Simple Shutdown Timer (Version: 1.1.2)
Skype Click to Call (Version: 6.3.11079)
Skype™ 6.6 (Version: 6.6.106)
Smite (Version: 0.1.1642.3)
Spotify (Version: 0.8.5.1333.g822e0de8)
Steam (Version: 1.0.0.0)
swMSM (Version: 12.0.0.1)
Taalpakket voor Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile - NLD (Version: 4.0.30319)
TeamSpeak 3 Client (Version: 3.0.6)
Unity Web Player (Version: )
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553270) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598242) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2825640) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687623) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Designer 2010 (KB2553459) 32-Bit Edition
VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
Windows Live Communications Platform (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4311.0)
Windows Live Installer (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live Photo Common (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live SOXE (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live UX Platform (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (Version: 16.4.3505.0912)
WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit) (Version: 4.20.0)
World of Tanks
YouWave for Android

========================= Devices: ================================

Name: H:\
Description: SM/xD-Picture 
Class Guid: {eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Manufacturer: Generic-
Service: WUDFRd

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: AVGIDSShim
Description: AVGIDSShim
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: AVGIDSShim

Name: BIOS-stuurprogramma voor Microsoft Systeembeheer
Description: BIOS-stuurprogramma voor Microsoft Systeembeheer
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: mssmbios

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: Security Processor Loader Driver
Description: Security Processor Loader Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: spldr

Name: Systeemkaart
Description: Systeemkaart
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Description: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service:

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbuhci

Name: ATA Channel 0
Description: IDE-kanaal
Class Guid: {4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard IDE ATA/ATAPI-controllers)
Service: atapi

Name: NDIS-systeemstuurprogramma
Description: NDIS-systeemstuurprogramma
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: NDIS

Name: WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Description: WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: RasAgileVpn

Name: Systeemkaart
Description: Systeemkaart
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: Generic- SD/MMC USB Device
Description: Schijfstation
Class Guid: {4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardschijfstations)
Service: disk

Name: NDProxy
Description: NDProxy
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: NDProxy

Name: Systeemkaart
Description: Systeemkaart
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Filterstuurprogramma Bitlocker-stationsvergrendeling
Description: Filterstuurprogramma Bitlocker-stationsvergrendeling
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: fvevol

Name: ATA Channel 1
Description: IDE-kanaal
Class Guid: {4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard IDE ATA/ATAPI-controllers)
Service: atapi

Name: WAN-minipoort (L2TP)
Description: WAN-minipoort (L2TP)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: Rasl2tp

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: Systeemkaartbronnen
Description: Systeemkaartbronnen
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Description: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: pci

Name: HTTP
Description: HTTP
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: HTTP

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbuhci

Name: Systeemkaartbronnen
Description: Systeemkaartbronnen
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: WAN-minipoort (Network Monitor)
Description: WAN-minipoort (Network Monitor)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: NdisWan

Name: ATA Channel 0
Description: IDE-kanaal
Class Guid: {4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard IDE ATA/ATAPI-controllers)
Service: atapi

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: USB-invoerapparaat
Description: USB-invoerapparaat
Class Guid: {745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: HidUsb

Name: NETBT
Description: NETBT
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: NetBT

Name: Hardware Policy Driver
Description: Hardware Policy Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: hwpolicy

Name: Systeemkaartbronnen
Description: Systeemkaartbronnen
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Stuurprogramma voor TCP/IP-protocol
Description: Stuurprogramma voor TCP/IP-protocol
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Tcpip

Name: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5240S ATA Device
Description: Cd-rom-station
Class Guid: {4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard cd-rom-stations)
Service: cdrom

Name: Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device
Description: Schijfstation
Class Guid: {4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardschijfstations)
Service: disk

Name: WAN-minipoort (IP)
Description: WAN-minipoort (IP)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: NdisWan

Name: ACPI-vaste-functieknop
Description: ACPI-vaste-functieknop
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: ATA Channel 1
Description: IDE-kanaal
Class Guid: {4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard IDE ATA/ATAPI-controllers)
Service: atapi

Name: Numerieke-gegevensprocessor
Description: Numerieke-gegevensprocessor
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: F:\
Description: Compact Flash 
Class Guid: {eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Manufacturer: Generic-
Service: WUDFRd

Name: TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Description: TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: tcpipreg

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: WAN-minipoort (IPv6)
Description: WAN-minipoort (IPv6)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: NdisWan

Name: PCI Simple Communications-controller
Description: PCI Simple Communications-controller
Class Guid: 
Manufacturer: 
Service: 
Problem: : The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
Resolution: To install the drivers for this device, click "Update Driver", which starts the Hardware Update wizard.

Name: AVG TDI Driver
Description: AVG TDI Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Avgtdix

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbuhci

Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Description: Intel Processor
Class Guid: {50127dc3-0f36-415e-a6cc-4cb3be910b65}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: intelppm

Name: NSI proxy service driver.
Description: NSI proxy service driver.
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: nsiproxy

Name: ACPI-aan/uit-knop
Description: ACPI-aan/uit-knop
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: KSecDD
Description: KSecDD
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: KSecDD

Name: Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Description: Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: tunnel

Name: Stuurprogramma voor ondersteuning van NetIO Legacy TDI
Description: Stuurprogramma voor ondersteuning van NetIO Legacy TDI
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: tdx

Name: WAN-minipoort (PPPOE)
Description: WAN-minipoort (PPPOE)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: RasPppoe

Name: Systeem dat voldoet aan Microsoft ACPI
Description: Systeem dat voldoet aan Microsoft ACPI
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: ACPI

Name: avgtp
Description: avgtp
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: avgtp

Name: USB-apparaat voor massaopslag
Description: USB-apparaat voor massaopslag
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Oplagapparaat dat compatibel is met USB
Service: USBSTOR

Name: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Description: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: tunnel

Name: KSecPkg
Description: KSecPkg
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: KSecPkg

Name: ST31000520AS ATA Device
Description: Schijfstation
Class Guid: {4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardschijfstations)
Service: disk

Name: Beep
Description: Beep
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Beep

Name: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Description: Microsoft Teredo Tunneling-adapter
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: tunnel

Name: WAN-minipoort (PPTP)
Description: WAN-minipoort (PPTP)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: PptpMiniport

Name: Null
Description: Null
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Null

Name: Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16
Description: Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: msisadrv

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbuhci

Name: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Description: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: lltdio

Name: RAS Async-adapter
Description: RAS Async-adapter
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: AsyncMac

Name: Algemene schaduwkopie van volume
Description: Algemene schaduwkopie van volume
Class Guid: {533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service:

Name: Op ACPI x86-gebaseerde PC
Description: Op ACPI x86-gebaseerde PC
Class Guid: {4d36e966-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardcomputers)
Service: \Driver\ACPI_HAL

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: WAN-minipoort (SSTP)
Description: WAN-minipoort (SSTP)
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: RasSstp

Name: Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Description: Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: pcw

Name: Trust Webcam
Description: USB-videoapparaat
Class Guid: {6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: usbvideo

Name: Indelen als volumestuurprogramma
Description: Indelen als volumestuurprogramma
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: blbdrive

Name: VBox Support Driver
Description: VBox Support Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: VBoxDrv

Name: BlueStacks Hypervisor
Description: BlueStacks Hypervisor
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: BstHdDrv

Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Description: Intel Processor
Class Guid: {50127dc3-0f36-415e-a6cc-4cb3be910b65}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: intelppm

Name: PEAUTH
Description: PEAUTH
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: PEAUTH

Name: Toetsenbordstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
Description: Toetsenbordstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: TermDD

Name: K:\
Description: MS/MS-Pro 
Class Guid: {eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Manufacturer: Generic-
Service: WUDFRd

Name: Composite Bus Enumerator
Description: Composite Bus Enumerator
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: CompositeBus

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Description: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Class Guid: {4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Service: nvlddmkm

Name: VgaSave
Description: VgaSave
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: VgaSave

Name: Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Description: Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Class Guid: {4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard IDE ATA/ATAPI-controllers)
Service: pciide

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbuhci

Name: Muisstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
Description: Muisstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: TermDD

Name: catchme
Description: catchme
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: catchme

Name: HID-toetsenbordapparaat
Description: HID-toetsenbordapparaat
Class Guid: {4d36e96b-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardtoetsenbord)
Service: kbdhid

Name: Algemeen PnP-beeldscherm
Description: Algemeen PnP-beeldscherm
Class Guid: {4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardbeeldschermtypen)
Service: monitor

Name: USB-invoerapparaat
Description: USB-invoerapparaat
Class Guid: {745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: HidUsb

Name: StorLib bus (virtual storages support)
Description: StorLib bus (virtual storages support)
Class Guid: {1378e71b-ab4d-4348-af26-cba56b12969e}
Manufacturer: EldoS Corporation
Service: cbfs3

Name: Dynamisch Volumebeheer
Description: Dynamisch Volumebeheer
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: volmgrx

Name: Samengesteld USB-apparaat
Description: Samengesteld USB-apparaat
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbccgp

Name: QoS-pakketplanner
Description: QoS-pakketplanner
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Psched

Name: Teller voor Plug en Play-apparatuur
Description: Teller voor Plug en Play-apparatuur
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: swenum

Name: Koppelpuntbeheer
Description: Koppelpuntbeheer
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: mountmgr

Name: Opslagvolumes
Description: Opslagvolumes
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: volsnap

Name: Common Log (CLFS)
Description: Common Log (CLFS)
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: CLFS

Name: LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Description: LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Class Guid: {6bdd1fc1-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: LSI
Service: 1394ohci

Name: Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Description: Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Class Guid: {4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaard IDE ATA/ATAPI-controllers)
Service: pciide

Name: UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
Description: UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: umbus

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbehci

Name: Samengesteld USB-apparaat
Description: Samengesteld USB-apparaat
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbccgp

Name: Programmeerbare interruptcontroller
Description: Programmeerbare interruptcontroller
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Autorisatiestuurprogramma van Windows Firewall
Description: Autorisatiestuurprogramma van Windows Firewall
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: mpsdrv

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: CNG
Description: CNG
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: CNG

Name: UMBus Enumerator
Description: UMBus Enumerator
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: umbus

Name: Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator-stuurprogramma
Description: Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator-stuurprogramma
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: vdrvroot

Name: IPv6 ARP-stuurprogramma voor externe toegang
Description: IPv6 ARP-stuurprogramma voor externe toegang
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Wanarpv6

Name: RDPCDD
Description: RDPCDD
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: RDPCDD

Name: Systeemtimer
Description: Systeemtimer
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Volumebeheer
Description: Volumebeheer
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: volmgr

Name: HID-apparaat voor besturing door gebruikers
Description: HID-apparaat voor besturing door gebruikers
Class Guid: {745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service:

Name: I:\
Description: SD/MMC 
Class Guid: {eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Manufacturer: Generic-
Service: WUDFRd

Name: Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Description: Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Wdf01000

Name: RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Description: RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: RDPENCDD

Name: Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit-netwerkverbinding
Description: Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit-netwerkverbinding
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: e1yexpress

Name: UMBus Enumerator
Description: UMBus Enumerator
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: umbus

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service:

Name: System Attribute Cache
Description: System Attribute Cache
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: discache

Name: Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock
Description: Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: AFD

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbehci

Name: Controller voor directe geheugentoegang
Description: Controller voor directe geheugentoegang
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Generic- Compact Flash USB Device
Description: Schijfstation
Class Guid: {4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardschijfstations)
Service: disk

Name: WFP Lightweight Filter
Description: WFP Lightweight Filter
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: WfpLwf

Name: High Definition Audio-apparaat
Description: High Definition Audio-apparaat
Class Guid: {4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: HdAudAddService

Name: Reflector Display Driver used to gain access to graphics data
Description: Reflector Display Driver used to gain access to graphics data
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: RDPREFMP

Name: AVG network filter service
Description: AVG network filter service
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Avgfwfd

Name: LDDM Graphics Subsystem
Description: LDDM Graphics Subsystem
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: DXGKrnl

Name: Communicatiepoort (COM1)
Description: Communicatiepoort
Class Guid: {4d36e978-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardpoorttypen)
Service: Serial

Name: USB-invoerapparaat
Description: USB-invoerapparaat
Class Guid: {745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: HidUsb

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS-omgeving voor serviceproviderondersteuning
Description: Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS-omgeving voor serviceproviderondersteuning
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: ws2ifsl

Name: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Description: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: rspndr

Name: Systeemluidspreker
Description: Systeemluidspreker
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Description: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: pci

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Description: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: Intel
Service: usbuhci

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver
Description: User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: WudfPf

Name: High Definition Audio-besturing
Description: High Definition Audio-besturing
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: HDAudBus

Name: Algemeen volume
Description: Algemeen volume
Class Guid: {71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: volsnap

Name: SCDEmu
Description: SCDEmu
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: SCDEmu

Name: PCI-bus
Description: PCI-bus
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service: pci

Name: msisadrv
Description: msisadrv
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: msisadrv

Name: Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device
Description: Schijfstation
Class Guid: {4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (Standaardschijfstations)
Service: disk

Name: XDva404
Description: XDva404
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: XDva404

Name: HID-muis
Description: HID-muis
Class Guid: {4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: mouhid

Name: USB-hoofdhub
Description: USB-hoofdhub
Class Guid: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Manufacturer: (Standaard USB Host Controller)
Service: usbhub

Name: Security Driver
Description: Security Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: secdrv

Name: Systeem-CMOS/Real-timeklok
Description: Systeem-CMOS/Real-timeklok
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: (standaardsysteemapparaten)
Service:

========================= Memory info: ===================================

Percentage of memory in use: 46%
Total physical RAM: 3068.2 MB
Available physical RAM: 1633.94 MB
Total Pagefile: 6134.68 MB
Available Pagefile: 4212.16 MB
Total Virtual: 2799.88 MB
Available Virtual: 2677.59 MB

========================= Partitions: =====================================

1 Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:97.56 GB) (Free:5.9 GB) NTFS
2 Drive d: () (Fixed) (Total:833.86 GB) (Free:833.73 GB) NTFS
5 Drive g: (Door systeem gereserveerd) (Fixed) (Total:0.1 GB) (Free:0.07 GB) NTFS

========================= Users: ========================================

Gebruikersaccounts voor \\KAMIL-PC

Administrator Gast Kamil 
UpdatusUser 
De opdracht is voltooid.

========================= Minidump Files ==================================

No minidump file found

**** End of log ****
swMBR version 0.9.9.1771 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2013-09-06 15:23:01
-----------------------------
15:23:01.670 OS Version: Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
15:23:01.670 Number of processors: 2 586 0x170A
15:23:01.672 ComputerName: KAMIL-PC UserName: Kamil
15:23:03.916 Initialize success
15:23:21.829 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-0
15:23:21.831 Disk 0 Vendor: ST31000520AS CC32 Size: 953869MB BusType: 3
15:23:21.988 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
15:23:21.990 Disk 0 MBR scan
15:23:21.993 Disk 0 Windows 7 default MBR code
15:23:21.997 Disk 0 Partition 1 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 100 MB offset 2048
15:23:22.008 Disk 0 Partition 2 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 99899 MB offset 206848
15:23:22.024 Disk 0 Partition 3 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 853868 MB offset 204800000
15:23:22.030 Disk 0 scanning sectors +1953521664
15:23:22.096 Disk 0 scanning C:\Windows\system32\drivers
15:23:28.824 Service scanning
15:23:42.142 Modules scanning
15:23:45.607 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
15:23:45.626 ntkrnlpa.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ataport.SYS halmacpi.dll pciide.sys PCIIDEX.SYS atapi.sys 
15:23:45.633 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xb1372030]
15:23:45.639 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[b6f8859e] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-0[0xb0ec7908]
15:23:45.647 Scan finished successfully
15:24:04.946 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\MBR.dat"
15:24:04.950 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

> roblox is a game i know what that is but about the folders no i know 1 folder thats a game 2 crossfire but the others no


So, apart from roblox, this one is also okay?

d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe

-----

Also, looking at the TDSSKiller, you're removed these:



> 15:18:03.0387 5364 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe - copied to quarantine
> 15:18:03.0387 5364 HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\HiPatchService - will be deleted on reboot
> 15:18:03.0403 5364 HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\HiPatchService - will be deleted on reboot
> 15:18:03.0559 5364 C:\Program Files\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe - will be deleted on reboot
> 15:18:03.0559 5364 HiPatchService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Delete


Can you test to see if your Steam works, mainly Tribes if you play it.

Looking at the other things now


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi

Just to let you know I haven't forgotten you, but my router died at home, and a new one should arrive tomorrow. I have limited internet use at work, so can't really research anything here.

As soon as its u and running, I'll reply


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

oke thx
my steam is good no errors


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Finally got a router installed, so apart from the 100's of emails (mostly spam), I'm ready to rock 

Let me just read over what we did, then I'll reply in a min


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good to hear Steam is all okay 

So, apart from roblox, this one is also okay?

*d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe*

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:dir
C:\ProgramData
C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa /s
C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt /s
C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj /s
C:\ProgramData\{C4ABDBC8-1C81-42C9-BFFC-4A68511E9E4F} /s
:filefind
*rimixprvxpghnfa*.*
*vxouppnxstqqxdt*.*
*qrtbvtrdeyskqkj*.*
*aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg*.*
*Delta*.*
*MixiDJToolbar*.*
*tubesaver*.*
*defendert*.*
*igdhbblpcellaljokkpfhcjlagemhgjl*.*
*IHelper*.*
*4funmt2*.*
:folderfind
*rimixprvxpghnfa*
*vxouppnxstqqxdt*
*qrtbvtrdeyskqkj*
*aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg*
*Delta*
*MixiDJToolbar*
*tubesaver*
*defendert*
*IHelper*
*redsn0w*
*4funmt2*
:regfind
rimixprvxpghnfa
vxouppnxstqqxdt
qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg
Delta
MixiDJToolbar
tubesaver
defendert
igdhbblpcellaljokkpfhcjlagemhgjl
IHelper
redsn0w
4funmt2
SCRIPT
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

d:\marta usb\crossfire\cf_g4box.exe yes this is okey


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

i cant poste its so here is the txt file


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

here are some more


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

end the laste one


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi

Just got back from being away for the weekend, and just opened the first one you uploaded. May take me a few hours, but I'll sift through them and reply as soon as I can


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, happy to say that most is all okay, but some can go 

As we're working with the registry, lets create a backup, just in case. 99.999% of the time there is no problems, but its just a safe option 

*Backing Up Your Registry*
Download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT*
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.










-----

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:Files
C:\ProgramData\edubrom2008.cfg
C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa
C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt
C:\Users\All Users\rimixprvxpghnfa
C:\Users\All Users\vxouppnxstqqxdt
C:\Users\All Users\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w
C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\kamil\kamil\redsn0w_win_0.9.15b3
:Reg
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg]
[-HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\redsn0w]
[-HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\redsn0w]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\DirectInput\4FUNMT2.EXE4C120C2000225000]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\d1e5b786_0]
@=-
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\eb201d33_0]
@=-
[-HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\DirectInput\4FUNMT2.EXE4C120C2000225000]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\d1e5b786_0]
@=-
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\eb201d33_0]
@=-
:Commands
[emptytemp]
[purity]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply. The log is saved in the same location as OTL.

eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

All processes killed
========== FILES ==========
C:\ProgramData\edubrom2008.cfg moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\rimixprvxpghnfa moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\vxouppnxstqqxdt moved successfully.
File\Folder C:\Users\All Users\rimixprvxpghnfa not found.
File\Folder C:\Users\All Users\vxouppnxstqqxdt not found.
File\Folder C:\Users\All Users\qrtbvtrdeyskqkj not found.
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w\shsh folder moved successfully.
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\redsn0w folder moved successfully.
C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\kamil\kamil\redsn0w_win_0.9.15b3 folder moved successfully.
========== REGISTRY ==========
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\aebebfbfdgfdgfdgdfg\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\redsn0w\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\redsn0w\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\DirectInput\4FUNMT2.EXE4C120C2000225000\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\d1e5b786_0\\@ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\eb201d33_0\\@ not found.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\DirectInput\4FUNMT2.EXE4C120C2000225000\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\d1e5b786_0\\@ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3833675633-4039047713-4156639163-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\eb201d33_0\\@ not found.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 56475 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Kamil
->Temp folder emptied: 1446030747 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 347986671 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 303630245 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 3980 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: UpdatusUser
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 12214675 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 801305295 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 2.776,00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 log created on 10012013_154109

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\counters.dat moved successfully.

PendingFileRenameOperations files...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

this helps me whit my problem about my internet?


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

This did'd Help me whith me network pleas i can make a video if u want te see waht happens


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The video may help, let me know when its done 

Also, can you post a fresh OTL log, as follows:


Double click on the OTL icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open one notepad window, *OTL.Txt. This is saved in the same location as OTL. 
[*]Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the content of this file and post it in your topic 
*
* 
*


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

httpwww.youtube.comwatchv=zmUk8KiSTG8


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

OTL logfile created on: 7-10-2013 17:38:10 - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.10.9200.16686)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Nederland | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,89 Gb Available Physical Memory | 63,02% Memory free
5,99 Gb Paging File | 4,72 Gb Available in Paging File | 78,86% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 97,56 Gb Total Space | 21,62 Gb Free Space | 22,16% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 833,86 Gb Total Space | 780,98 Gb Free Space | 93,66% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 100,00 Mb Total Space | 70,32 Mb Free Space | 70,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KAMIL-PC | User Name: Kamil | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013-10-01 15:51:14 | 001,612,112 | ---- | M] (LogMeIn Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
PRC - [2013-09-04 09:20:38 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe
PRC - [2013-08-26 21:47:32 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\anti\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013-08-26 16:46:12 | 000,375,056 | ---- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
PRC - [2013-08-15 11:53:50 | 004,411,440 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
PRC - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-07-10 01:33:22 | 000,452,144 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:28 | 000,763,952 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:26 | 001,117,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2013-03-18 02:38:48 | 000,799,280 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 17:10:18 | 000,577,536 | ---- | M] (Research In Motion Limited) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers\BbDevMgr.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:02 | 000,873,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 16:21:00 | 001,821,984 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
PRC - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
PRC - [2013-01-17 16:08:26 | 000,267,792 | ---- | M] (Research In Motion Limited) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers\RIMBBLaunchAgent.exe
PRC - [2012-11-23 04:48:41 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE
PRC - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
PRC - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
PRC - [2011-09-05 19:04:58 | 002,904,984 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
PRC - [2011-02-25 07:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013-08-30 10:01:00 | 002,601,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x86.dll
MOD - [2012-11-28 15:13:52 | 000,087,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2012-11-28 15:13:30 | 001,242,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2010-01-09 20:18:18 | 004,254,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\DealPlyLive\Update\DealPlyLive.exe /medsvc -- (dealplylivem)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\DealPlyLive\Update\DealPlyLive.exe /svc -- (dealplylive)
SRV - [2013-10-01 15:51:14 | 001,612,112 | ---- | M] (LogMeIn Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe -- (Hamachi2Svc)
SRV - [2013-09-21 20:35:00 | 000,565,672 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2013-09-04 09:20:38 | 001,432,080 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgfws.exe -- (avgfws)
SRV - [2013-08-26 16:46:12 | 000,375,056 | ---- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\LMIGuardianSvc.exe -- (LMIGuardianSvc)
SRV - [2013-07-31 23:24:30 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013-07-23 19:09:28 | 000,283,136 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2013-07-04 15:53:10 | 004,939,312 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2013-06-21 10:57:12 | 000,162,408 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2013-05-27 06:57:27 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2013-05-11 12:37:26 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:34 | 001,260,320 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe -- (nvUpdatusService)
SRV - [2013-01-18 17:10:18 | 000,577,536 | ---- | M] (Research In Motion Limited) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers\BbDevMgr.exe -- (Blackberry Device Manager)
SRV - [2013-01-18 08:14:20 | 000,383,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe -- (Stereo Service)
SRV - [2012-11-08 19:37:42 | 000,142,432 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S50RP7.EXE -- (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_04)
SRV - [2012-10-26 15:23:36 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2012-10-02 12:13:44 | 003,064,000 | ---- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe -- (Skype C2C Service)
SRV - [2012-07-13 16:27:00 | 000,769,432 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe -- (NAUpdate)
SRV - [2010-02-19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2010-01-21 17:51:12 | 030,963,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE -- (Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service)
SRV - [2009-07-14 03:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\XDva404.sys -- (XDva404)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys -- (EagleXNt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Temp\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - [2013-09-19 21:27:41 | 000,466,008 | ---- | M] (Duplex Secure Ltd.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2013-09-19 13:48:32 | 000,243,128 | ---- | M] (Disc Soft Ltd) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dtsoftbus01.sys -- (dtsoftbus01)
DRV - [2013-09-10 01:34:48 | 000,022,328 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2013-09-05 01:43:42 | 000,039,224 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2013-08-20 07:02:14 | 000,182,680 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudmdm.sys -- (ssudmdm)
DRV - [2013-08-20 07:02:14 | 000,084,248 | ---- | M] (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudbus.sys -- (dg_ssudbus)
DRV - [2013-08-08 14:08:56 | 000,031,576 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys -- (avgtp)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:51:00 | 000,246,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avglogx.sys -- (Avglogx)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,208,184 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:56 | 000,060,216 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys -- (AVGIDSHX)
DRV - [2013-07-20 01:50:50 | 000,171,320 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2013-07-01 01:45:28 | 000,096,568 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:16 | 000,188,176 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys -- (VBoxDrv)
DRV - [2013-04-12 12:33:02 | 000,104,720 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys -- (VBoxNetAdp)
DRV - [2013-04-04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2013-03-21 03:08:24 | 000,182,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2013-02-26 00:22:06 | 008,939,296 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2012-09-04 10:39:32 | 000,050,296 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys -- (Avgfwfd)
DRV - [2012-05-12 12:31:00 | 000,099,400 | ---- | M] (MotioninJoy) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MijXfilt.sys -- (MotioninJoyXFilter)
DRV - [2012-04-09 17:27:34 | 000,299,024 | ---- | M] (EldoS Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cbfs3.sys -- (cbfs3)
DRV - [2011-07-22 22:55:40 | 000,035,776 | ---- | M] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys -- (libusb0)
DRV - [2011-07-01 11:46:40 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (The OpenVPN Project) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tap0901.sys -- (tap0901)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,136,808 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdm.sys -- (ssadmdm)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,121,064 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadbus.sys -- (ssadbus)
DRV - [2011-05-13 03:21:06 | 000,012,776 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdfl.sys -- (ssadmdfl)
DRV - [2010-11-20 12:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010-11-20 11:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2009-07-14 01:45:33 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys -- (Serial)
DRV - [2009-07-14 00:02:52 | 000,214,016 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1y6032.sys -- (e1yexpress)
DRV - [2009-03-18 18:35:40 | 000,026,176 | -H-- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hamachi.sys -- (hamachi)
DRV - [2005-02-03 01:50:28 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] () [File_System | System | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\System32\StarOpen.sys -- (StarOpen)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nl.msn.com/?pc=UP97&ocid=UP97DHP
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = 
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE10SR
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local;<local>

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3505.0912: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVision: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@pandonetworks.com/PandoWebPlugin: C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@RIM.com/WebSLLauncher,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.dpliveupdate.com/DealPlyLive Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\DealPlyLive\Update\1.3.23.0\npGoogleUpdate3.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.dpliveupdate.com/DealPlyLive Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\DealPlyLive\Update\1.3.23.0\npGoogleUpdate3.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Acrobat: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Air\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll File not found
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nsroblox.roblox.com/launcher: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-14fe283fc52248e5\\NPRobloxProxy.dll ()
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Skype Limited.com/Facebook Video Calling Plugin: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll (Skype Limited)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Browser\WCFirefoxExtn [2013-09-11 21:45:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2013-04-30 01:05:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - homepage: http://nl.msn.com/?pc=UP97&ocid=UP97DHP
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Disabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: EA Battlefield Heroes Updater (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\npBFHUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U21 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D Vision (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D VISION (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
CHR - plugin: Pando Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Unity Player (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Roblox Launcher Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-54257e546c7e4443\\NPRobloxProxy.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_224.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.210.11 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - Extension: Battlefield Heroes = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cehdakiococlfmjcbebbkjkfjhbieknh\5.0.203.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Adblock Plus = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb\1.5.5_0\
CHR - Extension: DealPly Shopping = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejnmnhkgiphcaeefbaooconkceehicfi\3.5.0.0_0\
CHR - Extension: AdBlock = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom\2.6.8_0\
CHR - Extension: Skype Click to Call = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.3.0.11079_0\
CHR - Extension: SmartVideo For YouTube\u2122 = C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lnkdbjbjpnpjeciipoaflmpcddinpjjp\0.9927_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013-09-01 21:31:44 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (DealPly Shopping) - {9cf699ca-2174-4ed8-bec1-ba82095edce0} - C:\Program Files\DealPly\DealPlyIE.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (SmartSelect Class) - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Creative Cloud] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC\Creative Cloud.exe" --showwindow=false --onOSstartup=true File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe (LogMeIn Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RIMBBLaunchAgent.exe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers\RIMBBLaunchAgent.exe (Research In Motion Limited)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [AdobeBridge] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe (Valve Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: SoftwareSASGeneration = 1
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Gekoppelde notities van OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A38A58EC-7CD8-4900-B7EA-7E92C75E7398}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.254
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: EldosMountNotificator - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - Virtual Storage Mount Notification - C:\Windows\System32\CbFsMntNtf3.dll (EldoS Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009-06-10 23:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013-10-07 17:25:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\httpwww.youtube.comwatchv=zmUk8KiSTG8
[2013-10-07 11:46:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Nieuwe map
[2013-10-07 11:08:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Research In Motion
[2013-10-07 11:02:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\BlackBerry
[2013-10-07 11:02:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Research In Motion
[2013-10-07 11:02:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XCPCSync.OEM
[2013-10-07 11:02:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Research In Motion
[2013-10-07 11:02:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion
[2013-10-06 16:15:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\ApplicationHistory
[2013-10-06 16:14:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Solveig Multimedia
[2013-10-06 15:23:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\WinZip
[2013-10-06 15:23:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\WinZip
[2013-10-06 15:22:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Add-in Express
[2013-10-06 15:22:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\WinZip
[2013-10-06 15:22:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\WinZip
[2013-10-06 15:22:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\HyperCam3
[2013-10-06 15:22:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HyperCam 3
[2013-10-06 15:21:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Solveig Multimedia
[2013-10-06 15:21:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MyPC Backup
[2013-10-02 19:52:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\s2
[2013-10-02 18:37:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LogMeIn
[2013-10-02 18:37:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\LogMeIn
[2013-10-02 18:36:27 | 000,026,176 | -H-- | C] (LogMeIn, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\hamachi.sys
[2013-10-02 18:36:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\LogMeIn Hamachi
[2013-10-02 18:36:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi
[2013-10-01 15:41:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2013-09-29 22:22:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\hef
[2013-09-29 13:40:47 | 000,763,291 | ---- | C] (TeamExtreme) -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Minecraft.jar
[2013-09-25 18:05:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Steam
[2013-09-25 18:04:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Steam
[2013-09-22 00:15:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LogMeIn Hamachi
[2013-09-21 23:15:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero
[2013-09-21 23:15:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Nero
[2013-09-21 23:15:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Nero
[2013-09-21 22:31:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Garrys
[2013-09-21 21:14:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes
[2013-09-21 21:13:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iTunes
[2013-09-21 21:13:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPod
[2013-09-21 21:13:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
[2013-09-21 20:49:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\DSearchLink
[2013-09-21 20:49:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\GTA V Windows Theme
[2013-09-21 20:49:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
[2013-09-21 20:49:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Babylon
[2013-09-19 21:41:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\ISO to USB
[2013-09-19 21:28:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Public\Documents\DAEMON Tools Images
[2013-09-19 21:27:41 | 000,466,008 | ---- | C] (Duplex Secure Ltd.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys
[2013-09-19 21:25:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Astroburn Lite
[2013-09-19 21:25:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Astroburn Lite
[2013-09-19 21:19:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\MotioninJoy
[2013-09-19 21:18:09 | 000,099,400 | ---- | C] (MotioninJoy) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MijXfilt.sys
[2013-09-19 21:18:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\MotioninJoy
[2013-09-19 21:18:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MotioninJoy
[2013-09-19 13:49:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2013-09-19 13:48:32 | 000,243,128 | ---- | C] (Disc Soft Ltd) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dtsoftbus01.sys
[2013-09-19 13:48:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2013-09-19 13:47:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2013-09-19 13:22:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\URTTEMP
[2013-09-19 13:18:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\San Andreas Mod Installer
[2013-09-19 13:18:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\San Andreas Mod Installer
[2013-09-19 13:14:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\GTA San Andreas User Files
[2013-09-18 19:22:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Criterion Games
[2013-09-11 22:17:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Fragments
[2013-09-11 22:05:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Adobe
[2013-09-11 22:05:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Public\Documents\Adobe
[2013-09-11 21:55:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\adob.e
[2013-09-11 21:49:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Adobe Flash Builder 4.6
[2013-09-11 21:45:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe LiveCycle ES2
[2013-09-11 21:42:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PX Storage Engine
[2013-09-11 21:42:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\My Company Name
[2013-09-11 21:40:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Master Collection CS6
[2013-09-11 17:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Adobe Scripts
[2013-09-11 17:16:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013-09-11 17:11:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\ALM
[2013-09-11 17:09:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
[2013-09-10 21:54:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\DealPlyLive
[2013-09-10 21:54:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\DealPlyLive
[2013-09-10 21:54:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Dealply
[2013-09-10 21:54:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\DealPly
[2013-09-10 21:51:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater
[2013-09-10 21:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\tor
[2013-09-10 21:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\Spoon
[2013-09-10 01:34:48 | 000,022,328 | ---- | C] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
[2013-09-09 22:31:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
[2013-09-07 22:11:37 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\.#
[2011-04-02 01:47:24 | 687,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\14.0.4734.1000_ProfessionalPlus_volume_ship_x86_en-us_exe.exe

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013-10-07 17:35:22 | 000,000,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\DealPlyLiveUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013-10-07 17:35:22 | 000,000,356 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\AmiUpdXp.job
[2013-10-07 17:35:18 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013-10-07 17:35:16 | 2412,924,928 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013-10-07 17:33:51 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-10-07 17:33:51 | 000,015,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013-10-07 17:18:16 | 000,036,841 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\1187005_668344106512226_658225775_n.jpg
[2013-10-07 17:09:13 | 000,043,859 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\178925_610033315676639_2030026626_n.jpg
[2013-10-07 16:59:00 | 000,000,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\DealPlyLiveUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013-10-07 11:03:37 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_RimSerial_01007.Wdf
[2013-10-07 11:02:41 | 000,002,189 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\BlackBerry Desktop Software.lnk
[2013-10-06 17:34:03 | 000,003,397 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Mijn film.wlmp
[2013-10-06 16:47:23 | 072,585,125 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Mijn film.mp4
[2013-10-06 16:23:57 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2013-10-06 16:23:55 | 021,485,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\2013_10_06_16_23_15_1600x900.avi
[2013-10-06 16:15:22 | 000,000,093 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\fusioncache.dat
[2013-10-06 16:14:51 | 273,296,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\2013_10_06_16_09_08_1600x900.avi
[2013-10-06 15:22:00 | 000,000,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\HyperCam 3.lnk
[2013-10-03 12:51:36 | 000,008,438 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Curriculum Vitae marta.odt
[2013-10-03 12:50:47 | 000,753,340 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh013.dat
[2013-10-03 12:50:47 | 000,660,852 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2013-10-03 12:50:47 | 000,157,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc013.dat
[2013-10-03 12:50:47 | 000,125,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2013-10-03 12:47:54 | 000,007,712 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\cv papa.odt
[2013-09-29 13:41:26 | 000,763,291 | ---- | M] (TeamExtreme) -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Minecraft.jar
[2013-09-28 17:49:37 | 000,008,343 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\images.jpg
[2013-09-21 21:14:33 | 000,001,753 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2013-09-21 20:49:35 | 000,001,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Search.lnk
[2013-09-20 14:52:20 | 000,000,262 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2013-09-19 21:25:13 | 000,001,036 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Astroburn Lite.lnk
[2013-09-19 21:21:13 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_xusb21_01009.Wdf
[2013-09-19 21:21:12 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_MijXfilt_01009.Wdf
[2013-09-19 21:18:10 | 000,001,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DS3 Tool.lnk
[2013-09-19 21:18:10 | 000,001,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DS3 Tool.lnk
[2013-09-19 21:16:59 | 004,117,346 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\MotioninJoy_071001_signed.zip
[2013-09-19 13:49:14 | 000,001,900 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DAEMON Tools Lite.lnk
[2013-09-19 13:48:32 | 000,243,128 | ---- | M] (Disc Soft Ltd) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dtsoftbus01.sys
[2013-09-13 15:20:57 | 000,248,494 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Foto van mij 17.png
[2013-09-13 14:57:06 | 003,831,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013-09-10 22:14:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\sqlite36_engine.dll
[2013-09-10 01:34:48 | 000,022,328 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
[2013-09-07 18:26:12 | 000,000,426 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Metin2 Ravia.eu.lnk

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013-10-07 17:18:16 | 000,036,841 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\1187005_668344106512226_658225775_n.jpg
[2013-10-07 17:09:13 | 000,043,859 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\178925_610033315676639_2030026626_n.jpg
[2013-10-07 11:03:37 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_RimSerial_01007.Wdf
[2013-10-07 11:02:41 | 000,002,189 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\BlackBerry Desktop Software.lnk
[2013-10-06 17:34:03 | 000,003,397 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Documents\Mijn film.wlmp
[2013-10-06 16:32:17 | 072,585,125 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Mijn film.mp4
[2013-10-06 16:24:33 | 021,485,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\2013_10_06_16_23_15_1600x900.avi
[2013-10-06 16:15:22 | 000,000,093 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\fusioncache.dat
[2013-10-06 16:14:52 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2013-10-06 16:09:08 | 273,296,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\2013_10_06_16_09_08_1600x900.avi
[2013-10-06 15:22:00 | 000,000,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\HyperCam 3.lnk
[2013-10-03 12:51:36 | 000,008,438 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Curriculum Vitae marta.odt
[2013-10-03 12:47:52 | 000,007,712 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\cv papa.odt
[2013-09-21 21:14:33 | 000,001,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2013-09-21 20:49:35 | 000,001,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Search.lnk
[2013-09-20 16:21:25 | 000,008,343 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\images.jpg
[2013-09-19 21:25:13 | 000,001,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Astroburn Lite.lnk
[2013-09-19 21:21:13 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_xusb21_01009.Wdf
[2013-09-19 21:21:12 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_MijXfilt_01009.Wdf
[2013-09-19 21:18:10 | 000,001,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\DS3 Tool.lnk
[2013-09-19 21:18:10 | 000,001,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DS3 Tool.lnk
[2013-09-19 21:16:48 | 004,117,346 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\MotioninJoy_071001_signed.zip
[2013-09-19 13:49:14 | 000,001,900 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DAEMON Tools Lite.lnk
[2013-09-13 15:20:57 | 000,248,494 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Foto van mij 17.png
[2013-09-11 21:45:08 | 000,002,465 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Acrobat Distiller X.lnk
[2013-09-11 21:45:08 | 000,002,453 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Acrobat X Pro.lnk
[2013-09-11 21:42:57 | 000,001,067 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Widget Browser.lnk
[2013-09-11 18:39:55 | 000,001,157 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe InDesign CS6.lnk
[2013-09-11 18:38:45 | 000,001,247 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Media Encoder CS6.lnk
[2013-09-11 17:11:13 | 000,001,612 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Illustrator CS6.lnk
[2013-09-11 17:10:36 | 000,001,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Bridge CS6.lnk
[2013-09-11 17:09:38 | 000,001,315 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Extension Manager CS6.lnk
[2013-09-11 17:09:32 | 000,001,481 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS6.lnk
[2013-09-11 17:09:12 | 000,000,967 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Help.lnk
[2013-09-10 22:14:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\sqlite36_engine.dll
[2013-09-10 21:54:58 | 000,000,892 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\DealPlyLiveUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013-09-10 21:54:57 | 000,000,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\DealPlyLiveUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013-09-10 21:51:51 | 000,000,356 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\AmiUpdXp.job
[2013-09-07 18:26:12 | 000,000,426 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\Desktop\Metin2 Ravia.eu.lnk
[2013-09-01 21:23:48 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2013-09-01 21:23:48 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2013-09-01 21:23:48 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2013-09-01 21:23:48 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2013-09-01 21:23:48 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2013-07-18 22:46:29 | 000,002,125 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\recently-used.xbel
[2013-07-05 16:11:53 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\LumaEmu
[2013-06-11 18:45:41 | 000,004,096 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Local\keyfile3.drm
[2013-05-31 23:58:40 | 001,816,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\libmysql_e.dll
[2013-04-17 22:43:33 | 000,139,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2013-04-17 22:43:10 | 000,282,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.exe
[2013-03-20 22:04:05 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\burnaware.ini
[2012-10-27 10:13:36 | 000,000,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\All CPU MeterV3_Settings.ini
[2012-10-26 15:06:16 | 000,000,262 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009-07-14 06:42:31 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013-07-26 03:55:59 | 012,872,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010-11-20 14:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009-07-14 03:16:17 | 000,342,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013-09-29 13:45:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2012-10-26 13:59:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\AVG2013
[2013-07-30 23:03:47 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Awesomium
[2013-09-21 20:49:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
[2013-09-25 19:46:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
[2013-09-19 21:23:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2013-09-10 21:54:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Dealply
[2013-08-07 22:15:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner Pro
[2013-08-24 15:14:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\FlvtoConverter
[2013-06-01 18:56:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\GG
[2013-01-12 17:03:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\LolClient
[2013-09-19 21:19:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\MotioninJoy
[2013-05-19 22:18:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2013-10-07 11:08:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Research In Motion
[2013-08-13 16:15:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Riot Games
[2013-10-06 16:14:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Solveig Multimedia
[2013-08-20 11:41:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Spotify
[2013-09-11 17:16:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2012-12-23 15:49:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client
[2013-08-13 21:49:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2013-09-21 23:12:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2013-08-16 19:18:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2013-08-30 22:15:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\Wargaming.net
[2013-08-20 15:14:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\Kamil\AppData\Roaming\wyUpdate AU

========== Purity Check ==========

< End of report >


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Now I see what you mean, as they say a picture says a thousand words, so thank you for the clip :up:

By the looks of the clip, your homepage is Youtube, and the flashing happens there. Does it happen on any other website? What I mean is, don't got to Youtube for a bit, but try any other site to see if it does it.

I also read here this bit:



> look its is so when im on youtobe or other ting after 30 minute or 20 youtobe dont buffer video dont play but if im in a skype party i can talk to evry body but i cant go to internet etc its says im connected but if i want to make a new skype party it dont let me call


Does that still happen, and if so, are you on Youtube at the same time as using Skype?

Also, are you just using Google Chrome for the internet/ If you are, that's fine, just may help narrow this down 

eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

i have google chorme voor my internet look it is so
when im on youtobe watchin a video then if video needs to buffer my internet dont work
noting work when i restart pc evryting is fine end if im in a skype party or im talking to someone i have connection
but when i hang up i want to make a new conversation it dont have signal its like when i have normaal internet its iiim iiiiiim iiiim iiiim when i have that internet thing it dont say iiiim iiiim iiim i dont have signal pleas help me my home page is google


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets look at the Youtube thing for now, as if we can solve that, it may solve the Skype issue 

So, as you say its Chrome, I'm looking at the Extensions/Addons you have installed, as they may be causing this.

Now, you do have this:

*CHR - Extension: DealPly Shopping*

We removed it in Internet Explorer, and off the computer, but Chrome you have to manually remove it.

-----------

To do so, do the following:

So, firstly, make sure you're in Chrome. To do this, go to Start | Programs, and look for this:










Click on it, and your home page will open. This is mine, though I never use Chrome 










Now, at the top is the *Address Bar*. In there, I want you to type, or copy/paste, the following, and then press the Enter key on your keyboard:

*chrome://extensions/*










Now, when the next page opens, it will have alot more than mine  :










Now, on yours, look for this one:

*DealPly Shopping*

When you see it, look for the little bin icon on the left (hover the mouse over it, and it moves to open):










Click on the Bin, and Extension will be deleted.










--------------

Now, another thing that has been mentioned is disabling the internal flash plugin of Chrome, and using Adobe's player.

If you look here:

http://www.stackprinter.com/export?service=superuser&question=586236&printer=false&linktohome=true

Scroll down to 'Disabling the internal Flash plugin of Chrome'

Ignore the second section about SmrtVideo, you already have that installed.

----

et me know how it goes and any questions, just ask 

eddie


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

It didnt help


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I know you're using Google Chrome, but have you seen if it happens with Internet Explorer?

If it doen't, then we can narrow it down a bit


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

i can test it


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

internet explore same thing


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

So, its the actual Youtube related.

Now, I'm looking at the clip you posted again, I moved it to 1min 33 seconds (as that is where the flashing happens). If you pause it, you'll see this:










This is actually the top of the page. Here it is, a few seconds earlier:










Notice the red part on both that I've selected. Its the same thing, just moved. Now, I'll have a look around, so give me a day to have a good look on what this could be


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

On your Google Chrome, can you test if Flash is working:

Go *here* to test Flash.

1- Do you see the animation? It's a red ball moving horizontally.










2- What version of Flash do you see? Is the OS correct?


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

it looks like this


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

i just installed nuwes version


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, dare I ask if the flashing has stopped after updating it?


----------



## damzx (Aug 26, 2013)

yes its now good thank you


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fantastic!!!

When I get home (at work) I'll go through the tools we've used, and remove them.

Apart from the flashing, is everything else okay?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

damzx said:


> look its is so when im on youtobe or other ting after 30 minute or 20 youtobe dont buffer video dont play but if im in a skype party i can talk to evry body but i cant go to internet etc its says im connected but if i want to make a new skype party it dont let me call


Is your Skype okay now?


----------

